# biken in Worms



## mtomac204de (27. September 2005)

servus, gude und hallo bei uns in worm hat sich was getahn da wir keine unterstützung von red bull bekommen haben, haben wir die sache selber in die hand genommen
wir sind ein paar jungs und määäädels die am wochenende versuchen die sau ein wenig raus zu lassen 
wie haben dropps von 2.5-5.5m dirt line tables und geiles north shore wenn ihrbildersehen möchtet kann ich euch welche schicken bei fragen könnt ihr mir mailen an
[email protected] 
also fette grüsse
by-ellsworth


----------



## strandi (27. September 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> servus, gude und hallo bei uns in worm hat sich was getahn da wir keine unterstützung von red bull bekommen haben, haben wir die sache selber in die hand genommen
> wir sind ein paar jungs und määäädels die am wochenende versuchen die sau ein wenig raus zu lassen
> wie haben dropps von 2.5-5.5m dirt line tables und geiles north shore wenn ihrbildersehen möchtet kann ich euch welche schicken bei fragen könnt ihr mir mailen an
> [email protected]
> ...


stell die bilder doch mal ins forum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (27. September 2005)

habe es versucht meine auflösung ist zu hoch


----------



## mtomac204de (27. September 2005)

habe mich verschrieben nicht in worm sondern worms


----------



## probiker67 (27. September 2005)

Die Auflösung kannst schnell und unkompliziert ändern.
Wenn du XP hast, benutz den Microsoft office picture manager, gehe oben auf bild bearbeiten und ändere dort die Größe des Bildes. Speichere es als .gif Datei ab.  


Ich will Bilder sehen.  


Gruß Marc


----------



## Benski (27. September 2005)

Hey Leutz, also die Strecke in Worms ist wirklich oberfett geworden, lohnt sich auf jedenfall. Mit Abstand das beste was ich in der Umgebung gesehen habe.
Dickes Lob an die Kettenfetzer   
Ich muss unbedingt wieder dahin


----------



## ChrHurek (27. September 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> habe mich verschrieben nicht in worm sondern worms


nicht nur da....


----------



## bikeburnz (27. September 2005)

stell doch mal n paar bilder in den fred rein


----------



## mtomac204de (28. September 2005)

moin moin
also heute mittag stell ich die bilder
wir wahren gestern den gantzen tag am shore bauen und haben den großen table noch ein wenig verfeinert und  den kamel buckel der in 4m höhe ist noch runder gemacht.
wir sind gerade dabei eine schnitzel box zu bauen und brauchen unbedingt schaumstoff wenn ihr wisst wo mann das wundermaterial bekommt ??
also biss dann
by-ellsworth


----------



## Speedbullit (28. September 2005)

wie schauts mit den pics?


----------



## Andreas 2905 (28. September 2005)

ChrHurek schrieb:
			
		

> nicht nur da....



Siehe da, ein Klug********r  
such dir doch ein Buchstabierforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (28. September 2005)

so ich habe es geschafe die bilder kleiner zu machen 
dies ist nur ein kleiner auszug von der bahn die eine fläche von 15000qm hat
also einfach mailen und fragen  
gruss:by-ellsworth


----------



## bikeburnz (28. September 2005)

einfach super fett!!!!     
und da kann man einfach so fahren oder  wie?
is das vereinsgelände der Kettenfetzer oder?
 
gibts da Öffnungszeiten oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## mtomac204de (28. September 2005)

ist dir was zu eng andi


----------



## mtomac204de (28. September 2005)

wir sind noch fett am nageln wenn wir fertig sind das wird so anfang des jahres sein und einen obulus von einem am tag kosten wenn man kein mitglied im verein ist 
weil das material auch nicht gerade billig ist wir verwenden auch nur neues holtz daher ist das auch alles legal und wird auch nicht zerstört von irgent welchen idioten


----------



## strandi (28. September 2005)

da hat sich ja einiges verändert seit ich das letzte mal da war...ich glaub ich zieh zurück in die pfalz   
die dirts sehen ja einfach nur   aus!!!!
und der wallride is bestimmt auch ganz spassig


----------



## mtb_nico (28. September 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind noch fett am nageln wenn wir fertig sind das wird so anfang des jahres sein und einen obulus von einem am tag kosten wenn man kein mitglied im verein ist
> weil das material auch nicht gerade billig ist wir verwenden auch nur neues holtz daher ist das auch alles legal und wird auch nicht zerstört von irgent welchen idioten


Also 1 ist wirklich human.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (29. September 2005)

muss auch sagen respekt, im vergleich zu vorher, eine andere welt. bis demnägst.


----------



## proclimber (29. September 2005)

Super!  
Da schau ich doch glatt mal vorbei!!!


----------



## probiker67 (29. September 2005)

Respekt! Was daraus geworden ist! Echt wahnsinn!
Da können sich manche n scheibe abschneiden!


----------



## mtomac204de (29. September 2005)

jo jo habe noch vergessen zu sagen das wir immer fett music aus 500 watt boxen über den platz schallen lassen. mit der option auf dvd`s die über den bildschirm zu sehen sind
da wie ein eingezeuntes gelände sind kann uns auch niemand ans bein pissen


----------



## bikeburnz (29. September 2005)

super teil!!!
werde sobald es möglich ist mal aus Saarland rübergeschippert kommen...

Cu


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. September 2005)

Hi, wir sind im Momment noch fett am bauen.Der Anfang ist zwar schon gemacht, es muss aber noch viel passieren bis es fertig ist.Wobei ich glaube das wir nie richtig fertig werden.Hauptsache man kann seinen Spass haben und mit vielen anderen fahren und sich pushen!


----------



## mtomac204de (1. Oktober 2005)

jo jo gestern war echt topp der neue stepp sieht nicht nur gut aus er funst auch 
das grillen zum abschlus endete auch irgentwann heute morgen mit 2 aspirin
morgen soll das wetter ja wieder in ordnung sein alla dann morgen ist auch noch ein tag


----------



## oOPaLzOo (1. Oktober 2005)

Mein Demo 8 ist gebrochen  .Jetzt brauch ich n´ neuen Rahmen.Kann jemand n´ Astrix Huckster günstig besorgen?.Größe M wär klasse.


----------



## mtomac204de (1. Oktober 2005)

huckster ist eine gute wahl,worms rockt halt  
joker auch


----------



## strikemike (2. Oktober 2005)

waren heute vormittag da, leider wars abgeschlossen... sieht aber auch durch den zaun schon ganz gut aus. gibts da einen schlüsselhero?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (2. Oktober 2005)

Wann wart ihr denn da? Samstag? 

Samstag war leider sehr schlechtes Wetter.Da hat sich´s net gelohnt.Aber heute (Sonntag) waren wir wieder dicke am bauen.Wir hämmern jetzt nen doppelten drop, so ähnlich wie beim Slopestyle (nur kleiner).

Normaler weise ist eigentlich immer einer da.
Oder mail mir einfach oder dem mtomac, dann können wir was ausmachen.Ich bin morgen bei gutem Wetter spätestens ab 3 Uhr auf der bahn weiter bauen bzw. fahren.


----------



## mtomac204de (2. Oktober 2005)

mit vormitag hast du leider schlechte karten 
normaler weise hast du glück zwischen 14.00 und 15.00 uhr eigentlich auch unter der woche wie der kolege schon gesagt hat wahren heute fett am bauen wie immer bei schlechtem wetter was natürlich nicht heist das sonst nicht gebaut wird heute sind wir auf 4m kekommen mit unserem doppel dropp wenn alles gut klappt ist er morgen vertig
um es noch einmal anzusprechen wir brauchen unbedingt SCHAUMSTOFF für die SCHNTZELLBOX und wissen noch nicht wo wir das gute material her bekommen wenn einer uns einen tipp geben kann
währe nicht schlecht und danke im voraus

P.S
wenn morgen das wetter in ordnung ist sind wir oder zumindest ich so um spähtestens 15.00 uhr da also wenn einer lust und interesse hapt

also biss dann gruß:
by-ellsworth


----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. Oktober 2005)

Hey el tomaco, wann bist du heute auf der der Bahn?.Das Wetter sieht zwar sch... aus, es soll aber höchstens einen Liter Niederschlag geben laut Wetter.com.


----------



## mtomac204de (3. Oktober 2005)

so um 14.00 uhr


----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. Oktober 2005)

Morgen soll das Wetter besser werden.Sollen wir morgen Nägel kaufen gehen oder machst du das selbst?.Denk dran 2 Packen lange, 2 Packen 80er und vieleicht einen 100er.Meld mich dann morgen bei dir.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. Oktober 2005)

Ähmm 65er statt 80er meinte ich.


----------



## mtomac204de (4. Oktober 2005)

jo ich habe heute morgen noch ein wenig zu erledigen wenn ich vertig bin ruf ich dich an fahren dann zu sammen ok mann


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. Oktober 2005)

Alles klar, hab heut morgen das Geld für den Astrix überwiesen.Hoffentlich isser schnell da.Bin mal bespannt wie sich der fahren lässt.Wenn er gleich gut is wie´s Demo behalt ich den und verfugger den neuen Demo Rahmen.


----------



## mtomac204de (5. Oktober 2005)

binn ja mal auf das wetter heute gespannt
hey mirco du bisst auf der falschen seite
nur zur info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SanRADON (6. Oktober 2005)

Hey Euer Platz in Worms ist echt genial.......Ich war jetzt schon mehrmals da...und ich komm auf jeden Fall wieder!! Macht weiter so..    GREETZ&SMILE SANDRALI


----------



## firestorm. (6. Oktober 2005)

hey leutz wer kommtn heut alles?
wir ham gestern den dritten dirt von der mittleren line schon angefang un der hat schon  fast di richtige höhe


----------



## firestorm. (6. Oktober 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> binn ja mal auf das wetter heute gespannt
> hey mirco du bisst auf der falschen seite
> nur zur info



ich weis aber ich will ja da sein

(man schreibt mich mit "k")


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. Oktober 2005)

Morgen machen wir den dritten dirt fertig.Dan geht´s ab.Bau dir dein hardtail zusammen firestorm, dann üben wir dirten auf der line mit Trickkombinationen.X-up, nofod- seatgrap und dan suicide.Wir müssen für unseren slopestyle trainieren!!!
Der große gehört trickmäßig auch gerockt!

Morgen dan M!rkO


----------



## firestorm. (6. Oktober 2005)

so hab die teile jetzt von meinem fully runter  muss se jetzt nur noch an mein hardtail bauen un dann wird morgen abgetrickst  
komm du auch mim hardtail pali


----------



## mtomac204de (7. Oktober 2005)

jo jo jo gestern wa ja echt fett die große line Xreme geil habe gedacht ich lande garnicht mehr 
mach bei mir heute andere schlappen drauf mal sehen wie es dann zur sache geht
hey killer streng dich an   sonst hängst du hinten drann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (7. Oktober 2005)

heute gehts bestimmt gut ab bei uns bei dem wetter


----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. Oktober 2005)

So, das Hardtail is jetzt auch gebrochen.Hab die Teile eben alle auf den P1 Rahmen gebaut, mal sehen ob das morgen funzt.Bin mir da net so sicher das es mit dem rahmen genau so gut klappt.Schau mer mal...


----------



## mtomac204de (8. Oktober 2005)

alla hopp dann


----------



## mtomac204de (8. Oktober 2005)

heute ist so um 13.30 geöfnet


----------



## mtomac204de (8. Oktober 2005)

also heute ist ueberall der wurm drinne gewesen ein rahmen gebrochen einer voll verzogen und eine gabel gebrochen 
und alles gutes material :kotz: normalerweise.neuen besuch haben wir auch gehabt   
mal schauen was uns der tag morgen bringt


----------



## caress (8. Oktober 2005)

wir würden ganz gerne ma am dienstag oder mittwoch reinschauen 
über einen kontakt (handy nummer o.ä.) und ne wegbeschreibung per pn oder halt gepostet würden wir uns sehr freuen..ähh und halt ne zusage das auch offen ist


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. Oktober 2005)

Meldet euch einfach beim mtomac per email.Ich weiss net genau wann ich am Dienstag auf die Bahn komm.Wegbeschreibung kann er euch auch geben.Aber normaler weise sind wir jeden Tag ab ca. 3 Uhr dort.


----------



## mtomac204de (9. Oktober 2005)

servus
also unter der woche kann ich dir oder euch keine zusage geben wann offen ist
das einzige was wir machen können ist kurtzfristig das auch vom wetter abhängt du kanst mir deine händy nummer auf meine maile schicken und kann dich dann anrufen 
eine andere möglichkeit wird es nicht geben es seiden du versuchst es auf gut glück.
von wo kommt ihr her?


----------



## caress (9. Oktober 2005)

aus bad kreuznach
bzw. mannheim 
man trifft sich dann sozusagen in der mitte   
hab dir mal meine addi und nmmer gemailt..dann bis eventuel nächste woche


----------



## I path (9. Oktober 2005)

hey leuts was gehten sorry das ich die letzte zeit net so oft da war aber ab morgen wird wieder gebiket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (9. Oktober 2005)

alla hopp david bei uns rockt das haus es geht ab hoffe wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## I path (9. Oktober 2005)

heute endlich 15 man jetzt rockts ich hab wieder kohle


----------



## mtomac204de (9. Oktober 2005)

alles gute zu geburtstag mann wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## I path (9. Oktober 2005)

hey wie issen des des mit pali demo 8 passiert


----------



## mtomac204de (9. Oktober 2005)

gebrochen an 4 stellen gleichzeitig so was habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## mtomac204de (9. Oktober 2005)

ich mach heute ende
und noch grüsse an LU und  MA


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. Oktober 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag alter Rocker.Hoffentlich sehen wir uns bald


----------



## I path (10. Oktober 2005)

seit ihr morgen auf de bahn?
de mirko und ich kommen so um 3-4 uhr 

david


----------



## ManüHD (10. Oktober 2005)

hey leute,

ich war am samstag mal bei euch aufm gelände (der herr mit dem orange 223 aus hd)..hat mir sehr gut gefallen!! und was gut is, dass auch nur nette leute am start waren!!  

werd auf jeden fall wieder kommen..

@tomac: zwecks den infos bezüglich dem behördenkram (wollen ja hier in hd auch was bewegen..), könntest mir vielleicht alle relevanten infos per mail zukommen lassen?? @[email protected] ,wär super nett  

na dann..

ride on, 

manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (11. Oktober 2005)

anschauungsmaterial







beim benski gibt es noch mehr pics


----------



## Hecklerin23 (11. Oktober 2005)

Muss auch mein Feedback hierzu abgeben.

Kann ManüHD nur bestätigen, hat mir auch gut gefallen und selbst für die Leute die noch nicht so mutig sind, ist in diesem Park was geboten. Fands grandios und komme bestimmt mal wieder. 

So long


----------



## mtomac204de (11. Oktober 2005)

danke


----------



## Didgi (11. Oktober 2005)

Würd euch soooo gern mal besuchen, hab aber leider momentan kein bike     

Muss euch echt ein fettes Lob aussprechen: sieht echt super aus bei euch, Respekt   

Daniel


----------



## bikeburnz (11. Oktober 2005)

wie siehts denn am Sonntag aus? seid ihr da? und ab wann?
Hab vor mal vorbeizukommen...
brauch aber ne wegbeschreibung..komm ja aus Saarbrücken und kenn mich in worms nit aus


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi, find´s klasse das euch unsere Bahn so gut gefällt.Is zwar noch viel zu tun und abzuändern,is aber klasse das so viele kommen mit denen man fahren und sich pushen kann.Das mit der Foampit wird auch in nächster Zeit endlich fertig sein.Also wer bock hat und gute vorschläge ist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. Oktober 2005)

Ach ja, wann fahren wir mal wieder nach Darmstadt?.Wenn mein Astrix da is müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder dort hin, soll alles wieder geil fahrbar sein.Nach Boppard könnte es uns auch mal wieder verschlagen, würd gern mal die dirtline springen und dem Amir beim tricksen zusehen  , vieleicht kann ich mir ja was abschauen


----------



## mtomac204de (12. Oktober 2005)

zusehen?


----------



## mtomac204de (12. Oktober 2005)

ach ja fett spass im garten mann


----------



## Jobal (12. Oktober 2005)

@speedbullit,

lösch mal ein paar alten Nachrichten, Dein Posteingang ist voll.  

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Hecklerin23 (12. Oktober 2005)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> @speedbullit,
> 
> lösch mal ein paar alten Nachrichten, Dein Posteingang ist voll.
> 
> Ciao Jobal




Jawoll, ich habs auch schon versucht


----------



## Speedbullit (12. Oktober 2005)

alles gelöscht


----------



## mtomac204de (12. Oktober 2005)

heute geöfnet 14.00 uhr
letz fetz


----------



## Speedbullit (12. Oktober 2005)

müsst ihr eigentlich nix schaffen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. Oktober 2005)

Mein Cheffe hat mir gekündigt vor zwei Wochen, und auf´m Bau findet man jetzt um die Jahreszeit eh nix mehr.Wobei ich wahrscheinlich eh nimma auf´m Bau arbeiten kann, da meine Schulter zusammen gepuzzelt is und ich drei Schrauben drin hab.Shit happens  

So hab ich jetzt leider verdammt jeden Tag zu biken.
Welch Schicksal


----------



## Benski (12. Oktober 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> müsst ihr eigentlich nix schaffen


Ich war heute wieder da, nach der arbeit halt  ,
un es war wie immer voll chef.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManüHD (12. Oktober 2005)

genau..leute..ich hätt grad auch gern mehr zeit zum biken!!

*neid*

aber geld muss halt au irgendwie rangeschafft werden..

manu


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ich von Luft und Liebe leben könnte, würde ich überhaupt nimma schaffen gehen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. Oktober 2005)

@ManüHD: Seit ihr am Wochenende wieder bei uns auf der Bahn?.Ich glaub der Speedbullit hatte etwas gesagt.


----------



## Speedbullit (13. Oktober 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich von Luft und Liebe leben könnte, würde ich überhaupt nimma schaffen gehen



liebe allein würde mir schon langen


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)




----------



## KrossChris (13. Oktober 2005)

hey leute!
da hört man am arsch der welt von der entgültigen stilllegung unserer rinne am bt und dann stellt ihr in worms sowas auf die beine, echt geil eure teile. werde auf jeden fall nach meiner rückkehr mal mit sascha oder so bei euch vorbeischauen und natürlich auch mit anpacken wenn was neues geplant ist. auch von mir echt respect!!!
macht weiter so und rockt die pfalz.

so long, greetz from cape town, south africa


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. Oktober 2005)

Danke, es echt geil das wir soviel gutes feedback bekommen.Wenn wir wieder Holz haben wird natürlich weiter gebaut.Schade das die Rinne am Bt abgerissen werden muss, war ne echt geile location.Dafür Respect von mir, hat mir gut gefallen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. Oktober 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> liebe allein würde mir schon langen



Mir im momment eigentlich auch


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Mir im momment eigentlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi Jungs!
erstmal fett respekt   
Ich weiß, dass schon einige nach einer Wegbeschreibung gefragt haben aber ich hab leider noch keine   Könntet ihr mir bitte eine schicken.  
Ich werd auf jeden Fall mal vorbei schauen, wenn mein ganzer Prüfungsgram beendet is... zum Fahren und selbstverständlich - wie in guter alter Rinnemanier - zum helfen....


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs!
> erstmal fett respekt
> Ich weiß, dass schon einige nach einer Wegbeschreibung gefragt haben aber ich hab leider noch keine   Könntet ihr mir bitte eine schicken.
> Ich werd auf jeden Fall mal vorbei schauen, wenn mein ganzer Prüfungsgram beendet is... zum Fahren und selbstverständlich - wie in guter alter Rinnemanier - zum helfen....


woher bist du?


----------



## Grinsekater (13. Oktober 2005)

mal schauen obs samstag klappt. dann schau ich auchmal vorbei


----------



## proclimber (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin aus Maxdorf. Also net weit weg.    Wie ich nach Worms komme weiß ich. nur zum spot


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

bleibe einfach auf der B9 durch worms durch bis zum mc donald (mc drive) genau gegenüber nicht zu übersehen und dann kann es loos gehen also jungs biss am samstag


----------



## kona-patient (13. Oktober 2005)

ich war auch letztes wochenende bei euch auf dem gelände. echt fett, macht sehr viel spass und ich hoffe das ich das nächste mal mit dem HT komme, denn fürs fully isses nüscht. weiter so und bis samstag

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

kona-patient schrieb:
			
		

> ich war auch letztes wochenende bei euch auf dem gelände. echt fett, macht sehr viel spass und ich hoffe das ich das nächste mal mit dem HT komme, denn fürs fully isses nüscht. weiter so und bis samstag
> 
> gruß


also ich fahre nur fully und habe keine probleme


----------



## Stund (13. Oktober 2005)

Was dagegen wenn ich euch am Samstag mal besuchen komme?
Das ist bis jetzt der geilste und übelste Northshore den ich gesehen habe    .

Ich will da hin


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Oktober 2005)

febandrop schrieb:
			
		

> Was dagegen wenn ich euch am Samstag mal besuchen komme?
> Das ist bis jetzt der geilste und übelste Northshore den ich gesehen habe    .
> 
> Ich will da hin


wenn du den shore auf den bildern meinst die sind schon wieder veraltet  denn es geht weiter und weite und weiter  
so wie es ausieht ist bei uns am samstag die hölle los


----------



## Stund (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich war noch nie in Worms.Wie komme ich denn vom Bahnhof zu euerm Spot?


----------



## felixII (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich komm Morgen auch.
Mein Hawk ht ist wieder fertisch. ([email protected] )    

@febandrop
Vom Bahnhof aus sieht man schon das McDonald`s Schield, ist dann nicht mehr so schwer zu finden!  

gruss felix


----------



## mtomac204de (14. Oktober 2005)

guten morgen deutschland


----------



## mtomac204de (14. Oktober 2005)

febandrop schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war noch nie in Worms.Wie komme ich denn vom Bahnhof zu euerm Spot?


wenn du aus dem bahnhof kommst geradeaus biss zum kreisel,im kreisel links ab immer geradeaus biss zum mc drive dann bist du da


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Oktober 2005)

Ey tomac wann bist du heute auf der Bahn?


----------



## mtomac204de (14. Oktober 2005)

14.00uhr


----------



## mtomac204de (14. Oktober 2005)

ah gleich ist 14.00 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firestorm. (14. Oktober 2005)

so der david kommt jetzt zu mir un dann gehen wir auch auf die bahn  
heut is ja wieder prima wetter


----------



## firestorm. (14. Oktober 2005)

so jetzt bin ich un de david wieder daheim alle anderen aber auch  

großes lob an alle heut hän ihrs wida gud abgezoge    
heut abend wars auch noch lustig  
aber kalt


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Oktober 2005)

firestorm. schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt bin ich un de david wieder daheim alle anderen aber auch
> 
> großes lob an alle heut hän ihrs wida gud abgezoge
> heut abend wars auch noch lustig
> aber kalt



Biste wieder aufgetaut?.War wirklich noch lustig heute Abend.Mal schauen was morgen abgeht.

Der Timo will morgen wahrscheinlich nach Boppard, der Amir soll´s wieder n´paar neue Tricks drauf haben.Der zieht jetzt wieder no food can cans ab der Arsch.
Ich geh aber morgen lieber auf die Bahn wenn so viele kommen wie angemeldet.Obwohl mit´m Amir dirten auch ganz lehrreich wär.Aber egal.


----------



## firestorm. (14. Oktober 2005)

schwere entsheidung hä  
ich geh morgen auch auf die bahn
das dus noch geschaft hast den pc anzuchmeisen so eingefroren wie du sein musst. is ja doch noch ein kleines stückchen weiterals bis zu mir


----------



## firestorm. (14. Oktober 2005)

hey @ all
wenn ihr lust habt irgendetwas in unser gästebuch zu schreiben ghet einfach mal auf www.kettenfetzer.de. die seite ist leider momentan nicht mehr so aktuell   aber ich denke das endert sich auch bald


----------



## Grinsekater (14. Oktober 2005)

morgen kommen auch zwei der bruchpiloten zusammen mit den heidelbergern . man sieht sich.


----------



## I path (14. Oktober 2005)

hey leuts und was ging noch so als ich weg war?

ab wann seitn ihr moie auf de bahn? zum abdirte???     
kann erst so um 2 uhr   
man sieht sich dann morgen


----------



## mtomac204de (15. Oktober 2005)

jo jo jo seit ihr noch ein wenig geblieben  
ich mußte gestern bei zeit nach hause kinder und enkel kinder  
egal ich binn heute so um 12.00uhr hinten und mach auf  
asoo leutz biss heute mittag


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Oktober 2005)

@mtomac: wie kann man samstags nur so früh wach sein ???   
 
werd morgen vorbeikommen wenns wetter so bleibt...
cu there


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (15. Oktober 2005)

wenn du früh aufstehst hast du mehr vom tag


----------



## firestorm. (15. Oktober 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du früh aufstehst hast du mehr vom tag


aber auch weniger schlaf  
ich komm heute auch ziemlich früh


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. Oktober 2005)

Da muss ich dem Bikeburnz recht geben, 6 Uhr is für Samstag eine unchristliche Zeit.Um die Uhrzeit kommen manche erst nach hause.

Ich bin gegen 1 halb 2 heute auf der Bahn.
Bis denne


----------



## mtomac204de (15. Oktober 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich dem Bikeburnz recht geben, 6 Uhr is für Samstag eine unchristliche Zeit.Um die Uhrzeit kommen manche erst nach hause.
> 
> Ich bin gegen 1 halb 2 heute auf der Bahn.
> Bis denne


babbel nett immer fitt weist du doch  
auserdem kann ich auch noch schlafen wenn ich elter binn


----------



## mtomac204de (15. Oktober 2005)

mit äääääääää ich idiot


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. Oktober 2005)

Wenn man immer um halb 6 aufsteht is man´s gewohnt.
Für mich wär das nix, ich schlaf gern und lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (15. Oktober 2005)

Only the early bird catches the worm   

War wieder ein genialer Tag auf eurer Bahn.

Hatten einen riesen Spaß   

Wünschen gute Besserung und einen unkomplizierten Heilungsprozess.
Der Angesprochene weiß schon Bescheid   
Bis bald mal wieder


----------



## felixII (15. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wünschen gute Besserung und einen unkomplizierten Heilungsprozess.
> Der Angesprochene weiß schon Bescheid


Jo, war wieder en cooler tag, heut!   
Von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## Grinsekater (15. Oktober 2005)

war spaßig heute. hier eins der entstandenen bilder 

(unbedingt anklicken für größere ansicht für den tollen gesichtsausdruck  )


----------



## firestorm. (15. Oktober 2005)

jo war heut echt en cooler tag und auch ich wünsch noc heine gute besserung  

das wird schon wieder


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. Oktober 2005)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.War geil heute, echt viele Leute.So wie heute müsste es immer abgehen.Nochmal fetten Respeckt an den mit´m Giant DH, pervers geile wipps(kann net gut english) und one food table tops    

Muss ich unbedingt auch können.Da hab ich was zum üben vor mir.

Wie gesagt war geil heute.Grüße an alle die da waren!.
Kommmt wieder.


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Oktober 2005)

so..meld mich auch mal zu wort  
also was feines habt ihr da hingebaut, kann mich noch erinnern, wie es da vor ein paar jahren ausgesehen hat   

ihr jungs seid doch irgendwie organisiert, oder? mal ganz ernsthaft...ihr solltet die leute vom mäckes mal offiziell anhauen, ob die net was spenden/sponsern oder sonstwie springen lassen..es sind ja oft genug leute von der bahn drüben was essen und trinken. am besten halt auf offiziellem wege anfragen lassen, evtl kommt ihr so günstig an material (kaputte paletten usw usw)


----------



## I path (16. Oktober 2005)

hey ja gestern wars echt voll fett 
heut kann ich leider net kommen wegen meinem sturz springen ist da noch nicht drinnen!!!!
aber am montag wieder !!!!!!!!!!1
da wird dann wieder weiter superman geübt und mirko kannst mir ja dann vllt ma dein savejacket geben   

gruß david


----------



## bikeburnz (16. Oktober 2005)

war heute auch zum ersten mal da und muss sagen..sehr schön..
nette leute, gutes wetter, geile strecke..   
werde auf jeden fall wieder kommen...
Rock on! :rock:


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Oktober 2005)

@firestorm:
Heute is doch nix mit Bahn, war dort is aber zu windig .
Mogen vielleicht.Meld mich bei dir.


----------



## Kami (17. Oktober 2005)

FÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤tt!!!!     

Ich war da mal vor.. Ã¶hm... nem Jahr oder so?   
Und da stand fast gar nix!
Aber so ist das ja mal MEGAFETT!    
Und wie war das mit "Ãffnungszeiten"?
Am besten via PM vorher klÃ¤ren oder kann man einfach nach Lust und Laune vorbeitingeln?
1â¬ ist ja wohl ein Witz... 
Im Positiven Sinne versteht sich.

Doch, schÃ¶n schauts aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Oktober 2005)

Normal ist eigentlich bei gutem Wetter und nicht all zu viel Wind immer jemand da.Am besten schickst du mir mal ne PM und dann kann ich dir weiterhelfen.
Heute z.B. waren wir da, nur halt nicht lange da es zu windig war um zu fahren.Da das Gelände ringsum frei liegt stöhrt der Wind dann schon Tierisch.Wie gesagt einfach bei mir mal nachfragen, dan kann ich dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Hecklerin23 (18. Oktober 2005)

Salve Kettenfetzer,

wir vermissen ein Safety Jacket. Waren am Samstag den 16.10.05 auf eurer Bahn (Heidelberger und Bruchpiloten). Gegen Abend gab es die Stunteinlage und vor lauter lauter hat ein netter Kollege von mir sein Safety Jacket (DAINESE, älteres Modell) in der Nähe der Bank auf dem Platz liegen lassen.
Wäre super wenn sich der ehrliche Finder bei mir meldet. Aber unter Kollegen sollte es da ja keine Probleme geben   
Wir würden dann das Teilchen beim nächsten Besuch auf der Bahn abholen.

Schon mal Danke und eine fröhliche Woche
Tanja


----------



## oOPaLzOo (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi, hab dem Speedbullit schon gemailt ob es seine ist.Is ne Dainese gell´.Liegt bei uns im Container, hab sie abends reingeräumt.


----------



## firestorm. (18. Oktober 2005)

hey leutz
hab heut ma de tomac im krankenhaus besucht und ich soll euch danke für die besserungsgrüße sagen sieht net so gut aus sein schienbein   is teiilweise durch metell ersetzt und das sprungelenk is total zermalen    er hatte heute seine zweite op un bald kommt auch noch die dritte  un zu aller scheise die er eh schon am hals hat wurd ihm auch noch sein bike aus dem keller geklaut   (wie kann man nur so ein arsch sein)   
des bike is en ellsworth dare 03
shiver gabel 03
atomlab laufräder
juli 05 vr bremse
juli03 hr bremse (griff ist für vr bremse war aber umgebaut)
husselfelt kurbeln
dicken vorderrat mantel (3.0 oder so)
der aufkleber auf der shiver der aussieht wie so eine zielscheibe is auf der linken seite einmal durchgekratz auserdem is unter dem rotem m auf der unteren brücke auch noch ein kratzer der rahmen hat am tretlager ein paar kratzer von einer zange

mehr kann ich auswendig jetzt leider net sagen aber ihr könnt euch ja mal umsehen ob ihr irgend etwas seht oder hört

ich find sowas echt ma voll    scheise


----------



## I path (18. Oktober 2005)

ja ich war mit im kranken haus und ihm gehts jetzt noch schlechtter also zuvor ,weil jetzt noch sein bike weg ist also noch ma an alle und vllt sollten die es auch noch weitersagen und die augen offen halten nach seinem bike!!!!!!!!!       
weil sowas ist echt sau hinterlistig wenn jemand im kranjkenhaus liegt und sich noch nicht mal mehr"wehren "kann sein bike zu klauen also bitte weitersagen wer irgendwo das bike sieht oder vermutet das es das seien könnte sofort mailen!!!!


grauß david


----------



## Hecklerin23 (18. Oktober 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hab dem Speedbullit schon gemailt ob es seine ist.Is ne Dainese gell´.Liegt bei uns im Container, hab sie abends reingeräumt.[/QUOTE
> 
> Merci, ich komme evtl. am Sonntag und nehme sie dann gerade mit.
> Da wird Chris sich freuen.
> ...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (18. Oktober 2005)

Frag am besten nen Tag vorher nach ob jemand da, is weil wir vieleicht am We in Winterberg, Boppard oder Darmstadt sind.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (18. Oktober 2005)

Hey leute ich bins Weber...
Ja ich lebe auch noch und ich komm jetzt auch wieder öfter auf die Bahn han aufgehört mit dem scheiss ...... naja ihr könnt es euch ja denken   
Dass em tomac sein rad geklaut wurde is ja ma echt de hamma...
Morgen komm ich vielleicht wieder wenn net dann übermorgen aufjeden...

So ich grüß nochma alle und dann bis bald

MFG Weber


----------



## Benski (18. Oktober 2005)

Ach du ******** das is ja mega übel mitm tomac und seinem rad      . Hoffe ma wenigstens das es ihm bald besser geht und sein rad , naja halt mal die augen offen halten in ebay usw. gucken, vielleicht taucht es ja noch auf.   

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firestorm. (19. Oktober 2005)

sch**** das es heut regnet


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. Oktober 2005)

Jaue Leutz, das Wetter soll sich glaub ich heute und über´s Wochenende verbessern.Wie sieht´s aus mit Bahn.
Heute fahr ich mit´m Timo wahrscheinlich nach Darmstadt, mein neues Bike testen.Wenn´s net klappt können wir auf der Bahen ja die dirtline fertig bauen.Feucht genug müsste die Erde jetzt ja sein  .
Schau´ mer mal.


----------



## firestorm. (21. Oktober 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Jaue Leutz, das Wetter soll sich glaub ich heute und über´s Wochenende verbessern.Wie sieht´s aus mit Bahn.
> Heute fahr ich mit´m Timo wahrscheinlich nach Darmstadt, mein neues Bike testen.Wenn´s net klappt können wir auf der Bahen ja die dirtline fertig bauen.Feucht genug müsste die Erde jetzt ja sein  .
> Schau´ mer mal.


seit wann hast dus denn schon?
is bestimmt geil  dann noc hviel spaß regnet hoffentlich nich in darmstadt


----------



## ms-rider-bullit (21. Oktober 2005)

Hey hab des nur von benski un speedbullit erzählt bekomm mit em mtomac is mega kacke fahre kann der DIEB des auf jedenfall mal net selbstwenns PINK wäre   
Hoffentlich wirde er BALD wieder FIT grüße nach worms was geht jetzt mit DA.?????


----------



## firestorm. (22. Oktober 2005)

hey
 wer kommten heut alles auf die bahn wenn es nicht regnet bin ich so gegen 1 oder 2da zum dirts shapen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. Oktober 2005)

War Gestern leider net in Darmstadt.War aber auf der Bahn und hab den dritten dirt fast fertig gemacht.Nur noch die Landung etwas höher bauen und shapen, dann is er fertig.Den ersten mach ich auch noch länger, den kicker n´ bissl´ steiler und die Landung etwas höher.Ich denk das die dirtline vielleicht heute endlich fertig wird  .

Ach ja, bin so gegen eins auf der Bahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DemoEIGHT (22. Oktober 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> War Gestern leider net in Darmstadt.War aber auf der Bahn und hab den dritten dirt fast fertig gemacht.Nur noch die Landung etwas höher bauen und shapen, dann is er fertig.Den ersten mach ich auch noch länger, den kicker n´ bissl´ steiler und die Landung etwas höher.Ich denk das die dirtline vielleicht heute endlich fertig wird  .
> 
> Ach ja, bin so gegen eins auf der Bahn.




Hey!


was wolltest du denn in Darmstadt?
manooo ich will mal so gerne nach Worms zu eurer Strecke aber die Bus/Bahn-Verbindung ist sowas von kacke


----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. Oktober 2005)

An die Burg wollt ich.

So neuer Rahmen 1/2 Tag gefahren und schon wieder was kaputt.Der Federteller bei dem man die Vorspannung einstellt ist gerissen  .In letzter Zeit geht mir ja jede Woche was kaputt.Ich werd langsam noch bekloppt    .Wenn das so weiter geht fahr kein rad mehr.So langsam stinkt mir´s.Erst Demo dann Harteil dann Pike und jetzt der Dämpfer vom Astrix.Irgend jemand hasst mich da oben.


----------



## Benski (22. Oktober 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> An die Burg wollt ich.
> 
> So neuer Rahmen 1/2 Tag gefahren und schon wieder was kaputt.Der Federteller bei dem man die Vorspannung einstellt ist gerissen  .In letzter Zeit geht mir ja jede Woche was kaputt.Ich werd langsam noch bekloppt    .Wenn das so weiter geht fahr kein rad mehr.So langsam stinkt mir´s.Erst Demo dann Harteil dann Pike und jetzt der Dämpfer vom Astrix.Irgend jemand hasst mich da oben.



Hey man pali du hast ja in letzer zeit echt nur pech mit deinen bikes, tät mich auch voll abtörnen. aber immerhin lebt doch des big hit unds p1 noch, also blos net ans aufhören denken. 
Achja euer 3. dirt sieht mal net schlecht aus inzwischen, also bis morgen evtl.

greetz


----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. Oktober 2005)

Würd mich ja auch net so ankotzen wenn der ganze scheiss net so teuer wär.Sind ja schon fast 3000 Euro in 3 Wochen.Naja Demo bekomm ich ja wahrscheinlich umgetauscht.Pike weiss ich net und der poison Rahmen war ja eh zum vorrübergehenden kuputtfahren gedacht.Ich glaub ich brauch wieder mein altes Banshee.War eigentlich n´ klasse Rahmen, der denk ich mal auch net so schnell kaputt geht.Oder das Bullit das ich vorher hatte hat auch alles anstandslos mit gemacht.Naja...


----------



## I path (22. Oktober 2005)

gudde ich hab gehört das ihr die line fertig habt und wie isse jetzt????
komm bald vorbei um zu gucken wie se is sind ja endlich ferien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bis bald dann greetz david


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. Oktober 2005)

Die line is geil.Nur dumm is das ich schon wieder was an meinem bike zerkloppt hab.Lenkerbruch beim no hander über den großen Sprung beim hardtail.Is aber net viel passiert auser das ich etwas mit der Backe gebremmst hab und mir der Daumen etwas weh tut.
Will mich net jemand sponsorn   kann mir den Mist bald nimmer leisten  .Naja is halt so, was Spass macht kostet Geld.Mich nur etwas viel in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (25. Oktober 2005)

her Pali du hast ja im moment echt nur pech....
Weiste eigentlich was neues vom Tomac?...

*gruß Weber*


----------



## Speedbullit (25. Oktober 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Die line is geil.Nur dumm is das ich schon wieder was an meinem bike zerkloppt hab.Lenkerbruch beim no hander über den großen Sprung beim hardtail.Is aber net viel passiert auser das ich etwas mit der Backe gebremmst hab und mir der Daumen etwas weh tut.
> Will mich net jemand sponsorn   kann mir den Mist bald nimmer leisten  .Naja is halt so, was Spass macht kostet Geld.Mich nur etwas viel in letzter Zeit.



lenkerbruch macht richtig spass, glück gehabt dass nicht mehr passiert ist.
see ya s. wie schauts bei euch mit winterberg jetzt am weekend


----------



## Grinsekater (26. Oktober 2005)

so die bilder vom 15.10. sind auf www.bruchpilotracing.com hochgeladen.


----------



## Speedbullit (26. Oktober 2005)

Grinsekater schrieb:
			
		

> so die bilder vom 15.10. sind auf www.bruchpilotracing.com hochgeladen.



und ma richtig geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (26. Oktober 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> lenkerbruch macht richtig spass, glück gehabt dass nicht mehr passiert ist.
> see ya s. wie schauts bei euch mit winterberg jetzt am weekend


Der Timo wollt glaub ich schon am Freitag nach Winterberg da es laut Wetterbericht ab Samstag wieder regnen soll.
Mal schauen vielleicht haben wir am Wochenende Wettertechnisch doch Glück.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (26. Oktober 2005)

Ach ja, die Bilder sind geil.Aber bei den Fratzen die ich da zum teil zieh müsste ich eigentlich mit Integrahlhelm fahren.
Die Bilder von dem mit´m Giant sind aber am geilsten, der weiss sich in Szene zu setzen.

Unsere mittlere dirtline is fertig


----------



## bikeburnz (26. Oktober 2005)

geile bilder da auf der bruchpilot seite


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Oktober 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Der Timo wollt glaub ich schon am Freitag nach Winterberg da es laut Wetterbericht ab Samstag wieder regnen soll.
> Mal schauen vielleicht haben wir am Wochenende Wettertechnisch doch Glück.



wetterbericht ist spitze

Samstag,
29.10.2005    
Wetterzustand:
Temperatur:
Niederschlag?:  wolkig
11 °C
20 %  wolkig
14 °C
30 %  wolkig
12 °C
20 %  
Min / Max: 10 / 15 °C 

Sonntag,
30.10.2005    
Wetterzustand:
Temperatur:
Niederschlag?:  wolkig
10 °C
20 %  wolkig
14 °C
20 %  wolkig
12 °C

ich hatte glaube ich für winterberg noch nie eine so gute vorhersage


----------



## Hecklerin23 (27. Oktober 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wetterbericht ist spitze
> 
> Samstag,
> 29.10.2005
> ...





Yes, yes, yes!
Grandios, besser geht's nicht!

@Grinsekater
Geniale Bilder !!!!!!!!!! Aber das sind wir auch nicht anders von Euch gewohnt


----------



## strandi (27. Oktober 2005)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> @Grinsekater
> Geniale Bilder !!!!!!!!!! Aber das sind wir auch nicht anders von Euch gewohnt


schleimer


----------



## NoX_Rider (27. Oktober 2005)

Hey
könnte mir vielleich jemand sagen wie weit es vom Wormser Hauptbahnhof zu eurer Strecke is?? un wie man da am besten hinkommt würd gern mal vorbeischauen sieht nämlich echt geil aus   
Schon mal danke im vorraus


Suche Truvativ Kurbel wenn da jemand was für mich hat..... kann sich ja mal melden


----------



## Grinsekater (27. Oktober 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, die Bilder sind geil.Aber bei den Fratzen die ich da zum teil zieh müsste ich eigentlich mit Integrahlhelm fahren.



lass mich raten du bist der hier


----------



## strandi (27. Oktober 2005)

Grinsekater schrieb:
			
		

> lass mich raten du bist der hier


  eigentlich ja n kewles foto, aber gesichtsausdruck und stellung der hand lassen vermuten das du dir grad mächtig die eier gestossen hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Oktober 2005)

Soll eigentlich n´ seatgrab sein, sieht aber echt wie Spiegelei oder Rührei aus.
Eigentlich sollte sogar ein Kawabanga oder Rodeo werden.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Oktober 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wetterbericht ist spitze
> 
> Samstag,
> 29.10.2005
> ...



Alles klar, ich der Timo und noch n´ paar kommen doch am Samstag.Wenn das mit der Herberge klappt bleiben wir bis Sonntag.Soll ja auch noch Party und so dort gehen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Oktober 2005)

@NoX_Rider
Wenn du vom Bahnhof raus kommst, immer gerade aus bis zum Kreisel.Dann links, immer weiter gerade aus ca. nen Kilometer.Hinter der Brücke gleich links, dann stehst du schon vor dem Tor.Sind vieleicht 10 min. mit´m Rad.Wenn nicht frag einfach nachem Mc drive, der is grad gegenüber.

Am besten einen Tag vorher nachfragen ob jemand da is.Und Helm mitnehmen, is aber logisch.


----------



## Speedbullit (28. Oktober 2005)

Grinsekater schrieb:
			
		

>



man beachte die northshore line im hintergrund


----------



## NoX_Rider (28. Oktober 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> @NoX_Rider
> Wenn du vom Bahnhof raus kommst, immer gerade aus bis zum Kreisel.Dann links, immer weiter gerade aus ca. nen Kilometer.Hinter der Brücke gleich links, dann stehst du schon vor dem Tor.Sind vieleicht 10 min. mit´m Rad.Wenn nicht frag einfach nachem Mc drive, der is grad gegenüber.
> 
> Am besten einen Tag vorher nachfragen ob jemand da is.Und Helm mitnehmen, is aber logisch.


Da sag ich mal danke oOPaLzOo werd in den ferien  mal verbeikommen meld mich dann einfach mal im forum...Thx


----------



## Undead Chris (29. Oktober 2005)

Servus Jungs!
Hab gedacht ich meld mich a mo hier forum!!
Ich bins de Chris...dem sei CMP Moto mo gebroche is   (wer noch nich gesehn hat siehe foto album  )
Alla machts jot! Man sieht sich auf de Bahn wenn ich wieder fahrn kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benski (29. Oktober 2005)

Undead Chris schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Jungs!
> Hab gedacht ich meld mich a mo hier forum!!
> Ich bins de Chris...dem sei CMP Moto mo gebroche is   (wer noch nich gesehn hat siehe foto album  )
> Alla machts jot! Man sieht sich auf de Bahn wenn ich wieder fahrn kann!



Muss schon sagen derber Bruch, hoffe dich hats net auch so in einzelteile zerlegt.


----------



## Undead Chris (29. Oktober 2005)

Nee zum Glück nich
Ich hatte Glück gehabt.....wollt grad wieder zum drop fahrn dann isser mir grad durch gebrochen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. Oktober 2005)

Fette action!.Gut das es dich net so zerlegt hat.Aber trotzdem schon der Hammer wie´s den Rahmen zerrissen hat, das darf echt net sein.CMP is ganz schön Lebensgefährlich.


----------



## firestorm. (30. Oktober 2005)

hey bin wieder ausm urlaub zurück war echt fett  
was gehtn so is jemand da heut?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. Oktober 2005)

Bin heut so gegen halb 3 auf der Bahn.Waren gestern in Winterberg, war geil.Am liebsten wär ich 2 Tage dort geblieben.Schnitzel Willi wahren wir auch wieder.Hat Sau gut geschmeckt, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen nach Winterbeg dort vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (31. Oktober 2005)

jo Pali wie lässt sich es Astrix fahren?....
bestimmt geil   oda   
denk ma dass ich am MI auf die bahn komm...


----------



## Undead Chris (31. Oktober 2005)

Servus!
Hatt jemand von euch günstig ein Innenlager abzugeben? 68er Gehäuse und 118er Länge?? Oder kann jemand von nem Innenlager des Gewinde neu schneiden??


----------



## oOPaLzOo (31. Oktober 2005)

@Hi-Flyer
Des Astrix is schon wieder zurück zu Veltec, die Schwinge hat gegen das Sitzrohr geschlagen und der Federteller mit dem man die Vorspannung einsellt ist gerrissen.
Gestern und heut war de Schasse mit´m BMX da  geil mit so´nem bike zu dirten.Hab mir auch gleich eins bestellt. werd in zukunft denk ich auch BMX fahrn.Is einfach geil mit so´nem bike.  

Lass dich mal wieder Blicken


----------



## oOPaLzOo (31. Oktober 2005)

@Undead Chris
Leider nicht, aber kauf dir auf keinen Fall eins von Nope.Hat bei mir 3 Tage gehalten.Die Lagerung ist der letzte Müll, absolut schlecht gedichtet.


----------



## proclimber (31. Oktober 2005)

ich hab mein nope Innenlager schon ne zeitlang drin.... hat sogar Wildbad gestern überlebt.... habe keine Problme damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (1. November 2005)

Also wie gesagt hat es bei mir nur 3 Tage gehalten.Vieleicht war schon von Werk was dran.Wenn du zu frieden bist muss ich meine Meinung nun ändern.Aber so 100% vertrau ich den Teilen irgendwie doch nicht nach diesem Erlebnis.


----------



## Speedbullit (2. November 2005)

ohne irgendjemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber ich glaube oOPaLzOo 
beansprucht das material etwas mehr.


----------



## proclimber (2. November 2005)

... das glaube ich dir gerne S. ... 
Ich habs aber sogar geschaft mein RaceFace Lager zu verbiegen....


----------



## oOPaLzOo (2. November 2005)

Also so derbe fahr ich auch net, denk ich, hoff ich.Irgendwie schaff ich es trotzdem alles klein zu bekommen.Am Fahrstiehl kanns aber auch net immer liegen oder?.So Hardcore metzger ich doch auch net durch die Gegend oooder  ?.
Ich denk aber wenn man gewisse Sachen machen oder ausprobieren will, lässt es sich leider manchmal auch net vermeiden das Material zu schänden  .
@Speedbullit
Den corner den du an der Box gesprungen bist war echt stylisch  .
Den kleinen gab am northshore bist du doch auch gesprungen oder?.Ich glaub ich hab dich vom Lift aus gesehen.


----------



## Speedbullit (2. November 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Also so derbe fahr ich auch net, denk ich, hoff ich.Irgendwie schaff ich es trotzdem alles klein zu bekommen.Am Fahrstiehl kanns aber auch net immer liegen oder?.So Hardcore metzger ich doch auch net durch die Gegend oooder  ?.
> Ich denk aber wenn man gewisse Sachen machen oder ausprobieren will, lässt es sich leider manchmal auch net vermeiden das Material zu schänden  .
> @Speedbullit
> Den corner den du an der Box gesprungen bist war echt stylisch  .
> Den kleinen gab am northshore bist du doch auch gesprungen oder?.Ich glaub ich hab dich vom Lift aus gesehen.



langer sonntag hast du was verpasst, so viele fotografen hab ich noch nie auf einem fleck gesehen. der gesamte dh war ein blitzlichtgewitter, gugst du unter www.dummejungs.de. das northshore gap ist easy nur der auslauf nach der landung ist nicht so der brüller. wie schauts bist du am so auf der bahn?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (2. November 2005)

Wenn´s Wetter passt auf jeden Fall.Vieleicht is mein BMX dann schon da.Kann ich endlich n´ paar bekloppte Manöver austesten.Wenn´s net da is komm ich mit´m Hardtail.


----------



## POMMEZ (2. November 2005)

@ Undead Chris
jo hab noch ein FSA platinum pro isis lager nigel nagel neu noch ni eingebaut aber in 113er breite hab 60  bezahlt und für 50  kanst du es haben 
Pommez


----------



## Undead Chris (2. November 2005)

Servus!
Hat sich erledigt mit dem Innenalger!


----------



## guru39 (2. November 2005)

Hi Leutz
Ich würde auch gerne mal zu euch auf die bahn kommen!
Gruß es Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixII (3. November 2005)

@ Pali
wann bist du heut auf der Bahn?
Mein bmx ist gebrochen beim streeten    

gruss felix


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. November 2005)

@guru39
Kein Problem, wenn das Wetter am Samstag gut ist, bin ich oder irgendeiner auf der Bahn.Sonntag ist zu 100% einer da.


----------



## caress (4. November 2005)

wollt mich nur noch mal bedanken für dne lustigen tag vor 4 ( ?? ) wochen bei euch..freuen usn schon bald die anderen lines zu sehen   

grüße aus bad kreuznach


..und palz, bei dir glaub ich echt langsam an gar nichts mehr, du solltest produkt tester werden 
_palz proved_
 dann als qualitäts merkmal auf jedem teil


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. November 2005)

Ich glaub da is auch viel Pech dabei.
Wär coll wenn de bald wieder vorbeikommen würdest


----------



## Hi-Flyer (5. November 2005)

jo Palz  
wollt heute vllt mal runter kommen...
kann zwar net fahren weil ich imma noch net die neuen klötze gefräßt bekommen hab  :kotz:  aber wil trotzdem ma wieder    sagen
 is bestimmt einer da bei dem wetter oda?...

naja dann vllt bis später 
Gr33tz Weber


----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. November 2005)

Wann bekommste den die Klötze gefräst?.
Komm mal wieder vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hi-Flyer (7. November 2005)

hey...
hab vom grosse Muth 90%ige zusage für nächsten sonntag... 
hoff ma dass des klappt dann kan ich nächste woche endlich ma wieder biken gehen ohne dass der dämpfer laufen durchschlägt....

naja wenn ich die woche mal zeit hab komm ich ma runter zum chillen...
muss aba im mom meine sozial stunden leisten   is aba ganz lustig


----------



## I path (8. November 2005)

hey ich hab dich doch ma angerufen wegen streeten am we (samstag)
nach ludwigshafen oder mannheim was hältsten jetzt davon wär doch ma wieder ganz lustig so zu 8 oder so in ludwigshafen oder MA kannst ja noch en nico aus
ludwigshafen nähe fragen!!!!!! und dem sein freund weil ich hät ma wieder bock

greetz david mb


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. November 2005)

Das mit´m street´n is schon ne gute Idee.Auf der Bahn is eh alles nass, und wird so schnell nimma richtig trocken.
Ob Samstag oder Sonntag weiss ich noch nicht.Kannst ja am Freitag auf die Bahn kommen, dann können wir drüber schwetzen.Den Nico ruf ich mal an ob er Zeit hat.

Wollen wir dann nach MA od. LU?.MA wär mir wegen der Neckarpromenade lieber.Vielleicht können wir auch mal nach MA auf die Bahn, mal schauen wie´s dort so aussieht.


----------



## Benski (8. November 2005)

Joa streeten hätt ich ah mo wieder bock, wär evtl auch am sa oder so dabei, nico frag ich auch mal, halt gucke wies wetter wird. wir haben bei uns jetzt aber auch wieder was stehen, haben die sprünge mal wieder aufgebaut, zwar net so viel wie bei euch aber sind schon cool. müssen halt noch weiterbauen un en paar bilder reinstellen   .

gReEtZ


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. November 2005)

@Benski
Hab mir überlegt nach Neustadt zum dirten zu fahren.Lohnt sich das?


----------



## Speedbullit (9. November 2005)

so siehts aus:


----------



## caress (9. November 2005)

streeten samstag sonntag wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## I path (9. November 2005)

hey Luete mir wär samstag am liebsten weil ich nur da kann!!!!!!!!!!!1
Also wenn ihr gehen wollt könnte ich nur samstags mit!!!!!!!

ach und pali wir ham so viel zeit das man beides machen kann wor steigen in Lu aus und dann checken wir erst ma da alles ab und dann mit em bike nach Ma und gehen dann dfa an die neckerprommenade !!
aber ich hab gehört die bahn da soll nicht so gut sein!


 ach freitag kann ich net ich ruf dich entweder morgen oder heut noch ma aufem handy an Pali!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


greetz david


----------



## Benski (9. November 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> @Benski
> Hab mir überlegt nach Neustadt zum dirten zu fahren.Lohnt sich das?


Ajo des lohnt sich schon, kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn du hingehen willst, geh dann vielleicht mit.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. November 2005)

Hab gedacht vielleicht Samstag.Muss mal abchecken was die anderen machen wollen.Ob dirten oder lieber nach MA zum streeten.Können am Freitag mal telefonieren.
Ach ja mein Disorder 6 kommt wahrscheinlich morgen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benski (9. November 2005)

Jo alles klar. Disorder 6? geil *sabber* is bestimmt dickstens  . will auch sehen   .


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. November 2005)

Mal sehen, kann ihn vielleicht mal mit auf die Bahn nehmen.Weiss aber net genau da mir meine Bikefilme heilig sind, schlepp ich die net gerne in der Gegend herum.Aber mal schauen vielleicht überwind ich mich ja.


----------



## I path (10. November 2005)

Hey an alle !!!!!!!!!!!!
Jeder der Bock hat am smatag in MA und LU streeten zu gehen knn sich ja ma melden also ich hab mit em Plai geredet und wir treffen uns so um viertel vor elf oder so^^ am bahnhof!!!!
jeder der bock hat kann ja mit also dann bis am samstag 


greetz david


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. November 2005)

Also wer Bock hat mit streeten zu gehen kommt am besten morgen auf die Bahn, oder steht viertel vor 11 in Worms am Bahnhof.Wir wollen in LU austeigen dort n´bissel fahrn, und dann nach MA Neckerpromenade denk ich mal.

@I path
Holt ihr in Worms ne 24+, ich fahr dann mit deiner (eurer) Karte mit und geb dir (euch) dann das Geld.Weil den Kartenautomat in Bobenheim versteht kein Mensch.


----------



## firestorm. (10. November 2005)

jo ich fahr dann auch mit 

@ i path wir können ja dann de s ticket kaufen wir ham ja dann schon drei  
@ oopalzoo es is jetzt en schloss dran gibt halt nur zwei schlüssel kann ndir am sa den anderne geben


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. November 2005)

Mit 24+ kann man zu 5 fahrn.

Ich würde gern wissen wo das ursprüngliche Schloss hin gekommen ist.Kann doch wohl net sein.Wer klaut schon ein Schloss


----------



## firestorm. (10. November 2005)

keine ahnung aber irgendwie muss der ja ganzschön durch sein  
ich glaub auch nic hdas des wieder auftaucht


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. November 2005)

Tja jetzt müssen wir auf 140,- zusammen legen.Des wars mit schnitzelbox für dieses jahr  
******** war´s.Da krieg ich Hass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## firestorm. (10. November 2005)

kostet des so viel????????????????????????
man kann doch bestimmt dieses schloss nachmachen oder so des war ja so voll des besondere da müsst ma nach fragen des kostet dann net ganz so viel bestimmt??????????????????!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hi-Flyer (11. November 2005)

hab ich des grad richtig verstanden unser schloss vom eingang von unserer Bahn wurd geklaut?....  wie behindert kann man sein?...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. November 2005)

Des Schloss kostet 139,- .Der Mathias hat ne Karte nach der man Schlüssel oder das Schloss nachmachen kann.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. November 2005)

Ach ja, zum streeten treffen wir uns erst um viertel vor 12 am Samstag in Worms am Bahnhof.Nicht um viertel vor 11.


----------



## Speedbullit (11. November 2005)

warum macht ihr nicht ne dicke fette kette drum


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. November 2005)

---Neue Änderung!---
Wir treffen und doch um 11:30 in Worms am Bahnhof, da der Zug um 11:48 fährt.
Bis dann.

@Speedbullit
Da is ne Kette dran.Nur ist das Vorhängeschloss irgendwie abhanden gekommen.War so ein "unknackbares" Spezialschloss das schweine teuer war.


----------



## I path (11. November 2005)

hey lleute eija wir sehen uns ja dann morgen um halb am bahnhof?!!!!!
deswetter soll ja auch ganz gut werden und sde pali hats ja schon erwähnt mit der zeitänderung !!!!!!!!!!!
bis morgen   greeetz david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. November 2005)

Das mit´m streeten war ja mal echt geil heute.Können wir ruhig öfter machen.
Mal sehen vielleicht fang ich morgen mit den dirts bei mir in BoRo an.Da hab ich endlich mal ne line bei mir, und muss wenn ich mal faul bin net immer so weit fahren.


----------



## firestorm. (12. November 2005)

tja sport hats so ansich das man sich bewegen muss  
heut wars echt cool ich find auch das wir des öfter machen können
un vieleicht finden wir dann auch neue spots


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. November 2005)

Müssen LU noch auskunden


----------



## firestorm. (13. November 2005)

un ma


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2005)

ja war echt ein cooler nachmittag...bin wieder dabei...wann gehtz loz   

grüsse aus limburgerhof   --PMBC--


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. November 2005)

Muss mir erst n´ neuen Lenker für´s Hardtail holen, mein jetziger is Krumm.Vielleicht is er ja bis Freitag da, dann könne ma wieder streeten gehen.


----------



## kona-patient (14. November 2005)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin
> also heute mittag stell ich die bilder
> wir wahren gestern den gantzen tag am shore bauen und haben den großen table noch ein wenig verfeinert und  den kamel buckel der in 4m höhe ist noch runder gemacht.
> wir sind gerade dabei eine schnitzel box zu bauen und brauchen unbedingt schaumstoff wenn ihr wisst wo mann das wundermaterial bekommt ??
> ...



fette sache, weiter so

ich schau mal wegen schaumstoff.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. November 2005)

Wär cool.Danke


----------



## proclimber (15. November 2005)

Hab noch ne anmerkung zum NOPE innenlager: es hat die Vogesentour vor 2 Wochen schadenfrei überlebt. Sogar einen 4,5m oder 5 m Drop.... läuft astrein...


----------



## strandi (15. November 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch ne anmerkung zum NOPE innenlager: es hat die Vogesentour vor 2 Wochen schadenfrei überlebt. Sogar einen 4,5m oder 5 m Drop.... läuft astrein...


  seit wann fährst du denn solche drops? respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (15. November 2005)

diesen einen erst seit letzter woche. 3 Meter mach ich schon ne weile. die landung muss nur immer steil genug sein.
ich hab in diesem jahr verdammt viel dazugelernt. Betty und der Sprung davor is auch kein Problem mehr...


----------



## strandi (15. November 2005)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> diesen einen erst seit letzter woche. 3 Meter mach ich schon ne weile. die landung muss nur immer steil genug sein.
> ich hab in diesem jahr verdammt viel dazugelernt. Betty und der Sprung davor is auch kein Problem mehr...


jo, betty und die anderen sind auch kein prob für mich gewesen...aber 3 meter würd ich glaub ich trotzdem net droppen


----------



## firestorm. (15. November 2005)

könten ma wieder streeten gehn ich fand des sau cool


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. November 2005)

Muss mir erst n´ neuen Lenker besorgen.


----------



## huftidufti (15. November 2005)

moin leude
ich hab doch ein paar von euch am samstag in neustadt getroffen oder??
euer spot sieht aber auch übelst geil aus  
vielleicht schaffen wir's ja mal bei euch vorbeizuschaun, aber von homburg is das ja wieder so eine ewige fahrt  
naja macht weiter so vielleicht wird's ja doch mal was


----------



## bikeburnz (15. November 2005)

moin!
wie sihts aus pali ...seit ihr am WE wieder auf eurer bahn?
wenns wetter passt komm ich evtl. mal wieder vorbei...

@huftidufti---> Fahrgemeinschaft? ich fahr eh an HOM vorbei....

CU


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. November 2005)

@bikeburnz
Hi, denk schon das wir am Samstag auf der Bahn sind wenn´s Wetter passt.Wenn net könne ma am Freitag was genaues ausmachen


----------



## bikeburnz (16. November 2005)

jo schauen wir mal wie´s wetter wird...sieht ja nicht soo gut aus ...


----------



## huftidufti (17. November 2005)

@ bikeburnz: würd gern mitkommen, nur leider ist mein hinterrad z.Zt. kaputt...
ich werd dann wahrscheinlich mit meinem cc rad in kirkel singletrails heizen gehen..
viel spass am samstag und brecht euch nix!
moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (17. November 2005)

samstag klappt bei mir wohl doch nit..auto muss in inspektion... aber sonntag evtl. dann

@huftidufti.... kirkel trails wären evtl. machbar für mich, aber erst gegen nachmittag so um 14 uhr rum... mal sehen wie´s wetter wird..


----------



## Stund (18. November 2005)

Jo Leute,
ich(graues Big Hit) hatte vor am Sonntag mit ein paar Kumpels gegen 14Uhr 100 pro auf die Bahn kommen wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Das Wetter ist ja auch sehr vielversprechend:
Bewölkt
Temperatur:5°
Niederschlagswarscheinlichkeit:42%

Eure Bahn ist der Hammer!!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (18. November 2005)

Hi, ich weis noch net genau ob dann jemand da ist.Weil ich und n´ Kumpel am Sonntag nach Neustadt Kalmit schutteln wollten.Weis ich jetzt aber noch nicht 100% ob des was wird.Genaueres kann ich erst am Samstag sagen.


----------



## Stund (19. November 2005)

Wenn noch keiner da ist,könnte man dann eventuell beim hintereingang drübersteigen?Oder könnte man einen von euch anrufen wenn wir da sind,der uns dann aufschließt???


----------



## Speedbullit (21. November 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich weis noch net genau ob dann jemand da ist.Weil ich und n´ Kumpel am Sonntag nach Neustadt Kalmit schutteln wollten.Weis ich jetzt aber noch nicht 100% ob des was wird.Genaueres kann ich erst am Samstag sagen.



ihr wart wohl nicht shuttel, da wir uns ansonsten hätten sehen müssen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. November 2005)

Der Benny hat leider den Bus von den Eltern nicht bekommen, der und der Nico wollten dann in Limbo weiter bauen.War leider nicht´s, hätte bestimmt mal wieder spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixII (21. November 2005)

Wir waren gestern auf`m Müllberg, war echt cool!  
Allerdings müsen wir die strecken noch en bissel Bearbeiten, das es richtig funzt!
Pali du kannst ja auch mal kommen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. November 2005)

Ich ruf den Mirco demnächst mal an.In letzter Zeit bin ich aber im Stress.
Baut mal schön.


----------



## firestorm. (24. November 2005)

stress hat man immer aber für biken muss man sich eben zeit nehmen, ohne das geht es nicht


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. November 2005)

This is Einkaufswagen


----------



## POMMEZ (25. November 2005)

servus leute
wie wäre es wenn wir am wochenende nach dem 6. dezember also samstag den 10. eine nikolausparty  auf der bahn machen würden kost ja net viel wem jeder 5  dazulegt der kommen will aber dismal wirklich jeder is ja frühgenug angemeldet  am 1ten einfach 5 zurück legen fertig. Wer bock hat einfach melden 

POMMEZ


----------



## oOPaLzOo (26. November 2005)

Ey Pommez schon mal was von Punkt und Komma gehört?.

Aber trotzdem gute Idee, machen wir so.Jeder der kommt soll aber im vorraus bescheid sagen, das wir wissen wieviel wir holen sollen.Ich schreib noch was bei uns ins Gästebuch.


----------



## fire-flyer (26. November 2005)

er hat doch punkte gemacht nach 6 un 10
ich denk ma selbst der ärmste wird sich im schlimmsten fall 5 euro irgendwo erbetteln können


----------



## felixII (27. November 2005)

Ab wann seit ihr heut auf der Bahn?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (28. November 2005)

Nochmal wegen der Party, wer kommt soll sich bei uns auf der HP im Gästebuch eintragen und am Wochnende auf die Bahn kommen.Vergesst die 5 net.


----------



## Speedbullit (29. November 2005)

und wann steigt die party. ach pali wenn du dir die neu 66 zulegen willst, solltest du darauf acht, in welchen rahmen du sie einbauen willst. bei steffis bullit stößt sie ans unterrohr an. steffi kann demnach die xups vergessen, sofern sie welche machen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixII (29. November 2005)

POMMEZ schrieb:
			
		

> servus leute
> wie wäre es wenn wir am wochenende nach dem 6. dezember also samstag den 10. eine nikolausparty  auf der bahn machen würden kost ja net viel wem jeder 5  dazulegt der kommen will aber dismal wirklich jeder is ja frühgenug angemeldet  am 1ten einfach 5 zurück legen fertig. Wer bock hat einfach melden
> 
> POMMEZ



No CommentZ!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. November 2005)

@Speedbullit
Is ja ********, ich wollte mir die Gabel dann evtl. ins Astrix bauen.Aber jetzt hast du mich ziemlich verunsichert was den Kauf der Gabel betrifft.Denn aus genau dem Grund wollte ich die mir holen, wegen der X-Up´s.Ich hab aber bei Bike-Freeride.de in so´nem Fahrbericht gelesen das Marzocchi die Einstellknöpfe exrta wegen der X-Up´s und der niedrigeren Brücke kleiner gestaltet haben.
Aber jetzt weiß ich echt net ob ich die mir holen soll.

Ach ja, ich könnte meinen neuen Demo 8 Rahmen gegen einen neuen Brave DH tauschen.Der ist fast baugleich mit dem Grossmann A 250, ist aber ein echter Viergelenger.Wenn du den Rahmen kennst (war in der letzten MTB-Rider auf der Titelseite und ist im letzten Workshop von der Bike) sag mir mal deine Meinung.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. November 2005)

Ähmm die Party soll am Samstag nach Nikolaus steigen.Nichts großes, kannst ja mittags kommen und ne Rund auf der Bahn fahrn und wenn de willst abends n´ bissel mit feiern.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. November 2005)

Schon wieder ich.
Ach wegen dem anschlagen der Gabel am Unterrohr, da gibt es glaub ich spacer für den Steuersatz, dann braüchte man aber evtl. einen Steuersatz mit höherer Einpresstiefe, Da Bomb oder so.
Den spacer einfach über die unterre Lagerschale die ins Steuerrohr gepresst wird und so baut der Steuersatz von unten höher.

Oder man nimmt einen Steursatz der höher baut.

Das hab ich irgendwo irgendwann hier im Forum gelesen.Aber trotzdem doof das mit der neuen 66.
Ich ruf dann einfach bei Astrix an und frag nach, da mein Rahmen sowieso noch dort ist und ich Wahrscheinlich einen neuen 2006er bekomm.
Wenn ich Glück hab in gelb wie der Stejin Deferm.

So genug gelabert ich hab


----------



## darkrider23 (3. Dezember 2005)

@Speedbullit: meinst du das könnte evlt auch an der Rahmengröße liegen...sehe auf deinen Bildern das die Steffi ein S bullit fährt. Evtl weißt du ja auch welchen Steuersatz sie drin hat?!


----------



## Kami (5. Dezember 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, ich könnte meinen neuen Demo 8 Rahmen gegen einen neuen Brave DH tauschen.Der ist fast baugleich mit dem Grossmann A 250, ist aber ein echter Viergelenger.Wenn du den Rahmen kennst (war in der letzten MTB-Rider auf der Titelseite und ist im letzten Workshop von der Bike) sag mir mal deine Meinung.


Bin zwar nich Speedbullit, aber ich bin mal so frech und antworte dir trotzdem. 
Ich habe das, wie du schon gesagt hast, zum Brave baugleiche Grossman A250. Das Bike is einfach nur n Traum.   
Hab den Rocco Dämpfer drin und das Zusammenspiel aus dem Dämpfer und dem wirklich gut durchdachten Hinterbau is einfach nur genial...
Spricht im DH auf kleinste Schläge an, schluckt alles und wird bei grösseren Schlägen (drops etc..) trotzdem gegen Ende hin schön Progressiv, sodass der Federweg immer vol genutzt wird, ein Durchschlagen aber fast unmöglich ist. (Setzen wir Otto-normalDHler Terrain vorraus, keine 8-10 meter Drops. Die konnte ich noch nicht testen...  )
Steif ist das Ding auch wie ein Bock und geht auch beim Beschleunigen echt gut ab!
Hmm... noch was?
Lackierung ist auch gut, der Lack ist so dick, dass man, wenn man die Sattelstütze drauf machen will, erstmal ein bisschen Lack abschleifen muss...

Also im Gesamtbild ein prima DHler, du hast immer reserven, Gewicht hält sich in Grenzen, stabil, steif und sehr haltbarer Lack.   
Wollt sowieso mal zu euch in den Park kommen, dann kannst du das Ding ja auch mal probefahren, wenn du willst. 

Sers, Kami


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich danke dir für deine Antwort,
du hast mich überzeugt!.Ich hab halt die möglichkeit den Brave DH Rahmen gegen meinen Demo 8 Rahmen zu tauschen.Das einzige was ich noch wissen will ist, ob der Radstand von 1,21 nicht zu krass ist.Beim Demo war er ja auch schon 1,195.Ist das Rad dann noch verspielt oder voll laufruhig?.Obwohl, ich will den Brave dann sowieso zum reinen DH fahren missbrauchen da ich nächstes Jahr endlich aus spass ein paar Rennen damit mitfahren will.

Ach ja, du kannst gerne vorbeikommen.Aber um die Jahreszeit ist bei uns auf der Bahn der Boden aber total durchgeweicht, da kann man leider nicht richtig fahren beziehungsweise lohnt es sich nicht.
Im Frühjahr wenn es nicht mehr so feucht ist lohnt s sich mehr.


----------



## Speedbullit (6. Dezember 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke dir für deine Antwort,
> du hast mich überzeugt!.Ich hab halt die möglichkeit den Brave DH Rahmen gegen meinen Demo 8 Rahmen zu tauschen.Das einzige was ich noch wissen will ist, ob der Radstand von 1,21 nicht zu krass ist.Beim Demo war er ja auch schon 1,195.Ist das Rad dann noch verspielt oder voll laufruhig?.Obwohl, ich will den Brave dann sowieso zum reinen DH fahren missbrauchen da ich nächstes Jahr endlich aus spass ein paar Rennen damit mitfahren will.
> 
> Ach ja, du kannst gerne vorbeikommen.Aber um die Jahreszeit ist bei uns auf der Bahn der Boden aber total durchgeweicht, da kann man leider nicht richtig fahren beziehungsweise lohnt es sich nicht.
> Im Frühjahr wenn es nicht mehr so feucht ist lohnt s sich mehr.



ich hoffe du startest dann nicht bei den master! wenn es demnägst mal wieder frostet dürfte die bahn doch befahrbar sein? mail mal durch wenn ihr die große line umbaut, sofern das geplant ist.

see ya s


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich meld mich bei dir wenn die Bahn befahrbar ist und wenn wir die große line umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stund (9. Dezember 2005)

@OoPalzoO:ich komme morgen mit 3 kumpels schon vormittags gegen 13Uhr auf der Bahn vorbei.

Bis dann Felix


----------



## THBiker (10. Dezember 2005)

> schon vormittags gegen 13Uhr




       .....bestimmt Studenten


----------



## Kami (12. Dezember 2005)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke dir für deine Antwort,
> du hast mich überzeugt!.Ich hab halt die möglichkeit den Brave DH Rahmen gegen meinen Demo 8 Rahmen zu tauschen.Das einzige was ich noch wissen will ist, ob der Radstand von 1,21 nicht zu krass ist.Beim Demo war er ja auch schon 1,195.Ist das Rad dann noch verspielt oder voll laufruhig?.Obwohl, ich will den Brave dann sowieso zum reinen DH fahren missbrauchen da ich nächstes Jahr endlich aus spass ein paar Rennen damit mitfahren will.
> 
> Ach ja, du kannst gerne vorbeikommen.Aber um die Jahreszeit ist bei uns auf der Bahn der Boden aber total durchgeweicht, da kann man leider nicht richtig fahren beziehungsweise lohnt es sich nicht.
> Im Frühjahr wenn es nicht mehr so feucht ist lohnt s sich mehr.



Ai, gern geschehen! 
Aber willst dir statt dem Brave nich lieber das Grossman holen?   
Gibts im Mom auch zu supergünstigen Konditionen... ^^

Radstand geht voll i.O.! Ist bei hoher Geschw. total ruhig, aber ich hatt auch bei engeren Sachen noch keine Probleme. Aber wie du ja selbst sagst, das Ding is für DH gemacht, ergo wird man damit keine Trial aktionen starten... 
Und ich hab am Sonntag erstaunt festgestellt, dass ich mit dem Ding Kiddies auf ihren Dual-Hts verheizen kann..    Dat war ein Spass!    

Und wenn du DH mit brettern willst machst du sicher keinen Fehler!   

Mit der Bahn... hömm... dann werd ich wohl erst im Frühling wieder vorbeischauen. Ist dann doch ein ganzes Stück von mir bis nach Worms, nur um unverrichteter Dinge wieder abzufahren.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin weis ich im Momment auch gar net was ich wirklich will.Morgen bekomm ich erst mal mein Astrix Huckster wieder von Veltec.
Am liebsten würde ich eigentlich mein Demo wieder aufbauen, war schon geil zu fahren das Teil.Abr wie ich mich kenne isses nach 3 Monaten eh wieder futsch.Und laufend einschicken hab ich auch keinen Bock drauf.
Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt mir ein Richi Zwosch oder so zu holen.Weis aber net wie das Rad fahren lässt.
Am liebsten würd ich mir jeden Rahmen mal auf bauen und fahren  , aber soooo viel Geld hab ich leider net  

Wegen eines Besuchs auf der Bahn, 
wenn´s gefrohren ist kann man bestimmt fahren.Aber der Nachteil dieser Jahreszeit ist, das es zu früh dunkel wird.Und wenn du zu weit weg wohnst lohnt es sich dann erst im Frühjahr wieder.
Aber mal sehen vielleicht haben wir bis dahin die Sprünge größer- und umgebaut.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. Dezember 2005)

So,
ich hol mir doch kein neues Rad, hab mein Astrix wieder bekommen. Neuer Rahmen und 230er Manitou 6way mit gleichem Hub, vorher ein 222er 4way drin. Das Rad funzt sehr gut und es schlägt nichts mehr an. Ich muß sagen das Veltec echt kolant und kooperativ ist, ich kann nur gutes berichten.
Auf jeden Fall werd ich den den Rahmen erst mal Fahren. Nur ist der Hinterbau nicht der steifste spricht aber schön soft an.
Das eizige was ich mir in nächster Zeit vielleicht zulegen werde ist ne 66VF mit 170mm die einstellungen der Gabel werden mir reichen, bin eh net so der Setupfreak.


----------



## felixII (16. Dezember 2005)

Bald kann ich endlich wieder Bmx fahren, ich hab en Rahmen Klargemacht!   
Hab Jetzt auch ne neue Kurbel,Gabel usw. gekauft.  
Pali was für Bremsklötze machst du auf dein Bmx?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Dezember 2005)

Die Lachsroten denk ich, ruf aber lieber dort an und sag welche felgen du fährst.Ich denke die können dir weiterhelfen.
Ich muss dir doch noch Patte für die Fahrkarte geben oder?.
Hab ich total vergessen.


----------



## felixII (17. Dezember 2005)

Ja, ich habs aber auch verpeillt.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. Dezember 2005)

Wer hat am Samstag - Sonntag auch keinen Bock zuhause herum zu sitzen und will mit in Neustadt biken?. Ich hab gedacht Weinbiet auf die Hellerhütte hoch(geschoben)   und dann ganz schnell herunter gefahren. Dann evtl. noch an die Dirts dort.


----------



## huftidufti (23. Dezember 2005)

jo leute
wie sieht's aus kann man so 29./30. 12 (kommt ja aufs wetter drauf an) auf die bahn??
und wo genau ist die bahn eigentlich?? ist das weit vom bahnhof? wir kommen aus homburg und hamm halt leider kein auto..
wär geil wenns klappt!!  
ride on moritz


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. Dezember 2005)

Also wie´s am 29./30.10 mit Wetter aussieht weiss ich nicht.Wenn es zu schlammig auf der Bahn ist kann man´s mit fahren vergessen.Am besten vorher nochmal nachfragen.
Der Weg:
Wenn du aus dem Wormser Bahnhof heraus kommst, mußt du immer gerade aus bis zum Kreisel.Dann links, aber nicht in die Einbahnstrasse hinein sondern rechts am Rad und Technik in die richtige seite der Strasse sonst kommt ihr wieder beim Bahnhof raus.
Jetzt immer gerade aus, von weitem könnt ihr das Mc Donaldsschild sehen.Unter der Brücke durch und gleich links dann seit ihr da.Die bahn ist genau gegenüber des Mc Donalds falls du den Weg nich findet und jemanden fragen müsst.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. Dezember 2005)

Hat jemand Lust am 8. oder 9. Januar nach Heidelberg oder nach Mannheim streeten zu gehen?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (31. Dezember 2005)

An alle ein gutes neues Jahr und guten Rutsch. Nächstes Jahr geht´s ab mehr biken als eh und je  dann sezten wir die Latte wieder ein weig höher.
Lasst es euch gut gehen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benski (1. Januar 2006)

Ja von mir auch ein frohes neues jahr. 
ich hoff auch das dieses jahr gut abgeht. es fängt auch schon gut an, hab heute mein neues suburban zusammen gebaut, kurz probegerollt und finds bisher echt korrekt  . wenn nix dazwischen kommt und es net derb schifft wär ich auch bei der streetsession dabei.


----------



## felixII (1. Januar 2006)

Auch von mir en frohes neues! 
Bin auch dabei, aber wieso 8. oder 9. ?
Der 9. is doch en Montag, oder?


----------



## firestorm. (2. Januar 2006)

die sesion is 7./8. also sa oder so 
bin en bissel säpt dran aber en gutes neues jahr auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (2. Januar 2006)

@Benski
ging ja jetzt doch schneller als gedacht mit dem Rahmen. Dann kannste ja endlich wieder fahren. Check mal was mit´m Nico ab.


----------



## Benski (2. Januar 2006)

@Palz
ja was ein glück. ajo un de nico wär auch dabei. is freitag net sogar feiertag, könnte man jo ah schon früher starte theoretisch.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (2. Januar 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob der Feiertag auch bei uns is, is aller Heiligen oder. Des mit HD is jetzt für Samstag ausgemacht, wir wollten dann so um 13:00 Uhr in HD am Bahnhof sein.


----------



## Benski (2. Januar 2006)

Ah ne ich habs verrafft des is bei uns kein feiertag, was solls samstag wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. Januar 2006)

Also wir treffen uns mit den anderen aus HD um 13:15 am Bahnhof, da dann unser Zug ankommt. Bin zwar net 100%ig fit, aber egal wird schon lustig werden.


----------



## firestorm. (8. Januar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar net 100%ig fit, aber egal wird schon lustig werden.


es war sau lustig  nächsten samstag bin ich auch dabei wenns nach mannheim geht


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. Januar 2006)

War echt lustig. Samstag wird´s noch besser bestimmt. Wer Bock hat soll mit kommen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. Januar 2006)

Wichtig!!!Wichtig!!!Wichtig!!!

Wer bei uns auf´s Gelände will soll bitte nur noch durch unser Tor und nicht mehr über den Fussballplatz da es in letzter Zeit Komplikationen gab. Wer genaueres erfahren will soll auf unsere Hompage ( Kettenfetzer.de ) gehen dort erfahrt ihr genaueres. Bei Anfragen bitte direckt an mich wenden.

Gruß Pali


----------



## holyrider (13. Januar 2006)

Servus!

ab wann ist denn jemand aufm Gelände in WOrms, so dass man drauf kommt?
Wollte morgen und evt. auch übermorgen mit m Kumpel vorbei kommen.
Wäre nett, wenn du mir heute abend noch antworten könntest.

MfG
Holyrider
Team DDR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. Januar 2006)

Hi, ich bin erst gestern Abend Heim gekommen. Evtl. nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag wenn die Bahn befahrbar ist. Da ich selbst net in Worms wohne kann ich dir jetzt net viel sagen.


----------



## firestorm. (19. Januar 2006)

ich werd morgen ma mim palzoo an der bahn vorbei fahren mal sehen wie die beschafenheiten da sind.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. Januar 2006)

Schade das Wetter wird wohl nicht besser werden. Ich will endlich mal wieder richtig dirten


----------



## felixII (29. Januar 2006)

Moin,
Wie wärs wemma heut ma auf die Bahn gehen?
Im schnee macht des doch Noch mehr Spass?!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (1. Februar 2006)

Jaue was geht am Wochenende?. Ich will endlich mal wieder dirten!!!!!!


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (2. Februar 2006)

ahoi,
hatte vor am sonntag mal vorbei zu kommen mit en paar freunden.. darf man denn fahrn wegen matsch und so.. also das die dirts nich kaputt gehn?
und is echt klasse geworden  war nur vor dem umbau da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixII (2. Februar 2006)

Ja, also ich war Heut dort, und man Kann eigentlich gut fahren. 
Ich denke wenn man mal 10 Minuten gefahren ist und Spurrillen da sind sollte es Witzig werden...


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (2. Februar 2006)

ab wann is denn das gelände offen?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (2. Februar 2006)

Mal sehen, ich schau morgen oder am Samstag mal auf der Bahn vorbei. Ich sag dir dann bescheid wenn se´ fahrbar is.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (4. Februar 2006)

und??ß


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. Februar 2006)

Ich war heute dort, es ging aber im vergleich zu gestern war es schon etwas schlammig. Ich hab dann überall auf die Spurrillen Schnee geschippt und dann gings. Wie´s morgen aussieht wes ich aber auch net.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (4. Februar 2006)

ok.. aber wir ham vor zu kommen ... so gegen 12 ... und wär halt toll wenn offen wär


----------



## fire-flyer (4. Februar 2006)

also wenn de pali kommt dann werd ich vll auch mal vorbeischneien 
na schneien wortwitz    

naja


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. Februar 2006)

Ich kann net genau sagen ob morgen jemand da ist


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (5. Februar 2006)

kommt net.... mei mudder fährt net  aber wir beglücken euch wenn besseres wetter is  also bis die tage


----------



## oOPaLzOo (5. Februar 2006)

Wär leider sowieso net gegangen mit fahren da es heute viel zu matschig war. Der Boden muß schon gefrohren sein. Ich hab gestern auf die Spurrillen Schnee geschippt und etwas verdichtet, da gings noch gerade so mit fahren. Da die Temperaturen in letzter Zeit immer schwanken kann ich da auch nichts genaues sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rih (6. Februar 2006)

Dann ham wir ja nochmal Glück gehabt das wir net gefahren sind.Wäre nämlich auch dabei gewesen  
Wenn der Schnee weg ist und es trocken ist werden wir euch mit Sicherheit mit einem Besuch beglücken.So hoffen wir mal das das Wetter endlich besser wird.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. Februar 2006)

Mich kotzt das Wetter auch saumäsig an.


----------



## firestorm. (11. Februar 2006)

so ne sc....e . Des wetter könnt endlich ma wieder besser werden, jetzt wo ich wieder einmal da war hab ich NOCH mehr lust wieder zu dirten


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. Februar 2006)

So wies´ aussieht können wir dank gutem Wetter am Wochenende wieder auf die Bahn. Ich hoff´ das der ganze Matsch wegtrocknet.

Dann geht´s endlich wieder ab


----------



## fleroy (13. Februar 2006)

bin dabei


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Februar 2006)

hört sich ja gut an ... werde wohl anfang märz wieder vorbeischauen..nächste woche bin ich in der provence biken


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. Februar 2006)

Das hört sich aber auch net schlecht an, du kommst aber auch überall herum  .
Das Wetter geht mir aber endgültig auf den Sack, 30 Min. Sonne, 30 Min. Regen, so langsam werd ich bekloppt


----------



## bikeburnz (16. Februar 2006)

jau das wetter nervt..zumindest ist es momentan n bissl wärmer...  aber pisst halt ;(


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. Februar 2006)

Evtl. beglückt uns Petrus vielleicht doch mit prima Wetter. Ich will auf der Bahn mal wieder was schaffen und natürlich fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (16. Februar 2006)

also laut wetter haben ma bis mittwoch regen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. Februar 2006)

Wenn mit Bahn nix geht gehen wir Samstag nach MA bei den Barbariens scheppen helfen.


----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2006)

servus ich bin wieder da und jetzt gehts los


----------



## fire-flyer (20. Februar 2006)

hoi gudda 
was machts bein?
freut mich mal wieder was von dir zu hörn


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. Februar 2006)

Ooooohhhhhhhh Kruckie!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2006)

jo jo jo soweit alles fitt nur ohne bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (20. Februar 2006)

des mitm bike ist ja es oberbehindertste überhaupt 
naja ich hoff ma dasde bald en neues bekommst oder sogar deinen geilen alten schlitten


----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2006)

habe schon was gutes in ausgesucht.das wird ein hammer


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. Februar 2006)

Was hasten rausgesucht?


----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2006)

servus roxheim
tja dann last euch mal überraschen
du weist doch sponsore sponsore


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. Februar 2006)

Du Lump du


----------



## Speedbullit (20. Februar 2006)

das bein wieder halbwegs fit? wie schauts auf der bahn aus, kann man fahren oder ist es noch matschig. Burg f ist übrigens gut, war am so da. gruss


----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2006)

hi hi hi grinz ha ha
du weist doch heut zu tage muss mann sehen wo mann bleibt


----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> das bein wieder halbwegs fit? wie schauts auf der bahn aus, kann man fahren oder ist es noch matschig. Burg f ist übrigens gut, war am so da. gruss


servus
nein mein haxen ist nicht fit und wa auch noch nicht auf der bahn binn noch mit krücken unterwegs und das wird sich auch noch biss zum sommer mindestens hinziehen
aber unkraut vergeht nicht


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. Februar 2006)

Ich war am Samstag auf der Bahn, wenn´s endlich mal 3 Tagen net regnen würd könnte man fahren. Im Momment is leider noch zu matschig. Wir wollten SO auch nach Darmstadt haben dann aber Kalmit geshuttelt. War aber auch sehr lustig.


----------



## fire-flyer (20. Februar 2006)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was unser sponsoren-bonsen schönes bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. Februar 2006)

Ich tippe auf Pucky 24"


----------



## mtomac204de (21. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tippe auf Pucky 24"


wie pucky 24 
fett fetter am fettestens 
mal sehen vieleicht ne wilde wildsau


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. Februar 2006)

Wenn dann ne Wildsau DH oder Dropsau oder die neue Teamsau, die anderen gefallen mir nicht:kotz:   

Vielleicht verfuggert de Timo ja sein Switch


----------



## mtomac204de (21. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann ne Wildsau DH oder Dropsau oder die neue Teamsau, die anderen gefallen mir nicht:kotz:
> 
> Vielleicht verfuggert de Timo ja sein Switch


wenn dann drecksau


----------



## mtomac204de (21. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann ne Wildsau DH oder Dropsau oder die neue Teamsau, die anderen gefallen mir nicht:kotz:
> 
> Vielleicht verfuggert de Timo ja sein Switch


hey du fauler hund nix schaffe oder was


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. Februar 2006)

Doch bin eben wieder heim gekommen. De Timo is heute nach Darmstadt gefahren und ich musste daheim bleiben  .


----------



## mtomac204de (21. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Doch bin eben wieder heim gekommen. De Timo is heute nach Darmstadt gefahren und ich musste daheim bleiben  .


ohhh eine runde mitleid


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. Februar 2006)

aja,  muss doch noch viel üben


----------



## mtomac204de (21. Februar 2006)

was geht mann geiles wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. Februar 2006)

heute wieder ef u ce ka Wetter. Am WE solls aber besser werden


----------



## Rih (22. Februar 2006)

Hoffentlich bleibt des Wetter mal beständig  
Imo ist es ja ganz gut,nur leider geh ich des Wochenende über Skifahrn,sonst wäre ich glaube gekommen.  Naja hoffentlich findet sichd anach bald ein Termin um mal auf die andere Rheinseite zu kommen un dzu rocken  
Solange muss ich mich nochgedulden   Aber unser Gap braucht auch fleißige hände nur niemand von mir und kollegen traut sich drüber. 

Schöne gRüße vonner Bergstraße


----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. Februar 2006)

Wo ist das Gap, wie hoch und wie weit?


----------



## mtomac204de (22. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das Gap, wie hoch und wie weit?


servus mann


----------



## mtomac204de (22. Februar 2006)

Dr.Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich bleibt des Wetter mal beständig
> Imo ist es ja ganz gut,nur leider geh ich des Wochenende über Skifahrn,sonst wäre ich glaube gekommen.  Naja hoffentlich findet sichd anach bald ein Termin um mal auf die andere Rheinseite zu kommen un dzu rocken
> Solange muss ich mich nochgedulden   Aber unser Gap braucht auch fleißige hände nur niemand von mir und kollegen traut sich drüber.
> 
> Schöne gRüße vonner Bergstraße


dicker,breiter,länger,fetter und verdammt hoch muss er sein


----------



## Rih (22. Februar 2006)

Keine zu großen Hoffnungen 

Wahrscheinlcih für euch viel zu klein.Naja so Ausgangshöhe 2m natürlich noch wesentlich tiefer wenn man ordentlich zieht und Geschwindigkeit draufhat gehts mit Sicherheit ab.So Länge sagenw ir so zum ersten sicheren aufdotzen 2m,was natürlich alles höher länger weiter werden kann.
Sehn könnt ihr es wenn auf der B3 von Bensheim anch Heppbrum fahrt am Hemsberg hochschaun dürftet ihr von nem Drop der net fertig ist und auch net hoch ist was sehen.Wenn unser Slopetyle Park   fertig ist lad ich euch alle ein,wenn irh überahupt kommen wollt. ^^
Pics folgen auch.Soviel dazu ihr müsst nur bis dorthin ordentlich hochschieben.

Alla ich mach mal für Deutsch nen Exzerpt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (23. Februar 2006)

Wir wollen pics


----------



## Rih (23. Februar 2006)

Bekommt ihr früh genug nur imo hab ich keine Lust hochzuradeln höchstens ich geh später mal kurz hin und knips ein paar Fotos.
Kommen wir nicht ein bissel vom Thema dieses Freds ab?oO


----------



## Speedbullit (23. Februar 2006)

Dr.Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommt ihr früh genug nur imo hab ich keine Lust hochzuradeln höchstens ich geh später mal kurz hin und knips ein paar Fotos.
> Kommen wir nicht ein bissel vom Thema dieses Freds ab?oO



was für ein thema


----------



## Rih (23. Februar 2006)

Öhm Biken in Worms?  

Und wir babbeln über was anderes,obwohl ist eigentlich ja auch egal. 

Hats bei euch auch ein zwei Flocken an Schnee gegeben?


----------



## mtomac204de (23. Februar 2006)

biken in worms wo?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. Februar 2006)

Ich war heute mal wieder in Darmstadt, war mal wieder saugeil   
Is echt der place to be. Die Göttin sieht eigentlich aus wie immer, is eigentlich der 8er nur mit höherem kicker und höherer Landung. Ich muss unbedingt dran gehen die zu springen, muss doch funtzen.
Aja wie gesagt sehr geil dort, muss nur mal bissel geschippt werden. 
Wie wärs am Sonntag mit fahren und bissel schippen?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. Februar 2006)

Ach ja, das Thema des Threads is doch egal ich bin für alles offen. Ich komm mir hier manchmal vor wie ein Alleinunterhalter.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. Februar 2006)

Schon wieder ich.
Ich bestell mir bald das neue Bergamont big air 1 damit ich mal touren fahren kann um meine Kondition für den IXS-Cup zu steigern. Bin Konditionell eine absolut Niete.


----------



## fire-flyer (23. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder ich.
> Ich bestell mir bald das neue Bergamont big air 1 damit ich mal touren fahren kann um meine Kondition für den IXS-Cup zu steigern. Bin Konditionell eine absolut Niete.




deine initiative unterstütze ich mit einem->     <-- 
und ich denk ma darmstadt is nix so für mich
doubles un sowas is noch nix für mich^^da hba ich noch meine probleme muss erstma an kleinen üben


----------



## mtomac204de (23. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder ich.
> Ich bestell mir bald das neue Bergamont big air 1 damit ich mal touren fahren kann um meine Kondition für den IXS-Cup zu steigern. Bin Konditionell eine absolut Niete.


hey alein unterhalter alles ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (23. Februar 2006)

fire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> deine initiative unterstütze ich mit einem->     <--
> und ich denk ma darmstadt is nix so für mich
> doubles un sowas is noch nix für mich^^da hba ich noch meine probleme muss erstma an kleinen üben


üben üben üben


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. Februar 2006)

Darmstadt is schon n´ bissel heavy, der größste is so groß wie der große auf der Bahn, nur knapp doppelt so weit.


----------



## mtomac204de (23. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Darmstadt is schon n´ bissel heavy, der größste is so groß wie der große auf der Bahn, nur knapp doppelt so weit.


ist doch eigentlich kein tema für dich paly 
locker vom hockr


----------



## mtomac204de (23. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Darmstadt is schon n´ bissel heavy, der größste is so groß wie der große auf der Bahn, nur knapp doppelt so weit.


wenn de bei uns mehr stoff geben könntest würdest du auch weiter fliegen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. Februar 2006)

das latzte mal hab ich mir die Rippe gebrochen.

Mit´m Hardtail spring ich bei uns schon fast ins flat.


----------



## mtomac204de (24. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> das latzte mal hab ich mir die Rippe gebrochen.
> 
> Mit´m Hardtail spring ich bei uns schon fast ins flat.


babbelscht net me mit jedem


----------



## Speedbullit (24. Februar 2006)

vielleicht fahren wir am so auch wieder nach darmstadt, allerdings bin ich auch heiß auf boppard, lass uns doch einfach am sa mal über den marc funken, der hat glaube ich deine nr.

bist du den vorm bombenkrater gesprungen?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. Februar 2006)

@speedbullit
wir waren heute wieder da, morgen gehen wir Kalmit schutteln und Sonntag wieder Darmstadt. Morgen soll der Stejin Deferm kommen soviel wie gehört habe. Den vorm Loch bin dieses Jahr  bin ich noch net gesprungen müsste aber einfach sein, kommt mir irgendwie kürzer vor hat aber keinen Table mehr ( hatte er überhaupt einen? ). Wir haben heute etwas die Löcher vom anbremsen zugeschippt, einmal an dem vor der Kurve und vor dem vor´m Krater. Waren noch zwei dort, die haben den gap oder was des is wenn de von der Rinne in den Wald kommst wieder aufgebaut, sieht ganz lustig aus.
Denk das wir Sonntag auch dort sind.


----------



## mtomac204de (25. Februar 2006)

wenn heute schon keiner was schreibt 
dann hallt ich 
und wenn es nur müll ist 
guten tag noch 
gehe jetzt auf party party party


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (25. Februar 2006)

sind am so auch da


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. Februar 2006)

Mal sehen wenn de Timo daheim weg darf morgen sind wir auch da. 
Meine Gabel klackert aber komisch. Bau sie später mal auseinander mal sehen ob ich´s beheben kann. 
Dann hoffentlich bis morgen.


----------



## mtomac204de (26. Februar 2006)

und nun noch eimal auf unserer seite 
wenn ich einen erwische der über den zaun klettert den trete ich in den arsch und glaubt mir das macht mir spass 
also habt noch ein wenig geduld der sommer ist lang und steht vor der tür
mfg:matthias


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Februar 2006)

hi pali hier gibts bilder vom sonntach

http://www.totos-pix.de/


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Februar 2006)

Hi auf baroli.de müssten demnächst auch Bilder drauf sein. Die von totos-pix sind leider noch nicht on oder? hab nichts gefunden.
Sonntag war aber echt klasse, wir sind wahrschenlich nächstes Wochenende wieder dort.
Ach ja der Gap oben is echt easy.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Februar 2006)

Ich hab eben gemerkt das der link baroli.de ne Fahrschule ist, also keine Bilder vom Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (27. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab eben gemerkt das der link baroli.de ne Fahrschule ist, also keine Bilder vom Sonntag.


habe ich auch gerade gemerkt
geh mal ans handy wenn es ring ring macht


----------



## Speedbullit (27. Februar 2006)

guckst du da

http://www.totos-pix.de/dh02/

was ist der baroli link, waren das auch welche von den photomenschen?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Februar 2006)

Ja, den sollte ich wegen den Photos über die emailadresse kontacktieren.


----------



## fire-flyer (27. Februar 2006)

is jetzt morgen eig einer auf de bahn?
weil eig müsste se wieder befahrbar sein oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Februar 2006)

Sind schon schöne Bilder, die können ruhig öfter kommen. Die müssten aber mal weiter weg filmen, das man auch Absprung und landung sieht


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Februar 2006)

Wir waren heute da, und is leider net so der renner im momment.


----------



## fire-flyer (27. Februar 2006)

hm wundert mich irgendwie hat so lang schon nemmer geregnet
ich nerv nochma gibts was neues wegen de schlüssel bzw schloss?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Februar 2006)

ich check das die Woche ab, wir holen ein neues Schloß bei dem alle Schlüssel passen. Ich seh zu das es bis zum Wochenende da is.


----------



## fire-flyer (27. Februar 2006)

das wär super 
wird zeit das de sommer kommt hab wieder voll bocke zu düsen


----------



## mtomac204de (28. Februar 2006)

pimm pirimm pimm pimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (28. Februar 2006)

tomac du hast immer noch die inhaltlichsten Antworten.


----------



## mtomac204de (28. Februar 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> tomac du hast immer noch die inhaltlichsten Antworten.


xtrem odda


----------



## oOPaLzOo (28. Februar 2006)




----------



## Speedbullit (1. März 2006)

hier gibts noch mehr pixs

http://www.angis-mixed-pixels.de/downhill/


----------



## mtomac204de (1. März 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> hier gibts noch mehr pixs
> 
> http://www.angis-mixed-pixels.de/downhill/


gute bilder topp


----------



## firestorm. (1. März 2006)

jup echt coole bilder freu mich auch schon demnächst dort zu fahrn


----------



## oOPaLzOo (1. März 2006)

Nice pics   danke für den link


----------



## mtomac204de (3. März 2006)

bla bla bla 
keiner da


----------



## firestorm. (3. März 2006)

dieses bes****** Wetter.  ich könnt ausrasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rih (3. März 2006)

Ich ebenso,es schneit wie bekloppt.Samma warum kann der da oben net des stoppen.
Ich will wieder Sonne    

Wahhh ich will wieder Biken.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. März 2006)

Gestern und vorgestern war super Wetter und jetzt ? *******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Heute abend geh ich einen saufen, ich halt des scheiß Wetter nimma aus echt.


----------



## Undead Chris (6. März 2006)

jaaa jaa dieses Scheiß Wetter geht mir au tierisch auf den Sack  
Ich will endlich mo widda uff die Bahn fahren gehn....
Wie siehts denn aus habt ihr schon was geplant wegen Winterberg fahren oder so? Würd dann gern mitfahre 

Aller machts mo jut!


----------



## bikeburnz (6. März 2006)

@pali..sauf für mich einen mit..ich könnt auch auf das Wetter kotzen...
@chris.. in winterberg is glaub ich mehr winter als bei uns ..hehehe...die machen eh erst am 1.mai auf, soweit ich weiß..


----------



## fire-flyer (6. März 2006)

naja 1.mai is besser wei gar net 
beim schnee tun die stürze wenigstens net so weh


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. März 2006)

Hey ihr Wormser schreibt mal was, seit ihr alle tot?
Wer lebt den noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (8. März 2006)

jaaaaaaa wer lebt noch wer lebt noch wer lebt noch


----------



## mtomac204de (9. März 2006)

ich lebe auch noch  
die wormser sind nur in ruhe phase bei dem wetter 
ach ja jungs ich hab 20 kilo


----------



## Timebandit (9. März 2006)

Mmmhhhhh, 20 Kilo?? Wie soll man das verstehen?? Haste was abzugeben?? Und vor allem was isses denn??
Greetz


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. März 2006)

Der meint das er seinen Fuß mit 20kg belasten darf. Der hatte nen Unfall und is grad bei der Reha.


----------



## Timebandit (9. März 2006)

Achso,............. Das Spielchen kenn ich. Hatte auch mal das Sprunggelenk zerdeppert. Das mit dem Bruch hab ich damals mitbekommen. Aber jetzt erst bei 20 Kilo???  Das ist doch schon ne ganze Weile her mit dem Bruch ?? Das muss er sich ja ganz schön zerschossen haben. Naja, gute Besserung.
Greetz


----------



## mtomac204de (10. März 2006)

Timebandit schrieb:
			
		

> Achso,............. Das Spielchen kenn ich. Hatte auch mal das Sprunggelenk zerdeppert. Das mit dem Bruch hab ich damals mitbekommen. Aber jetzt erst bei 20 Kilo???  Das ist doch schon ne ganze Weile her mit dem Bruch ?? Das muss er sich ja ganz schön zerschossen haben. Naja, gute Besserung.
> Greetz


danke
alles wird ok 
gut ding hat halt weile


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. März 2006)

Haste jetzt schon ein bike in die nähere Auswahl genommen?


----------



## mtomac204de (11. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Haste jetzt schon ein bike in die nähere Auswahl genommen?


ja!!! ganz nah


----------



## mtomac204de (12. März 2006)

ok ich bin da


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. März 2006)

So is fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (14. März 2006)

und wach??? 
was geht???


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. März 2006)

eL tomaco, der engste Hosenbund im wilden Westen     
ja ich bin wach aber nicht bei Sinnen


----------



## mtomac204de (14. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> eL tomaco, der engste Hosenbund im wilden Westen
> ja ich bin wach aber nicht bei Sinnen


brrrrr jippy ah


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. März 2006)

Mir is laaaaannweiiiiiiilig.


----------



## mtomac204de (14. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Mir is laaaaannweiiiiiiilig.


frag mich mal


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. März 2006)

Mach dir doch auf einer Seite Clickis uns Pedal, dann kannste mit´m bike fahren. Hab ich auch so gemacht als ich nen Gips hatte.


----------



## mtomac204de (14. März 2006)

in der reha bin ich gestern das erste mal bike für 15min gefahren


----------



## Rih (14. März 2006)

Meld mich auch mal wieder.

Wie hoffentlich jeder sehen kann,scheint die Sonne   

Dann gleich  mal meine Frage,weiß jeamdn ob die Bahn jetzt shcon trocken sodass man näschtes Wochenende wieder hüpfen kann .Würde dann mit nen paar Kollegen vorbeikommen.Ist zwar kalt ,aber dagegen kann man ja was anziehen, ich Schönwetterfahrer  

Ale man sieht sich


----------



## mtomac204de (14. März 2006)

Dr.Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> Meld mich auch mal wieder.
> 
> Wie hoffentlich jeder sehen kann,scheint die Sonne
> 
> ...


wenn es so mit der sonne weiter geht bin ich am wochenede auf der bahn
kannst ja am freitag noch mal nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (14. März 2006)

so kalt isses gar net mehr
auser wir haben hier ein paar mämmen die nix aushalten


----------



## felixII (14. März 2006)

@Pali
Gehn ma Heut  doch zur Funbox?
4 Uhr?


----------



## mtomac204de (14. März 2006)

jippy binn heute das erste mal mit einem echten fahrad gefahren 
es sind zwar nur 2-3 min gewesen aber immerhin 
darauf trinke ich einen mocca:kotz: 
ich meine ein bierchen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. März 2006)

hey hab dich angerufen bist aber net dran gegangen. Wollt mir doch dein Rädchen anschauen.


----------



## fire-flyer (14. März 2006)

weis jetzt nicht ob ich den thread missbrauche wenn ja tuts mir leid 
aber wäre es möglich einen magura adapter für größere scheiben für ne grimeca zu benutzen?


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2006)

fire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> weis jetzt nicht ob ich den thread missbrauche wenn ja tuts mir leid
> aber wäre es möglich einen magura adapter für größere scheiben für ne grimeca zu benutzen?


Hi fire
wenn die Scheiben den gleichen "Durchmesser" haben sollte das kein Problem sein!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (15. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> hey hab dich angerufen bist aber net dran gegangen. Wollt mir doch dein Rädchen anschauen.


und ich habe dich 2 mal zurück gerufen und bist nicht drann 
das war um 19.00 uhr


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. März 2006)

Egal komm dann heute Abend vorbei, geh heute Mittag erst mal wieder ins Wäldchen.


----------



## fire-flyer (15. März 2006)

@ guru
also hab im moment ne 160er drauf und ich hol mir einen für 180er (also +20mm)und mach dann ne 180er scheibe drauf würde das funzen?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. März 2006)

Am Samstag könne wir evtl. ENDLICH wieder auf die Bahn, ich schau morgen nochmal nach und geb dann abends hier bescheid.


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2006)

fire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> @ guru
> also hab im moment ne 160er drauf und ich hol mir einen für 180er (also +20mm)und mach dann ne 180er scheibe drauf würde das funzen?



Hi Feuer-flieger
hab grad mal bei der Magura HP nachgeschaut. Die bieten
nur einen für hinten an (Adapter 16)!
Früher gabs mal einen da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
Ich schau morgen mal genauer nach und sag/schreib dir dann bescheid!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## fire-flyer (16. März 2006)

hat sich erledigt guru aber danke 
hab mir jetzt nen grimeca abklatsch von a2z geholt selbe bauweise.
nur jetzt is meine leitung zu kurz 
naja muss ich halt noch 160er fahrn


----------



## Rih (17. März 2006)

Jo meld mich mal zu Wort.Also wennd er Pla heut noch antwortet  

Wäre dann auf die Antwort gespannt.Also wenn ihr dann einen mit nem roten Dual Faces aufm Gelände rumfetzen seht,dann bin ich es  
Wenn er net der größte ist bin ich es ebenfalls  

Wenn dann bin ich mit nem Kollegen da,Psychogrinser.

Schau dann heut nacht nochmal rein und dann sieht man ja weiter.

mfg de Marc


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. März 2006)

Jaue, ich bin vorraussichtlich ab 2 da morgen. Auf keinen Fall über den Zaun klettern wenn keiner da sein sollte. Das gibt nen Haufen Stunk.


----------



## THBiker (17. März 2006)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch noch´ne Anfänger Line??

Dann könnt ich da nach meiner OP mal wieder´n büsschen üben    

WO liegt nämlcih ja jetzt auf´m Heimweg von´ner Arbeit


----------



## felixII (17. März 2006)

Ich komm moje auch mal kurz vorbei irgendwann... 

@THbiker
Da is jetzt ne ganz witzige Dirtline mit 6(?) mini Dirt`s, dann nooch die Mittlere mit Doubles und die Grosse mit Tables, und dann noch denn Dirt vorm Container. Wird schon was Dabei sein für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rih (18. März 2006)

Also ich komm mit ein paar Kollegen.Dat wird ein Spaß,einer hat erst gestern sein Rad bekommen und einer hat noch nicht wirklich so das Gefühl für sein Bike  

Wird kommen so um viertel vor 2 mim Zug an.Ich hoffe doch der Bahnhof Worms Brücke ist näher denn da steigen wir aus.


----------



## fire-flyer (18. März 2006)

hier mal en paar fotos von heute 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=11219


----------



## Rih (18. März 2006)

Dat war geil heute,auch wenn ich nie über den großen Table gekommen bin ,sondern nur mim Vorderrad  

Aber ich muss sagen,ihr habt da echt was geiles gebaut und ich komme mit Sicherheit wieder.


----------



## paule_p2 (19. März 2006)

jo wir hoggemer werden euch auf jeden auch wieder besuchen kommen, echt geil bei euch


----------



## mtomac204de (19. März 2006)

jo ich muss sagen für den ersten tag im neuen jahr
ist gut was los gewesen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. März 2006)

Ja war sehr lustig gestern und der Wind war dann später auch weg. Wenn ihr Böcke habt, kommt gerne wieder jeder ist willkommen.

@THbiker
im Endeffeckt kann man alles fahren, die Drops sind so gemacht das man sich nur runterfallen lassen kann also entschärft sind. Bis auf den einen Teil Northshore ist alles eigentlich locker machbar.


----------



## mtomac204de (19. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja war sehr lustig gestern und der Wind war dann später auch weg. Wenn ihr Böcke habt, kommt gerne wieder jeder ist willkommen.
> 
> @THbiker
> im Endeffeckt kann man alles fahren, die Drops sind so gemacht das man sich nur runterfallen lassen kann also entschärft sind. Bis auf den einen Teil Northshore ist alles eigentlich locker machbar.


 hey master of faster
was geht heute


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. März 2006)

Bahn, hab de Timo net erreicht. Der bleibt bestimmt heute daheim denk ich. Sind so ab ca. 13 Uhr da.


----------



## mtomac204de (19. März 2006)

Dr.Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> Dat war geil heute,auch wenn ich nie über den großen Table gekommen bin ,sondern nur mim Vorderrad
> 
> Aber ich muss sagen,ihr habt da echt was geiles gebaut und ich komme mit Sicherheit wieder.


der grosse ist auf der anderen seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (19. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Bahn, hab de Timo net erreicht. Der bleibt bestimmt heute daheim denk ich. Sind so ab ca. 13 Uhr da.


werde so um 14.00 uhr da sein


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. März 2006)

Alles klärlie. Kommste alleine hin oder sollen wir´s so wie Gestern machen ?


----------



## mtomac204de (19. März 2006)

ist ja auch wieder top gewesen heute auf der bahn 
und das geilste ist ja das ich heute schon den zweiten tag mit dem bike
gefahren bin 
ok ok bin nur locker zur bahn gefahren und einer mußte immer meine
krücken nehmen aber immerhin 
es wird immer besser und in 4-5-6 wochen bin ich auch wieder fahrbereit 
und gestern     :kotz: ist auch alles dabei gewesen


----------



## felixII (19. März 2006)

Ja war cool heut.
aet Palzoo
Ab Mittwoch kann ich wieder, morgen leider net.
Wo wollen ma die Funbox dan hinbaue?


----------



## mtomac204de (19. März 2006)

felixII schrieb:
			
		

> Ja war cool heut.
> aet Palzoo
> Ab Mittwoch kann ich wieder, morgen leider net.
> Wo wollen ma die Funbox dan hinbaue?


ich muss die woche erst mal sehen wie ich den ganzen schaumstoff
von der BASF zu uns bekomme
der LKW ist normal zugesagt für die woche
und die seitenwände müssen auch noch geholt werden die sind nicht gerade klein (2 auf 3 meter) und 8 stück 
da müssen wir uns alle mal zusammen hocken und babbele wo sie gebaut wird
habe noch nicht wirkich einen plan


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. März 2006)

Ich hab morgen auch keine Zeit, mal sehen wie wir das mit der Funbox machen.

@tomac
Hauptsache du bist wieder dabei. Wir müssen aber unbedingt die Sprünge wieder shapen und aufräumen, der Winter hat schon seine Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. März 2006)

Schau mer mal mit der Foampit.


----------



## mtomac204de (19. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mer mal mit der Foampit.


ja das ist normal der winter ist schon ein richtiger killer was die sprünge an geht 
aber 2-3 tage arbeit und alles ist wie mit perwoll gewaschen


----------



## Rih (20. März 2006)

Lese ich des grad richtig?Foampit?  

Dat wär j amal sowas von geil.  

Dann komm ich noch öfters gerne dahin. 

Nur imo bin ich ein wenig krank  So super geiles Wetter und ich darf hier drin hocken.Hoffentlich bleibt es morgen noch so.


----------



## Speedbullit (20. März 2006)

komme am sa vielleicht auch vorbei. gruß s


----------



## mtomac204de (21. März 2006)

tja das war es mit dem schönen wetter 
schei... dreck 
ach ja ab heute nachmittag passen die alten schlüssel wieder


----------



## mtomac204de (21. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> tja das war es mit dem schönen wetter
> schei... dreck
> ach ja ab heute nachmittag passen die alten schlüssel wieder


ach ja habe was vergessen
wenn das schloss noch einmal verschwinden sollte kommt ein zahlen
schloss drann und nur oOPaLzOo und ich wissen die nummer
das heist mann kann nur auf die bahn wenn er oder ich da ist
ich hoffe ihr alle (spreche keinen persönlich an) meine alle passt auf das zeug auf es kostet ******** kohle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MFG:ICH


----------



## fire-flyer (21. März 2006)

ach wir holen uns son erkennungschlöoss mit gesichts oder spracherkennung


----------



## firestorm. (21. März 2006)

wenn de en bischen was sparst dann kannste ja sowas kaufen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. März 2006)

Hey Leuts, das Schloss war wieder unnötig teuer, dafür hätten wir einen Transporter für ein Winterbergwochenende mieten können. Deshalb find ich das net so witzig, ehrlich gesagt geht´s mir derbe auf den Sack. Solche Ausgaben sind total unnötig und nur weil ein Schwachkopp meint er müsse das Schloß mitnehmen. Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein. Naja egal jetzt am Wochenende oder evtl. schon am Freitag werd ich auf der Bahn die Sprünge wieder shapen, is schon viel kaput gegangen.


----------



## mtomac204de (22. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leuts, das Schloss war wieder unnötig teuer, dafür hätten wir einen Transporter für ein Winterbergwochenende mieten können. Deshalb find ich das net so witzig, ehrlich gesagt geht´s mir derbe auf den Sack. Solche Ausgaben sind total unnötig und nur weil ein Schwachkopp meint er müsse das Schloß mitnehmen. Da fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein. Naja egal jetzt am Wochenende oder evtl. schon am Freitag werd ich auf der Bahn die Sprünge wieder shapen, is schon viel kaput gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (22. März 2006)

ich finds ja auch net lustig geht ja ganz schön ins geld und auf die dauer wäre das ziemlich verheerend.
in de heutigen zeit kannste sowieso nix rumliegen/stehen lassen des is eh gleich weg.


----------



## Speedbullit (22. März 2006)

pali, am sonntach darmstadt? der sprung aus dem bombenkrater raus ist neu geshaped und fährt sich willenlos.
gruß s


----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. März 2006)

Des waren wir, bzw. die landung haben wir gemacht. Sonntag weiss ich noch nicht da de Timo wahrscheinlich keine Zeit hat. Wir waren heute da und haben den Victor getroffen.


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

guten morgen deutschland,worms und die ganze planet 
heute ist freitag leute was geht 
wenn gut glück ist haben wir heute noch mal gutes wetter 
also was geht


----------



## Hecklerin23 (24. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen deutschland,worms und die ganze planet
> heute ist freitag leute was geht
> wenn gut glück ist haben wir heute noch mal gutes wetter
> also was geht




Hossa, was geht denn mit Dir. Morgens um diese Uhrzeit schläft halb Deutschland noch  
Yeah Yeah Yeah, es ist Wochenende. Und bei mir sogar noch ein langes  
Radeln ist angesagt, aber wo und wann  
Außer Sonntag da ist's sicher das es ab an die Buuuuuuuaaaaaaarg geht.
Wünsche auch ein fröhliches Wochenende mit Sonne und Plusgraden.


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hossa, was geht denn mit Dir. Morgens um diese Uhrzeit schläft halb Deutschland noch
> Yeah Yeah Yeah, es ist Wochenende. Und bei mir sogar noch ein langes
> Radeln ist angesagt, aber wo und wann
> Außer Sonntag da ist's sicher das es ab an die Buuuuuuuaaaaaaarg geht.
> Wünsche auch ein fröhliches Wochenende mit Sonne und Plusgraden.


du ich binn immer so früh wach
ja mit selber fahren dauert bei mir noch ein weilchen
aber wenn die wormser fahren würde ich sogar mit an die burg gehen
mache dan hallt den cammera mann 
können ja noch mal schwetzen hecky
wünsch dir was vieleicht sehen wir uns ja am sonntag
grüss: matthias


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hossa, was geht denn mit Dir. Morgens um diese Uhrzeit schläft halb Deutschland noch
> Yeah Yeah Yeah, es ist Wochenende. Und bei mir sogar noch ein langes
> Radeln ist angesagt, aber wo und wann
> Außer Sonntag da ist's sicher das es ab an die Buuuuuuuaaaaaaarg geht.
> Wünsche auch ein fröhliches Wochenende mit Sonne und Plusgraden.


ach ja kommt doch einfach morgen mal nach worms auf die bahn


----------



## Hecklerin23 (24. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja kommt doch einfach morgen mal nach worms auf die bahn




Jo, eigentlich keine schlechte Idee. 
Könnte ich mal mein kleines neues Radel testen.
Mal sehen, evtl. schaue ich mal vorbei.
Ansonsten Sonntag Burg


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, eigentlich keine schlechte Idee.
> Könnte ich mal mein kleines neues Radel testen.
> Mal sehen, evtl. schaue ich mal vorbei.
> Ansonsten Sonntag Burg


hatte ich mich verlesen oder hast du jetzt ein bmx?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (24. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> hatte ich mich verlesen oder hast du jetzt ein bmx?



Jepp, ein BMX Race Cruiser, allerdings 24 Zoll Laufräder und eine
Marzocchi Light mit 6cm Federweg drin. Ging nicht ohne, meine Schulter fand Starrgabel total daneben, also haben wir die Marzocchi eingebaut. Fährt sich eigentlich ganz gut, aber ich weiß nicht ob man das noch als BMX bezeichnen kann. Am liebsten wäre ich zu Euch mit dem Heckler gekommen, aber das ist gerade mal wieder beim Onkel Doc.


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, ein BMX Race Cruiser, allerdings 24 Zoll Laufräder und eine
> Marzocchi Light mit 6cm Federweg drin. Ging nicht ohne, meine Schulter fand Starrgabel total daneben, also haben wir die Marzocchi eingebaut. Fährt sich eigentlich ganz gut, aber ich weiß nicht ob man das noch als BMX bezeichnen kann. Am liebsten wäre ich zu Euch mit dem Heckler gekommen, aber das ist gerade mal wieder beim Onkel Doc.


rase cruiser cool 
ist was ganz anderes wie bist du denn darauf gekommen 
ich bin früher auch sehr lange bmx gefahren 
aber wie du schon sagst die knochen machen das nicht mehr mit
da bleibt für mich nur noch das fully übrig
was allerdings für einen alten mann wie mich eine gute wahl ist(grinz)
muss ja mein neues auch erst einmal einfahren 
was die kolegen für mich auch schon machen wollten 
doch das werde ich lieber selber in die hand nehmen
ich denke wir werden uns an dem wochenende bistmmt irgentwo über den 
weg laufen 
ob das jetzt in worms ist oder auf der burg steht noch offen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (24. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> rase cruiser cool
> ist was ganz anderes wie bist du denn darauf gekommen
> ich bin früher auch sehr lange bmx gefahren
> aber wie du schon sagst die knochen machen das nicht mehr mit
> ...



Ein neues Radel fährt man selber ein  
Hatte früher als Kind ein BMX und bin damit rumgecruised. Hat mir immer Spaß gemacht. Mein Freund hatte mir das SE vorgeschlagen um damit ein bisserl zu üben. Fand die Idee gut und nun habe ich das Teilchen hier stehen *gg*
Bin zwar keine Rampensau, aber ein bisserl Skatehalle und rumdoppsen im Dreck macht schon Spaß damit.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. März 2006)

Hi Leutz,
ich seh grad das des Wetter laut Wetterbericht garnet sooo toll werden soll am Wochenende  .
Ich hoffe das man dennoch fahren kann. Burg kann man aber auch bei leichtem Regen fahren oder?
Achja, kommt ruhig mal wieder bei uns in Worms vorbei, um so mehr desto lustiger


----------



## Hecklerin23 (24. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leutz,
> ich seh grad das des Wetter laut Wetterbericht garnet sooo toll werden soll am Wochenende  .
> Ich hoffe das man dennoch fahren kann. Burg kann man aber auch bei leichtem Regen fahren oder?
> Achja, kommt ruhig mal wieder bei uns in Worms vorbei, um so mehr desto lustiger




Die Burg kann man immer fahren  
Gerade bei Regen macht das richtig Spaß - außerdem hat die Strecke bald wöchentlich einen anderen Charakter. Also, auf auf zum fröhlichen Burgtreiben


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. März 2006)

Ich schau das ich am SO da bin, wird bestimmt wieder viel los sein. Unter der Woche sind ja schon einige da, is ja auch ein schönes Fleckchen Erde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

am sonntag 17 grad warm


----------



## Rih (24. März 2006)

Das Wetter ist ja mal richtig beschissen.Hier in Benstown regnets richtig,ich denke mal das es in Worm soder an der Burg net anders seien wird.
Wir wärn so gern am Wochenende anch Wormsch gekommen,nur ich dnek bei Regen macht des alles kein Sinn.Weil 2,70 für einaml hin und nochmal zurück  für matsche fahrn find ich net so gut.

Franky würde für uns auch net so Sinn machen,denn hüppen tun ma da fast nüx.Da Streeten ma hier n ochmal nen bisschen.Ich will endlich den scheiß Abubaca hinbekommen oder Fufanu.

Ale man sieht sich


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

hecky hat recht die burg kann mann immer fahrn


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. März 2006)

Ja 17 Grad abe Regen.


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja 17 Grad abe Regen.


wenn ihr am sonntag auf die burg fahrt geh ich mit
hallte die cam....hi hi


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. März 2006)

Wenn´s nach mir ging wär ich jeden Tag dort. Mal sehen ob de Timo Zeit hat.


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

jo
was geht denn bei dir heut mann?


----------



## strandi (24. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> hecky hat recht die burg kann mann immer fahrn


frau nicht


----------



## Speedbullit (24. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> rase cruiser cool
> ist was ganz anderes wie bist du denn darauf gekommen
> ich bin früher auch sehr lange bmx gefahren
> aber wie du schon sagst die knochen machen das nicht mehr mit
> ...



rad fremdeinfahren lassen, das ist ja als ob deine freundin auch erts mal von deinen jungs "eingefahren" wird


----------



## strandi (24. März 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> rad fremdeinfahren lassen, das ist ja als ob deine freundin auch erts mal von deinen jungs "eingefahren" wird


   
daher auch der ausdruck "da hat sie ordentlich einen eingefahren bekommen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> rad fremdeinfahren lassen, das ist ja als ob deine freundin auch erts mal von deinen jungs "eingefahren" wird


richtig!!!!!
das macht mann selber
was allerdings was anderes ist wenn es gebraucht ist(he he)
servus:speedbullit


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. März 2006)

Mal sehen, wenn der Regen aufhört vllt. auf die Bahn.


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, wenn der Regen aufhört vllt. auf die Bahn.


heut kannste des vergessen


----------



## Hecklerin23 (24. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja 17 Grad abe Regen.




Mann oder Maus?


----------



## strandi (24. März 2006)

hab ich eigentlich schon erzählt das in kopenhagen strahlend blauer himmel ist


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann oder Maus? [/QUOT
> (grinz)


----------



## Hecklerin23 (24. März 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> rad fremdeinfahren lassen, das ist ja als ob deine freundin auch erts mal von deinen jungs "eingefahren" wird




Sasch  
Der war krass *rofl* *beimlesenKaffeeindieTassezurückprust*


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. März 2006)

Je nach dem, am liebsten aber was zwischen drin. 
@tomac
fahren geht schon noch heute, soll nur 0-2l/qm regnen und das hat´s ja auch. Der Boden auf der Bahn saugt auch viel Wasser, also bin ich um spätestens 3 da. Muss doch den 360er üben und dem Pommes was zum Geburtstag kaufen.


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Je nach dem, am liebsten aber was zwischen drin.
> @tomac
> fahren geht schon noch heute, soll nur 0-2l/qm regnen und das hat´s ja auch. Der Boden auf der Bahn saugt auch viel Wasser, also bin ich um spätestens 3 da. Muss doch den 360er üben und dem Pommes was zum Geburtstag kaufen.


hat pommes heute geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. März 2006)

Der hatte am Montag glaub ich. Der macht doch morgen Party.


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

hätter besser heut gemacht


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. März 2006)

Mir egal, Hauptsache ich hab Spass.


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Mir egal, Hauptsache ich hab Spass.


auch wahr


----------



## Hecklerin23 (24. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> Hecklerin23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtomac204de (24. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> mtomac204de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (25. März 2006)

keiner da???


----------



## Rih (25. März 2006)

Doch wenn ich gestattet bin 

Ja bIken ist heut wohl net das schönste,aber mein Frühstück gleich wird deswegen umso schöner.Deshalb verabschiede ich mich fürs erste.

mfg de Marc


----------



## mtomac204de (25. März 2006)

servus:m

wenn die sonne durch kommt und fett drückt kann es heute noch was werden

MFG.matthias


----------



## mtomac204de (25. März 2006)

an der burg wird heute auch nix los sein ???


----------



## Rih (25. März 2006)

Also laut Wetterbericht wird die Sonne nicht wirklich scheinen,da es bedekcts ein soll und immer wieder Schauer geben soll.Am Franky siehts danach auch so aus.

Un düber Benstown muss man erst gar net reden,da  pissts die ganze Zeit 

Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer,so wie er früher einmal war ?  

Jetzt heißts Duschen undd ann shcuan ma mal was noch passiert.

de Marc


----------



## mtomac204de (25. März 2006)




----------



## Rih (25. März 2006)

Wenn dir langweilig ist,hau dich unter die Dusche oder in die Badewanne.Ich kann es echt nur empfhelen.Jetzt kommt nu wieder die scheiß zutodelnageweile auf und deshalb geh ich jetzt zocken.

Ich will raus auf meine Bike und es soll die Sonne scheinen oder net regnen.

Ich mach ab Montag jetzt nen Praktikum beim Radl-Laden da überhäuf eich euch nur so mit Wissen über Oma Räder


----------



## mtomac204de (25. März 2006)

ich gehe jetzt ins studio
schei... aufs wetter
heute abend ist     angesagt
und morgen gugge ma mola


----------



## firestorm. (25. März 2006)

also mit bahn kann mans heut absolut vergessen, ici hwar gestern da un es war alles matschig, jetzt wos über nacht nochma geregnet hat kann man da gar nichts mehr anfangen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. März 2006)

meinste echt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (25. März 2006)

wir sehen uns an der burg


----------



## firestorm. (25. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> meinste echt?


jaja des kannste vergessen


----------



## I path (25. März 2006)

hey is nch jemand on oder sin schon alle beim gommes??????
naja bis later


----------



## mtomac204de (25. März 2006)

I path schrieb:
			
		

> hey is nch jemand on oder sin schon alle beim gommes??????
> naja bis later


hey wir kommen gerade von der burg mann 
und jetzt gehts zum ein wenig und biss zum


----------



## mtomac204de (25. März 2006)

siehst du hecky wir haben uns doch heute schon gesehen
und dein neues sieht echt geil aus


----------



## ACID MAN (25. März 2006)

Servus Leuz Un Was Macht Das Wetter Morgen Wollte Jah Heute Auch Zur Burg Hatte Aber Pk 
Wie Sieht Es Morgen Aus 
Grüss Bastian


----------



## Rih (25. März 2006)

War heut mit den Kollegen ein bissl streeten,da das Wetter nochmal richtig geil wurde.Meine Wünsche wurden erhört.  

Ach Basti hab dich grad mal geaddet,hoffentlich weißt noch wer ich bin.

Wie das Wetter morgen wird ka ,hab auch keine Lust jetzt groß nachzuschaun.Aber imo pissts grad wieder ein bissl hier in Benstown.Wenn das Wetter nochmal so werden sollte könnte es passieren das wir uns anner Burg sehen,allerdignsw eiß ich e snet 100prozentig.

Meine leere Flasche Rothaus schaut mich so traurig an,will noch eine,hab nur keine.

de Marc


----------



## oOPaLzOo (26. März 2006)

Moin, ich denk das wir die Bahn heute auch vergessen können.


----------



## proclimber (26. März 2006)

dann geh doch an die burg...ich werd hinfahren. müsst jetzt schon extrem anfangen zu schiffen, dass ich net geh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerin23 (26. März 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> siehst du hecky wir haben uns doch heute schon gesehen
> und dein neues sieht echt geil aus




Merci, fährt sich auch genauso geil  
Upps, habe gerade bemerkt, das heute Zeitumstellung ist. Mist, schon so spät. Ok, Kaffe austrinken und ab an die Buuuuaaaaarg. Man sieht sich, bis später


----------



## mtomac204de (26. März 2006)

Hecklerin23 schrieb:
			
		

> Merci, fährt sich auch genauso geil
> Upps, habe gerade bemerkt, das heute Zeitumstellung ist. Mist, schon so spät. Ok, Kaffe austrinken und ab an die Buuuuaaaaarg. Man sieht sich, bis später


du ich bin biss heute morgen um 9.00 uhr auf geburtstag gewesen
die burg bekomme ich heute nicht gebacken:kotz:
aber ich denke wir werden uns in der kommenden zeit öfter sehen 
gruss:matthias


----------



## oOPaLzOo (26. März 2006)

Bis um 9 beim Pommes?. War de Kevin auch noch so lange da?


----------



## ACID MAN (26. März 2006)

Sorry Wollte Heute Auch Zur Burg Habe Aber Mit Nem Kumpen Unser Lokals Gerockt 
Ach Dr Freeride Die Landung Bei Dem Drop In Zwingenberg An Der Rinne Is Voll übel Der Rest Lustig Zusammen Gezimmert Macht Laune


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. März 2006)

Vielleicht klappts ja dieses Wochenende. Ich ruf dich mal an wenn wir fahren.
Ach ja evtl. auch Wildbad am Wochenende.


----------



## ACID MAN (28. März 2006)

Ja Super Bike Park Bin Ich Immer Vür Na Dann Hoffe Ich Das Wetter Spielt Mit
Gruss An Diekettenfetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixII (28. März 2006)

Am Freitag können wir ja endlich mal mit der Funbox (net schnitz`lbox) anfangen, auch wenn wir sie nur mit Paletten (wie in der Freedom) bauen!
Da is noch zuviel Freier Platz auf der Bahn.


----------



## mtomac204de (29. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht klappts ja dieses Wochenende. Ich ruf dich mal an wenn wir fahren.
> Ach ja evtl. auch Wildbad am Wochenende.


servus


----------



## mtomac204de (30. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht klappts ja dieses Wochenende. Ich ruf dich mal an wenn wir fahren.
> Ach ja evtl. auch Wildbad am Wochenende.


bist du ertrunken oder geht dein rechner nicht


----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. März 2006)

Ich leb noch, bin nur die ganze Zeit streeten.
Warum verkaufst du denn dein neues Rad?


----------



## mtomac204de (30. März 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich leb noch, bin nur die ganze Zeit streeten.
> Warum verkaufst du denn dein neues Rad?


muss wieder unters messer.******** verdammte
habe es am dienstag gesagt bekommen 
also weg damit


----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. März 2006)

is ja kot. behalts doch.


----------



## Rih (31. März 2006)

Tach auch 

Wie siehts denn mit morgen aus,ist da jemand da,also auf der Bahn?


----------



## mtomac204de (31. März 2006)

Dr.Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit morgen aus,ist da jemand da,also auf der Bahn?


wenn es so weiter regnet brauchts du nicht kommen 
dann geht mehr kaputt als es spass macht


----------



## ACID MAN (1. April 2006)

SO EIN SCHEISS WETTER WILL HEUTE UNBEDINGT BIKEN HOFFE ES BESSERT SICH NOCH 
JYGGA JYGGA


----------



## felixII (1. April 2006)

Also heut is ja wieder geiles wetter, gehn ma auf die Bahn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (1. April 2006)

joah heut siehts ganz gut aus mitm wetter wenn ma glück habn


----------



## Rih (1. April 2006)

Waahhhhhh

Hier ist so kack Wedda   

Vielleicht kann ja heut abend mal jemand sagen wie der Zustand der Bahn ist.

mfg


----------



## oOPaLzOo (2. April 2006)

Heute scheint es nicht besser zu werden.


----------



## mtomac204de (3. April 2006)

guten morgen deutschland


----------



## firestorm. (3. April 2006)

so ich werd morgen mal so um halb 4 mim david auf die bahn fahren ich denk das man dort wieder fahren kann


----------



## fire-flyer (3. April 2006)

ja guten morgen deutschland is gut
warn heut in verdun kann man assi geil riden bestimmt wegen den ganzen kratern un so ein paradise


----------



## mtomac204de (4. April 2006)

fire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> ja guten morgen deutschland is gut
> warn heut in verdun kann man assi geil riden bestimmt wegen den ganzen kratern un so ein paradise


   frankreich???


----------



## felixII (4. April 2006)

Vielleicht komm ich heut auch.
@Palzo
Der Tüp mit`m Hoffman Bmx un ich war`n gestern wieder im Wäldchen.
Der hats ja auch voll drauf, Cancan Tailtap und Nofoot Tailtap in der Steilen! Ich kann jetzt auch Air`S


----------



## mtomac204de (4. April 2006)

felixII schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht komm ich heut auch.
> @Palzo
> Der Tüp mit`m Hoffman Bmx un ich war`n gestern wieder im Wäldchen.
> Der hats ja auch voll drauf, Cancan Tailtap und Nofoot Tailtap in der Steilen! Ich kann jetzt auch Air`S


habe dich gestern gesehen ihr seit nur zu zweit gewesen
ob heute was auf der bahn geht???
wann willst du kommen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firestorm. (4. April 2006)

@felix
echt cool kannset mir ja dann ma zeigen wenn wir wieder da sin. de david kommt so gegen 3 bei mir vorbei vllt kann ich dich anrufen dann fahren wir zusammen hin


----------



## felixII (4. April 2006)

firestorm. schrieb:
			
		

> @felix
> echt cool kannset mir ja dann ma zeigen wenn wir wieder da sin. de david kommt so gegen 3 bei mir vorbei vllt kann ich dich anrufen dann fahren wir zusammen hin



Ich komm so um 4 oder so, ich muss noch kurz weg.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. April 2006)

Jaue, hatte heute keine Zeit. Morgen klappts aber wieder, Felix meld dich morgen wenn de zeit hast,


----------



## bikeburnz (4. April 2006)

Hi junx..wie siehts denn auf eurer bahn momentan aus.. wollte vielleicht nach Ostern mal vorbeischauen....


----------



## oOPaLzOo (5. April 2006)

Im Moment is se befahrbar denke ich. Am besten meld dich mal einen oder zwei Tage bevor du kommen willst, dann kann ich dir genaueres sagen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. April 2006)

Jaue Leutz, Heute Bahn?
Ich werd aber erst so ab 5 da sein, hab vorher leider keine Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rih (7. April 2006)

Moie 

Joa ,also im Radio haben se gesgat es könnte sein das es morgen regnet,allerdings erst gegen Abend.

Und deshalb wollte ich noch fragen ob jemand auf der Bahn ist überhaupt.Ich muss leider noch bis 13.00 Uhr arbeiten ,blödes Praktikum,naja Sachen zum Einkaufspreis sind auch ok  

mfg Marc


----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. April 2006)

Laut Wetter.de soll morgen Bombenwetter werden. Kein und Sonne, nur leicht bewölkt.


----------



## naiko (8. April 2006)

Wird morgen jemand dort sein ?? also Sonntag ??


----------



## mtomac204de (8. April 2006)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wird morgen jemand dort sein ?? also Sonntag ??


sonntag mittag mit sicherheit


----------



## Rih (8. April 2006)

Also wir kommen mit ner größeren Gruppe (5-6 Leute) so um 2 rum. dann spiel ich Führer und geleite sie zur Strecke  
Ich hoffe doch mal das man nix dagegen hat.

Wolltet ihr nicht eigentlich so für Gäste so nen kleinen Eintrittspreis machen? Weil wüsste dies shcon gerne.

Dann hoffen wir mal das das wetter richtig geil wir dund wir nen super Spaß auf dre Bahn haben.

mfg Marc


----------



## mtomac204de (9. April 2006)

Dr.Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir kommen mit ner größeren Gruppe (5-6 Leute) so um 2 rum. dann spiel ich Führer und geleite sie zur Strecke
> Ich hoffe doch mal das man nix dagegen hat.
> 
> Wolltet ihr nicht eigentlich so für Gäste so nen kleinen Eintrittspreis machen? Weil wüsste dies shcon gerne.
> ...


wenn du oder ihr einen obulus in die getränke kasse schmeisst dan ist das in ordnung


----------



## Rih (9. April 2006)

Joa das dürfte kein Problem sein.

Mein ganzer Oberschnekel ist hart, da ich gestern beim Droppen mich richtig hingepflanzt habe.Trotzdem fahr ich heute.Es tut zwar so bei jedem Schritt weh , aber des geht auch weg,hoff ich doch.

Will eiegntlich den Nortshore DRop heute hüppen,mal schaun was draus wird.

Aso Guten Morgen alleseits


----------



## mtomac204de (9. April 2006)

Dr.Freerider schrieb:
			
		

> Joa das dürfte kein Problem sein.
> 
> Mein ganzer Oberschnekel ist hart, da ich gestern beim Droppen mich richtig hingepflanzt habe.Trotzdem fahr ich heute.Es tut zwar so bei jedem Schritt weh , aber des geht auch weg,hoff ich doch.
> 
> ...


nett piense  
ich kann schon seit einem halben jahr nicht laufen


----------



## mtomac204de (9. April 2006)

ich mach um kurz vor 14.00 uhr auf


----------



## Rih (9. April 2006)

Ikke piens ja auch net und das u seit nem halben net richtig laufen kannst ist natürlich wesentlich schlimmer.

Wir werden so gegen 2 an der Bahn sein.Ich hoffe bis dahin ist jemand dort.Wenn net warten wir ein bissl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. April 2006)

War lustig heute, könnt gerne öfter kommen.


----------



## mtomac204de (12. April 2006)

schon 3 tage


----------



## fire-flyer (12. April 2006)

das wetter ist *piep* un *piep* und *piep*


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. April 2006)

Was geht am Wochenende auf der Bahn wenn´s Wetter gut is und die Bahn befahrbar is?.
Ich langweil mich zu tode.


----------



## Undead Chris (12. April 2006)

Ich werd am Wochenende auch vorbei komme wenns wetter gut is un ich einigermaßen fit bin! Hock seit Samstag krank daheim rum und langweil mich zu Tode 

Da drück ich mal die daumen für uns 

GrEeTz Chris


----------



## felixII (13. April 2006)

Undead Chris schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd am Wochenende auch vorbei komme wenns wetter gut is un ich einigermaßen fit bin! Hock seit Samstag krank daheim rum und langweil mich zu Tode
> 
> Da drück ich mal die daumen für uns
> 
> GrEeTz Chris




Es selbe gilt für mich!


----------



## mtomac204de (14. April 2006)

geiles wetter


----------



## Undead Chris (15. April 2006)

Moin Moin.

Wie sieht's aus? Kommt heut jemand uff die Bahn? Ich würd vorbei komme wenns nich regnen sollte.

GrEeTz Chris


----------



## mtomac204de (16. April 2006)

frohe ostern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. April 2006)

Auch von mir frohe Ostern.
Mir is laaaangweilig.


----------



## Rih (17. April 2006)

Auch von mir Frohe Ostern.

Boah ich sitz hier imo in Berlin  und gammel in der Pension vorm Rechner.Also ich schau heut mal bei Wheels of Steel vorbei und des andere Zeugs hier. Viel Spaß beim Radeln euch da unten


----------



## Fox 100 (18. April 2006)

Hallo  darf jeder da fahren??? wo liegt des genau?????? 

greetz


----------



## fire-flyer (18. April 2006)

ist in worms
b9 gegenüber vom mc drive.
wenn jemand da ist geht das schon halt vorher bescheidsagen bzw fragen gegen neue gesichter und gäste haben wir nie was


----------



## bikeburnz (18. April 2006)

ist morgen jmnd. auf der Bahn..? hab urlaub und wollte evtl. mal vorbeischauen..


----------



## fire-flyer (18. April 2006)

also wenns wetter so bleibt denk ich schon das jemand dort sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (19. April 2006)

wenn das wetter mitspielt dan ist offen
sag mal einer leben die leute in bobenheim noch??? (oOPaLzOo)


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. April 2006)

Jo der lebt noch, war gestern auf der Bahn und bin die letzten Tage immer gefahren. Hab mir aber gestern ordentlich den Fuß umgeknackst und weis deshalb net ob ich heute komme.


----------



## bikeburnz (19. April 2006)

war heut in Bad Wildbad ...daher wollt ich morgen mal nach Worms kommen...
ab wann ist denn jemand da..?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. April 2006)

Ich denk das ich heute so ab 15 Uhr da sein werd. Kann ich aber noch net 100pro sagen.


----------



## bikeburnz (20. April 2006)

naja müsst halt schon wissen ob jmnd da ist, weil umsonst aus SB anreisen hab ich kein bock..


----------



## Undead Chris (20. April 2006)

Ich hab auch vor heut mittag vorbei zu komme, zusamme mit fire-flyer. Wann kann ich noch nich sagen.


----------



## Undead Chris (20. April 2006)

Also Fire-Flyer und Ich werden so um kurz nach 3 da sein! Bis denn


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. April 2006)

Ich bin auch ab 3 auf der Bahn.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> war heut in Bad Wildbad ...daher wollt ich morgen mal nach Worms kommen...
> ab wann ist denn jemand da..?


Servus!
Sag mal du hattest es gestern Abend aber eilig, oder?  Wollteste nicht noch mit uns in den BurgerKing?
Werde Morgen wieder in Wildbad sein, also nur falls du doch Zeit findest! 

nico


----------



## firestorm. (20. April 2006)

hi ich bin auch wieder da  war ja im snowboard urlaub un danach im disneyland bin froh das ich jetzt wieder mit meinem rad vereint bin  

auch noch nachträglich von mir frohe ostern 

was gehten so auf der bahn morgen? kann man fahrn oder is alles noch futsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undead Chris (20. April 2006)

Servus!

War sau geil heut. Besonders das Wetter war traumhaft


----------



## bikeburnz (20. April 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> Sag mal du hattest es gestern Abend aber eilig, oder?  Wollteste nicht noch mit uns in den BurgerKing?
> Werde Morgen wieder in Wildbad sein, also nur falls du doch Zeit findest!
> 
> nico



hehe..nein, aber meine Torxschrauben von der Bremsscheibe haben sich beim letzten DH gelöst ...hatte keinen Schlüssel dafür dabei, und da es eh schon 17:30 Uhr war bin ich dann grad gedüst...
war aber trotzdem noch im Burger  
Na aber next time gehen wir zusammen ins Burger King


----------



## mtomac204de (21. April 2006)

firestorm. schrieb:
			
		

> hi ich bin auch wieder da  war ja im snowboard urlaub un danach im disneyland bin froh das ich jetzt wieder mit meinem rad vereint bin
> 
> auch noch nachträglich von mir frohe ostern
> 
> was gehten so auf der bahn morgen? kann man fahrn oder is alles noch futsch


warum futsch???


----------



## Undead Chris (21. April 2006)

Nix es futsch! Es ist alles einwandfrei befahrbar


----------



## mtomac204de (21. April 2006)

werde jetzt hinter gehen und aufschliesen 
mal sehen was heute los wird bei dem geilen wetter


----------



## Undead Chris (21. April 2006)

Jo Mal schaun vielleicht komm ich später vorbei


----------



## firestorm. (21. April 2006)

ich meinte futsch im dem sinne ob noch alles nass is 

werd heut acuh vorbeikommen so um 4 denk ich


----------



## Undead Chris (21. April 2006)

Ne ne is alles ganz trocken


----------



## fire-flyer (21. April 2006)

da ich jetzt auch endlich wach bin werd ich auch mal vorbeikommen denk ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (22. April 2006)

jo jo jo einen fetten geilen sonnigen guten morgen (deutschland)


----------



## I path (22. April 2006)

ja auch von mir einen guten morgen 
wer kommten heut alles ?
des mirko und ich warsch. kommen so um 1 da de nico noch kommt !!!!

greetz david


----------



## fire-flyer (22. April 2006)

ich denk ma das ich wieder so um 3 oder 4 komm.
werd mal schaun das ich de undead noch mitnehm


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. April 2006)

Wer ist heute ab wann auf der Bahn?. Ich komm auf jeden Fall nur weiss ich nicht wann.


----------



## fire-flyer (23. April 2006)

ich hoff mal das ich diesmal kommen kann 
wenn dann denk ich ma wieder so 3


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. April 2006)

Bin um 3 auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (23. April 2006)

weist du ob de timo heut kommt?


----------



## mtb_nico (23. April 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> hehe..nein, aber meine Torxschrauben von der Bremsscheibe haben sich beim letzten DH gelöst ...hatte keinen Schlüssel dafür dabei, und da es eh schon 17:30 Uhr war bin ich dann grad gedüst...
> war aber trotzdem noch im Burger
> Na aber next time gehen wir zusammen ins Burger King


Och ne oder? Naja... ich habe zwei passende Torx Schlüssel!


----------



## bikeburnz (24. April 2006)

nächstes mal hab ich auch einen dabei...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. April 2006)

Das mit der Party am Samstag fällt leider ins Wasser, da es regnen soll. Vereinsversammlung findet aber statt, um 18 Uhr Vereinsheim der Niebelungen.


----------



## fire-flyer (27. April 2006)

gut ich kan nämlich nur zur vereinversammlung da ich danach hundi siitern muss


----------



## firestorm. (28. April 2006)

dein hund oder was?


----------



## fire-flyer (28. April 2006)

jupp aber des hat sich wahrscheinlich erledigt


----------



## mtomac204de (29. April 2006)

tja das wetter ist ja dann doch noch gut geworden
guten morgen deutschland


----------



## firestorm. (29. April 2006)

so schnell kanns gehen jetzt is des wetter mist


----------



## fire-flyer (29. April 2006)

wie sieht des eig heut abend aus kann man da sein rad irgendwo "sicher"abstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. Mai 2006)

Hi leutz
Ich würde gerne am Sonntag (07.05.) mit ein paar Freunden zu euch auf die Bahn kommen und wollte fragen ob und wann jemand auf der Bahn ist!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## mtomac204de (2. Mai 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leutz
> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag (07.05.) mit ein paar Freunden zu euch auf die Bahn kommen und wollte fragen ob und wann jemand auf der Bahn ist!
> Gruß Guru.


servus(alter sack)grinz
ihr seit natürlich willkommen und wenn das wetter so mitspielt wie heute könnt ihr auch etwas zum grillen mitbringen
gruss:tomac


----------



## guru39 (2. Mai 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> servus(alter sack)grinz
> ihr seit natürlich willkommen und wenn das wetter so mitspielt wie heute könnt ihr auch etwas zum grillen mitbringen
> gruss:tomac



Hi Tomac
Super,werde dann mit meinem "Pflegepersonal" zwischen 13-14 Uhr
bei euch einschlagen!!
Was zum Grillen werden wir auch mitbringen und ä paar Bierchen
für hinterher!!!
Gruß der alte Sack


----------



## mtomac204de (4. Mai 2006)

gäääääähn guten morgen 
also das glaube ich ja nicht am wochenende soll eine party steigen und keiner ist da.
SOS an worms 
aufstehen bagasch  die sonne lacht alla hopp endspurt jungs


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. Mai 2006)

warum soll den keiner da sein?


----------



## firestorm. (4. Mai 2006)

ich bin auf jeden fall da


----------



## Didgi (5. Mai 2006)

Hey,

würd bei gutem Wetter am SO auch evtl. mal vorbeikommen, wenn das OK wäre? Vielleicht kommt auch noch ein Kumpel mit (KrissKross). 

Ab wann ist jemand auf der Bahn? Und wie heisst die Strasse? Wegen meinem Navi 

Daniel


----------



## ACID MAN (5. Mai 2006)

Servus Was Leufn Für Ne Party Wollte Am We Auch Mal Vorbeischauen Und Was Zum Grillen Mit Bringen


----------



## mtomac204de (6. Mai 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> würd bei gutem Wetter am SO auch evtl. mal vorbeikommen, wenn das OK wäre? Vielleicht kommt auch noch ein Kumpel mit (KrissKross).
> 
> ...


navi brauchst du nicht einfach an den mc donald auf der (B9) kannst du nich übersehen
ach ja was ihr mitbringen müsst ist ein helm und gute laune 
alla servus dan vieleicht biss sammstg
ab 2-3 uhr binn ich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (6. Mai 2006)

ACID MAN schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Was Leufn Für Ne Party Wollte Am We Auch Mal Vorbeischauen Und Was Zum Grillen Mit Bringen


einfach nur so biken-hocken-babbele-grillen
und das neue jahr begrüssen


----------



## Wurstsalat (8. Mai 2006)

Fette sache da in Worms!
Respect bei den North Shores!
Gruß >Wursti


----------



## ACID MAN (8. Mai 2006)

servus un matias noch en karter am sonntag gehabt war ja noch ganz lustig
sehen uns am we grus bastian


----------



## fire-flyer (8. Mai 2006)

ich hoff mal das mein rocky die woche fertig wird.
problem is nur ich grieg diesen***** linken kurbelarm net ab.
das is wieder so mein übliches pech


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. Mai 2006)

Hey Leuts, tut mir leid das ich nimmer so oft da bin. Leider zu viel Stress im Momment. Aber nächstes Wochenend bin ich wieder dabei denk ich.


----------



## Jon_Snow (9. Mai 2006)

Servus Leuts!!!

Obwohl ich ja gar net so weit weg wohne hab ichs bisher noch net geschafft ma nach Worms zu kommen... Des Gelände sieht ja mal hammergeil aus!!!
 
Wollt vllt nächstes Wochenende auch ma mit ein oder zwei Kumpels bei euch vorbeischauen! Wär das möglich bzw. seid ihr da da???

Würden dann ma samstags oder sonntag von Lorsch rübergedüst kommen... 

Gruß, Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (9. Mai 2006)

racer´88 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Leuts!!!
> 
> Obwohl ich ja gar net so weit weg wohne hab ichs bisher noch net geschafft ma nach Worms zu kommen... Des Gelände sieht ja mal hammergeil aus!!!
> 
> ...


am wochen ende mit sicherhei seit natürlich willkommen
nicht die gute laune und einen helm vergessen
gruss:tomac


----------



## fire-flyer (9. Mai 2006)

haaaahaaaaa ich bring laune un ein neues rocky mit


----------



## Jon_Snow (9. Mai 2006)

mtomac204de schrieb:
			
		

> am wochen ende mit sicherhei seit natürlich willkommen
> nicht die gute laune und einen helm vergessen
> gruss:tomac



Optimal jungs!!! 
Warum hab ich eigentlich net früher entdeckt dass gleich bei mir um die ecke son geiles gelände is??? Endlich ma wieder n paar northshores... 

Gute Laune wird eingepackt, Helm auch...

Werden dann am Sonntag so um die mittagszeit zu dritt vorbeischauen! 

Bis denn!!!


----------



## Rih (9. Mai 2006)

Ach Lorscher hier ,Moie

Ja und wir Bensemer kommen auch mal wieder vorbei, nur es sollte wenig Wind sein wenns geht. Mal schaun ob ma dieses Wochenende vorbeikommen oder vielleicht des übernächste, denn auf ne runde  in Worms hat jeder Bock. Nur Zugfahrt (scheiß teuer!) is net so schö,was solls.

Ma sieht sich , Marc


----------



## mtomac204de (11. Mai 2006)

fire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> haaaahaaaaa ich bring laune un ein neues rocky mit


----------



## fire-flyer (11. Mai 2006)

nabend leuts
sieht man moie jemanden auf de bahn?
muss mir nur neue schläuche moie früh hole=2snakebites an einer treppe 
bleeeeede kendas


----------



## guru39 (11. Mai 2006)

Hi leutz
die Bilder vom letzten Sonntag sind jetzt online,unter..... 

www.hd-freeride.de

Gruß Guru.


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Mai 2006)

gestern ist film premiere von ROAM in bad kreuznach gewesen 
ich mus sagen geiler streifen


----------



## fire-flyer (13. Mai 2006)

kann ich mir denken 

sieht man heut jemand auf de bahn?


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Mai 2006)

ich glaube nicht  erst morgen da die meisten heute nach winterberg gefahren sind und ich bleibe heute auch mal zu hause binn jeden morgen schon um 8 uhr auf der bahn und lasse den hausmeister rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (13. Mai 2006)

hmmm shitte weil en kollege sein helm liegt im container


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Mai 2006)

wo ist dei schlüssel


----------



## freeriderbtal (13. Mai 2006)

hi!
ist morgen jemand an der bahn?ein kumpel und ich würden gerne nochmals vorbeikommen!wenn jemand da ist, ab wieviel uhr könnte man dann hin?
gruß maßi


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Mai 2006)

wenn es nicht regnet um14.00 uhr 
gruss.tomac


----------



## fire-flyer (13. Mai 2006)

jaaa ich habn schlüssel aber net fürde container 
moie bin ich dabei


----------



## mtomac204de (14. Mai 2006)

wenn es so ist wie gerade ist es topp 
alla biss heute mittag


----------



## mtomac204de (14. Mai 2006)

also ich mach auf jedenfall nacher das tor auf ca. 14.00 uhr


----------



## oOPaLzOo (18. Mai 2006)

Was geht am Samstag wenn´s Wetter passt?


----------



## mtomac204de (19. Mai 2006)

ich glaube das wetter spielt nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LoamDiver (20. Mai 2006)

Hi ,
Wollte mal fragen ob ich und paar Leute aus Neustadt vll morgen kommen könnten ? Mehr gesagt is die Bahn befahrbar und is überhaupt jmd dann da ?

mfg Fetti


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. Mai 2006)

Das kannste bei dem regen eher vergessen, is bestimmt alles nass.


----------



## bikerX1 (22. Mai 2006)

_moin,
wie siehts denn aus jungs, ein teil von uns fährt am donnerstag nach wildbad, habt ihr evtl bock mitzufahrn? (ihr müsstet halt für ne fahrgelegenheit sorgen, da unser auto schon voll ist! 
könnt euch ja mal melden

rock on  flo_


----------



## firestorm. (23. Mai 2006)

also ich hätt auf jeden fall lust aber darf leider kein auto fahren un hab auch keine andere möglichkeit
aber falls jemand noch en platz frei hat bin ich sofort dabei


----------



## bikerX1 (23. Mai 2006)

_alles klar, im moment haben wir ein ziemlich großes platzproblem, von daher sieht es schlecht aus, aber falls sich noch etwas ändern sollte, sag ich bescheid

rock on  flo_


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. Mai 2006)

Jaue, wer is morgen auf der Bahn?. Hab früher aus und bin so gegen 14 Uhr wieder @home, hab vor so gegen 3 - halb 4 auf der Bahn zu sein. Muss unbedingt mal wieder richtig biken sonst sterb ich. Wenn´s auf der Bahn zu windig ist dann streeten im Wäldchen oder so.

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (23. Mai 2006)

wenns wetter passt bin ich dabei 
streeten naja mal schaun


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. Mai 2006)

Wer kommt jetzt heute auf die Bahn?


----------



## Speedbullit (24. Mai 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt jetzt heute auf die Bahn?



ist von euch morgen jemand da?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. Mai 2006)

Also ich bin morgen zu 90% auf der bahn, da wir abends noch bissel Party machen wollen. Kannst mich ja morgen anrufen um sicher zu gehen. Wenn´s Wetter past bin ich auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## mtomac204de (25. Mai 2006)

servus
also das mit biken kann mann heute auf der bahn glaube ich vergessen 
es regnet in eimern. was mit heut nachmittag ist denke auch das wir ein wenig pappa tag feiern werden   :kotz:  :kotz:    
alla dann biss nacher
wann bisst du da ??? (oOPaLzOo)


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. Mai 2006)

Weis noch net genau, wenn´s Wetter so schlecht bleibt werd ich evtl. heute abend nach Frankenthal auf´s Strohhutfest gehen. Naja mal sehen mit den Leuts von der Bahn könnt ich heute abend auch mal wieder was machen. Ich meld mich später einfach mal bei dir.

PS: Fahren kann man heute glaub ich echt vergessen. Schade eigentlich, und alles nur wegen dem dummen Wetter :-(


----------



## Speedfour (25. Mai 2006)

Moin Mädels allso es sieht so aus das für die die Bowle gesorgt ist, aber es könnt ja jeder noch was zum trinken mitbringen. M.f.G. Speedrour


----------



## mtomac204de (25. Mai 2006)

ich binn um ca. 16.00 uhr auf der bahn 
egal was für ein wetter 
alla biss gleich


----------



## mtomac204de (31. Mai 2006)

keiner da


----------



## dirtfritze (31. Mai 2006)

Ist nächste woche jemand mal da??ich war schon paarmal da aber niemand war da na egal nächste woche gehts endlich los da bekomm ich meinen cmp firestarter 06 un kann den scheis scott-kleinkinder rahmen am die wand hängen.....!!

also bis dann fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. Juni 2006)

Es hat ja auch die ganze Zeit geregnet. Was geht am Wochenende Leutz


----------



## mtomac204de (6. Juni 2006)

ö


----------



## fire-flyer (6. Juni 2006)

jetzt gehts looooooooos de sommer beginnt     
hab die wettervorhersage für die nächsten tage gesehn
amooook


----------



## Fatima (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo mtomac204de ich komme aus Heppenheim
und wolte fragen wann man dennn da fahern kann, wie ist es mit sonntag dem 11,06,06? Wie kommt man eigentlich dahin und ist dann jemand da? Wäre schön wenn du mir so schnell wie möglich antworten kannst


----------



## Fox 100 (8. Juni 2006)

hallo, wollt vielleicht mal am samstag bei euch in worms vorbei schauen, is da jemand von euch da???????


----------



## Rih (8. Juni 2006)

Fatima schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mtomac204de ich komme aus Heppenheim
> und wolte fragen wann man dennn da fahern kann, wie ist es mit sonntag dem 11,06,06? Wie kommt man eigentlich dahin und ist dann jemand da? Wäre schön wenn du mir so schnell wie möglich antworten kannst



In Bensheim in Zug Richtung Worms HBF dann Worms Brücke raus und immer weiter nach Westen Richtung MCs und man siehts schon.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. Juni 2006)

Also ich bin heute auf der Bahn, morgen und Sonntag weis ich noch nicht genau obwohl ich mal wieder ein komplettes Wochenende biken könnt.

Ach ja wer kommt heute auf die Bahn?. De Max aus HD und n´paar Kumpels, de Mirko, David und ich sind auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## mtomac204de (9. Juni 2006)

ich binn da heute 
für morgen kann ich erst morgen früh sagen


----------



## Speedfour (11. Juni 2006)

Tja Mädels was war denn heut? Ich war heut auch wieder da mit zwei CC Fahrern. Was ist los ?    Mtomac hattest du dich mal bei der netten Frau vom Arbeitsamt gemeldet, wegen dem 1 Euro-Jobler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (12. Juni 2006)

Speedfour schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Mädels was war denn heut? Ich war heut auch wieder da mit zwei CC Fahrern. Was ist los ?    Mtomac hattest du dich mal bei der netten Frau vom Arbeitsamt gemeldet, wegen dem 1 Euro-Jobler?


natürlich habe die unterlagen abgegeben


----------



## LoamDiver (12. Juni 2006)

Hi all .  Wollte mal fragen ob am Donnerstag jemand da ist ? Würd mit paar Leuten aus Neustadt kommen ? Denk mal Bahn is bei dem Wetter befahrbar !!!


mfg fetti


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. Juni 2006)

Ich kann noch nicht´s versprechen, denk aber das ich da bin.


----------



## fire-flyer (13. Juni 2006)

also ich kann donnerstag net weil wir wahrscheinlich auf de königsstuhl hochfahrn 
aber am wochende geht bestimmt wieder was
ich liebe verlängerte wochenenden


----------



## Jon_Snow (13. Juni 2006)

Servus!
gut da es das letzte mal bei uns net geklappt hat weil die andern unbedingt an den franky wollten, wollten wir am donnerstag dann vllt auch mal vorbeischauen wenn einer von euch da is... 

Also wie schauts? seid ihr am donnerstag da???


----------



## caress (14. Juni 2006)

gruß an die pälzer umme ecke aus kreuznach 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0waVyFUVhEw&search=kurt dehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (14. Juni 2006)

pali ist von euch jemand in steinach?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Juni 2006)

Ich denke nicht, ich würde gern aber kalppt ja wie immer net.

@racer
mal sehen ob ich Do da bin, wenn net schau ich ob jemand da is. Ich schreibs heute abend mal rein


----------



## Fatima (14. Juni 2006)

hallo wollte am donnerstag (morgen) mal kommen is da einer da ich bin so um 12 da geht aber auch später is dann jem da der und aufschließt .

komm morgen nochmal on um zu schauen ob mir jemand geantwortethat.wäre toll wenn jemand da ist


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Juni 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht, ich würde gern aber kalppt ja wie immer net.


Kenn ich, kenn ich...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. Juni 2006)

Also ich bin heute auf der Bahn. Bin  aber erst so gegen 14 Uhr da.


----------



## firestorm. (15. Juni 2006)

me too !


----------



## Fatima (16. Juni 2006)

war sau geil ich komm am samstag gleich nochmal^^


----------



## Fatima (16. Juni 2006)

hölö ich schon wieder ist am samstag jemand da? (und wann)


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Juni 2006)

Ich kann dir net 100pro versprechen das ich da bin, das entscheid ich je nach zustand wenn ich morgen wach bin. Evtl. schreib ich ins Forum ob ich da bin, da ich heute ziemlich voll bin.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Juni 2006)

Ach ja, falls du irgendwelche Fragen zu den Sprüngen oder Drops hast kannst du ruhig fragen, es wird dich oder die anderen keiner fressen. Meistens ist es halt besser zu fragen da fällt es einem auch leichter manches anzugehen bevor man ins ungewisse springt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACID MAN (17. Juni 2006)

Gude Wollte Heute So Um 4 Uhr Mal Vorbei Schauen 
Hoffe Das Jemand Da Is Gruss Gastian


----------



## Fatima (17. Juni 2006)

> Ach ja, falls du irgendwelche Fragen zu den Sprüngen oder Drops hast kannst du ruhig fragen, es wird dich oder die anderen keiner fressen. Meistens ist es halt besser zu fragen da fällt es einem auch leichter manches anzugehen bevor man ins ungewisse springt.
> __________________


 hast du meinen sprung gesehen^^ oder warum schreibst du das


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Juni 2006)

Ne hab ich net, ich mein das nur weil die Sprünge auf der Bahn alle etwas verschieden sind, und  die drops bei Wind teilweise tückisch sind. Ich sprech aus erfahrung . Ich wollte dich auch net irgendwie angreifen oder so oder mich jetzt profilieren .
Ich kenn das von mir wenn ich irgendwo anders bin das ich mich rantasten muss oder jemanden frag wie die Sprünge kicken. Z.b. in Darmstadt wenn man lange net da war und die Kicker evtl. neu geshapet sind erkundige ich mich lieber weil ne verletzung oft bedeutet das man zum Teil lange net fahren kann und außerdem tut´s weh .
Ihr könnt aber ruhig öfter kommen, um so mehr Leute fahren um so mehr Spass macht´s doch.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Juni 2006)

Hi Basti,
ich war heute leider net da, da ich von Gestern noch net fit war. Ich hoff´ das aber jemand da war. Kannst mich das nächste mal ja vorher anrufen, dann kann ich klären ob einer da ist. Dann musste net für umme kommen.


----------



## Fatima (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo, jo das werde ich lieber tun weil es mich be dem ersten kleinen Kicker schon so rausgehauen hat das ich in der Anfahrt zum nächsten gelandet bin und dann Überschlag. War aber lustig  sonst gehen die Drops. Aber danke so Leute gibts nich immer  Ixh will morgen kommen, eigentlich wollte ich heute auch kommen, aber keiner wollte mit :'( Aber morgen (sonntag) komm ich wahrscheinlich, weil die Strecke so geil ist. Pali wie heißt du im ICQ? Ich habe ein paar von euch geaddet aber kp wen ^^


----------



## Fatima (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo, jo das werde ich lieber tun weil es mich be dem ersten kleinen Kicker schon so rausgehauen hat das ich in der Anfahrt zum nächsten gelandet bin und dann Überschlag. War aber lustig  sonst gehen die Drops. Aber danke so Leute gibts nich immer  Ixh will morgen kommen, eigentlich wollte ich heute auch kommen, aber keiner wollte mit :'( Aber morgen (sonntag) komm ich wahrscheinlich, weil die Strecke so geil ist. Pali wie heißt du im ICQ? Ich habe ein paar von euch geaddet aber kp wen ^^


----------



## Fatima (17. Juni 2006)

what war das^^


----------



## ACID MAN (18. Juni 2006)

Gude Pali Ja Der Sergie Wahr Da Un En Kumpel Von Mir Wahr Den Doch Heisser Als Ich Gedacht Habe War Mim Hardtail Unterwegs Wollte Es Mol Wieder Rocken War Gans Lustig Müssen Mal Zusammen Nach Darmstadt An Die Dirts Gruss Bastian


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. Juni 2006)

Jaue Leutz, buin wieder aus´m Urlaub daheim. Was geht heute mit bahn, bin vorraussichtlich ab ca 14 Uhr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (26. Juni 2006)

Erstmal Respekt   Habs beim vorbeifahren mal gesehen. Ist da bei der "??Hauptstrasse??" in Richtung Industriegebiet, gell? Hinter einem Zaun. Schaut auf jeden Fall richtig fett aus. Weiter so...  

Gruß Marc


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Juni 2006)

Danke für die Blumen, wir müssen aber noch viel machen haben aber leider wenig Zeit.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (1. Juli 2006)

Wer kommt heute auf die Bahn und wann?


----------



## mtomac204de (1. Juli 2006)

???


----------



## Fatima (2. Juli 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch eure Ban ist Hammer fett, habs geschafft da ienen Rahmenbruch zu kriegen. Kann ich ein Gedenkskreuz spenden?


----------



## Fatima (2. Juli 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch eure Bahn is sau fett, hab mir da einen Rahmenbruch geholt. Darf ich ein Gedenkenskreuz spenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatima (2. Juli 2006)

Dieser Computer bringt mich noch um, der kackt immer ab HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. Juli 2006)

Wer hat Bock am Wochenende mit nach Winterberg zu kommen.Platz haben wir leider keinen mehr im Auto, darum müsst ihr euch dann Kümmern. Wir (ich  ) wollten evtl. Samstag u. Sonntag bleiben, was draus wird weis ich noch net.


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Juli 2006)

dann sieht man sich ja, marc kommt sa vielleicht auch mit.

see ya s


----------



## ACID MAN (5. Juli 2006)

Wollte Nur Nochma Sagen Das Ich Am We Dabei Bin Hätte Evtl Auch Noch Einen Platz Frei Weis Nur Nich Ob Ich Noch Ein Bike Mit Ins Auto Bekomme Golf 
Gruss Bastian


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. Juli 2006)

Is ja optimal bis jetzt.


----------



## bikeburnz (6. Juli 2006)

he pali. werd am samstag auch dort sein


----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. Juli 2006)

Wird ja immer besser, ich hoff´ nur dass das Wetter hält.


----------



## Rih (9. Juli 2006)

Öhm

trägt jetzt vll. net so zum Fred bei,nur da je bekannterweise mal vom User "mtomac" ein Ellswoth Dare geklaut wurde und dieses laut sieenr Aussage ja hier drüben sehr sehr selten rumfährt, is mir dies hier aufgefallen. Der Link wurde in einem anderen Forum auch schonmal gepostet, deshalb wollte ich in hier auch mal posten. Vll kann man ja irgendwie helfen. 

http://traildevils.ch/markt.php?func=showSpecs&id=3328

Joa nun noch was zum Fred. Ja bald sind hier drüben ja auch Ferien und wir werden mit Sicherheit vorbeischaun.

greez Marc


----------



## mtomac204de (11. Juli 2006)

jo danke aber das ist er nicht trotzem noch einmal danke
vieleicht habe ich ja irgentwan  glück und er taucht wieder auf
gruss.mtomac





			
				Rih schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm
> 
> trägt jetzt vll. net so zum Fred bei,nur da je bekannterweise mal vom User "mtomac" ein Ellswoth Dare geklaut wurde und dieses laut sieenr Aussage ja hier drüben sehr sehr selten rumfährt, is mir dies hier aufgefallen. Der Link wurde in einem anderen Forum auch schonmal gepostet, deshalb wollte ich in hier auch mal posten. Vll kann man ja irgendwie helfen.
> 
> ...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. Juli 2006)

Jaue Leutz, was geht am Wochenende?. Mal wieder biken und Abends bissel Party?. Wär mal wieder lustig, da auf der Bahn nimmer viel geht in letzter Zeit. Habt ihr keinen bock mehr auf biken?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (12. Juli 2006)

bock schon aber keine zeit


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. Juli 2006)

Schade, dann ein andermal.


----------



## fire-flyer (12. Juli 2006)

ich kann so samstag oder freitag wieder weil ich morgen erst meine laufräder wiederbekomm.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. Juli 2006)

Dann kannste ja am Samstag die neuen Laufräder austesten.


----------



## fire-flyer (13. Juli 2006)

nene sin ja keine neuen musst se nur zentriern lassen.
aber ich werd samstag denk ich ma kommen.


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Juli 2006)

würd auch gern mal wieder vorbeikommen, aber mein Terminplan is voll


----------



## fire-flyer (13. Juli 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:
			
		

> würd auch gern mal wieder vorbeikommen, aber mein Terminplan is voll




dann leere ihn


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Juli 2006)

naja. stehn halt lauter schöne Sachen drin...
..rittershausen..roadtrip...Urlaub


----------



## mtb_nico (13. Juli 2006)

Hi!
Wenn Samstag gutes Wetter ist und ich nicht nach Wildbad fahre würde ich gerne mal euere Gelände anschauen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob was für mich da dabei ist. Bin nicht so der Springer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stund (13. Juli 2006)

Bin am Samstag auch wieder mit Leutz am start.Freu mich schon euern Park wieder durchrocken zu können !!!

Greetz Felix


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute

wie schauts denn bei euch Dienstags oder Donerstag aus...ist da wer auf der Bahn??
Würd vlt mal nächste Woche vorbeischauen und endlich mal wieder´n bissl üben!!!
achja....gegen Fahrtechnik tipps hätte ich auch nix 

Greetz

TH


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Juli 2006)

@THbiker
Bei mir sieht´s schlecht aus, wär gern da bin aber immer erst spät daheim. Kann aber jemand fragen ob er da is und auf macht. Wann willste denn kommen? und Uhrzeit ca. ?. 

Ich denk Samstag wird geil, evtl. is dann mein neuer Rahmen schon fertig aufgebaut. Obwohl es mit´m hardtail viel mehr spass macht.


----------



## Speedbullit (14. Juli 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> @THbiker
> Bei mir sieht´s schlecht aus, wär gern da bin aber immer erst spät daheim. Kann aber jemand fragen ob er da is und auf macht. Wann willste denn kommen? und Uhrzeit ca. ?.
> 
> Ich denk Samstag wird geil, evtl. is dann mein neuer Rahmen schon fertig aufgebaut. Obwohl es mit´m hardtail viel mehr spass macht.



was hast du denn geordert?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Juli 2006)

Ich hab mir ein VPfree zu guten Konditionen bestellt . Müsste heute kommen, war gestern leider noch net da.


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> @THbiker
> Bei mir sieht´s schlecht aus, wär gern da bin aber immer erst spät daheim. Kann aber jemand fragen ob er da is und auf macht. Wann willste denn kommen? und Uhrzeit ca. ?.
> 
> Ich denk Samstag wird geil, evtl. is dann mein neuer Rahmen schon fertig aufgebaut. Obwohl es mit´m hardtail viel mehr spass macht.



Jo...wäre klasse...ich denk wenn, dann so 16:30 ....!! !6:00 Feierabend...dann von Benstown nach Worms...müßte hinkommen!

Könnt mir auch´n Schlüsel beim Stefan oder Uwe bei R&T holen, wenn di e einen haben  und ich das dürfte 

Viellleicht fährt ja noch jemand mit...hehe da kann ich auch ganz in Ruhe üben  ....ohne zu stören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (14. Juli 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir ein VPfree zu guten Konditionen bestellt . Müsste heute kommen, war gestern leider noch net da.




du sack


----------



## proclimber (14. Juli 2006)

was hast denn mit´m huckster gemacht??????


----------



## Speedbullit (14. Juli 2006)

zerstört


----------



## proclimber (14. Juli 2006)

wo is der denn gebrochen...und bei was für ner aktion?? macht mir blos keine Angst!!!!


----------



## ACID MAN (14. Juli 2006)

Gude Wenn Des Wetter So Bleibt Werde Ich Am We Auch Ma Vorbeischauen Jigga Jigga


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Juli 2006)

Die billige Schraube am Dämpfer am Umlenkhebel is gebrochen und die Umlekhebel sind verbogen und die Lager in den Hebeln sind total zerstört.Rahmen is ganz brauch nur neue Umlenkh.

@Speedbullit
is sogar schon aufgebaut.Brauch nur ne Kefü da kein ISCG und muss die 888 einschicken da mir ja die Zugstufe im A... gegangen ist.Bilder vom VPfree in meiner Gallerie 

@THBiker
das mit´m Schlüssel beim Steffan müsste klar gehen, wenn net sag vorher bescheit wann du kommst, dann schau ich das jemand da is.


----------



## proclimber (16. Juli 2006)

is heut jm. auf der bahn?


----------



## THBiker (16. Juli 2006)

würd gern am Donnerstag mal vorbeischauen......!

Kommt jemand mit 

@oOPaLzOo
kannst mir ja über PM schicken wie wir das managen


----------



## proclimber (16. Juli 2006)

ich war heut mal dort...echt cool!!


----------



## dcg (16. Juli 2006)

fand ich auch 
war heute auch das erste mal da un komme wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatima (17. Juli 2006)

Ich auch ich habe nur kein Bike weil ich das auf eurer blöden Strecke zerstört habe


----------



## felixII (18. Juli 2006)

Fatima schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch ich habe nur kein Bike weil ich das auf eurer blöden Strecke zerstört habe



DAS geschieht jedem Cesur fahrer Recht 



			
				THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> 
> wie schauts denn bei euch Dienstags oder Donerstag aus...ist da wer auf der Bahn??
> Würd vlt mal nächste Woche vorbeischauen und endlich mal wieder´n bissl üben!!!
> ...



Heute ist auf jeden fall jemand dort, wir müssen ja an der neuen ************ üben!
In den ferien ist jetzt fast jeden Tag wieder Jemand auf der Bahn!


----------



## Fatima (18. Juli 2006)

CESUR is ******* ich kof mir en p2 RAhmen und en Kona Stab da habe ich erst mal wieder was zum knabbern


----------



## paule_p2 (19. Juli 2006)

Hat sich irgendwie was in worms verändert seitdem ich das letzte mal da war, war irgendwann im april oder so. wenn ja wärn nen paar bilder nett.


----------



## P.2^^ (19. Juli 2006)

servus,
ich hab ma ne frage zu dem bikepark der kettenfetzer:

könnte ich mal mit nem freund zu euch fahrn kommen? (bezahlen natürlich auch eintritt und so)..oder muss man bei euch vereinsmitglied sein um fahrn zu dürfen?

vielen dank
mfg


----------



## felixII (19. Juli 2006)

@p2
Ihr könnt natürlich kommen, eine Kleine Spritgeldspende für musik und so ist immer Wilkommen!


----------



## P.2^^ (20. Juli 2006)

servus
ja das is ja schon mal gut 

und geht das jeden tag oder nur an bestimmten tagen?

mfg


----------



## fire-flyer (20. Juli 2006)

geht schon jeden tag muss nur jemand da sein


----------



## P.2^^ (20. Juli 2006)

servus

okay dann meld ich mich nächste woche nochmal weil mein fahrrad erst repariert werden muss..  naja vielen dank

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undead Chris (21. Juli 2006)

Hi Jungs!

Ich fang im Augugst mit meiner Ausbildung an und wollte dann glei mal  Geld zusammen sparen für en neue rahme, damit ich ma mein CMP Moto loswerde...Ich hab mal rausgesucht ein Santa Cruz Bullit(mit Fox DHX 5.0) und ein Solid Liberator (mit Fox DHX 4.0).

Ich wollt mal eure Meinung dazu hören oder ob ihr mir einen anderen Rahmen empfehlen würdet aber bitte in der selben preisklasse (höchstens so 1400 Euro) achja un nich mehr als 190mm Federweg!

Danke schon mal im vorraus!

Greetz Chris


----------



## THBiker (21. Juli 2006)

istheute jemand auf der Bahn 

komm mal so gegen 15:00-15:30 vorbei


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juli 2006)

Undead Chris schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs!
> 
> Ich fang im Augugst mit meiner Ausbildung an und wollte dann glei mal  Geld zusammen sparen für en neue rahme, damit ich ma mein CMP Moto loswerde...Ich hab mal rausgesucht ein Santa Cruz Bullit(mit Fox DHX 5.0) und ein Solid Liberator (mit Fox DHX 4.0).
> 
> ...



bullit


----------



## Undead Chris (21. Juli 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> bullit


´
Kennst du en shop wo man noch en bullit bestellen kann? Ich kenn nur einen shop aber die wissen net ob sie überhaupt noch welche von Santa Cruz bekommen.

Und auf der offiziellen Homepage von Santa Cruz ist das Bullit auch nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Rih (21. Juli 2006)

Guden

Wollte nochmal so schnell wissen, ob jemand morgen Mittag jemand an der Bahn ist. Wir würden mal gerne wieder kommen.  So gegen 1 oder 2.

Grüßle von der Bergstraße


----------



## P.2^^ (21. Juli 2006)

servus

denkt ihr es lohnt sich mit nem hardtail auf die bahn zu kommen (ich komm nämlich aus kaiserslautern) oder isses besser wenn man en fully hat?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. Juli 2006)

@undead
lifestylesports.de, die müssten sogar noch ein Bullit für wenig Geld haben. Bullit is ne gute Wahl, hält wenigstens das Teil. Bei lifestylesports.de hab ich auch mein VPfree günstig bekommen. Ich würde dir bei der größe M empfehlen, L is schon etwas groß. Meins war auch M, kannst ja den Taube fragen ob er dich mal fahren lässt, war ja meins.

@Rih
Morgen is bestimmt jemand da, aber 1 Uhr is viel zu früh, das überlebst du bei der Hitze nicht. Die meisten kommen erst so ab 5 oder so denk ich.

@p.2
mit´m Hardtail biste auf der bahn besser aufgehoben find ich, da kann man schon alles mit fahrn. Is alles net so krass dort un außerdem entschärft.


----------



## Undead Chris (21. Juli 2006)

@oOPaLzOo

Danke für den Link, der Preis ist echt gut!  Ich bin ja mal das Bullit vom Taube gefahrn und fand die größe auch gut so! Jetz nur mal abwarten bis ich es geld zusamme hab 

Greetz Chris


----------



## mtomac204de (22. Juli 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> @undead
> lifestylesports.de, die müssten sogar noch ein Bullit für wenig Geld haben. Bullit is ne gute Wahl, hält wenigstens das Teil. Bei lifestylesports.de hab ich auch mein VPfree günstig bekommen. Ich würde dir bei der größe M empfehlen, L is schon etwas groß. Meins war auch M, kannst ja den Taube fragen ob er dich mal fahren lässt, war ja meins.
> 
> @Rih
> ...


jo jo jo hällst dich echt zurück  
na dann sag ich auch nichts 
werde so um 6 uhr auf der bahn sein weil es zu heiss ist 
alla biss heute abend geh jetzt erst mal ne runde ins wasser


----------



## mtomac204de (22. Juli 2006)

P.2^^ schrieb:
			
		

> servus
> 
> denkt ihr es lohnt sich mit nem hardtail auf die bahn zu kommen (ich komm nämlich aus kaiserslautern) oder isses besser wenn man en fully hat?
> 
> mfg


hardheimer ist besser als fully


----------



## I path (22. Juli 2006)

geht heute abend was auf de bahn so party mäßig???


greetz david


----------



## P.2^^ (22. Juli 2006)

servus

so ich bins nochmal...^^
is de bikepark weit weg vom bahnhof? weil ich dann vielleicht mim zug kommen würd..und wenn möglich bitte ne kleine wegbeschreibung 

mfg


----------



## P.2^^ (25. Juli 2006)

moin moin

ich glaub ich hab ne wegbeschreibung gefunden und da mit hat sich der eintrag über mir auch erledigt
bis dann


----------



## THBiker (25. Juli 2006)

ist jemand am Freitag Nachmittag dort??? so ab 3


----------



## Benski (25. Juli 2006)

@undead
der ronny vom hornet bikeshop in lu hat auch noch ein bullit in m rumstehen, is noch wie neu, der will des jetzt verkaufen.


----------



## ACID MAN (25. Juli 2006)

Wenns Ma Net So Heiss Is Komm Ich Auch Ma Wieder Bin Mom
Halt Lieber Lake Jumpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firestorm. (25. Juli 2006)

ich wollt auch ma wieder kommen


----------



## P.2^^ (26. Juli 2006)

ich würd auch ma gern kommen aber mein bike funzt im mom net so   naja wenns wieder geht komm ich ma


----------



## naiko (28. Juli 2006)

seid ihr heute morgen und am sonntag da?
Würd evtl mal vorbeischaun wollen,...


----------



## P.2^^ (31. Juli 2006)

is hier denn gar nix mehr los im forum? 
ein paar conversationen mehr wärn schon net schlecht   
los strengt euch an


----------



## THBiker (31. Juli 2006)

ist am Donnerstag oder Freitag jemand da???


----------



## fire-flyer (31. Juli 2006)

würd ja gern mal wieder kommen aber bin grade durch mein bremsenproblem auser gefecht gesetzt.


----------



## THBiker (2. August 2006)

Temperaturen sind gesunken....wie schaut´s aus Jungs? Ist jemand am Freitagmittag da 

oder alle in Urlaub.... ???


----------



## oOPaLzOo (2. August 2006)

Ich bin denk ich anwesend. Werd aber erst voraussichtlich so ab 4 da sein.


----------



## Benski (5. August 2006)

jo servus leuts, wollt fragen ob morgen jemand auf der bahn ist, wollt mim nico un noch en kolleg vorbeischauen.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (11. August 2006)

ok hat sich erledigt


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. August 2006)

Hi leuts, hier is echt nimmer viel los. Wir könnten mal wieder biken.


----------



## Speedbullit (17. August 2006)

wenn es nicht schift kamm ich am sa oder so mal vorbei


----------



## GaLaXy (17. August 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leuts, hier is echt nimmer viel los. Wir könnten mal wieder biken.




Ja, also ich bin da sofort dabei!!!!!!! 

Meinst Du jetzt ne Tour oder auf der Bahn?? Würd mich eh mal interessieren, wann die Bahn geöffnet hat und wer mir ein paar Infos über die Kettenfetzer geben kann, z.B. was der Beitrag kostet und wie man Mitglied werden kann? ??


----------



## proclimber (17. August 2006)

gugst du da: http://www.kettenfetzer.de/

Wenns net regnet, dann kommen wir am So.


----------



## GaLaXy (17. August 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> gugst du da: http://www.kettenfetzer.de/
> 
> Wenns net regnet, dann kommen wir am So.




ok cool danke !!!! So um wieviel Uhr? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (17. August 2006)

wenn dann erst nach 13 uhr. das letzte mal war nämlich auch keiner vor 1300 da. und reinkommen müssen wir schon. 
kann dazu evtl. mal ein Local stellung nehmen????


----------



## GaLaXy (17. August 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> wenn dann erst nach 13 uhr. das letzte mal war nämlich auch keiner vor 1300 da. und reinkommen müssen wir schon.
> kann dazu evtl. mal ein Local stellung nehmen????





Ja, wär schon net verkehrt, wenn jemand da ist, der aufschließt


----------



## GaLaXy (17. August 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> gugst du da: http://www.kettenfetzer.de/
> 
> Wenns net regnet, dann kommen wir am So.






Hast net zufällig Bock, am Samstag nach WO zu kommen (vorausgesetzt natürlich das SA jemand da wäre mit nem Schlüssel   ), am SO hatte ich nämlich eigentlich schon was vor


----------



## fire-flyer (17. August 2006)

je nach laune der post bin ich ab morgen oder samstag endlich mal wieder fahrbereit
ja vor 13uhr is meistens nix weil da die meisten entweder schaffen oder ab nächster woche wieder schule haben.
auser ich arbeitsloser ich hab frei


----------



## proclimber (17. August 2006)

ich schaff am samstag. demnach kann ich nur sonntags.


----------



## Köchert-Biker (17. August 2006)

Hi Frank,

wo treffen wir uns, dass wir grad unsere Bikes zerlegen können usw. Wer kommt noch alles mit?

cya
Julian


----------



## GaLaXy (18. August 2006)

fire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> je nach laune der post bin ich ab morgen oder samstag endlich mal wieder fahrbereit
> ja vor 13uhr is meistens nix weil da die meisten entweder schaffen oder ab nächster woche wieder schule haben.
> auser ich arbeitsloser ich hab frei




Na dann hoff ich mal das beste für dich, dass deine Bremsen ganz schnell da sind, weil ohne Bike ist ja doof  

Das heißt dann also, dass wir z.B. nächste Woche mal zusammen biken können wenn du Bock hast? Kann halt nur abends ab halb 7... 

Das WE ist jetzt halt kacke, bin da schon voll ausgebucht..... Würd mich auf jeden Fall freuen


----------



## GaLaXy (18. August 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> ich schaff am samstag. demnach kann ich nur sonntags.





hmm, das ist schade . Samstags arbeiten ist ja ziemlich doof.... Guck mal ob ichs für Sonntag noch irgendwie einrichten kann ... Wie lang bist du oder seid ihr dann in WO ???


----------



## proclimber (18. August 2006)

mal schauen...ich brauch erst mal ne info, ob jm aufschließt....und es darf net regnen...


----------



## GaLaXy (18. August 2006)

proclimber schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen...ich brauch erst mal ne info, ob jm aufschließt....und es darf net regnen...






Ja, das ist klar! Wetter ist im moment bei uns sowieso zum heulen 

können uns ja übers Forum kurzschließen, und vielleicht reagiert ja endlich mal jemand mit nem Schlüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (18. August 2006)

also wie gesagt wenn ich morgen früh ein päckchen bekomme kann ich vorbeikommen un aufschliesen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (18. August 2006)

Schau lieber vorher nochmal nach ob die Bahn befahrbar is, bevor hier 1000 Leute eingeladen werden. Wenn´s matschig is kann man´s total vergessen.


----------



## fire-flyer (18. August 2006)

is klar und der bahn schadets auch nur.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (18. August 2006)

Ich würd ja selber nachschauen, is aber zu weit fü mich nur mal kurz nach Worms zu fahren. Ich denk wenn´s heute Nacht nicht mehr regnet kann man bestimmt fahren. Ich enk aber das die Sprünge vorher überholt weden müssen. Mal sehen evtl. komm ich morgen auch.


----------



## fire-flyer (19. August 2006)

ich könnt morgens mal nachschaun ich habs ja net so weit.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. August 2006)

Gute Idee, ich glaub aber das es schlecht aussieht.


----------



## fire-flyer (19. August 2006)

also es wetter is ja schonmal der hammer.
einziges problem meine bremsen sin net da


----------



## proclimber (19. August 2006)

mhhh...bei uns hats gerade geregnet wie sau....in worms auch??


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. August 2006)

Ja leider, ich dachte die welt geht unter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (20. August 2006)

...das heißt die bahn ist unbefahrbar??


----------



## fire-flyer (20. August 2006)

hmm mittlerweile scheint bei uns gut die sonne aber ich denk ma so 2-3 tage wirds noch dauern.und es darf dazwischen natürlich net regnen is klar


----------



## GaLaXy (21. August 2006)

fire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> hmm mittlerweile scheint bei uns gut die sonne aber ich denk ma so 2-3 tage wirds noch dauern.und es darf dazwischen natürlich net regnen is klar





Na da bin ich mal gespannt, ob das Wetter hält!
Wenn ihr die Bahn wieder aufmacht, könnt ihr ja was ins Forum schreiben, damit man auch Bescheid weiß wann ihr da seid, das wär cool


----------



## Köchert-Biker (21. August 2006)

Hi,

also wir waren gestern dort. War soweit eigentlich alles ok, mussten nur teilweise Schlammlöcher mit Brettern und Pappe zu machen. Die Northshores waren alle befahrbar gewesen. 

Ciao
Julian


----------



## GaLaXy (21. August 2006)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also wir waren gestern dort. War soweit eigentlich alles ok, mussten nur teilweise Schlammlöcher mit Brettern und Pappe zu machen. Die Northshores waren alle befahrbar gewesen.
> 
> ...




Naja, hört sich ja gar net mal so schlimm an ! Wär gestern auch gern gekommen, wenn ich net schon ausgebucht gewesen wäre ...

Wann kommt ihr wieder, nächstes WE ?


----------



## fire-flyer (21. August 2006)

je nach laune der post,den leuten von egle-parts und der promille stand von mir von der nacht davor ---ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. August 2006)

Ich hoffe das es nächstes wochenende wieder mit dem fahren geht, kann aber sein das ich in winterberg bin.


----------



## GaLaXy (22. August 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das es nächstes wochenende wieder mit dem fahren geht, kann aber sein das ich in winterberg bin.





Ja, das wär schon echt cool! Nach Winterberg würd ich auch gern mitfahren, wenn ich nen ordentlichen helm hätte . So unter der Woche tust du gar net biken? ??


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. August 2006)

Eigentlich schon, nur isses Wetter im momment immer schlecht.


----------



## GaLaXy (23. August 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich schon, nur isses Wetter im momment immer schlecht.





ja, das stimmt leider . Aber heute soll es ja ausnahmsweise mal besser werden .... Wo fahrt ihr dann so, auch nur auf der bahn oder woanders? ?


----------



## themustach (23. August 2006)

Hi
wollte mal schnell fragen ob morgen jmd. mit Schlüssel an der bahn ist? 
War in letzter Zeit schon öfter da!
Will wieder fahrn!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. August 2006)

Eigentlich in Worms haptsächlich auf der Bahn, oder mit´m BMX-rad auf´m Miniskatepark.

@themustach
Ich bin morgen wahrscheinlich auf´m Weinbiet in Neustadt


----------



## GaLaXy (24. August 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich in Worms haptsächlich auf der Bahn, oder mit´m BMX-rad auf´m Miniskatepark.
> 
> @themustach
> Ich bin morgen wahrscheinlich auf´m Weinbiet in Neustadt





Wünsch euch dann auf jeden Fall mal viel Spaß in Winterberg. Vielleicht können wir ja diesen Sommer nochmal ne DH-Aktion aufm Bismarkturm starten, wär cool


----------



## Köchert-Biker (24. August 2006)

GaLaXy schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsch euch dann auf jeden Fall mal viel Spaß in Winterberg. Vielleicht können wir ja diesen Sommer nochmal ne DH-Aktion aufm Bismarkturm starten, wär cool



Da ich noch diese Woche Ferien hab und in Düw wohne, ist der BT mein Hometrail. Also wenn du Lust hast können wir mal hin. Schick mir mal ne PM.

cu
Julian


----------



## GaLaXy (25. August 2006)

Köchert-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich noch diese Woche Ferien hab und in Düw wohne, ist der BT mein Hometrail. Also wenn du Lust hast können wir mal hin. Schick mir mal ne PM.
> 
> cu
> Julian




Hat noch einer Bock drauf???


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. August 2006)

Hi, das Wetter scheint ja jetzt etwas besser zu werden, wenn´s bis Freitag passt und man wieder fahren kann könnten wir mal wieder auf die bahn zum fahren und abends n´bissel party machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaLaXy (29. August 2006)

Das were sau cool


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. August 2006)

Laut Wetter.de soll es am Freitag schönes Wetter geben. Ich hoffe das es klappt. Will endlich mal wieder biken.


----------



## proclimber (29. August 2006)

bei uns geht gerade die welt unter....


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. August 2006)

Das scheiss Wetter geht mir langsam auf die Zwiebel.


----------



## bikeburnz (29. August 2006)

jo shit wetter..will am Samstag nach Winterberg


----------



## themustach (29. August 2006)

Hi!

Wegen Freitag, wie steht´s da mit übernachten o.ä.?
Wär ganz lustig, aber letzter Zug zurück geht um 19:14, das is en bissi früh


----------



## GaLaXy (30. August 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Das scheiss Wetter geht mir langsam auf die Zwiebel.



MIR AUCH ^^


----------



## GaLaXy (30. August 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Wetter.de soll es am Freitag schönes Wetter geben. Ich hoffe das es klappt. Will endlich mal wieder biken.



Ja, kann ich nachvollziehen . Mich nervt das Wetter auch ohne Ende - will auch ENDLICH WIEDER BIKEN GEHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fire-flyer (30. August 2006)

themustach schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Wegen Freitag, wie steht´s da mit übernachten o.ä.?
> Wär ganz lustig, aber letzter Zug zurück geht um 19:14, das is en bissi früh




unterm freien himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. August 2006)

Ich wollt eigentlich bissel was drinken und dann auf´s Backfischfest.


----------



## GaLaXy (31. August 2006)

@ oOPaLzOo,trinken noch vorm backfischfest? dachte das macht man da  ....


----------



## Fatima (31. August 2006)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon en Foampit? Mein Dad meint da steht ne neue Kiste^^


----------



## themustach (31. August 2006)

Gut, Freitag hat sich erledigt --> zu Hause saufen!
Aber Smastag komm ich vorbei Schlüssel abholen 
Sonntag Winterberg....herrliches Wochenende


----------



## Rih (31. August 2006)

Da schließ ich mich meinem Vorrdener mal voll an   Ein wahrhaft traumhaftes Wochenende jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## oOPaLzOo (31. August 2006)

Wir wollten Samstag oder Sonntag auch nach Winterberg, vllt. sieht man sich dort.
Das mit dem Wetter hoffe ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (31. August 2006)

wetter soll in wb sa ganz gut werden


----------



## themustach (31. August 2006)

Hast du online nachgeguckt? 
weil bei mir stand regen....


----------



## Speedbullit (31. August 2006)

bei mir nicht

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=25867

und zur zeit ist es auch trocken

http://www.wettercam-winterberg.de/core/


----------



## oOPaLzOo (31. August 2006)

Aja optimal, ich denk das wir auch dort sind. Wird glaub ich eines der letzten male dieses Jahr das man gescheit fahren gehen kann.


----------



## Speedbullit (31. August 2006)

ich hoffe auf einen goldenen herbst. letztes jahr waren wir auch ende oktober noch und es war fett


----------



## Rih (31. August 2006)

@Thorby  

Du hast dich verlesen , Speedbullit meinte Samstag und nicht Sonntags wenn wir gehn  und da solls regnen ,aber dann is ja wenigstens leer  .

Man sieht sich Jungs und Mädels


----------



## themustach (31. August 2006)

Bis vor kurzen stand da auch Samstag noch Regen 

Naja ich hoffe trotzdem mal, dass es Samstag und nicht Sonntag regnet

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10427&id2=10427&ort=Winterberg
wasn das jez....macht mir angst....


----------



## Rih (1. September 2006)

Ach da ist das Niederschlagsrisiko ja net so hoch , nur 43% und die Sonne scheint 2 1/2 Stunden  

Naja das wird ein Spaß und hoffl mit viel Matsch   

Winterbersch ma kommen


----------



## themustach (4. September 2006)

Is heute jemand auf der Bahn?
Ich hoffe mal auf schnelle Antwort...


----------



## GaLaXy (4. September 2006)

Ab wann bist du auf der Bahn??

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themustach (4. September 2006)

Also wenn keiner da ist mit einem Schlüssel, dann garnich...
Ich glaub ich probiers mal auf gut Glück.
Gestern wurde einem des bike geklaut!
Brave 99 mit Pike (alles schwarz)
Wenn ihrs seht bitte Polizei oder sonstwas!

MFG


----------



## GaLaXy (4. September 2006)

Hätt ja auch Bock heut nochmal auf die Bahn zu kommen, hab aber leider auch kein schlüssel - wär echt nett, wenn sich ein schlüssel-inhaber mal dazu äußern könnte  

das mit dem bike geklaut ist ja mal übel - auf der bahn oder was???


----------



## fire-flyer (4. September 2006)

je nachdem wann ihr fahrn wollt wär ich dabei


----------



## GaLaXy (4. September 2006)

ich brauch nen helm!!!!!


----------



## fire-flyer (4. September 2006)

is bestimmt einer im container für dich 
denk ich mal 

also ich fahr gleich los.


----------



## GaLaXy (4. September 2006)

fire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> is bestimmt einer im container für dich
> denk ich mal
> 
> also ich fahr gleich los.


und wie lang bleibst du ca?


----------



## themustach (4. September 2006)

wurd vom Haus weggeklaut...nachts...und das stand unterm dach etc.
sehr komisch das ganze...
morgen geh ich vllt. zum Franky oder so...mal sehen!
Aber Samstag bin ich auf jeden Fall in Worms!


----------



## GaLaXy (5. September 2006)

themustach schrieb:
			
		

> wurd vom Haus weggeklaut...nachts...und das stand unterm dach etc.
> sehr komisch das ganze...
> morgen geh ich vllt. zum Franky oder so...mal sehen!
> Aber Samstag bin ich auf jeden Fall in Worms!


Das is ja mal übel, vorm Haus geklaut  

Denk dass ich spätestens SA auch wieder auf die Bahn komme, hoffentlich hält das Wetter jetzt mal ne Zeit....


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. September 2006)

Wenn´s klappt bin ich am Donnerstag endlich wieder mal auf der Bahn. Wenn´s net klappt dann auf alle Fälle am Freitag. Kann es sein das jeder auf der Bahn rumbaut wie er gerade Lust hat?. Leute das Material kostet Geld, und Sachen irgendwo hin zu bauen wo sie sowieso abgerissen werden, weil A: die Erde zum bauen der dirts gebraucht wird, oder B: weils einfach Mist ist der gebaut wird. Hört auf mit dem Scheiss, wer was bauen will soll´s mit allen besprechen ob es überhaupt Sinn und Zweck erfüllt. Naja, ich schaus mich an wenn ich da bin, bin in letzter Zeit leider zu sehr im Stress um mich um die Bahn zu kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaLaXy (6. September 2006)

@ oOPaLzOo,

ich kann leider wenn überhaupt frühestens SA Nachmittag mal wieder vorbeikommen - mein steuersatz ist  defekt und ich muß jetzt erst wieder in die werkstatt leider 
hoff ja mal das das geile wetter noch ne zeitlang bleibt!

Also ich hab am sa nur jemanden gesehen, der den  großen  dirt abgeflacht hat....aber du hast schon recht, so sachen sollten allgemein besprochen werden...


----------



## proclimber (6. September 2006)

Tach!
Is am Samstag nachmittag und/ oder Sonntag jm. auf der Bahn? Bei gutem Wetter würd ich gerne wieder vorbeischauen.


----------



## GaLaXy (6. September 2006)

ja ich,wenn mein steuersatz wieder ok ist!!


----------



## proclimber (6. September 2006)

super! jetzt muss nur noch ein Schlüsselmensch da sein


----------



## fire-flyer (6. September 2006)

ich bin ein schlüsselmensch


----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. September 2006)

@galaxy
wegen nem´ steuersatz in die werkstatt?. hau dir nen fsa pig dh rein und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themustach (7. September 2006)

Hey!

Das Wetter soll jetzt doch richtig gut werden, d.h. ich werde versuchen, Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag zu kommen. Freitag ist aber noch sehr ungewiß.
Bis dann!


----------



## GaLaXy (8. September 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:
			
		

> @galaxy
> wegen nem´ steuersatz in die werkstatt?. hau dir nen fsa pig dh rein und gut is.


Ja, hast schon recht. wollt aber sowieso mal wieder zum cycle-planet nach mainz bißerl quatschen, und bei der gelegenheit kann er das ja gleich richtig machen. sind ja auch noch ein paar andere kleinigkeiten zu machen, wie den bremsschlauch kürzen und die schaltung neu einstellen. das bike ist ja erst wenige wochen alt, da läuft das sowieso noch auf garantie. gehört halt zum einfahren dazu, da merkt man ja erst, was noch net so 100pro is. insofern schlag ich also gleich mehrere fliegen mit einer klappe...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. September 2006)

Also ich bin heute so ab 4 auf alle Fälle auf der Bahn, endlich mal wieder richtig biken. Wer kommt auch alles?.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. September 2006)

Und noch keiner am Start heute?. Muß nur noch 45 MInuten arbeiten und dann is Wochenede. Auf habt euch net so und kommt auf die Bahn zum biken, is doch spitzen Wetter.


----------



## Speedbullit (8. September 2006)

sorry fahr nach bischofsmais


----------



## fire-flyer (8. September 2006)

ich denk ma ich komm auch so gegen 4


----------



## Rih (8. September 2006)

Ich denke ich bin entweder morgen oder übermorgen auf jeden Fall da...nur 2mal ist leider Dank der deutschen Bummelbahn zu teuer.

Nunja wir werdens sehen. Jetzt gehts aufs Winzafest


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. September 2006)

Wer ist heute auf der bahn, bin so gegen 13:30 - 14:00 da.


----------



## Rih (9. September 2006)

Wer is morgen auf der Bahn ?
Also ich denke mal so gegen 13 oder 14 Uhr werde ich eintrudeln ,vll mit ein paar im Gepäck.

Ich hoffe es ist ein Schlüsselmensch dann da. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. September 2006)

Wie wärs wenn du einfach in den Verein eintrettest, dann wärst du dein eigener "Schlüsselmensch"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themustach (10. September 2006)

*Hier* Schlüsselmensch 
Ich fahr eh mit ihm hin^^ 

Schade jez is Winzerfest vorbei   

Also bis morgen, ich mach mir jetzt nich en Bier auf und geh schlafen.
Gut nacht


----------



## proclimber (10. September 2006)

das mit dem eintreten is eigentlich keine schlechte idee...muss ich mir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. September 2006)

Vorallem bist du dann auch versichert, falls etwas auf der Bahn passiert.


----------



## GaLaXy (11. September 2006)

Hallo! Will auch unbedingt Mitglied bei euch werden! Versuch deshalb auch schon die ganze Zeit Matthias zu erreichen, aber irgendwie is er im moment nie online )


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. September 2006)

Der hat im Moment kein I-net, musste ihn mal auf der bahn darauf ansprechen. Er wird am Samstag bestimmt da sein, da ja der Backer kommen soll.


----------



## GaLaXy (11. September 2006)

@ oOPaLzOo
Alles klar.Vielen dank, mal schauen, wies mir am samstag passt, dann komm ich auf jeden fall mal vorbei - denk mal ihr seid ja auch länger da )


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. September 2006)

Ich denke schon das wir länger da sind


----------



## themustach (11. September 2006)

Morgen wieder jrmand auf der Bahn? 
Denke ich werde wieder vorbeischaun, wenn jemand im Zug mitfährt...

@Palz: Hat der Barspin noch hingehaun?


----------



## fire-flyer (12. September 2006)

also ich bin am donnerstag wieder dabei.
morgen würds en bissl stressig werden wegen fahrschule usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. September 2006)

Mal sehen ob ich heute komme, da ich erst um 6 von der Arbeit daheim bin. Barspin hat nimma geklappt, dafür is der no foot can can dirtreif. Mal sehen wenn ich daheim bin schreib ich wenn ich komm.


----------



## Speedbullit (12. September 2006)

pali bist du morgen abend so ab 1830 da?


----------



## themustach (12. September 2006)

So eine Sche***...jetzt is en Band in meinem Handgeleck gerissen^^
Dabei wollten wir Samstag nach Winterberg....also ich komm heut noichmehr...mal sehen wies geht mit ordentlich tape


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. September 2006)

@speedbullit
mal sehen ob ich da bin, bin erst um 6 von der Arbeit daheim, und ein Kumpel von mir hatte einen Motorad Unfall und liegt im Krankenhaus, den wollten wir eigentlich besuchen. Donnerstag würde mir eher passen. Ich kann dich aber ab 17:30 anrufen ob´s klappt.


----------



## Unwichtig:) (13. September 2006)

um wieviel uhr wäre am samstag jemand da? habe ja immernoch kein schlüssel 

clemens


----------



## JackSlater (14. September 2006)

wollte heute eigentlich vorbei kommen
wollte jetzt nur mal fragen ob jmd mit dem schlussel da is un wenn ja ab wann.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. September 2006)

Ich bin erst morgen wieder auf der Bahn, aber erst ab ca. 16:00 Uhr da.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. September 2006)

und wer ist heute auf der bahn?. Bin wie gesagt so gegen 16 Uhr dort.


----------



## paule_p2 (15. September 2006)

he pali, wir hockenheimer kommen euch heut auf der bahn ,al wieder besuchen... wären so ca. gegen 3 da.


----------



## fire-flyer (15. September 2006)

werd auch so gegen 3-4 kommen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. September 2006)

alles klar, bin dann auch so gegen 3 da


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. September 2006)

Mist der Backer kommt erst nächstes Wochenende :-(


----------



## themustach (15. September 2006)

Heißt das man könnte moin fahrn?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. September 2006)

Denke schon.


----------



## fire-flyer (16. September 2006)

also ich wäre heut da so ab 3 oder 4.

@pali
ähm falls du heut net kommst soll ich dann em matthias oder so den schlüssel geben?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. September 2006)

kannste machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACID MAN (19. September 2006)

Gude Pali Alles Fit Haste Dein Big Air Noch Hätte Evtl En Kolege Der Es Sich Mal Angucken Würde Gruss Bastian


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. September 2006)

Ne is schon verkauft.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. September 2006)

Wer kommt heute auf die Bahn?. Ich bin so gegen 18 -17 Uhr da. Muss leider mit´m Fully kommen da meine Gabel hinne is (schluchts).

@fire-flyer
Hast du dem Mathias meinen Schlüssel für den Container gegeben?.


----------



## fire-flyer (20. September 2006)

ne hab ich verrafft weil ich gedacht hab du kommst ,aber ich kann heut abend kurz vorbeifahrn un dirn vorbeibringen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. September 2006)

Was geht heute?. Gestern war ja net soviel los, müssten auch ein paar Sprünge wieder gemacht werden, is ja alles kaputt. Ich hoff´ das morgen was geht.


----------



## I path (21. September 2006)

eija pali wenn de heut kommst ich würd auch kommen !!
kannst mich ja noch ma anrufen oda so


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. September 2006)

meine dirtjumper wird heute fertig, ich bin so um 6 in worms im r+t, bau die um und komm dann vorbei. könnt ja schonmal bissel an den sprüngen shapen.


----------



## themustach (22. September 2006)

Wie stehts eig?
Warn die Bagger schon da?
Oder kann man heut noch fahrn bzw. stehts FP noch oder schon abgebaut?

Komm sonst heut ma so gegen halb 5 oder so...


----------



## I path (22. September 2006)

steht noch der bagger kommt erst ,morgen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (22. September 2006)

kann man morgen fahren ?


----------



## P.2^^ (22. September 2006)

ich stell jetzt mal die gleiche frage wie über mir schon:

kann man morgen fahren-->also ist jemand uaf der bahn und ist die bahn befahrbar?

wenn ja dann würd ich ma so gegen 1-2 mittags vorbeikommen?

mfg 

ride on


----------



## P.2^^ (22. September 2006)

hat sich erledigt wir hams auf nextes WE verschoben


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. September 2006)

Also der Bagger war da, fahren wird man aber erst richtig alles nÃ¤chstes Wochenende kÃ¶nnen. Wir werden es aber in Zukunft mit Gastfahrern so handhaben das jeder der fahren will 1-2 â¬ zahlen soll. Da wir es nicht mehr einsehen soviel Zeit,Geld und Energie in die Bahn zu stecken das andere fahren kÃ¶nnen. Der Sprit fÃ¼r die Musik, der Arbeitsaufwand um die Dirts zu shapen und alles andere kosten Zeit und Geld. Ich hoffe ihr versteht das.


----------



## Stund (24. September 2006)

Find ich voll in ordnung


----------



## Speedbullit (25. September 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Also der Bagger war da, fahren wird man aber erst richtig alles nächstes Wochenende können. Wir werden es aber in Zukunft mit Gastfahrern so handhaben das jeder der fahren will 1-2  zahlen soll. Da wir es nicht mehr einsehen soviel Zeit,Geld und Energie in die Bahn zu stecken das andere fahren können. Der Sprit für die Musik, der Arbeitsaufwand um die Dirts zu shapen und alles andere kosten Zeit und Geld. Ich hoffe ihr versteht das.




war doch schon immer so und ist auch völlig gerechtfertigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## themustach (25. September 2006)

Jo, bin da auch voll dafür.
Nur hoffentlich wird das auch mal durchgezogen, schließlich war das mit den 1-2 ja schonmal eingeführt, hat aber keiner gemacht


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. September 2006)

So wirklich eigefürt war es nicht, wird jetzt aber denk ich endlich mal durchgezogen.


----------



## fR33sTyl33 (27. September 2006)

ja würd ich auch so machen!! D )gut das ich mitglied bin xD!!ich werd heut dann auch mal wider vorbei kommen so gegn 5

cu fritz


----------



## oOPaLzOo (28. September 2006)

Wer ist morgen auf der Bahn?. Werd so gegen 15:30 bis 16:00 Uhr da sein.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. September 2006)

Wer kommt heute auf die Bahn, werd doch hinkommen.


----------



## themustach (30. September 2006)

Ich werd mal sehen ob ich noch jmd. zusammentrommeln kann!
Allein hab ich auch kein Bock da ne halbe Stunde hinzufahrn...
Nur bis jetzt is keiner on 

Hatte abgesehen davon auch ne harte Nacht....


----------



## oOPaLzOo (1. Oktober 2006)

Und wer is heute da?


----------



## Vogelnescht (1. Oktober 2006)

hi...
ich war noch nie in worms ( bin also auch net im verein) und hätte lust am dienstag da mal zu fahren falls möglich. habe gehört dass man dort auch als nicht-mitglied fahren kann wenn jemand da ist.?!? ist am dienstag jemand da?!
mfg simon


----------



## oOPaLzOo (1. Oktober 2006)

Denk schon das jemand da is, wenn man Ã¼berhaupt fahren kann was heute leider nicht der Fall war da alles Ã¼berschwemmt ist. Ach ja das befahren der Bahn fÃ¼r Nichtmitglieder kostet jetzt 2 â¬.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. Oktober 2006)

Wer hat Lust nächstes Wochenende in Neustadt mit evtl. noch´en paar Leuts von dort bissel DH zu fahren?. Ich werd schauen das ich dort bin, is aber auch wie immer schieben angesagt denke ich aber der Weg bzw. die abfahrt ist das Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stund (3. Oktober 2006)

@Pali:Wür die Strecke gern mal rocken,wenns wetter mitspielt kannst mit mir rechnen.

De Flipper


----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. Oktober 2006)

Alles klar, wird wahrscheinlich next Weekend klargehen. Ich ruf dich dann vorher mal an, hab ne´ neue Nummer.


----------



## Stund (4. Oktober 2006)

Alles klar


----------



## oOPaLzOo (5. Oktober 2006)

So wies aussieht Sonntag um 13:00 Uhr Neustadt Böbig oder HBF. Im dirts in Neustadt thread steht mehr.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. Oktober 2006)

Was´n los, hier is auch keiner mehr unterwegs. Wie wär´s mit biken in Neustadt am Wochenende. DH-mäsig versteht sich.


----------



## Didgi (10. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

wie siehts aus? Ist morgen jemand auf der Bahn? Wollte evtl. mit nem Kumpel vorbeikommen.

Nächstes WE Neustadt wär cool. Aber Sonntags würd mir persönlich besser passen.

Daniel


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin morgen net da da ich arbeiten muss. Ich weis garnet ob die Bahn morgen befahrbar ist. Ich geh heute abend nach worms streeten, kann dir dann heute Abend bescheit sagen ob morgen jemand da is und ob man fahren kann.

Sonntag bin ich in Neustadt dabei wenn nicht Winterberg dazwischen kommt.


----------



## fire-flyer (10. Oktober 2006)

also neustadt wär ich eventuell auch dabei wenns meine fahrerischen fähigkeiten mitmachen hehe.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. Oktober 2006)

Ach da brachste keine Angst zu haben, is für jeden fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. Oktober 2006)

Auf geh mit.


----------



## Stund (11. Oktober 2006)

Ja komm,je mehr desto besser!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. Oktober 2006)

Du kannst diesmal auch mitkommen, wo warst du letztes mal?


----------



## fire-flyer (11. Oktober 2006)

ja ok muss nur hoffen das meine bremse die woche noch kommt.


----------



## Stund (11. Oktober 2006)

@Pali: Letztes WE war ich auf der Neustädter Kerwe und am Sonntag hab ich kurz mal auf der Bahn vorbeigeschaut-war aber unfahrbar.
Hab mich ja auf dieses WE eingestellt,Samstag komm ich vielleicht auf die Bahn,und Sonntag fahr ich DH mit euch.


----------



## I path (11. Oktober 2006)

ja am sonntag bin auch dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich weis net ob die Bahn befahrbar is.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. Oktober 2006)

Samstag bin ich evtl. in Winterberg wenn´s klappt. Aber Sonntag auf alle Fälle in Neustadt.


----------



## Stund (13. Oktober 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Samstag bin ich evtl. in Winterberg wenn´s klappt. Aber Sonntag auf alle Fälle in Neustadt.



Hast du evtl. noch platz für ein Rad und ne Person,ich war schon seit über nem Jahr nicht mehr in Winterberg?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahr mit´m Kumpel mit, Platz is glaub ich keiner mehr.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Oktober 2006)

Wer will heute biken?


----------



## Stund (14. Oktober 2006)

Doch nicht W.B. wa?-Wann u. Wo treffen wir uns morgen in Neustadt?


----------



## Stund (14. Oktober 2006)

Achja,wie sieht denn die Bahn aus?Wenn das mit Neustadt nicht wird,können wir ja nach Worms.Hab ja erstmal Urlaub


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Oktober 2006)

Also wir treffen uns morgen um 1 am HBF in NW. Wenn de kommst wirste bestimmt im selben zu sein in den wir in LU einsteigen.Ich ruf dich aber später nochmal an.

Nee WB hat net geklappt, leider.


----------



## fire-flyer (15. Oktober 2006)

pali wolltet ihr heut net weg?


----------



## Stund (15. Oktober 2006)

Ja,dachte ich auch.Wir ham trotzdem dick abgerockt mit "Imaginär-Pali".

Was war den los,zu heftig Party gemacht oder en Mädel kennengelernt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. Oktober 2006)

Hey sorry wegen gestern, is beides passiert.Aber nächstes auf jeden Fall.Tut mir echt Leid.


----------



## Stund (16. Oktober 2006)

Alla gut,ich kenns ja selber.Der DH war übrigens Fett aber zu kurz!
Sag mal,könntest du heute mal auf der Bahn vorbeischauen,und mir dann sagen ob sie befahrbar ist?Ich hab jetzt bis Mittwoch KurzUrlaub
und will morgen mal wieder in Worms trainieren.
Und ab wann ist eigentlich Sergey dort?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich Zeit hab kann ich das machen, nur denk ich das es schlecht aussieht da der Regen alles komplet ausgespühlt hat und die Kicker erst wieder geschapet werden müssen.Ich checks aber mal ab wies aussieht.


----------



## fire-flyer (16. Oktober 2006)

also ich war gestern mal na da konnteste nurs north shore fahrn beim table am zaun hat sogar noch es wasser gestanden


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke das mit der Bahn kann man vergessen, ich werd morgen nach der Arbeit dort vorbeischauen und die dirts etwas shapen. Die Schnitzelbox is auch schon abgebaut. Ich denk das es darauf hinauslaufen wird das wir die restlichen Holzrampen fertig bauen, so das man die doubleline im Winter springen kann da die tables nur noch kaputtgefahren werden da die nimmer richtig trocknen.


----------



## Stund (16. Oktober 2006)

Gut,ab wann biste da?Dann komm ich auch und helf mit shapen und Bauen,und fahrn noch en bisschen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir wirds kurz nach bis halb 7. Bin erst um 17:30.


----------



## Stund (17. Oktober 2006)

Mmmm des lohnt sich garnicht für mich um die zeit noch zu kommen,dann wirds ja schon dunkel,mal sehen wenn endlich mal wieder alles trocken ist.
Am WE solls ja auch wieder pi$$en!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. Oktober 2006)

Jemand Bock heute streeten zu gehen?. Bin ab 14:30 daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (20. Oktober 2006)

würd gern aber is en bissl schlecht weil ich gegen 3 uhr nach heidelberg fahr meine bremse holn .kommt drauf an wie lang ihr macht?!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. Oktober 2006)

hey leuts was is´n mit euch los, hier geht ja überhaupt nichts mehr. Seid ihr alle tot oder was.


----------



## KrossChris (22. Oktober 2006)

ist heut jemand da, wollte mit flo eventuell mal bei euch vorbeischaun.

greetz


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. Oktober 2006)

Haaaaaaaaalloooooooooooooo?


----------



## fire-flyer (26. Oktober 2006)

jaa des is komisch wenn ich da bin ich keiner da 

also wenns die woche noch so bleibt mitm wetter könnte man ja eventuell am wochende wieder auf die bahn wennse befahrbar ist.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (26. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich morgen evtl. den schice Gips abbekomm und wieder ein wenig auftretten darf komm ich auf alle Fälle am WE auf die Bahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hi-Flyer (27. Oktober 2006)

Gibs?.. Was hasten geschaft?...
Also ich wollt heute wieder biken gehen meinem Finger geht es wieder besser...
Wie siehtsen auf de Bahn aus?..
Hat ma wieder jemand bock nach Neustadt zu fahren würd gern ma wieder hin...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Oktober 2006)

Hab den Fuss verdreht letzten Freitag als ich beim 360er üben dumm aufgekommen bin. Naja shit happens. Neustadt würd ich auch gern kann ja aber leider net. Will endlich mal wieder bigbike fahren, ich werd noch bekloppt das ich net biken kann, obwohl ich erst seit einer Woche net heizen kann. Hab mir aber zum trost mal wieder selbst was geschenkt


----------



## fire-flyer (27. Oktober 2006)

und das wäre


----------



## Didgi (27. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

ist unter der Woche auch jemand da? Am MI oder DO?

Daniel


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Oktober 2006)

Verrat ich noch net 

@didgi
kann ich net genau sagen ob jemand da is oder ob die neuen dirts schon befahrbar sind. Ich checks mal ab und geb dir gegebenenfalls die Nummer vom Mathias per PM, der kann die genaueres sagen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Oktober 2006)

Hab dir die Nummer mal per PN geschickt, ruf ihn dan grad an.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (28. Oktober 2006)

Am Dienstag Fahren wir nach Neustadt (Mirko,Muth&Ich)
Wer mit will grad bescheid sagen..
Wir treffen uns vorraussichtlich um 10Uhr in Worms am Bahnhof


----------



## Didgi (28. Oktober 2006)

Hey,

KrossChris und ich wollen am MI (Feiertag) evtl nach Wildbad. Den DH kann man ja trotzdem fahren.

Hätte da evtl noch jemand interesse? Mit mehreren machts ja mehr bock.

Daniel


----------



## oOPaLzOo (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich wär gern dabei wenn ich laufen könnte


----------



## Didgi (28. Oktober 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Ich wär gern dabei wenn ich laufen könnte



Schade, gute Besserung!

Kannst ja mitgehen und Bilder machen  

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (28. Oktober 2006)

Didgi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> KrossChris und ich wollen am MI (Feiertag) evtl nach Wildbad. Den DH kann man ja trotzdem fahren.
> 
> ...


Servus!
Sollte sich das Wetter für Mittwoch besser bin ich dabei...
Donnerstag soll da übrigens der erste Schnee fallen!


----------



## Didgi (28. Oktober 2006)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Servus!
> Sollte sich das Wetter für Mittwoch besser bin ich dabei...
> Donnerstag soll da übrigens der erste Schnee fallen!



Ok, colle Sache.

Das mit dem Schnee ist doch wohl ein Witz oder?

Daniel


----------



## I path (28. Oktober 2006)

des mit diensatd wollt ich fragen ob ma da vllt net noch ma die zeit übereleggn könnte da ich bis um 1 uhr schule hab ob da net noch um 13.45 fhren könnte also von der zeit bis es dunkel wird reichts auf jeden fall!!!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi ich hab den Film von 2005 mal online gestellt, wer böcke hat kann ihn sich mal reinziehen. Die action is da noch net so derbe und den Film hab ich in ein paar Stunden zusammengeschnitten. Viel Spass damit.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=246842


----------



## Stund (29. Oktober 2006)

Jo schöner Film Pali,und für 4 Stunden nicht schlecht!

Wie siehts eigentlich mit deinem Fuss aus?Du musst es ja auch immer übertreiben,du alter Pro .


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. Oktober 2006)

Morgen muss ich ins K-haus, dann muß der Schlappen geröngt werden aber ich denke das es gut aussieht sonst werd ich noch bekloppt will wieder biken.

Ach ja will nen neuen Film drehen da das level generell gestiegen ist, den ich dann nicht so 0815 angehen will. Kannst ja einer der Hauptdarsteller sein


----------



## Stund (29. Oktober 2006)

Das mit dem Fuss ist echt ne scheiss sache-auf jeden schnelle Besserung.

Die anfrage,einer der Hauptdarsteller zu sein nehm ich an,und da ich ne Digital Camera zum Birthday bekomm, können wir uns die Filmzeit teilen .

Ich hoffe man kann in nächster zeit mal wieder auf die Bahn-deswegen werd ich nämlich noch verrückt,weil ich nichts gescheites zum Biken hab!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. Oktober 2006)

Hab die mal ne PN geschickt


----------



## fire-flyer (29. Oktober 2006)

also ich wäre vll morgen mal wieder auf de bahn 
hab mir nämlich wie der her pali auch was gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hi-Flyer (29. Oktober 2006)

Wegen DI - Neustadt wir werden später fahren nicht schon um 10Uhr sondern eher gegen 13Uhr


----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. Oktober 2006)

Törööööööhhhhhhhhhhh die Misgeburt von Gips is ab, keine Bänder gerissen und auch nischt gebrochen. Tja sieht ihr mal wieder ich bekomm mich selbst nichtmal klein. 3 Wochen und uch bin wieder voll dabei.


----------



## Stund (30. Oktober 2006)

Yeah,glückwunsch man,dann kanns ja bald wieder losgehen.
Wir müssen mal dieses Jahr irgenwo ne session machen,so Streetmässig oder Worms.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. Oktober 2006)

Ich wär für Feudenheim


----------



## Stund (31. Oktober 2006)

Können wa ach mache,ich fahr heut sowieso nach Mannheim und check mal en paar fette Stairgaps und das BMCC-Gelände aus.over.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (31. Oktober 2006)

Alles klar, aber Stadt wär ich eher für streettricks. Du kannst ja trotzdem Treppen checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACID MAN (31. Oktober 2006)

Lustiges Vieo Pali
Warste Mal Wieder Am Frankenstein Dis Strecke Is Richtig Heftig Geworden


----------



## oOPaLzOo (31. Oktober 2006)

Ne leider net, wenn mein Fuss wieder fit is schau ich das ich mal wieder hin komm.


----------



## Rih (31. Oktober 2006)

Werden hier aus Bensem auch bald mal wieder vorbeischneien nur imo sind ja grad so komische Gleisbauarbeiten , deswegen ist es mim Zug schlecht nach Worms zu kommen.

Naja morgen BIo Arbeit und wir sehen weiter.

Grüßle und gute Besserung an Pali


----------



## felixII (31. Oktober 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Ich wär für Feudenheim




In worms gibts bald wohl was neues  ?
Heute haben die Im Park am Hbf nen geilen Glatten Asphaltplatz gemacht.


----------



## Speedbullit (1. November 2006)

ist heute jemand in worms?


----------



## Didgi (1. November 2006)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> ist heute jemand in worms?



Hey,

gute Frage. Würd evtl auch mal vorbeischauen.

Daniel


----------



## Didgi (1. November 2006)

Hey,

also das mit heute hat sich ja erledigt. Aber wie siehts mit Freitag aus? Ist da jemand auf der Bahn? Vormittags?

Würd evtl. vorbeischauen.

Daniel


----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. November 2006)

Was geht heute?


----------



## Speedbullit (3. November 2006)

schaffe schaffe häuslebaue, morgen jemand am start?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. November 2006)

Kann ich net 100pro sagen, weis auch net ob man überhaupt fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACID MAN (4. November 2006)

Ihr Habt Bei Euch Auf Der Bahn En Bissel Geschaufelt?
Gibt Davon Scho Bilder


----------



## oOPaLzOo (5. November 2006)

Wer hat Böcke am Freitag im Wäldchen zu streeten, da mein Fuß wieder fit is. Hoffe nur das mein neues Kettenblatt bis dann da is.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (6. November 2006)

Servus dachte du musst noch warten bis alles verheilt is...
Kommste mal mit nach Neustadt?..
Wir warn heute wieder war geil


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. November 2006)

ja streeten geht mehr oder weniger, aber keine 1,5 Stunden den Berg hochschieben tut dannn schon swchweine weh.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. November 2006)

Wer hat jetzt Böcke am Freitag im Wäldchen zu streeten. Bin so gegen 
15- 15:30 da.


----------



## Rih (9. November 2006)

Einfach mal ne kurze Zwischenfrage: Wo isn das Wäldchen in Worms und was ist da denn so ,außer Bäume und Laub ? 

Muss ja mal Alternativen zur Bahn kennenlernen. 

Grüßle 

P.S.: Wir kommen ja imo sowieso net rüber , DANKE an die deutsche Bummelbahn, die ihre bekloppte Strecke ausbessern muss oder was auch immer...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. November 2006)

Hi, das Wäldchen is nähe Rheinbrücke wo der Tierpark is. Viel is da net, nur ne funbox und 2 quader´s (weis jetzt net wie man das schreibt) so wirklich lohnt sich das net extra zu kommen. Die Bahn wird in nächster Zeit auch nimmer befahrbar sein. Leider...


----------



## Rih (9. November 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Hi, das Wäldchen is nähe Rheinbrücke wo der Tierpark is. Viel is da net, nur ne funbox und 2 quader´s (weis jetzt net wie man das schreibt) so wirklich lohnt sich das net extra zu kommen. Die Bahn wird in nächster Zeit auch nimmer befahrbar sein. Leider...



Ja ok , ersma Merci!

Aber warum wird sie nicht befahrbar sein ,zu schlammig oder wurde vllt was kaputt gemacht ?  Naja da die DB uns ja so nicht nach Wormsch bringen kann, geht es ja noch oder wird sie längerfristig nicht mehr befahrbar sein ? 

Naja dann haut ma rein Jungs und ich mach Deutsch 

Marc


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. November 2006)

Die wird auf dauer zu schlammig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixII (10. November 2006)

Hey,
also im Wormser Asipark steht jetzt ne Beton Quater und ne Box wie in Hd unter de Brücke, mal schauen was noch kommt ist noch Platz.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. November 2006)

Ich hoffe das es was gescheites wird, so wie´s jetzt is wie ich´s gesagt bekommen habe isses net so dolle.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (14. November 2006)

*BIKE GESTOHLEN*
HI mir wurde mein Bike gestohlen.  Das Fahrrad ist ein eigenbau aus Edelstahl und sehr auffÃ¤lig. Parts: Marzocchi 888 Race Face Diabolus Lenker und Vorbau ,Louise FR Bremsen mit Stahlflex leitungen ,Blau Eloxierte KOOKA Kurbeln ,Magura Gustav M Naben ,Mavic 321Disc Felge VR und Sun Intense MAG30 DH HR ,Maxxis Reifen (NEU) ,FOX Vanilla DH DÃ¤mpfer mit Externem AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter.

Wer Hinweise geben kann dass Fahrrad wieder zu finden bitte bei mir 
Tel: 0162/48 49 861  __  06241/591 406 
melden oder die Polizei alamieren


500â¬ Belohnung


----------



## Hi-Flyer (14. November 2006)

Hier noch ein Bild


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. November 2006)

Is ja ********.


----------



## Stund (14. November 2006)

Und Pali soweit wieder Fit?Wann machen wa die Street-Session in Feudenheim?
Ich hab ein paar fette Stairgaps entdeckt und gerockt u.a. ein 26er set!!! 

Hey und du mit deinem Selbstgeschweisstem Rad(weis deinen namen nicht mehr),wir warn ja mal zu viert Downhillen.
Der typ der das rad klaut hat ja noch mehr dünnpfiff in der Birne wie der typ der dem Matthias das rad gerippt hat!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaLaXy (15. November 2006)

Hi-Flyer schrieb:


> *BIKE GESTOHLEN*
> HI mir wurde mein Bike gestohlen.  Das Fahrrad ist ein eigenbau aus Edelstahl und sehr auffälig. Parts: Marzocchi 888 Race Face Diabolus Lenker und Vorbau ,Louise FR Bremsen mit Stahlflex leitungen ,Blau Eloxierte KOOKA Kurbeln ,Magura Gustav M Naben ,Mavic 321Disc Felge VR und Sun Intense MAG30 DH HR ,Maxxis Reifen (NEU) ,FOX Vanilla DH Dämpfer mit Externem Ausgleichsbehälter.
> 
> Wer Hinweise geben kann dass Fahrrad wieder zu finden bitte bei mir
> ...


Oh man, das is echt zum heulen , mein allerherzlichstes Beileid.........

Da krieg ich nen richtigen Hals , wenn sich Leute an Sachen vergreifen, die denen gar nicht gehören.....

Da ich auch aus Worms komme, werd ich aber auf jeden Fall Augen und Ohren offen halten, versprochen!!!!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. November 2006)

Bin wieder fit, von mir aus können wir am Wochenende wieder biken wenn´s Wetter passt, sieht ja gany dannach aus.


----------



## P.2^^ (16. November 2006)

hallo..wie siehts denn am samstag aus? is da jemand auf de bahn? würd gern mal mit nem kumpel vorbeischaun


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. November 2006)

Ich weiss net ob man fahren kann, werd morgen wenn ich Zeit hab mal nachschauen.


----------



## mtomac204de (23. November 2006)

und es werden köpfe rollen
gruss: von mir


----------



## mtomac204de (23. November 2006)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> hallo..wie siehts denn am samstag aus? is da jemand auf de bahn? würd gern mal mit nem kumpel vorbeischaun



gefahren wird erst wenn es wieder trocken ist 
sonst bleibt es geschlossen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. November 2006)

Jaue eL tomaco, geh doch mal an dein Telefon. Was geht´n jetzt mit´m Holz???????????


----------



## Speedbullit (24. November 2006)

pali, so burg?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. November 2006)

Ja wir sind morgen da, kannst auch mein bike antesten. Ich sag aber gleich für´n richtigen dh gebrauch müsste das Tretlager etwas tiefer sein, aber sonst gute Perfomance, Geometrie und Handling.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. November 2006)

Ach ja wie sieht´s nächstes Jahr mit den Rennen aus, wenn´s Autotechnisch klappt wär ich endlich mal dabei. Konnte dieses Jahr leider nirgens hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (24. November 2006)

verdammt, wenn mein Keiler fertig ist muss ich auch mal zur Burg kommen...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. November 2006)

Du Arsch, hast immer geile bikes am start. Hab jetzt aber ach nen SXTrail


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. November 2006)

Und bist immer überall am fahren, wär ich auch gern!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. November 2006)

Hast du eigentlich ICQ?


----------



## Speedbullit (25. November 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> verdammt, wenn mein Keiler fertig ist muss ich auch mal zur Burg kommen...




da wirds langsam echt zeit


----------



## Rih (25. November 2006)

Wir werden so vllt mit 4 Leuten morgen an der Burg ankreuzen um wieder etwas Bergabzufahren. 

Und Wetter soll ja auch net so schlecht werden  

Gruss Marc


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. November 2006)

@Speedbullit
wo warst du heute?. War echt lustig und ich hab endlich die Göttin gemacht, wurde aber auch Zeit, hat mich voll genervt.


----------



## proclimber (25. November 2006)

R-e-s-p-e-c-t!!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. November 2006)

Is eigentlich smother als ich dachte, is jetzt mein Lieblingssprung ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rih (25. November 2006)

Geil ! Bis ich da jemals drüber hüpp dauerts noch.

Seid ihr morgen wieder da  ?

Gruss Marc


----------



## Speedbullit (26. November 2006)

konnte sa nicht, fahre jetzt los, daumen für die göttin


----------



## bikeburnz (26. November 2006)

@pali: bin momentan eher über skype erreichbar. name: holleburns


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. Dezember 2006)

Was iss´n hier los, In Worms biked wohl niemand mehr?. Auf meldet euch ihr Lumpensammler, bin doch kein Alleinunterhalter!


----------



## fire-flyer (6. Dezember 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Was iss´n hier los, In Worms biked wohl niemand mehr?. Auf meldet euch ihr Lumpensammler, bin doch kein Alleinunterhalter!



ach wisch dir doch es pippi ausn augen

hab beschlossen mir doch wieder en ht aufzubauen.

is für worms einfach besser


----------



## ACID MAN (7. Dezember 2006)

He Männer Sobalt Eure Bahn Wieder Befahrbar Is Bin Ich Am Start Mom Halt Nur Mim Big Hit Des Onner Is Im Umbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. Dezember 2006)

Am Samstag Darmstadt?. Wer is dabei oder dort?


----------



## Speedbullit (7. Dezember 2006)

hi, denke , dass ich da bin


----------



## Stund (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich hoffe dass ich da bin,weis halt den weg nich genau aber mal schauen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. Dezember 2006)

Laut Wetter.de soll es ja halbwegs gutes Wetter geben. Ich hoffe das ich hinkomme.


----------



## Stund (8. Dezember 2006)

so das wird morgen doch nichts bei mir.mein biggi is am Steuerrohr gerissen,und ich muss auf den neuen rahmen warten.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. Dezember 2006)

neee oda?. Is ja *******.


----------



## Stund (9. Dezember 2006)

Naja,aber nächstes WE bau ich das neue auf und dann gehts wieder ab wie gewohnt
Achja ich bekomm sogar das BigHit 3 2007 in Avocado.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. Dezember 2006)

Schön, schön.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. Dezember 2006)

Wer hat Böcke am Sonntag in Mannheim zu streeten?. Meldet euch mal.


----------



## proclimber (15. Dezember 2006)

würd gern am sonntag an die burg. wie wärs damit????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. Dezember 2006)

Muss ich sehen das ich igendwie hinkomme, werd voraussichtlich am Sa. schon dort sein.


----------



## Speedbullit (15. Dezember 2006)

dann sieht man sich ja


----------



## proclimber (15. Dezember 2006)

@pali: dann schlaf halt zwischen de göttin. ich bring dir dann auch brötchen mit


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. Dezember 2006)

Is mir viel zu kalt und im dunkeln hab ich auch noch Angst. Bin morgen dort mit Sonntag muss ich sehen, will mal wieder nach Feudenheim in den Skatepark, streeten is halt auch was feines.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. Dezember 2006)

Wollen wir am Samstag den 13.12.2006 nen Glühweinabend auf der Bahn machen, wer Böcke hat soll bescheit sagen.


----------



## proclimber (19. Dezember 2006)

an deinem angegeben datum wird niemal jemand kommen können. 
Soll warsch. *23.12.2006* heißen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. Dezember 2006)

Ach ja stimmt  total verpeilt. Ach ja wo warst du am Samstag, ich war in Darmstadt hab dich aber nirgens geshen.

So jetzt nochmal, meinte den 23.12.2006. Wer hat Böcke nen lustigen Abend aug der Bahn zu haben, wenn sich keiner meldet mach ich alleine Party ihr Luschen!


----------



## proclimber (20. Dezember 2006)

ich war am sonntag dort. hab ich aber geschrieben...musste samstags schaffen.


----------



## Speedbullit (20. Dezember 2006)

wir sind im weihnachsstress und müssen das angebot wohl ausschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. Dezember 2006)

@Speedbullit
samstag Darmstadt?. Ich und de Timo sind Wahrscheinlich dort.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. Dezember 2006)

@proclimber
Ne muss Gott sei Dank Samstag`s nie schaffen, kann mich ab Freitag voll auf meinen Urlaub konzentrieren, und das werd ich auch.
Willste auch am Sa. kommen?

Ach ja werd voraussichtlich mit´m SX Trail da sein, kann dein Kumpel dann mal probefahren.


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Dezember 2006)

hi!
werde am 29.12. auch mal an der burg erscheinen.. vielleicht sieht man sich ..wär cool


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Dezember 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> @Speedbullit
> samstag Darmstadt?. Ich und de Timo sind Wahrscheinlich dort.



bedingt durch den weihnachtsstress leider nicht, vielleicht komme ich am 29. muss mal schauen ob ich mir freinehme oder nicht.


----------



## proclimber (21. Dezember 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> @proclimber
> 
> Ach ja werd voraussichtlich mit´m SX Trail da sein, kann dein Kumpel dann mal probefahren.



....is mein bruder  
samstag geht garnix. muss wieder 10 bis 18uhr schaffen. danach bin ich meist knülle.


----------



## bikeburnz (21. Dezember 2006)

proclimber schrieb:


> ....is mein bruder
> samstag geht garnix. muss wieder 10 bis 18uhr schaffen. danach bin ich meist knülle.



schaffst du am Glühweinstand ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proclimber (21. Dezember 2006)

schön wärs. 
muss schrauben, ski und snowboard service machen und räder verkaufen. nach 8 stunden fontalem kundenkontakt und dauerbeschallung mit weihnachtsmusik bin ich zu fast nix mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Dezember 2006)

wie siehts am 29.12. bei dir aus.. auch schaffe? oder burg??


----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich seh zu das ich am 29. da bin, des mit morgen weis ich doch net 100 pro da wir evtl. Kalmit shuteln wollen. Wird sich erst morgen zeigen.


----------



## bikeburnz (22. Dezember 2006)

jo mach das, dann kannste mich dort mal einweisen...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. Dezember 2006)

Werd ich tun


----------



## KRIEGER (24. Dezember 2006)

seid ihr am Montag (also morgen ^^) oder evtl. auch Dienstag auf der Bahn? 

Ich fahre morgen auf Geburtstag meiner Tante, und die wohnt in der Nähe von Worms. Hätte evtl. mein Bike mitgenommen und euch besucht


----------



## Stund (24. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab auch vor am Dienstag zu kommen!
Und Pali,dann könnten wir das mit der Anmeldung über die Bühne bringen!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. Dezember 2006)

@Krieger
sorry die Bahn is total nass, das mit Fahren kannst leider vergessen. Ich schreib ins Forum wenn man wieder biken kann.

@Stund
muss so´ne Anmeldung vom Mathias holen, hab leider keine zuhause.
Haste Böcke nächstes Jahr außer Slopestyle ein paar rennen mit zu fahren?. Würd ich gern mal machen, so in der Hobbyklasse bissel rumeiern, vielleicht auch mehr


----------



## KRIEGER (24. Dezember 2006)

hmmm, ok schade. Meinst man kann fahren wenns bis dienstag nicht mehr regnet?

DH-Rennen sind übrigenz ne ganz feine Sache


----------



## Stund (24. Dezember 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> @Krieger
> sorry die Bahn is total nass, das mit Fahren kannst leider vergessen. Ich schreib ins Forum wenn man wieder biken kann.
> 
> @Stund
> ...



Na klar!
Ich hab vor nächstes Jahr so viele Rennen und Veranstaltungen in meinen Terminkalender zu packen,bis er platzt!
Brauch halt nur jemanden der mich hinfährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. Dezember 2006)

@Krieger
ich schau mal, denk aber eher net.

@Stund
geht mir leider genauso, sonst wär ich schon dieses Jahr dabei gewesen.
Wie gesagt wir checken´s mal ab.

Ach ja, am 29. wird glaub ich jeder in Darmstadt sein.


----------



## Stund (25. Dezember 2006)

Wie geil,und am Samstag auch?Am Freitag muss ich leider bis 15.30 Uhr schaffen!
Wenn ihr am Samstag fahrt,kann ich dann bei euch mitfahren?Wäre mal geil die Göttin zu springen!!!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. Dezember 2006)

Is glaub ich eher schlecht da net viel Platz im Auto is, mit´m Zug is glaub ich sogar einfacher von Heidelberg aus, und ob die anderen a, Samstag dort hinfahren weis ich nicht. Bin froh das die mich zum Glück immer mitnehmen (bzw.Platz für mich ist) sonst würd ich auch nie hinkommen.


----------



## proclimber (25. Dezember 2006)

ich hab mir schon alle termine in de kalender eingetragen und die urlaubsscheine ausgefüllt...unterschrift fehlt noch aber das wird schon. dieses jahr (07) muss es einfach klappen. Freitag hab ich frei und wenn nix dazwischen kommt werden marc und ich auch in darmstadt sein.


----------



## bikeburnz (25. Dezember 2006)

das wird ja richtig lustisch


----------



## mtb_nico (26. Dezember 2006)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Ach ja, am 29. wird glaub ich jeder in Darmstadt sein.


Öhm,.. was ist denn an dem ominösen 29.?!
Würd ja auch gerne mal vorbei schauen... Habs ja irgendwie noch nie auf den Abbel bekommen...


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Dezember 2006)

da kommt das Christkind.. ähh nee war ja schon 
 na da wird s wohl ne amtliche session geben


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Dezember 2006)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> da kommt das Christkind.. ähh nee war ja schon
> na da wird s wohl ne amtliche session geben


Öhm... dann würds sich ja glatt rentieren an dem Tag mal vorbei zu schauen?! Wa?


----------



## bikeburnz (27. Dezember 2006)

jo denk schon..bestimmt n haufen menschen.. wenns nit soooo kalt wird und pisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (28. Dezember 2006)

@pali und den rest: wann seid ihr morgen in Darmstadt?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (28. Dezember 2006)

Wir werden so um 13:00 Uhr dort sein wenn´s Wetter past.


----------



## Kitticat (28. Dezember 2006)

wir haben mal halb 1 in visier genommen...heute war beschissenes wetter in ffm. um 14 uhr schon dunkel, regen und kalt. aber morgen solls ja besser werden


----------



## proclimber (28. Dezember 2006)

marc, christian, dennis und ich sind wohl gegen 12 uhr dort! das wird fett!!!!


----------



## bikeburnz (28. Dezember 2006)

na dann..bis morsche


----------



## proclimber (29. Dezember 2006)

war echt klasse heute!!!!! burnz, schickst du mir bitte die Bilder - DANKE!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (29. Dezember 2006)

jo war  schön heut. Die Bilder, auch wenn sie nit so dolle geworden sind, auf meiner HP..
Cya next time in D-Stadt


----------



## proclimber (29. Dezember 2006)

sind garnet sooo schlecht..man kan jo noch was erkenne


----------



## bikeburnz (29. Dezember 2006)

muss mal wieder Kamera Tuning machen.Ich konnt die einstellung nimmer so machen, das die Bilder hell werden.. Belichtung ist total verstellt..  
daher wirds beim nächsten mal wieder ordentliche fotos geben ..


----------



## oOPaLzOo (5. Januar 2007)

Ich war auch da, nur leider net so motiviert da ich schice Reifen drauf hatte und der Boden dafür zu pampig war.


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Januar 2007)

bin am so wieder da


----------



## bikeburnz (5. Januar 2007)

me 2


----------



## fire-flyer (8. Januar 2007)

also wenn ihr mal wieder streeten geht bin ich die nächsten tage wieder dabei


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. Januar 2007)

Wenn´s Wetter passt spätestens am Freitag.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. Januar 2007)

Lebt ihr noch?


----------



## Lucky Luciano (11. Januar 2007)

ich len noch gruß marc limbim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (11. Januar 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Lebt ihr noch?



jawoll sir!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. Januar 2007)

Radfahren?


----------



## mtomac204de (13. Januar 2007)

natürlich 
und das wetter ist immer geiler wenn es so bleibt werde ich die bahn bald wieder auf machen 
gruss an alle...........


----------



## ACID MAN (15. Januar 2007)

Ja Das Wetter Is Der Hammer Bin Mom Nur Im Wald Unterwegs Hätte Bock Mal Wieder Auf Die Bahn Zu Kommen


----------



## MajorRush (17. Januar 2007)

Sers Frohes Neues,

habda genung Fett gesammelt? Wenn ja konnt da uff de Bahn mal zum abspecke kumme . Un wann könne ma wieder wat uff de Bahn was baue? 


Gruß Sergej


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Januar 2007)

Fett bin ich leider geworden, sobald das man wieder auf der Bahn fahren kann bin ich da.


----------



## mtomac204de (18. Januar 2007)

MajorRush schrieb:


> Sers Frohes Neues,
> 
> habda genung Fett gesammelt? Wenn ja konnt da uff de Bahn mal zum abspecke kumme . Un wann könne ma wieder wat uff de Bahn was baue?
> 
> ...



hallo sergey
wünsche dir auch ein frohes neues j....
du auf der bahn kannst du noch nicht fahren da alles noch zu nass ist
aber du wohnst ja gerade eine strasse weiter und wenn du lust hast
 komm einfach mal vorbei vieleicht können wir ja ein paar jungs zum
grillen und dummes gebabbel überreden
gruss:matthias


----------



## garbage (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
mein Sohn würde sich gerne mal auf eurer Bahn Austoben,
Könnten wir nächsten Freitag oder Samstag mal bei euch vorbeischauen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. Januar 2007)

Im moment is die Bahn leider noch unbefahrbar da der Boden total aufgeweicht ist. Es kann noch eine Zeit lang dauern bis man dort wieder fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. Januar 2007)

Wollen wir am Samstag auf der Bahn ein kleines happening veranstalten, da so wie es aussiht das Holz am Donnerstag oder Freitag da ist und wir mit dem Bau der Rampen beginnen können, wär es evtl. angebracht abends noch einen zu heben da wir ja schon länger nichts mehr gemeinsam auf dem Gelände unternommen haben.


----------



## MajorRush (23. Januar 2007)

Jooo bin dabei


Gruß Sergej


----------



## fire-flyer (23. Januar 2007)

dabei


----------



## Stund (25. Januar 2007)

Auf mich könnt ihr auch zählen!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. Januar 2007)

Mal sehen ob das am Sa. doch noch was wird, weiß net ob das Holz gekommen ist und arbeiten muss ich auch noch. Mal sehen wenn ich Zeit finde schreib ich was hier rein.


----------



## MajorRush (27. Januar 2007)

Lieber dohom bleibe bei dem wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. Februar 2007)

Mit euch is auch nimmer viel los.Was geht eigentlich in Worms ab fährt keiner Rad, sobald das Wetter besser is müssen wir alle mal wieder auf der Bahn biken.Immer dran denken, schwul is der der es von hinten an geht.


----------



## Stund (3. Februar 2007)

Na mit dir aber auch nich!Letzten Samstag war ich da,als einzigster bin dann halt gestreetet.Aber wirklich much hab ich nich gefunden.
Das war schwul!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. Februar 2007)

Ich werd mich ab jetzt wieder mehr auf´s biken konzentrieren hab noch´n paar Sachen die ich dieses drauf haben will.


----------



## mtomac204de (4. Februar 2007)

ich werde heute aufmachen das wetter ist ok
bin die tage schon gefahren wahr alles schön trocken


hat jemand lust ????


----------



## ACID MAN (4. Februar 2007)

Gude Matias Wenn Des Wetter Stimmt Machst Du Auch Unter Der Woche Mal Auf Gruss Bastian


----------



## MajorRush (4. Februar 2007)

Jeder labert das er am Samstag kummt. War am Samstag auf der Bahn hab 2-3 Stunden Fußball geguckt un sonst war keiner von uns da . Wenn ihr als immer sachd "Ja Samstach do komm ich" dann kuumd auch!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. Februar 2007)

Am kommenden Samstag bin ich wenn´s Wetter passt auf jeden fall auf der bahn.Letzten Samstag musste ich schaffen.


----------



## mtomac204de (4. Februar 2007)

ACID MAN schrieb:


> Gude Matias Wenn Des Wetter Stimmt Machst Du Auch Unter Der Woche Mal Auf Gruss Bastian



ich bin die woche über nicht im lande kann aber sein das jemand anderes da ist was ich aber nicht 100 pro sagen kann
da ich aber heute das 2. mal seit 1.5 jahren gefahren bin werde ich jede minute versuche auf dem bike zu sitzen
werde aber auf jeden fall bescheid sagen 
 ich wünsch dir was, sehen und bestimmt am wochenende
gruss:matthias


----------



## mtomac204de (4. Februar 2007)

MajorRush schrieb:


> Jeder labert das er am Samstag kummt. War am Samstag auf der Bahn hab 2-3 Stunden Fußball geguckt un sonst war keiner von uns da . Wenn ihr als immer sachd "Ja Samstach do komm ich" dann kuumd auch!



ich habe heute bei dir angerufen dein junior hat gesagt das du NICHT mit dem bike unterwegs bist
sevus und gruss:matthias


----------



## mtomac204de (11. Februar 2007)

keiner da   naja bei so einem schönen wetter hätte ich auch keine lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (11. Februar 2007)

naja nächstes we solls ja wieder schä werden


----------



## MajorRush (13. Februar 2007)

Und was gibs an Fastnacht?


----------



## Stund (13. Februar 2007)

MajorRush schrieb:


> Und was gibs an Fastnacht?



Gesichtsfasching !!!


----------



## fire-flyer (13. Februar 2007)

Stund schrieb:


> Gesichtsfasching !!!



also schnellspanner oder steckachse lockermachen?


----------



## Stund (14. Februar 2007)

Ich meinte eigentlich Grimassen ziehen,aber der Gesichtsfasching bleibt wenigstens


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Februar 2007)

Ich bin dafür was auf der Bahn zu machen, hofffentlich wirds Wetter am Samstag gut, das man endlich mal wieder dort fahren kann.


----------



## fire-flyer (14. Februar 2007)

also bis sonntags solls klar bleiben 
also die chancen stehen schonma gut .


----------



## MajorRush (14. Februar 2007)

Männer am Freitag soll es 17°C warm sein!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Februar 2007)

Freitag hab ich bis 12:30 Schule, bin dann so schnell wie möglich auf der Bahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stund (14. Februar 2007)

Ja aber jetzt pisst es grad wie aus Eimern .Ich weis ja nicht wie es bei euch aussieht.Dann wird das nämlich nicht so schnell trocknen und Samstag geh ich schon mit nem Mädel Downhillen.


----------



## mtomac204de (15. Februar 2007)

Also Wochenende wird fettes Wetter und wer da nicht kommt ist selber Schuld.
Am Samstag ist ab Mittag die Bahn auf und wenn mann nicht Biken kann wird halt feuer gemacht........ ok !!!
Und wenn ich glück habe ist mein Bike auch schon da 
also Leut  bis Samstag
Gruss:tomac


----------



## Stund (15. Februar 2007)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> Also Wochenende wird fettes Wetter und wer da nicht kommt ist selber Schuld.
> Am Samstag ist ab Mittag die Bahn auf und wenn mann nicht Biken kann wird halt feuer gemacht........ ok !!!
> Und wenn ich glück habe ist mein Bike auch schon da
> also Leut  bis Samstag
> Gruss:tomac



Kannst du auch 100%ig garantieren dass die Bahn am Samstag geöffnet ist?

Wenn ja,dann überleg ichs mir nochmal.


----------



## mtomac204de (15. Februar 2007)

Stund schrieb:


> Kannst du auch 100%ig garantieren dass die Bahn am Samstag geöffnet ist?
> 
> Wenn ja,dann überleg ichs mir nochmal.



200%


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. Februar 2007)

Was für´n Rad haste dir geholt du Sack ). Kuck mal das des mit Zeugs für die Rampen was wird ich muss unbedigt paar Sachen üben. Ach ja wir können doch die SB wieder aufbauen oder?. 
Bin am Freitag wahrscheinlich schon Mittags auf der Bahn.


----------



## mtomac204de (15. Februar 2007)

na klar bauen wir die wieder auf das wetter ist pervect 
ja ja habe mir ein schönes teil gekauft 
wird aber nichts gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. Februar 2007)

Sag doch mal, is bestimmt voll das Scheißteil :]
Wer hat Samstag böcke auf Burg?


----------



## proclimber (15. Februar 2007)

ICH...kann aber leider net. wir fahren sonntag hin.


----------



## bikeburnz (15. Februar 2007)

bin auch sonntag dort.. voraussichtlich


----------



## proclimber (15. Februar 2007)

super!


----------



## fire-flyer (15. Februar 2007)

also wenn ihr freitags länger wie 6 uhr mach komm ich mal vorbei.
und samstag bin ich auf jedenfall dabei neues rädchen testen


----------



## P.2^^ (15. Februar 2007)

also wie siehts im moment auf der bahn aus? soll ja bis montag gutes wetter bleiben (hoffentlich so wie heute  ) ..könnte man auf der bahn fahren wenns bis Samstag trocken bleibt? ich würde vielleicht mal gerne mit 2 freunden bei euch vorbeischaun

Gruß P.2

P.S.: Steht euer Foampit noch?


----------



## Speedbullit (15. Februar 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Ach ja wir können doch die SB wieder aufbauen oder?.
> .




was ist den die sb?


----------



## Speedbullit (15. Februar 2007)

ok, saß auf der leitung


----------



## mtomac204de (16. Februar 2007)

bin eben da gewesen und mann kann mit sicherheit morgen fahren


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. Februar 2007)

wer kommt heute,bin ab halb 2 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.2^^ (16. Februar 2007)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> bin eben da gewesen und mann kann mit sicherheit morgen fahren



ok das is schonmal gut.


----------



## mtomac204de (16. Februar 2007)

Achtung Achtung !!!
Morgen kann mann das Biken auf der Bahn vergessen. 
Es ist alles noch zu nass,so das mann nicht fahren kann.
Sorry.......bin den ganzen Tag heute da gewesen.
Gruss:Tomac


----------



## P.2^^ (16. Februar 2007)

was???
heut morgen haste doch gesagt man könne fahren..es hat doch den ganzen tag die sonne egschienen und morgen solls auch nur sonnen schein sein..kann man echt nich fahren??


----------



## mtomac204de (17. Februar 2007)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> was???
> heut morgen haste doch gesagt man könne fahren..es hat doch den ganzen tag die sonne egschienen und morgen solls auch nur sonnen schein sein..kann man echt nich fahren??



du kannst gerne kommen das ist kein tema
da bin ich sowiso aber ich kann dir nichts versprechen
komm einfach vorbei


----------



## mtomac204de (17. Februar 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> wer kommt heute,bin ab halb 2 da



kommst du heute


----------



## fire-flyer (17. Februar 2007)

also ich werd gegen mittag mal vorbeischneien


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Februar 2007)

eltomaco wann bist du da?


----------



## mtomac204de (17. Februar 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> eltomaco wann bist du da?



Halb 2 Uhr


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Februar 2007)

Noch so lange? Naja hoffentlich is heute trockener als gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (17. Februar 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Noch so lange? Naja hoffentlich is heute trockener als gestern.



hast du kein schlüssel


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Februar 2007)

Seit ich umgezogen bin find ich den nimmer, liegt bestimmt irgendwo bei mir zu hause. Bin aber zu faul zum suchen.


----------



## mtomac204de (17. Februar 2007)

komm bei mir vorbei 
bekommst einen neuen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Februar 2007)

Werd den bestimmt schon finden, und reg dich mal ab so kannste mit den kleinen kiddis reden. Außerdem weis ich garnet wo de jetzt wohnst.


----------



## mtomac204de (17. Februar 2007)

mir gehts gut
und dir ?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Februar 2007)

Ich mach mich mal fertig und werd dann losfahren. meld mich wenn ich in Worms bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorRush (18. Februar 2007)

Geiles Weddaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pul steht kan mo übe...............................................
nach 14 Uhr viel Spaß beim üben


----------



## mtomac204de (18. Februar 2007)

Ich auch 
ca.14.00 Uhr


----------



## ACID MAN (18. Februar 2007)

Gude Matias Habe Gerade En Neues Video Rien Gestellt


----------



## mtomac204de (18. Februar 2007)

ACID MAN schrieb:


> Gude Matias Habe Gerade En Neues Video Rien Gestellt



danke werde es mir gleich anschauen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. Februar 2007)

Wo haste das Video reingestellt?


----------



## ACID MAN (19. Februar 2007)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/870046


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. Februar 2007)

Net schlecht die Trails die ihr gebaut habt, muss ich unbedingt mal vorbeikommen.


----------



## Speedbullit (19. Februar 2007)

yo, sieht ganz spassig aus, aber mir bluten noch jetzt die ohren von der mucke


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. Februar 2007)

Die Mucke is auch net so mein Fall.


----------



## ACID MAN (19. Februar 2007)

Ja Sorry Ich Höhre Nur Techno 

Det Trail Steht Mom Nich Mehr Alles Put Scho Zum 3 Mal Wes Nich Ob Ichs Nochmal Aufbauen Soll
Freut Mich Aber Das Es Euch Gefallen Hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (19. Februar 2007)

ist doch egal der trail ist das ding und der ist voll ok


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. Februar 2007)

Und dein bike schon gekommen?


----------



## MajorRush (20. Februar 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Und dein bike schon gekommen?



**** ich warte immernoch 
ich dreh gleich durch


----------



## mtomac204de (20. Februar 2007)

MajorRush schrieb:


> **** ich warte immernoch
> ich dreh gleich durch



ich sehe nix mehr und du bist schuld 
bin eben noch hinten gewesen und habe sie abgedeckt 
und aufgereumt


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. Februar 2007)

Voll oder was?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. Februar 2007)

Wer kommt am Freitag auf die Bahn?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. Februar 2007)

Cooles Video vom Sonntag http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263949


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. Februar 2007)

Ach ja, der zum Schluss bin ich


----------



## Stund (21. Februar 2007)

Aber nicht der,der bei der Göttin aufs maul fliegt,oder?
Und wer knallt da die fetten NFCC´s raus?

Kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht-Arbeiten ,aber dieses jahr komm ich bestimmt das eine oder andere mal vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. Februar 2007)

Doch genau der bin ich . Der der die NFCC´s raushaut is´ne geile Sau, was nicht Homosexuel gemeint is.


----------



## mtomac204de (22. Februar 2007)

ist heute jemand hinten 
will neue photos machen


----------



## mtomac204de (22. Februar 2007)

ok


----------



## Stund (22. Februar 2007)

Hey Matze,soweit alles klar bei dir? 
Kannst ja wieder Biken hab ich gehört. Ich bin auch bald wieder in Worms,wenn ich mal keine Schule hab.


----------



## Benski (22. Februar 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Ach ja, der zum Schluss bin ich



jo hab das video vorgestern oder so gesehen, hab am schluss mal genauer hingegucken müssen. 
noch alles ganz bei dir jetzt, warst bissel zu schnell oder?

gruß


----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. Februar 2007)

Ne eigentlich net, war einfach nur nicht mein Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (22. Februar 2007)

Stund schrieb:


> Hey Matze,soweit alles klar bei dir?
> Kannst ja wieder Biken hab ich gehört. Ich bin auch bald wieder in Worms,wenn ich mal keine Schule hab.



ja und es ist wie neu
wann kommst du mal wieder


----------



## Stund (22. Februar 2007)

Ey ich hoffe nächsten Samstag(das hängt nur vom Wetter ab wie immer ) ,nächste Woche bin ich erstmal in Offenburg wegen Lehrgang.Ich hab aber schon Entzugserscheinungen de Luxe.

Hab ja jetzt auch en neues Bike. und ich brauch unbedingt gescheite Dirts unter den Rädern!!!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. Februar 2007)

Hey leute hoffentlich kann man morgen auf der Bahn fahren, will endlich auch mal wieder richtig dirten.


----------



## mtomac204de (23. Februar 2007)

ich bin um halb 3 uhr drausen 
aber ob mann fahren kann ist noch nicht sicher weil es die nacht ein wenig nass geworden ist 
wie gesagt gestern ist es ok  gewesen


----------



## mtomac204de (24. Februar 2007)

guten morgen deutschland !!!
ja heute wird es sommer   und bin gespannt wer alles kommt


----------



## mtomac204de (24. Februar 2007)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> guten morgen deutschland !!!
> ja heute wird es sommer   und bin gespannt wer alles kommt



tja so kann mann sich.......:kotz:


----------



## bikeburnz (24. Februar 2007)

hehe... naja war ja voraus zu sehen, das es wetter bescheiden wird ...  die ganze Woche gudd und dann am WE schei**e.. das ist echt zum :kotz:


----------



## ACID MAN (24. Februar 2007)

Der Wettergott Meint Es Echt Nicht Gut Mit Der Bahn So Werde Ich Wohl In Hesse Bleiben


----------



## mtomac204de (24. Februar 2007)

ohne worte


----------



## mtomac204de (26. Februar 2007)

das wird ja die woche nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Februar 2007)

Naja das Wetter is wirklich net so dolle, evtl. könne wir ja die Rampen am Wochenende bauen?. Mal sehen...


----------



## mtomac204de (28. Februar 2007)

bin eben hinten gewesen und es steht alles unter wasser:kotz:


----------



## oOPaLzOo (28. Februar 2007)

Das is ja schei§§e. Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## mtomac204de (28. Februar 2007)

habe die schei...ß plane heute mittag fest gemacht 
die währe sonst irgendwann auf die strasse geflogen und das währe es gewesen. gute nacht um acht.
alla servus.....


----------



## oOPaLzOo (1. März 2007)

Der Regen könnt aber auch endlich mal aufhören, so langsam nervts mich wie Sau.


----------



## mtomac204de (3. März 2007)

Land unter.......schei§§e schei§§e sche§§e. 
Bauen kann mann auch vergessen.


----------



## Stund (3. März 2007)

Ich leg ein Gutes Wort bei Petrus ein


----------



## MajorRush (4. März 2007)

Heut is gutes wetter?Geht jemand auf die bahn?


----------



## mtomac204de (5. März 2007)

MajorRush schrieb:


> Heut is gutes wetter?Geht jemand auf die bahn?



sorry   aber wir sind gestern alle in frankenstein gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (7. März 2007)

keiner da


----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. März 2007)

Doch, bin aber gerade am arbeiten.Sieht gut aus mit´m Wetter, vllt. haben wir für´s Wochenende Glück.


----------



## mtomac204de (7. März 2007)

ja wollen wir es mal glauben 
ich muss doch mein bike testen 
wenn schei33 wetter ist fahre ich nach frankenstein


----------



## MajorRush (7. März 2007)

Wenn jamand heute auf der Bahn ist komm ich auch so gegen 4 Uhr


----------



## mtomac204de (7. März 2007)

ich komme um 4 uhr


----------



## Stund (7. März 2007)

Und ich am Samstag (Bitte las die sonn scheine und de Boden trocken sein)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. März 2007)

Wetter is schon mal gut bis jetzt, hoffentlich wird die Bahn auch trocken bis morgen.


----------



## mtomac204de (8. März 2007)

bin eben drausen gewesen und mit ganz ganz viel glück und wenn der wetter gott nach worms kommt dann können wir morgen ein wenig spass haben


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. März 2007)

Bin morgen wenn´s klappt ab 15 Uhr drausen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. März 2007)

Und wer ist heute da?


----------



## mtomac204de (9. März 2007)

junior und ich fahren jetzt gleich hinter


----------



## mtomac204de (9. März 2007)

zu viel wind.... 
und es sieht auch nach regen aus....


----------



## mtomac204de (10. März 2007)

gibt es hir nur noch 4 leute ich glaube ich spinne  
renne jeden tag hinter und seh zu das alles in ordnung ist 
ich habe die faxen so langsam dicke und wenn schönes wetter ist kommen alle aus ihren löchern. ich mach wenn es so weiter geht ein aderes schloss dran und such mir die leute aus die drauf fahren das könnt ihr glauben. wir sind 40-50 leute hir und kein schwein macht etwas....ich kotze gleich 
sorry ist aber so. ihr habt alle keine ahnung was da hinten steht und ein wenig mehr respect vor der ganze sache. sonst könnt mich alle am a r s c h lecken und mach mit dem bagger gerade alles platt und mit der shore mach ich ein schönes mai feuer. (und mach dann ein auto park drauf) und alle die jetzt meinen das ich sie nicht mehr alle an der rassel habe gerade die meine ich. 
jetzt bin ich mal gespannt .........gruss euer tomac204


----------



## fire-flyer (10. März 2007)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> gibt es hir nur noch 4 leute ich glaube ich spinne
> renne jeden tag hinter und seh zu das alles in ordnung ist
> ich habe die faxen so langsam dicke und wenn schönes wetter ist kommen alle aus ihren löchern. ich mach wenn es so weiter geht ein aderes schloss dran und such mir die leute aus die drauf fahren das könnt ihr glauben. wir sind 40-50 leute hir und kein schwein macht etwas....ich kotze gleich
> sorry ist aber so. ihr habt alle keine ahnung was da hinten steht und ein wenig mehr respect vor der ganze sache. sonst könnt mich alle am a r s c h lecken und mach mit dem bagger gerade alles platt und mit der shore mach ich ein schönes mai feuer. (und mach dann ein auto park drauf) und alle die jetzt meinen das ich sie nicht mehr alle an der rassel habe gerade die meine ich.
> jetzt bin ich mal gespannt .........gruss euer tomac204




erstma muss ich sagen das ich mich zu den schuldigen zählen kann .
und von daher muss ich dir auch recht geben .


----------



## MajorRush (10. März 2007)

Bin um 15:00Uhr auf der Bahn wer noch?


----------



## mtomac204de (10. März 2007)

also morgen mittag würde ich sagen das wir grillen bei gutem wetter und binn mal gespannt wer alles kommt...... 
werde um 14.00uhr auf machen
gruss euer tomac204


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (10. März 2007)

fire-flyer schrieb:


> erstma muss ich sagen das ich mich zu den schuldigen zählen kann .
> und von daher muss ich dir auch recht geben .



vieleicht kommst du ja morgen auch


----------



## mtomac204de (10. März 2007)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> gibt es hir nur noch 4 leute ich glaube ich spinne
> renne jeden tag hinter und seh zu das alles in ordnung ist
> ich habe die faxen so langsam dicke und wenn schönes wetter ist kommen alle aus ihren löchern. ich mach wenn es so weiter geht ein aderes schloss dran und such mir die leute aus die drauf fahren das könnt ihr glauben. wir sind 40-50 leute hir und kein schwein macht etwas....ich kotze gleich
> sorry ist aber so. ihr habt alle keine ahnung was da hinten steht und ein wenig mehr respect vor der ganze sache. sonst könnt mich alle am a r s c h lecken und mach mit dem bagger gerade alles platt und mit der shore mach ich ein schönes mai feuer. (und mach dann ein auto park drauf) und alle die jetzt meinen das ich sie nicht mehr alle an der rassel habe gerade die meine ich.
> jetzt bin ich mal gespannt .........gruss euer tomac204


ich hoffe das es jeder mit bekommt....


----------



## fire-flyer (10. März 2007)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> vieleicht kommst du ja morgen auch



also ich denk ma das ich mein ärschle moie zu euch beweg


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. März 2007)

Ich bau ja nie was und der Timo auch net. Tut mit leid das ich arbeiten muss.


----------



## mtomac204de (12. März 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Ich bau ja nie was und der Timo auch net. Tut mit leid das ich arbeiten muss.



das hat mit dir und ihm nichts zu tun...das weist du.
ich meine alle anderen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. März 2007)

War doch aber schon immer so, das die Leute nur zum kaputtfahren kommen oder nur zum quatschen. Deshalb war ich ja auch net so angetan das du SB bekannt gemacht hast. Dann kommen wieder tausende von Leuten die alles kaputtfahren,net mal guten Tag sagen und abends wieder weck sind ohne sich nen scheiss zu interessieren wieviel arbeit und Zeit dahinter steckt, man kann selbst nimmer fahren weil zuviel los is und dann wieder alles mühevoll wieder shapen und reparieren.Benzin für die Musik bezahlen auch wir.Deshalb wird jetzt auch Eintritt bezahlt weil ich das nimmer einsehe mich da rund zu machen.


----------



## mtomac204de (12. März 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> War doch aber schon immer so, das die Leute nur zum kaputtfahren kommen oder nur zum quatschen. Deshalb war ich ja auch net so angetan das du SB bekannt gemacht hast. Dann kommen wieder tausende von Leuten die alles kaputtfahren,net mal guten Tag sagen und abends wieder weck sind ohne sich nen scheiss zu interessieren wieviel arbeit und Zeit dahinter steckt, man kann selbst nimmer fahren weil zuviel los is und dann wieder alles mühevoll wieder shapen und reparieren.Benzin für die Musik bezahlen auch wir.Deshalb wird jetzt auch Eintritt bezahlt weil ich das nimmer einsehe mich da rund zu machen.



genau das meine ich 
und deswegen habe ich die sb bekannt gegeben weil ich (wir) es nicht mehr einsehe alles selber zu bezahlen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. März 2007)

Das Wetter scheint ja gut zu bleiben, hoffentlich kann man dieses Wochenede fahren. Ach ja, ab 5. April hat Winterberg wahrscheinlich wieder geöffnet. Da müssen wir unbedingt ein ganzes Wochenende hin!.


----------



## mtomac204de (13. März 2007)

bis sonntag fett sonne 
winterberg da bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (14. März 2007)

un 14.00 uhr bin ich auf der bahn


----------



## P.2^^ (14. März 2007)

is jemand am freitag auf der bahn? ich hoffs doch, wir ham nämlich morgen und übermorgen abi-frei   und würd deswegen ma gern endlich zu euch kommen


----------



## mtomac204de (15. März 2007)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> is jemand am freitag auf der bahn? ich hoffs doch, wir ham nämlich morgen und übermorgen abi-frei   und würd deswegen ma gern endlich zu euch kommen



ja heute und morgen ab 14.00 uhr mach ich auf


----------



## P.2^^ (15. März 2007)

wunderbar dann sehn wir uns am freitag..

Gruß P.2


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. März 2007)

Jaue, morgen bin ich schon um 13 Uhr daheim, evtl. bin ich in Darmstadt oder komm auf die Bahn. Kann man eigentlich fahren?


----------



## mtomac204de (15. März 2007)

die bahn ist super 
fahre in einer halben stunde rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ACID MAN (15. März 2007)

oh man immer wen des wetter so geil is un die bahn ofen is muss ich arbeiten hoffe ich schaffe es am we mal sonz burg


----------



## P.2^^ (15. März 2007)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> ja heute und morgen ab 14.00 uhr mach ich auf



hmm bitte jetz net irgendwie dumm oder falsch verstehn is nämlich wirklich net bös gemeint: also wir kommen dann morgen (aus KL) und deshalb wollt ich fragen ob des auch wirklich geht dass du um 2 aufmachst oder doch erst später?

ach ja..wieviel kostet der eintritt im moment?

Gruß P.2


----------



## fire-flyer (15. März 2007)

ich hoff mal das ich am samstag oder sonntag komm.
musste letztes mal kurzfristig arbeiten.

aber spätestens übernächste woche hab ich 3 wochen urlaub da muss ich kommen


----------



## mtomac204de (15. März 2007)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> hmm bitte jetz net irgendwie dumm oder falsch verstehn is nämlich wirklich net bös gemeint: also wir kommen dann morgen (aus KL) und deshalb wollt ich fragen ob des auch wirklich geht dass du um 2 aufmachst oder doch erst später?
> 
> ach ja..wieviel kostet der eintritt im moment?
> 
> Gruß P.2



ich mache um 14.00 uhr auf  
mit dem eintritt muss ich erst noch wegen dem ganzen papier kram einiges abklären  weil ich es über dem verein laufen lassen muss das heist das es noch nicht genau fest steht.
aber wenn ihr einen obulus in die kasse schmeist ist das vorläufig so in ordnung....also dann bis morgen 
gruss tomac204
p.s vergesst euren helm nicht kann euch sonnst nicht fahren lassen


----------



## P.2^^ (15. März 2007)

klar helm und schienbeinschoner kommen drauf 

so danke für die antwort und bis morgen!


----------



## MajorRush (15. März 2007)

Samstag biken?Oder Schlittschuh laufen gehen?Weil es ja kalt werden soll?


----------



## Kaary (15. März 2007)

moinsen!!

wie siehts bei eich aus? könnten wir da ma vorbeikommen?
wären so ne gruppe von 4 - 5 bikern, die alles andere als schlecht sind und wir sind auch wirklich ne korrekte bande, die bereit ist, eintritt zu zahlen. wie viel weisst du ja ledier net genau, würde dann grad paar eur in die kasse rein.
würd dann auch evtl. paar bierchen und gute laune mitbringen, je nach bedarf 
also, wie schauts aus? kenn den flo cappel aus düw recht gut, der auch scon bei euch war (hat nen backflip ins foam pit gemacht, bighit mit shiver)

würd mich freuen ma mit eich zu biken 

peace 
él karo


----------



## mtomac204de (15. März 2007)

Kaary schrieb:


> moinsen!!
> 
> wie siehts bei eich aus? könnten wir da ma vorbeikommen?
> wären so ne gruppe von 4 - 5 bikern, die alles andere als schlecht sind und wir sind auch wirklich ne korrekte bande, die bereit ist, eintritt zu zahlen. wie viel weisst du ja ledier net genau, würde dann grad paar eur in die kasse rein.
> ...


gute laune ist die halbe miete   und wenn das wetter mit spielt kann man zum bierchen auch den grill an schmeisen (material selber mitbringen)
natürlich könnt ihr auch vorbei kommen korerrekte leute sind immer willkommen also dann bis morgen 
gruss tomac204


----------



## Kaary (15. März 2007)

also wenn dann am samstag, aber ich denk schon das es klappt.
freu mich schon, hab da scon einiges gesehn was bei euch so abgeht!

peace
él karo


----------



## mtomac204de (23. März 2007)

kaum ist das wetter schei§§e ist keiner mehr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (23. März 2007)

naja sei froh mit dem wetter.
komm heute aus trier da hats geschneit


----------



## ACID MAN (1. April 2007)

Einen Guten Mörgen Wünsche Ich Allen Miteinander 
Wollte Mal Fragen Ob Man Auf Die Bahn Kommen Kann


----------



## mtomac204de (2. April 2007)

ACID MAN schrieb:


> Einen Guten Mörgen Wünsche Ich Allen Miteinander
> Wollte Mal Fragen Ob Man Auf Die Bahn Kommen Kann



ich binn erst am donnerstag wieder in worms
werde am freitag mittag um 14.00 da sein
ob vorher einer da ist kann ich nicht sagen 
kannst es nur auf gut glück probieren
gruss:tomac204


----------



## Stund (2. April 2007)

Ich lass mich am Freitag auch ma wieder blicken. i2i


----------



## ACID MAN (2. April 2007)

Jo War Am Sonntag Da Un Der Serie Is Extra Gekommen Und Hat Aufgeschlossen War Super 
Danke Nochmal


----------



## mtomac204de (6. April 2007)

heute leute 14:00 uhr


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (7. April 2007)

hi is die bahn am montag offen???
würd wieder kommen am freitag wars nur geil.


----------



## mtomac204de (8. April 2007)

also heute ist ostern und geschlossen  
und morgen kann ich erst heute abend sagen


----------



## ACID MAN (8. April 2007)

Frohe Ostern Wünsche Ich Alle Zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (8. April 2007)

ja danke wünsche euch auch allen eine frohe ostern


----------



## fire-flyer (8. April 2007)

na schon alle eier gefunden


----------



## mtomac204de (8. April 2007)

fire-flyer schrieb:


> na schon alle eier gefunden


----------



## mtomac204de (8. April 2007)

Oster Montag ist ab 12:00 Uhr geöffnet


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (9. April 2007)

ja des is ja geil.
wir sind so gegen halb 2 da.

mfg maddin


----------



## mtomac204de (9. April 2007)

Guten Morgen Deutschland heute 20°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (9. April 2007)

wir kommen vll heut auch vorbei bei dem geilem wetter


----------



## P.2^^ (10. April 2007)

wie schauts am donnerstag aus?


----------



## LoamDiver (11. April 2007)

Hi all,
wir Limburgerhofer wollten uns mal für Sonntag ankündigen ! Wär cool wenn einer von euch aufmachen könnte!

mfg Steffen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. April 2007)

Schlepp mal den Benny und den faulen Nico mit, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dort.


----------



## mtomac204de (11. April 2007)

ich auch 
heute um halb 4 bin ich auch da


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. April 2007)

Sollen wir am Freitag mal wieder Party machen?. Weis aber noch net ob ich 100pro kann, muss evtl. beim Umzug helfen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. April 2007)

Ach ja is heute abend jemand da?. Komm vllt. noch vorbei.


----------



## Stund (11. April 2007)

Mich sieht man am Samstag wieder.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. April 2007)

Ich hab eben mein SX slopestylemäsig aufgebaut. Motiviert bin ich auch wieder wie sau. Jetzt wird wieder nur noch gebiket an jedem Wochenende. Mathias mach mal die Sachen klar das wir unseren Kontest starten können.


----------



## LoamDiver (11. April 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Schlepp mal den Benny und den faulen Nico mit, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dort.



Sers ,
Nico is eh immer zu 100% dabei und so ;  ) beim Benni weiß ich noch nich genau was da so geht werden aber noch paar andere mit kommen und so wär halt cool wenn da bissl was geht geschweige denn das halt wircklich jmd aufschließt .... ne bestimmt uhrzeit sagt und dann kommen wa mitm zug und so


mfg Fetti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (12. April 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mein SX slopestylemäsig aufgebaut. Motiviert bin ich auch wieder wie sau. Jetzt wird wieder nur noch gebiket an jedem Wochenende. Mathias mach mal die Sachen klar das wir unseren Kontest starten können.



ok


----------



## mtomac204de (12. April 2007)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> wie schauts am donnerstag aus?



gut 25°


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. April 2007)

Ich bin zwar krank wie Sau, werd aber schauen das ich heute trotzdem komm.


----------



## mtomac204de (12. April 2007)

heute 3 hab 4 auf der bahn


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. April 2007)

Wer ist wann heute da?


----------



## MajorRush (13. April 2007)

Ich


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. April 2007)

Ja wann?


----------



## MajorRush (14. April 2007)

Bin heute um 2 Uhr af der Bahn!


----------



## LoamDiver (14. April 2007)

MajorRush schrieb:


> Bin heute um 2 Uhr af der Bahn!



Hi , is jmd von euch ab 2-3 uhr auf der bahn ?  Wir wollten halt so um die Zeit kommen !

mfg Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (15. April 2007)

hi is heut offen??

maddin


----------



## firestorm. (15. April 2007)

jop, so ab 2 spästens 3 bin ich da.


----------



## MajorRush (15. April 2007)

Ich bin auch so nach 2 Uhr da


----------



## K!vin (19. April 2007)

Hi,
ich und meine Freunde wollten am Samstag nach Worms den Park nach langer Zeit ma wieder auschecken gehn. Wir sind um 12:30 in Worms und wollten fragen ob der Park da schon auf hat

greeez kevin


----------



## firestorm. (19. April 2007)

Ich werde am samstag auch kommen aber nicht so früh

Wir haben jetzt ne neue homepage www.kettenfetzer.de.tl
vllt einfach mal reinschauen und sagen was man noch verbessern könnt.

gruß


----------



## mtomac204de (20. April 2007)

K!vin schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich und meine Freunde wollten am Samstag nach Worms den Park nach langer Zeit ma wieder auschecken gehn. Wir sind um 12:30 in Worms und wollten fragen ob der Park da schon auf hat
> 
> greeez kevin



ich werde so un 13.00 uhr da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. April 2007)

Wer kommt heute und wann. Bin ab 15:30 da, wer noch?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. April 2007)

Ach, checkt mal die neue Homepage, is net schlecht. Mit der alten ging ja seit 2005 garnix mehr. www.kettenfetzer.de.tl


----------



## mtomac204de (20. April 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Wer kommt heute und wann. Bin ab 15:30 da, wer noch?



ich komme vorbei


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (20. April 2007)

hi wie siehts am sonntag aus würden wieder vorbeikommen!!

maddin


----------



## mtomac204de (21. April 2007)

heute 14.00 uhr


----------



## MajorRush (22. April 2007)

gstern (samstag) der wo abgestürtzt ist dem sein fahrrad ist zurzeit bei mir, naja so ab 1 Uhr bin ich auf der Bahn


----------



## oOPaLzOo (22. April 2007)

ich bin ab ca. 14 uhr da


----------



## mtomac204de (24. April 2007)

also das was am wochenende bei uns loos gewesen ist ist die reinste schei$$e gewesen das muss ich ja mal sagen. es brauch am wochenende keiner kommen der nicht mit annfassen will 
die dirts sehen aus wie sau weil keiner mal eine kanne wasser drauf schüttet klar weil auch keins da ist
es hat ja auch irgend einer den wasserhahn vom 1000 L fass nicht zu gedreht  einfach klasse 
und die box hängt da wie so eine ausgelutschte nu$$e 
ich sage euch etwas jeder der kommt schreibt seinen namen mit tel. nummer an einen zettel damit ich weis wenn er sich die knochen bricht wo ich anrufen kann 
und fragt jetzt nicht warum....
anderes tema !!!
ich habe gesagt jeder der auf die bahn kommt ist doch bitte so nett und schmeisst eine kleine spende in die kasse weil !!! die ganze schei§§e auch geld kostet hat ja nicht geklappt......das heist jeder der nicht im verein ist zahlt einen betrag x verstanden !!!
und wenn einer sich denkt ach was das mache ich nicht 
der braucht nicht nehr zu kommen 
einige denken auch 
ach was ich gehe aus dem verein ich komme ja sowieso rein und kann fahren
der ist bei mir an der richtigen adresse 
der kommt dann einfach nicht mehr drauf ...basta !!!
und was ich sage ist gesetz !!! amen
und wenn sich jetzt einer aufregt ist mir das auch verdammt schei§§ egal
denn dann brauch er ja auch nicht mehr zu kommen
ich hoffe das es alle lesen und jetzt ist genug gelabert 
gruss euer:tomac204


----------



## ACID MAN (24. April 2007)

richtig so und ich habe den kleinen die am sammstg da wahren noch gesagt 
vergesst nicht ne kleine spende zu hinterlassen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (26. April 2007)

Wer is am Freitag da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorRush (26. April 2007)

bin nach der schule da


----------



## mtomac204de (27. April 2007)

bin nach der schule auch da


----------



## K!vin (27. April 2007)

Hoi,
ab wie viel Uhr seit ihr morgen und am Sonntag da ?


----------



## MajorRush (27. April 2007)

------13,00   -------


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. April 2007)

Sorry, konnte heute nicht kommen, hat zeitlich leider net gepasst. Werd aber vorraussichtlich morgen da sein.


----------



## mtomac204de (29. April 2007)

guten morgen deutschland


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. April 2007)

Wer is heute wann auf der Bahn?. Wollt evtl. so gegen 13:00 da sein


----------



## nobeleden (29. April 2007)

ich war gestern schon da un werd morgen un heute au da sein.
macht echt super fun eure strecke

werde gegen 13:20 da sein

gruß


----------



## nobeleden (29. April 2007)

war heut cool un vor allem so leer  

ab wann is denn morgen und am dienstag offen?

falls offen is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. April 2007)

Hi, ich muss noch einmal das Thema mit der Spende ansprechen, wenn ihr auf unserer Bahn fahrt dann hinterlasst bitte auch ein bischen Geld, da wir den Sprit für den Generator auch bezahlen müssen und alles andre. Es steht zwar eine Tonne da in der schon ein Haufen Müll ist, nehmt ihn trotzdem bitte wieder mit und lasst ihn  nicht einfach liegen.


----------



## mtomac204de (30. April 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Hi, ich muss noch einmal das Thema mit der Spende ansprechen, wenn ihr auf unserer Bahn fahrt dann hinterlasst bitte auch ein bischen Geld, da wir den Sprit für den Generator auch bezahlen müssen und alles andre. Es steht zwar eine Tonne da in der schon ein Haufen Müll ist, nehmt ihn trotzdem bitte wieder mit und lasst ihn  nicht einfach liegen.



habe schon ein schild aufgestellt wo am eingang alles draufsteht 
mit zeiten und eintritt
und hausordnung

wir sind nachher auch hinten


----------



## MajorRush (30. April 2007)

@nobeleden also wen du heute kommst bin ich da


----------



## nobeleden (30. April 2007)

hehe ja ich komm mim nächsten zug


----------



## K!vin (30. April 2007)

Wann is am Dienstag offen ?


----------



## MajorRush (1. Mai 2007)

bin um 13Uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. Mai 2007)

Ich wollt endlich mal morgen wieder kommen, wer is noch da?


----------



## MajorRush (3. Mai 2007)

palli bei uns genung holz?Komm dann nach der schule auch auf die bahn


----------



## daniel2002 (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo ist jemand morgen auf der Bahn??


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. Mai 2007)

Wenn heute nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich ab ca. 16:00 da.


----------



## Stund (4. Mai 2007)

Und ich morgen gegen 14:00 !


----------



## mtomac204de (6. Mai 2007)

material haben wir jetzt mehr als genug ich würde sagen wenn AZ zurück ist können wir loos legen
kommt heute jemand


----------



## MajorRush (6. Mai 2007)

Bin so nach 12 Uhr da


----------



## timobianka (6. Mai 2007)

hallo leute !!viele gruesse aus dem sonnigen thailand !!!wuencht euch die rockline aus alzey !!(HA HA )!!hey assi gib mir mal bitte deine mail adresse !!


----------



## Speedbullit (6. Mai 2007)

timobianka schrieb:


> hallo leute !!viele gruesse aus dem sonnigen thailand !!!wuencht euch die rockline aus alzey !!(HA HA )!!hey assi gib mir mal bitte deine mail adresse !!



trip to da moon


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. Mai 2007)

Ja ja und das Fußvolk muss zu hause bleiben.
Mathias muss mal dringend mit dir reden, meld mich die Tage mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorRush (10. Mai 2007)

was geht morgen?Oder des wochenende?


----------



## MajorRush (11. Mai 2007)

heut is freitag also kommt jemand heut?


----------



## Stund (11. Mai 2007)

Steht die Bahn nicht unter Wasser?


----------



## mtomac204de (11. Mai 2007)

nein sie steht nicht unter wasser aber bei dem sturm lasse ich keinen fahren.
sorry.....


----------



## MajorRush (11. Mai 2007)

zuhause verrecken die leutz


----------



## MajorRush (11. Mai 2007)

sch bin auf der bahn abhängen


----------



## nobeleden (12. Mai 2007)

is heut wer da un ab wann?


----------



## MajorRush (12. Mai 2007)

Bin um 2 UHr da


----------



## nobeleden (12. Mai 2007)

hm ich komm dann doch erst morgen, hat sich vorhin so ergeben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel2002 (12. Mai 2007)

hallo,
ehm ist jemand heute auf der bahn????
mfg


----------



## MajorRush (12. Mai 2007)

-----12----,,....ok-


----------



## daniel2002 (13. Mai 2007)

ist heute jemand auf der bahn , un wenn ab wie viel uhr ??????


----------



## Se:ppL (14. Mai 2007)

hab ma paar fragen an euch:
1. Anmelden geht bei rad und technik?
2. Muss man beim Anmelden elternteil mitnehmen?
3. Wie viel Mitglieder habten ihr schon ungefähr?
4. Wenn man angemeldet is kann man dann auch nen freund mitnehmen der nicht angemeldet is?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Mai 2007)

Rad und Technik hat mit´m Verein garnix mehr zu tun. Mußt das mit dem Mathias klären. Wenn du noch keine 18 bist müssen deine Eltern auf der Anmeldung unterschreiben. Das mit dem Freund mitnehmen mußt du auch wieder mit dem Mathias klären, oder schreib dem tomac204de eine PN dann werde dir geholfen.


----------



## daniel2002 (14. Mai 2007)

hoii,
is jemand am wochenende  auf der bahn???
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Mai 2007)

Kann net genau sagen ob ich da bin, musste mal kucken.


----------



## daniel2002 (14. Mai 2007)

gehste also net auf den the cut slopestyle kontest???


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Mai 2007)

Ne denke nicht, wär eh lieber das DH-rennen mitgefahren.


----------



## daniel2002 (14. Mai 2007)

Also ich werd ma am Wochenende vorbei schauen , hoffe mal das ein paar da sind.

übrigens ich hab einen neuen steuersatz, tattoo !


----------



## daniel2002 (14. Mai 2007)

Und ich habe den langen Schaft gekürtzt!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Mai 2007)

Wer hat dir denn den ScheiÃ angedreht. Tattoo is net grad so dolle. FSA Big Pig DH PRO fÃ¼r 25â¬ und gut is. An dem Tattoo wirste net lange Spass haben.


----------



## daniel2002 (14. Mai 2007)

is nur so ein zwischenteil von nem anderem rad , der geht aber besser wie den schrott den ich davor hatte aber den fsa hab ich bestellt , der mit den geschlossenen lagern oder wie man das nennt.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. Mai 2007)

Genau, der FSA wird dir ewig halten, tut er bei mir ja auch.


----------



## MajorRush (15. Mai 2007)

was gibs auf der Bahn?Oder warum is keiner da?


----------



## nobeleden (16. Mai 2007)

wegem wetter  

vll komm ich am freitag vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorRush (16. Mai 2007)

Aja wenn Freitag gutes wetter is bin ich auch auf der Bahn


----------



## daniel2002 (16. Mai 2007)

Ich hab ma ne Frage:
Meine Dirt Jumper 3 ist beim Zugstufeneinstellen umgekippt, weil die Gabel offen war ist das ganze Öl ausgelaufen.Da ich schon neues Öl gekauft habe ,wollte ich fragen wie viel Öl [in ml] ich in die Gabel reinfüllen soll!?!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. Mai 2007)

Geh mal auf http://www.cosmicsports.de/marzocchi/oil_level.htm also in deinem fall 185/185 ml. also 185 links und 185 rechts kannst aber noch´n bissel tunen da du eh net so schwer bist, SAE 7,5 ist die viskosität des öls, un bitte nur gabelöl verwende wenn´s geht. evtl. auch anderes, kenn mich da aber net so aus. hab mal gehört das motoröl evtl. die dichtungen angreift. hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Stund (17. Mai 2007)

Super Gabelöl gibts z.B. vom Motorex,hab meine 66 damit getuned


----------



## daniel2002 (17. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Hilfe!

(Das Gabelöl hab ich schon ! )


----------



## nobeleden (18. Mai 2007)

ich hätte ma ne frage

können wir nächste woche von samstag auf sonntag auf der bahn zelten oder geht das noch nich?


----------



## MajorRush (20. Mai 2007)

Sers

war gerade so um halb 12 auf der Bahn gewesen.... Es wurde eingebrochen.
Kaputtes Schloss und ein verschwundener Verstärker....


----------



## P.2^^ (20. Mai 2007)

was en scheiss..wos nur geht wird geklaut


----------



## Stund (20. Mai 2007)

Wir sollten den Container echt mal unter Strom setzten ey,wasn scheiß!
Keine Musik mehr weil irgendwelche vollassis nichts besseres zu tun haben als unsern Verstärker zu klauen!

Und was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stund (21. Mai 2007)

Ist heute jemand auf der Bahn,bzw. wann?


----------



## nobeleden (21. Mai 2007)

wie schauts denn jetzt aus mit zelten?


----------



## MajorRush (21. Mai 2007)

Diese Woche sin wohl alle in Köln biken (25/26.Mai Media Park)


----------



## xeon333 (25. Mai 2007)

is dann niemand da? denn wir würden samstag also 26. vorbei kommen mit mehr als 10 leuten !!??? bitte schnelll um antwort !!!


----------



## mtomac204de (26. Mai 2007)

xeon333 schrieb:


> is dann niemand da? denn wir würden samstag also 26. vorbei kommen mit mehr als 10 leuten !!??? bitte schnelll um antwort !!!



ich bin da wann wollt ihr kommen.
sonst mache ich auf um 14.00 uhr


----------



## MajorRush (26. Mai 2007)

Ich bin auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!vin (26. Mai 2007)

OK, also meine Freunde (auch Xeon333) und ich sind so gegen viertel vor 2 mit dem Zug da


----------



## daniel2002 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo ,
is moie jemand auf de bahn?


----------



## K!vin (2. Juni 2007)

Gudn,
is heute jemand auf der Bahn ? Würd mit meinen Kumpels so gegen halb 2-2 da sein!


----------



## MajorRush (2. Juni 2007)

-----13,30.---


----------



## Stund (2. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Kann man auf der Bahn den gescheit fahren?Wollte morgen gegen 12 mal wieder kommen.
Wenn Matze den Schlüssel noch für mich hat, ist alles prima 

Gruß


----------



## daniel2002 (5. Juni 2007)

hallo, is moie jemand auf der bahn??und wenn ab wie viel uhr???

grußß


----------



## Stund (6. Juni 2007)

Morgen ist ab 12Uhr offen.


----------



## Fatima (6. Juni 2007)

also wenn jemand morgen ab 12 da ist dann würde cih wohl gerne mit nem freund kommen.
was wollt ihr denn als spende oder zuschuss für neuen verstärker


----------



## MajorRush (7. Juni 2007)

-----FRON-LEICH-nam----


----------



## Stund (8. Juni 2007)

So schlimm wars doch gar nicht  

Bis morgen oder übermorgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox 100 (8. Juni 2007)

ist am samstag jemand da??


----------



## Stund (8. Juni 2007)

Von meiner seite ist ab 14 Uhr morgen offen.
Aber vielleicht ist auch schon vorher jemand da.


----------



## nobeleden (10. Juni 2007)

is heut jemand da?


----------



## daniel2002 (10. Juni 2007)

kommt heute jemand auf die bahn??
gruuß


----------



## Stund (12. Juni 2007)

Bin heute ab ca.14 Uhr auf da Bahn.Hab ja Urlaub


----------



## Stund (13. Juni 2007)

Ist denn mal Abends wieder jemand da? Sergey? Pali? Matze? Sonst ists laaaaaangweilig.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. Juni 2007)

Hi, bin leider die ganze Woche arbeiten und bin erst viel zu spät daheim als das ich Zeit hätte nach Worms zu fahren, tut mir leid bin aber evtl. am Wochenende wenn alles klappt auf der bahn.


----------



## Stund (14. Juni 2007)

@Pali:Alles klar,diesen Sa. sin wa wieder auf der Bahn.

Hey Leute,ich wäre mal dafür dass wir die Eintrittspreise auf ein Einheitsniveau bringen.Weil besonders die Schüler so schon wenig Geld haben.
Die Nicht Mitglieder könnten dann doch einfach helfen was neues zu Bauen oder die Sprünge zu Shapen.

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. Juni 2007)

Kann ich Pauschal jetzt nix dazu sagen, weis jetzt auch net ob ich am Samstag auf die bahn kommen kann, muss mich nach nem´ fahrbaren untersatz kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (15. Juni 2007)

ich bin da am samstag
da können wir drüber reden


----------



## MajorRush (15. Juni 2007)

Also wie es gerade so auf der Bahn abgeht kann es so net weiter gehen


----------



## xeon333 (16. Juni 2007)

gude, würden morgen (sonntag der 16 juni kommen) gegen 2 uhr ... dann jmd da?

mfg sascha


----------



## MajorRush (21. Juni 2007)

TIMO<----
Alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## daniel2002 (21. Juni 2007)

gä, alles gute.


----------



## K!vin (21. Juni 2007)

Gudn,
wollte fragen ob am Sonntag jemand da ist, da ich mit paar Leuten kommen will und wir noch für unser Video von Worms Aufnahmen brauchen


Greeez Kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stund (21. Juni 2007)

@Kevin: Ich bin am Sonntag da wenn es nicht Regnet.Und der Eintritt kostet ab sofort nur noch 2,- pro Person +-18.(Hab mit Matthias geredet)

Hey Timo,alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

@Sergey: Bist du am Sonntag da wenn das Wetter gut ist?


----------



## MajorRush (21. Juni 2007)

Jo bin dann auch da


----------



## nobeleden (21. Juni 2007)

sonntag bin ich au ma wieder nach meiner verletzung da.


----------



## P.2^^ (21. Juni 2007)

ich komm auf jeden fall mal wieder in den sommerferien..nach meiner verletzung


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. Juni 2007)

Hey leute, ich weis mit mir ist in letzter zeit nimma viel los, wenn ich aber wieder mehr zeit hab komm ich wieder vorbei.
PS: das wetter is ja auch ******** und dh reizt mich im moment etwas mehr


----------



## MajorRush (23. Juni 2007)

:d


----------



## MajorRush (23. Juni 2007)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d.*


----------



## Stund (23. Juni 2007)

Guden,kann man morgen auf der Bahn fahren oder ist es zuuuuu Matschig?

@Sergey: Wenn man überhaupt nicht fahren kann,dann lass uns was Bauen oder die Sprünge shapen.
Ich bin morgen,wenn es nicht grade schüttet wie aus Eimern,gegen 13 Uhr da.


----------



## MajorRush (23. Juni 2007)

mal sehen wies moje wird


----------



## Stund (27. Juni 2007)

So Kinners,am Samstag geht die Lutzie wieder ab.Das Wetter wird gut und Warm und es wird wieder gerockt.

Offen ist gegen ca.13 Uhr (von meiner seite aus)!

c yah all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorRush (1. Juli 2007)

heute geiles wetter


----------



## oOPaLzOo (2. Juli 2007)

Hi, ich war gestern endlich mal wieder auf der Bahn, war lustig mal wieder zu biken, es muss aber wieder etwas arbeit inwestiert werden, auf der bahn macht anscheinend keiner mehr was. bin dafür an einem der nächsten wochenenden einen arbeitseinsatz mit biken und party zu veranstalten.


----------



## Stund (2. Juli 2007)

Genau,das ist eine sehr gute Idee!
Ich bin mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen und Gammel...äh Grillfleisch dabei .
Und wenn wir schonmal alle wieder zusammen sind,müssen wir auch mal über die neuen Bauprojekte und Ausbesserungsmassnahmen,die ja auch bald anstehen,reden.


----------



## MajorRush (6. Juli 2007)

wie wollen wir das alles zu dritt machen?


----------



## daniel2002 (6. Juli 2007)

@-->Stund:
Was wollen wir neues bauen??
Und was sollte verbessert werden?? <--vielleicht vom Starthügel gesehen die ganz rechte Dirtline , weil ich finde die Kicker sind ein ganz ganz klein wenig zu extrem . Da ist in letzter Zeit auch der größte der Unfälle auf der Bahn passiert!

Gruuß


----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. Juli 2007)

Ist heute jemand da?


----------



## MajorRush (7. Juli 2007)

ich bin ab 2 uhr da


----------



## MajorRush (7. Juli 2007)

Heute Is Der -- 07.07.07


----------



## Stund (9. Juli 2007)

Also erstmal zu den Bauprojekten:
Da wäre zum einen die geniale Idee vom Sergey,einen StepUp-Wippen Drop zu bauen.Man springt drauf,kippt bis zu einem anschlag und droppt den rest.

Dann war noch die Rede von einem 10m Drop,bei dem die Landung aber von oben bis unten durchgängig ist,sodass man sich rantasten kann.Dafür brauchen wir allerdings eine Utopische menge an Holz(der shore muss ja auch gestützt werden).

Zu den Ausbesserungsmassnahmen:
Der Große Drop wackelt inzwischen auch schon ganz gut.
Da könnten wir vielleicht die Stützen austauschen und auf die Anfahrt neue Bretter nageln?. 

Und die rechte Dirtline find ich wirklich nicht zu extrem geshaped,es ist eher  der starke Wind der einen halt manchmal zum Gesichtsbremsen bringt.


Und jetz stellt sich noch die größte Frage:

WIE SOLLEN WIR DAS ALLES ALLEINE SCHAFFEN,UND WO SIND DIEJENIGEN,DIE UNS ALS VEREINSMITGLIEDER GELD ZUR VERFÜGUNG STELLEN SOLLTEN???????? FÜRS RASENMÄHEN Z.B.

So,und jetzt seit IHR dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. Juli 2007)

Wir könnten uns am Samstag mal auf der bahn treffen, war letzten Samstag da und es war mal wieder geil, fall´s nix mit Bikepark am Wochenede geht bin ich auf alle Fälle da.


----------



## mtomac204de (10. Juli 2007)

Stund schrieb:


> Also erstmal zu den Bauprojekten:
> Da wäre zum einen die geniale Idee vom Sergey,einen StepUp-Wippen Drop zu bauen.Man springt drauf,kippt bis zu einem anschlag und droppt den rest.
> 
> Dann war noch die Rede von einem 10m Drop,bei dem die Landung aber von oben bis unten durchgängig ist,sodass man sich rantasten kann.Dafür brauchen wir allerdings eine Utopische menge an Holz(der shore muss ja auch gestützt werden).
> ...



ich bin gerade nicht in der lage gross etwas zu tun es währe nicht schlecht wenn sich für die zeit in der ich nicht da bin das heist für 2 jahre mal jemand anderes zur verfügung stellt. ich habe die bahn schon zum xten mal wieder auf vordermann gebracht und jedes mal wenn ich weg bin für gewisse zeit geht alles den bach runter das kann ja auch nicht sein
werde am samstag auch da sein für kurze zeit und hoffe das sich einige leute eintreffen ansonsten kann ich für euch nichts tun
wann ist wer da ???
gruss matthias


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. Juli 2007)

Bitte ? was hast du den gemacht??? und wie oft??????


----------



## daniel2002 (11. Juli 2007)

Stund schrieb:


> Also erstmal zu den Bauprojekten:
> Da wäre zum einen die geniale Idee vom Sergey,einen StepUp-Wippen Drop zu bauen.Man springt drauf,kippt bis zu einem anschlag und droppt den rest.
> 
> Dann war noch die Rede von einem 10m Drop,bei dem die Landung aber von oben bis unten durchgängig ist,sodass man sich rantasten kann.Dafür brauchen wir allerdings eine Utopische menge an Holz(der shore muss ja auch gestützt werden).
> ...





Wenn die Kanten der rechten Line net so extrem geshapt wären, 
würde der ganze Spaß selbst bei Wind nicht mit einer Gesichtsbremse enden!!


----------



## K!vin (11. Juli 2007)

Hi,
meine Freunde und ich könnten auch mal helfen kommen, wir sind ja in den letzten Monaten so gut wie jedes Wochenende da gewesen. Wir haben jetzt auch einen eigenen Spot nach 4 Monaten wieder bekommen und sind grad kräftig am bauen.

Grüße Kevin


----------



## mtomac204de (11. Juli 2007)

ich bin seit 13 jahren dahinten am bauen und nur weil einige erst ein paar tage da sind denken sie das mann mir sagt ich mache nichts dann ist da nicht mein problem
ich komme am freitag und bringe neuen strom und dann wahr es das für mich
mache es dann wie alle anderen als gast
gruss:matthas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. Juli 2007)

Will dir net zu nahe tretten, aber was haste denn gebaut?


----------



## Stund (11. Juli 2007)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> ich bin gerade nicht in der lage gross etwas zu tun es währe nicht schlecht wenn sich für die zeit in der ich nicht da bin das heist für 2 jahre mal jemand anderes zur verfügung stellt. ich habe die bahn schon zum xten mal wieder auf vordermann gebracht und jedes mal wenn ich weg bin für gewisse zeit geht alles den bach runter das kann ja auch nicht sein
> werde am samstag auch da sein für kurze zeit und hoffe das sich einige leute eintreffen ansonsten kann ich für euch nichts tun
> wann ist wer da ???
> gruss matthias




Ich bin dann am Samstag da,bis ca. 17 Uhr.


----------



## mtomac204de (12. Juli 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Will dir net zu nahe tretten, aber was haste denn gebaut?



genau das ist es. 
und deswegen ist es das für mich gewesen.


----------



## MajorRush (12. Juli 2007)

Genug diskutiert, lasst jetzt einfach ma am Samstag auf der Bahn
was schaffen und nicht einfach hier streiten wer was am meisten 
gemacht hat un so.


----------



## timobianka (13. Juli 2007)

hallo leute !!wegen umbauarbeiten kann am samstag leider nicht gefahren werden !!!!bräuchten aber noch leute die mithelfen !!(um so mehr leute um so schneller sind wir fertig ,um so schneller können wir wieder richtig gas geben !!)mfg.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. Juli 2007)

Ja wie Timo schon geschrieben hat wird morgen gebaut, ein teil ist schon ausgebessert. Wer Lust hat kann morgen zum helfen kommen, es kann aber leider nich gefahren werden da die dirts usw. erst fest werden müssen. Wie gesagt wer helfen will ist herzlichst eingeladen.

@Kev!n
wo ist eure Strecke bzw. wo kommt ihr her?. Ich würde gerne mal zum gemeinsamen fahren mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## MajorRush (14. Juli 2007)

Bin heute am start


----------



## K!vin (14. Juli 2007)

Unserer Strecke ist in Seeheim (paar Kilometer vor Darmstadt) und ist noch ziehmlich am Anfang. Wir bauen in den Ferien noch richtig weiter so dass nach den Ferien Holzkikker viele Dirts und 2 Resis stehn... dann muss aber noch der Tüv kommen und alles abnehmen, da die Gemeinde es öffentlich machen will. Also gefahrn kann dann erst nach den Ferien (So Anfang September) wenn der Tüv da war!!


----------



## K!vin (14. Juli 2007)

ahja was ich vergessen hab zu fragen ob morgen auf der bahn gefahren werden kann ?


----------



## MajorRush (14. Juli 2007)

ja bin ab 12 uhr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (19. Juli 2007)

hallo sergej also nach der wetter lage kommen wir am samstag so um 5 in worms an. freuen uns schon drauf zu grillen!!!!!
ich geb morgen genaues durch.

mfg martin linhart


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. Juli 2007)

Jaue , ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Stund (21. Juli 2007)

Ich nicht..........Gabel ist noch nicht da!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Juli 2007)

Wer kommt heute auf die Bahn, werd so ab 15 - 16 Uhr da sein.


----------



## P.2^^ (28. Juli 2007)

ist am mittwoch (wenns mit mannheim nich geht, anderer thread) oder am samstag jemand auf der bahn falls das wetter stimmt? würden dann mit 3-5 leuten kommen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. Juli 2007)

Ich denk schon das jemand da sein wird, schau einfach mal hier im thread vorbei oder frag nochmal nach.


----------



## pikedual biker (30. Juli 2007)

Servus Leute.
Bin einer der 3 Biker die am Weekend ( 29.07.2007) an der großen Kalmit unterwegs waren und euch ( 1x Demo 9 + 1x Giant + 1x Santa) getroffen haben. Könnt euch ja mal melden wenn Ihr wieder on Tour seid. Vll  kann man sich dann mal an der Kalmit treffen uns zusammen die Trails fegen gehen  .

Mfg Tobi ( Sx Trail)


----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. Juli 2007)

Hi, bin der mit dem Santa, hat zwar geregnet aber das war gerade das listige an der SAche . Klar können wir mal zusammen fahren gehen, falls wir nächstes Wochenende net nach Wildbad fahren oder bei uns auf der Bahn sind können wir wir auf die Kalmit kommen. Ach ja wie war denn die letzte abfahrt, habt ihr den Weg gefunden ?. Ok ich bin nicht witzig.
Wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr ja mal nach Worms auf unsere Bahn kommen. Wenn ich Zeit finde werd ich mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder hier reinstellen.


----------



## nobeleden (30. Juli 2007)

is zufällig jemand unter der woche da?
wollte morgen oder mittwoch ma vorbeischaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stund (31. Juli 2007)

So,das rad kann wieder seinen zweck erfüllen.

Bin am Sa. in Worms.


----------



## pikedual biker (31. Juli 2007)

Jo klar könne ma machen werden vll am Samstag früh morgens an der Kalmit fahren. Mhh letzte Abfahrt musst ich mim Auto Shutteln aber die anderen ham sich verfahren lool ^^.

Mfg Tobi


----------



## MajorRush (1. August 2007)

Ja wer mag kann heute auf die Bahn komme bin auch da so  gegen 2 Uhr.


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (2. August 2007)

Heeey Hey Leuteeeee^^, 

habs au mal hier her geschafft*freu*... Paaaaaaaaali wann bist du wieder im Park?Will mich mal wieder mit dir batteln^^,  bin gestern endlch den verflicksten Northsore gefahren... boah, eigentlich is der billig^^, hab neue Sachen gemacht!^^also, wird lustisch des nächste mal^^, cioaii, gruß an allee!!! Marvin


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (2. August 2007)

Hey Felix, find ich klasse dass dein rad wieder funts, würd mir aber des nächste mal früher überlegen ob ichs kaputt mach^^, meld dich dohc mal wieder, hab dich schon lang nimma radfahren gesehen!!cioai
PS: Sergej, Timo sind der Shit^^ naja, Pali vlt auch^^


----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. August 2007)

Hey Marv du alte Tunte!. Werd wahrscheinlich heute mal auf der Bahn vorbeischauen, Wochende is eher schlecht da wir nach Frankreich zum biken fahren. Schwuchtel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorRush (4. August 2007)

Heute wirds 28° Wer kommt heut auf die BahN?


----------



## bikerX1 (4. August 2007)

hi,
wie siehtn das aus, ist moin jemand auf der bahn?
mfg flo


----------



## daniel2002 (4. August 2007)

gudn,
ich wollt ma fragen ob morgen wieder jemand auf der bahn ist??
mfg


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. August 2007)

Wenn´s bei mir klappt werd ich morgen da sein, kann nur noch net genau sagen wann.

@pikedual biker
sorry wir waren heute in Lac Blanc, deshalb hat´s heute leider net geklappt. Ich wollte aber nächstes Wochenende nach Wildbad fahren evtl. könnt ihr ja auch hinkommen wenn´s klappt. Falls es bei mir mit Wild bad doch nicht klappen sollte könnten wir ja wieder auf die Kalmit fahren.Hast du ICQ ?


----------



## bikerX1 (5. August 2007)

wie istn lac blanc so?
ist das von de fahrzeit länger wie todtnau?

mfg flo


----------



## Forst-Rider (5. August 2007)

jau
Gestern war ich mit en paar freunden in worms.
Bin der typ mit em canyon torque.
hab mich ja zerlegt....schlüsselbein is durch un noch die schulter un de hals geprellt.
c´est la vie.hat aber trotzdem sau fun da gemacht


----------



## oOPaLzOo (5. August 2007)

Lac Blanc is total geil, eher DH maßig, sind nicht wirklich viele Sprünge dort. Von der Fahtzeit isses so weit wie Winterberg.


----------



## daniel2002 (6. August 2007)

@Pali:
Wir(Marvin,Martin,ich und noch so andere 2) fahren mit dem Zug am Mittwoch nach Grevenbroich in die Abflughalle. Und da wollten wir(Marvin's Idee) ob du mitkommen willst.

Gruß


----------



## daniel2002 (6. August 2007)

I
I
I
I 
V


----------



## daniel2002 (6. August 2007)

@Pali:
...und da wollten wir fragen, ob du mitkommen willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. August 2007)

Hi würd gerne Mittwochs mitgehen, wenn da nur nicht die verdammte Tätigkeit wär mit der ich meinen Lebensunterhalt bestreite. Samstag oder Sonntag wär ich dabei, würd dann aber mit meinem Auto hinfahren.


----------



## daniel2002 (6. August 2007)

bis wann bisten arbeiten??


----------



## P.2^^ (7. August 2007)

Is Samstag jemand auf der Bahn? Würden gern mal wieder kommen..


----------



## MajorRush (7. August 2007)

Kein Thema ich bin am Samstag auf der Bahn
Hab heut en geiles Teil gebaut,macht auf jeden Fun!


----------



## daniel2002 (7. August 2007)

aldaaaaa ,
heut war ich in dem laden hibike.
sau fett


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. August 2007)

Was haste denn gekauft?


----------



## daniel2002 (8. August 2007)

also hab mir nur ein paar neue handschuhe mitgenommen,
aber hab zum erstem mal die 4X WC in der hand gehabt.
und da gabs bikes in dem laden,
Santa Cruz Nomand,V10 Rahmen , Santa Cruz Jackal Rahmen, dann ein Intense M3 Rahmen , dann gabs da sau viele Ellsworth Bikes, dann den Demo 7 Tatto ....


----------



## daniel2002 (8. August 2007)

*Santa Cruz Nomad


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. August 2007)

Das Lapierre DH 230 hamm´se auch dort, is ein sau geiles teil. Hätte ich genug Geld wärs mein neues DH bike. Oder den M3 Rahmen, nur aber net in grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobeleden (8. August 2007)

hey, wir wollen demnächst bei uns die alte line abreißen und ne komplett neue baun, die soll vom aufbau so sein wie eure mittlere mit resi, kann mir jemand die maße der abstände ungefähr sagen? und wie lang der erste von kicker zu landung ist?
wäre cool


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. August 2007)

Kann ich bei gelegenheit tun, die abstände sind aber geschmackssache da ich z.B. finde das sie zu kurz sind, andere finden sie so genau richtig. Wie gesagt wenn ich dazu komme mess ich sie mal aus.


----------



## nobeleden (8. August 2007)

jo cool.
ich möchts nur als vorlage haben, damit sich die andern en bild machen können, weil was wir im moment haben is alles andere als schön


----------



## P.2^^ (9. August 2007)

Hmm das mit Samstag hat sich dann wohl erst mal erledigt..nur Regen =(


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. August 2007)

ja leider, nervt langsam das shice wetter.


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (9. August 2007)

Alsooo ich würd ma lauf jeden Fall sagen das Pali recht hat und die vieeel zu kurz sind!!!!^^ gut mein Junge!!!^^ääh, du alte Tunte!!! geh mal auf sponsoree.com und schau dir mein profil an, ok?also lasst euch raus, meld dich mal du alter sack^^greets an alle^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stund (9. August 2007)

Also pünktlich zum WE wirds Wetter wieder viel besser!

Und Sonntag sowieso.

Man sieht sich^^


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. August 2007)

hoffen wir´s mal, so wie´s heute morgen aussieht isses net so berauschend.


----------



## Stund (10. August 2007)

Ich werd am Sa nachmittags eintrudeln,scheiss was aufs Wetter!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. August 2007)

Nix scheiss auf´s Wetter, wir haben die kickergerade wieder schön geshaped , wenn die wieder kaputtgefahren werden bekomm ich die Kriese.


----------



## daniel2002 (10. August 2007)

Ge wir *******n net aufs Wetter da geht wieder alles kaputt usw. !!!!!


----------



## daniel2002 (10. August 2007)

^      
              I
          s*c*h*e*i*ß*e*


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. August 2007)

is halt kacke, geht mehr kaputt als es nötig ist.


----------



## nobeleden (10. August 2007)

laut wetter.com solls wetter am wochenende besser werden =)

wäre sonntag jemand da? wollte ma wieder kommen


----------



## MajorRush (11. August 2007)

Heut is das Wetter wieder einigermaßen gut wo man
sich ma auf der Bahn blicken lassen kann. Also ich hab was
gebaut gehabt wo immer geregnet hat un bin heut auf der Bahn.


----------



## nobeleden (11. August 2007)

ich würd heut gern kommen, geht leider nich aber morgen würd ich mit 3 kumpels gern kommen
is dann jetzt jemand da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobeleden (11. August 2007)

is jetzt morgen jemand da?
ich müssts wissen ansonsten wärs das 3 ma wo wir vor verschlossenen türen stehn :/


----------



## nobeleden (12. August 2007)

sorry wenn ich nerve^^ aber is heut jetzt jemand da?
wir wollten gegen halb 3 da sein, wäre cool wenn jemand da wäre...ansonsten 10 fahrgeld für die katz :/


----------



## MajorRush (12. August 2007)

Sorry hab deine Nachricht die letzten Tage nich gesehen gehabt, 
heute waren viel da die neue Rampe fahren.


----------



## nobeleden (12. August 2007)

jo war echt geil
biste morgen zufällig wieder da?
die andern woll nochma hin^^


----------



## P.2^^ (13. August 2007)

Was habt ihr denn neues gebaut wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## K!vin (13. August 2007)

hey leute,
jetzt ist bei mir die letzte Ferienwoche angebrochen und ich wollt noch mal richtig riden gehn, is die tage jemand da, würd gern ma wieder vorbei schaun ?!


----------



## MajorRush (13. August 2007)

Bin heute nach 12 Uhr auf der Bahn


----------



## daniel2002 (13. August 2007)

hoi sind heute ein paar da??
gruuß


----------



## Stund (13. August 2007)

@Sergey: Ich hab mir das Fersenbein zum glück nur geprellt.Und bin jetzt die Woche krankgeschrieben.

P.S.: Immer regelmässig das Pit ausräumen^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorRush (13. August 2007)

@Felix: Ah ging noma gut, wünsch dir dann gute Besserung


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (13. August 2007)

hi.
heute hats nimmer geklappt hatte fahrschule, aber wir kommen morgen so gegen  halb 3.

mfg maddin


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (13. August 2007)

@Felix: hihi na wie is des passiert??


----------



## MajorRush (13. August 2007)

Ich bin morgen ab 12 Uhr auf der Bahn!


----------



## Stund (13. August 2007)

MajorRush schrieb:


> @Felix: Ah ging noma gut, wünsch dir dann gute Besserung



Danke! Ich muss sogar Tabletten nehmen ! Bis bald


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. August 2007)

Ja ja Tehma Pit ausräumen. Ich sag da am besten garnix mehr zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorRush (14. August 2007)

Schaut euch ma die Fotos vom Felix an, da sin en paar
von der neuen Rampe drauf.


----------



## Fox 100 (14. August 2007)

hi is am sonntag jemand von euch da??


----------



## MajorRush (14. August 2007)

Jo ich bin am Sonntag da


----------



## timobianka (15. August 2007)

muss das jetzt nochmal loswerden !!an all die jungs die gestern da wahren und nicht bezahlt haben !!wenn das nochmal vorkommt braucht ihr nicht mehr zu kommen !!( geld zum mc habt ihr alle gehabt aber für ein  da zu lassen hats wohl nicht mehr gereicht was ???!!)also ab heute wird bitte vor dem fahren bezahlt ,dann gibt es auch kein stress !!!!und hier nochmal die regeln (denn ohne regeln gehts wohl doch nicht )!!!!!


Regeln für( nicht) Mietglieder!!

Befahren der Bahn für nicht Mitglieder auf eigene Gefahr

Das befahren für nicht Mietglieder unter 18 Jahren ist nur gestattet mit Vollmacht eines Erziehungsberechtigten 

Unkosten Beitrag für nicht Mietglieder beträgt 1  pro Tag!!

Befahren nur mit Schutz Ausrüstung

Kein Müll auf und vor der Bahn liegen lassen!

Befahren der Bahn bei Nässe ist verboten!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. August 2007)

Denmächst werden wir auch wieder eine Vereinsversammlung abhalten wann, genau das sein wird gebe ich noch bekannt geben.


----------



## Stund (15. August 2007)

timobianka schrieb:


> muss das jetzt nochmal loswerden !!an all die jungs die gestern da wahren und nicht bezahlt haben !!wenn das nochmal vorkommt braucht ihr nicht mehr zu kommen !!( geld zum mc habt ihr alle gehabt aber für ein  da zu lassen hats wohl nicht mehr gereicht was ???!!)also ab heute wird bitte vor dem fahren bezahlt ,dann gibt es auch kein stress !!!!und hier nochmal die regeln (denn ohne regeln gehts wohl doch nicht )!!!!!
> 
> 
> Regeln für( nicht) Mietglieder!!
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## P.2^^ (16. August 2007)

Hmm also ich find die Regeln echt alle in Ordnung, fÃ¤nde auch 2 statt 1 â¬ in Ordnung, aber fÃ¼r was die Vollmacht eines Erziehungsberechtigten? Das wÃ¤re vllt noch fÃ¼r Fahrer unter 14 Jahren ok, aber ich denk ma ab nem gewissen Alter is einem schon klar was man da macht und dass man sich da mal auf die Fresse packt..


----------



## oOPaLzOo (16. August 2007)

Ja für manche schon, aber nicht für die Versicherung. Vorher Bla, Bla und wenn´s dann soweit ist is die Kacke am Dampfen. Haste überhaupt ne Vorstellung was ne Operation bei nem´ Bruch kostetm, dann noch die Nachbehandlung usw., da die Krankenkasse meistens keinen bock drauf. Und wenn´s schlecht läuft muss evtl. der Verein haften und da haben wir keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## P.2^^ (16. August 2007)

Ok da haste recht. ..Dann beim nächsten mal nur mit Vollmacht..is ja nix dabei solang die Eltern nix gegens Biken haben


----------



## MajorRush (16. August 2007)

So Dudes
guckt ma ausm Fenster, ich weiß nich das bester Wetter um zu fahren
aber es beste Wetter um was zu bauen. Es ist nicht warm oder kalt was
einen körperlich fertig macht beim bauen und wir hätten dann auch was neues
am Wochenende wenn gutes Wetter ist. Also wer Manns genung kann kommen ich bin heut da. Wer die Nase von unserer Bahn voll hat un nur kommt um zu fahren und dreck zu machen, solla am besten gar net komme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (16. August 2007)

hi  also wir haben samstag zeit um bauen zu helfen, wenn gebaut wird. also wir (marvin und ich) sind auf jeden fall dabei.

greets martin


----------



## MajorRush (16. August 2007)

-----oK---!!!


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (16. August 2007)

Heyhey Sergej^^, 

sorry nochmal wegen vorgestern, regt uns( Martin und mich) selber am meisten auf, dass man nich mit denen irgendwo hinkann, des gibt auch üelst ärger! Aber ich denk du kennst uns ja und weißt dass wir die nase noch lang nich voll haben^^, also bis samstag dann! greets Marvin, und sorry


----------



## MajorRush (16. August 2007)

Schon ok, is so gut wie vergessen ^^
aja hab auf der Bahn neue Lautsprecher am Start um vielleciht könne ma 
moje was bauen un dann am WE richtig Gas geben


----------



## Stund (16. August 2007)

Würd auch gern komme,bin aber dieses WE scho ausgebucht^^
Aber nächstes bestimmt!!!!

Bin auf jeden fall gepannt was du uns wieder schönes aus Holz zauberst


----------



## P.2^^ (16. August 2007)

Wie wärs mit ner Spine wie bei der Qashqai Urban Challenge? Oo


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. August 2007)

Ich werd heute auch mal endlich wieder zum fahren vorbeikommen, sorry Sergey das ich vorgestern so schlecht gelaunt war, hatte nur keine zeit und de Mirko mit dem ich was ausgemacht hatte war ja auch net da.


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (17. August 2007)

hi wir sind heute zum bauen da. kommen so gegen halb 4.

bis dann martin und marvin


----------



## Se:ppL (17. August 2007)

servus leute..
kann mir jemand saq'n zu wem man gehn muss um sich anzumelden
wär nett danke

greet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.2^^ (18. August 2007)

Wollte nochmal nachfragen: Ist morgen jemand auf der Bahn?


----------



## MajorRush (18. August 2007)

Bin heute nach 12 Uhr da


----------



## P.2^^ (18. August 2007)

Und morgen? =/


----------



## P.2^^ (18. August 2007)

*Spam* Morgen jemand da? würd gern kommen und wär dann eher ungünstig wenn die fahrt dann umsonst war


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. August 2007)

Wenn´s klappt bin ich morgen da, aber verlass dich net 100%ig drauf, wies net wie lange es heute noch wird.


----------



## Fox 100 (19. August 2007)

ich wollt heut auch mit n paar kumpels kommen hoffentlich is jemand da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorRush (19. August 2007)

Bin wie immer ab 12 Uhr auf der Bahn


----------



## Stund (21. August 2007)

So,bin am Samstag nicht nur Geistlich sondern auch Körperlich anwesend^^.


----------



## MajorRush (21. August 2007)

Für Heidelberger*

Unsere Box is finish das einzige was fehlt sin Crazy Dudes 
die die ma fahren ^^ un en nore shore mit 3 wippen


----------



## Stund (21. August 2007)

Holy!!! Man Sergey,ich wusste dass du wieder was Krankes bauen wirst^^

Bin schon so gespannt,das ich kaum noch ruhig sitzen kann


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (22. August 2007)

Hey Sergej, is ja sau geil!!! Ich schau auf jeden Fall mal bei euch vorbei, leider is mein arm immer noch im Arsch^^, aber des wird wieder!!! cioai Marvin, PS: An ALLE: ICH WILL WIEDER RADFAHREN^^


----------



## MajorRush (22. August 2007)

@Marvin
Kannste vielleicht mit deiner Cam vorbei kommen un ein Paar Fotos 
heute machen?


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (22. August 2007)

nee, kann ich nich, weil des is nich meine cam, sorry


----------



## thisi (23. August 2007)

Ups, falscher Thread, sorry


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (23. August 2007)

hihi also ich komm am freitag (wenn jemanda da is)und nehm die kamera mit.
man sieht sich greetz martin


----------



## MajorRush (23. August 2007)

Jo alles kalr Martin ich bin morgen (Freitag) auch da, so nach 1 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!vin (24. August 2007)

is jemand sonntag da ?


----------



## MajorRush (25. August 2007)

Ich bin ab 12 Uhr da


----------



## Kentucky-FLY (26. August 2007)

servus jungs!

is moin....also montag jmd. da ?

mfg Lipsen


----------



## Kentucky-FLY (27. August 2007)

mmmhh keine antwort...
naja egal 
würd ma sau gern kommen aber müsst des schon en bissel vorher wissen ob jmd da is, weil wir ned grad neben an wohnen.

mfg lipsen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (31. August 2007)

Wer kommt heute auf die Bahn?


----------



## [email protected] (31. August 2007)

Ich denk das ich komm weiß aber nocht net zu 100% aber ich komm...Willst du heute de wall ferdisch mache?


----------



## Kentucky-FLY (31. August 2007)

hallo nomma!!

is jmd. am wochenende da?

mfg Pascal


----------



## Stund (31. August 2007)

Ja ich,so ca. gegen 13 Uhr.


----------



## Kentucky-FLY (31. August 2007)

samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. August 2007)

Ich bin auch am samstag und sonntag da so ab 13 uhr also es ist offen
Achso heute komm ich doch net nach dem wetter umschwung...Sorry Pali


----------



## Stund (6. September 2007)

Hey Dudes was geht am WE?
Am Sa wird einiges los seien,und ich hab nen Fun-Contest organisiert^^!

Ist der Wallride eig. schon komplett fertig?

See Yah


----------



## K!vin (6. September 2007)

Gude,
ich werd auch am Sonntag denk ich mal kommen. Steht die Resi wieder ?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. September 2007)

Der Wallride ist fast fertig, wenn´s wetter passt werden wir ihn evtl. heute fertig bauen. Hoffentlich hälts Wetter morgen.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. September 2007)

Wer is morgen alles da?
Ach ja die Wall haben wir heute doch net fertig bekommen.


----------



## [email protected] (7. September 2007)

Wer ist morgen oder am samstag oder sonntag alles da???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorRush (9. September 2007)

Bin heute nach 12 Uhr auf der Bahn


----------



## felixII (10. September 2007)

Hey Fans

Was gayten mit der Kettenfetzer seite??


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. September 2007)

Die hat sich aufgehängt, ne neue is in Arbeit. Komm mal wieder auf die Bahn.


----------



## felixII (10. September 2007)

Joaa mach ich

kann halt nur am we..


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (10. September 2007)

heyhey leuteeeeee, naa sergej was geht??? ey mir tut alles weeeeh^^, und ihc habs so nen muskelkater ^^ bist du am freitag auf der bahn?weil ich würd vorbei kommen, bin heiß dass ich den trick steh^^... öööähm, wer hat den Fun contest organisiert? dachte des wäre der Gene gewesen!?? naja, egal wers war, die idee is sau geil!!!! Lasst mal alle am freitag und wochenende in worms fahren^^ Nachricht an Oli mim nicolai: Versuch mal bitte am Freitag oder wochende zukommen, weil du fährst sau gut! Würd mich freun wenn ma sich wieder auf der bahn sieht^^cioaii Marvin, Gruß an alle!!!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. September 2007)

Funkontest war eigtl. letzten Samstag, nur war keiner außer Felix, mir und ein paar wenige da. Freitag bin ich auf der Bahn. Will auch nen neuen Trick testen.


----------



## Speedbullit (11. September 2007)

was wird denn getestet? nach garmisch, schau ich auch mal wieder vorbei


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. September 2007)

Garmisch wär ich auch gern dabei, nur isses mir etwas zu weit und meine Finanzen bringen mir momentan auch leider kein grinsen ins Gesicht. Ach ja, und nen neuen Rahmen will ich mir auch holen .


----------



## MajorRush (11. September 2007)

Servus Marvin
wichtig sind starke Knochen dase net brechen en muskelkater is
ja gar nichts  tjaa so ist da biker leben halt.
Alsooo ob ich am Freitag da bin kann ich dir leider noch noch sagen,
kann das im laufe der woche noch sagen.


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (11. September 2007)

heeeyhey, hijaa, also die knochen halten schon^^haste ja 18 mal gesehen^^hab mich ja schon gut in den boden gemeiselt^^(lach) naja, hoff du kommst! nein, du musst kommen! an Pali: Paaaalli du tunteeeeee, komm wieder nach Worms!!!!vorallem wenn ich auch da bin!!! was probierst du für nen Trick??ich verrats vlt auch^^sag mal biteeeeeee^^cioaiiii leutee, bis hoffentlich freitag, wenns weter stimmt komm ich auf jeden fall!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorRush (11. September 2007)

Keine Angst Marvin bist doch en mutiger Kerl 
für diesen Trick is vllt. dein Rad etwas schwer?
Bis zum Wochenende kannste ja wende schläfst im SChlaf (träumen) üben


----------



## Speedbullit (11. September 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Garmisch wär ich auch gern dabei, nur isses mir etwas zu weit und meine Finanzen bringen mir momentan auch leider kein grinsen ins Gesicht. Ach ja, und nen neuen Rahmen will ich mir auch holen .




kein wunder wenn du dir was neues holen willst, was soll es denn werden


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. September 2007)

@Speedbullit
ich hab nen Norco Team DH im Auge, das VPFree werd ich aber vorerst mal behalten. Is einer der Besten Rahmen die ich gefahren bin. Erst mal sehen wie das Norco so is.

@Marvin
ich wollt den Barspin endlich auf dirt machen, wenn´s klappt dann noch evtl. nen no control, in Kombination mit´m tuc nohander klappt er komischer weise.
Bin Freitag ab ca. 15 Uhr auf der Bahn.


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2007)

Servus Paaaaalli:
Hab en neuen schlauch geholt 20m fÃ¼r 3,10â¬ haben ja eh noch en stÃ¼ckschen gebraucht...
Hab ich von meine Ellis bezahlt bekommen...
Denk das ich ihn am Freitag mitbringe...
Alla GrÃ¼Ãe an alle


----------



## oOPaLzOo (12. September 2007)

Wollen wir Freitag bissel Party machen?. Hatte irgendwie Bock drauf.


----------



## [email protected] (12. September 2007)

Aja warum net .....


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (12. September 2007)

hihi leute,

ja klar bin ich en mutiger kerl^^und träumen tu ich von dem trick eh schon^^und stehn tu ich ihn dann am freitag^^, nee , mein raf is kein meter zu schwer!!! des past schon, ich hab ja auhc kein anderes^^also  bis freitag leute, ich binheiß wie nochwas^^und party is ne geile idee^^ciaoii


----------



## MajorRush (12. September 2007)

muss gutes wetter sein


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (13. September 2007)

jaaaaa, muss es!^^radln macht mehr spaß bei gutem wetter...und wegen dem Trick: mein kopf muss dabei sein^^ und mein schutzengel muss überstunden schieben^^, bis dann Sergej, hoff es kommen noch einige^^dann wirds lustig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. September 2007)

Ich bin morgen da, wann kommst du?.


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (13. September 2007)

ja geil meischter, also du tunte^^, ich komm gleihc nach der schule und bin  so um 2 hlab 3 da, bis dann^^ffreut mcih voll!!!cioaiii


----------



## MajorRush (15. September 2007)

Sorry Marvin

Un ausgeschlafen  hab was für dich, kommste?
Werd uff dich warde un die Überraschung auch.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. September 2007)

Ich glaub ich weis es schon :


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. September 2007)

Hey heute hat´s mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht Rad zu fahren, so müßte es immer sein. Coole Leute und jeder is heute gefahren, net so wie sonst . 

PS: Marvin is schwul und soll sich´n Stahlhardtail kaufen . Das hält wenigstens . Dann klappts auch mit den Tailwhips!!!!.

Ach ja wir müssen unbedingt die Dirts wieder bissel machen.
War ne coole Session heute, bin mit nem´ grinsen heimgefahren.

Sagte ich schon das de Marvin schwul is !!!


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2007)

JA man war richtig geil übers we....muss öfters so sein...
Achso ja Pali was is mit de Homepage???  wie soll ich se nennen?
Wenn ihr nächstes Wochenende wieder alle kommt mach ich bilder und die kommen dann auf die Hp 
JA die Dirts müssen wir unbedingt machen....Könnten wir eigentlich unter de woche machen oder Pali?
Alla viel Spaß in der Schule...Muss auch :-(
Ach Marvin was macht deine Hand??? 
Ciiiiiou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. September 2007)

Ich nix Schule, ich Arbeit . Mal sehen wie ich unter der Woche Zeit hab, ich schreibs dann grad hier ins Forum.

@Sergai ( hoffe is richtig geschrieben, mit ay kann man´s evtl. falsch verstehen  )

Deine Frau wollte mir die ISBN Nummer vom Buch geben, bitte net vergessen.

@Marvin
Tape drüber und es geht weiter. Ach was, geh lieber mal Röntgen man weis nie was los is obwohl man denkt das es net so schlimm is. Irgendwann fällste wieder dumm und es wird schlimmer. Und ne Zeit net radfahhren isses schlimmste überhaut .

Bis die Tage leute !

Ach ja, macht mal das nächste mal auch ein paar Bilder von mir, hab obsolut keine gescheiten. Oder wer hat bitte mir schicken.


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (16. September 2007)

Heeeey hey,
Sergej: danke nochmal!!!! ich kann da nix zu sagen, bin sprachlos, ich ´finds krass dass ihr alles so nett seit und alles, dankee!!! aber ihr tunten macht euch mal nich so sorgen^^, meiner hand gehts ganz gut, is noch dick geschwollen und ihc kann sie nich anspannen^^, aber past schon^^... schei auf hardtail, des muss alles au mit so nem dicken bock klappen^^cioaiiiii,bis zum nöchsten mal dann, und es war soooo geil gestern!!!so muss es wirklcih immer sein! einfach nur pervers geil! waren aber auch größtenteils nur hammer leute da^^ciaoiiii


----------



## [email protected] (16. September 2007)

@Pali
Ja ich hab auch erst immer so um 5 uhr zeit...
naja aknnst des ja rein schreiben oder soll ich dir mnal meine nummer geben...
ciouuuuuu


----------



## MajorRush (16. September 2007)

@Pali hier die Schmodder Angaben vom Buch

Peter Kelder "Die fünf Tibeter"
Scherz Verlag
ISBN: 978-3-502-25035-7


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (17. September 2007)

sag bitte das Pali lesen kann!???? ^^ und wegen meiner hand: die is schon wieder fast wie neu^^... sergej hat mcih mit seiner mördersalbe gerettet^^


----------



## [email protected] (17. September 2007)

@MArvin
biste nächstes weekend widda dabei?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. September 2007)

Wer ist am Freitag wann da?. Werd so gegen halb 4 da sein.


----------



## Speedbullit (20. September 2007)

pali, samstach burg


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. September 2007)

Weis ich noch net genau, kommt drauf an wie der Freitag Abend läuft.


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2007)

Ja ich bin morgen so um 5 uhr da... achso wir müssen die dirts noch neu machen....
weil sonnst wirds net so gut mim springen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2007)

Pali? 
Wann bist du morgen da?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (21. September 2007)

Weis net genau ob ich überhaupt komme. Ich sag aber bescheid.


----------



## Stund (21. September 2007)

Bin morgen gegen Mittag da-Morgen ist best Trick day^^!


----------



## MajorRush (22. September 2007)

Dass das letzte WE wo gutes Wetter sein soll, wer kommt alles 
auf die Bahn?


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2007)

Sergej Ich bin Da (Steffen) kommst du auch?


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (22. September 2007)

Heeeey hey ihr alten Tunten^^,

was geht??? wie siehts aus, kommt jemand am sonntag auf die bahn? Wann is best. Trick Tag felix? was hasten so vor^^? Bin am überlegen ob ich am Sonntag einfach so vorbei komm, hab ja kei rad...wer kommt alles? ciaoi Leute, und lassts krachen heute!!! und morgen dann auch^^


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2007)

JA marvin ich bin wieder es ganze we da wenn gutes wetter ist.... Heute hats geschickt aber war net so mein tag 2 mal voll aufs maul gelegt...
alla bis bald


----------



## MajorRush (23. September 2007)

Jooo Steffen bin auch am Start 
un das wegen gestern wo der wanna be Biker abgelatzt
ist un sich die Hand gebrochen hat dazu muss ich was sagen.
Wer auch immer so Leute an die Bahn mitschleppt soll sie un sich
am besten daheim lassen ich hab da letztens echt kein bock gehabt wo
die mutter theater gemacht hat.


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (23. September 2007)

boah ****, wer hat sich die hand gebrochen??was habt ihr denn wieder angestellt?^^*******ee, also mal ganz ehrlich, sowas muss nich sein! man kann sich einschätzen, und man weiß wo die grenzen liegen...naja, ich sag lieber nix dazu^^zentrier mich ja auch regelmäßig in den boden...Also, dann vlt bis später, ciaoii Marvin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stund (23. September 2007)

@Sergey: Hast du gestern vielleicht einen camelbag rucklsack und ne blaue kaputzen jacke auf der Bahn liegen sehen?Pete hat sie vergessen.

Greetz


----------



## MajorRush (23. September 2007)

Nein ich hab keine Ahnung hab nix auf de Bahn vergessen, wie ich gegangen bin
waren noch en paar jungs do


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2007)

@Sergej...
ja da muss ich dir recht geben aber es problem is mir können ihm das net verbieten weil der is mitglied 

@Marvin...
wo wartsen heute hab gedacht du wolltest mit deinem oma Schruppen kommen (Hat elga gesagt)

@All...
Die nächsten drei wochen nix mit rad fahren bin vorhint abgelatzt und jetzt die sehne am fuß gerissen... Na toll so ein scheiß de marvin macht tailrip und hat nix auser schirfwunden oder gleinere ferletzungen und ich hab natürlich bei so nehm hamlosen trick dagegen (no Foot) mir die sehen gerissen...Könnte kotzen bin aber trotzdem am Weekend da wenn schee wetter ist...
Alla wir sehen uns


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. September 2007)

Hey Leute, war leider das ganze Wochenende zu fertig zum Fahren. Hab aber nächstes Wochenede vor das ganze Wochenende zu fahren.


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2007)

Okay kommt nochwas bei mir dazu hab mir nch es sprunggelenk angebrochen und bänder völlig überdahnt....so ein scheiß


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (24. September 2007)

boahh scheíßeeee was machst du auch für sachen...tut mir leid!!! also wegen meinem oma schruppen^^das teil is sau geil und is warscheins bald mein neues Dirt/slopestylebike!!! jaa, des kann was^^und ihc hab licht, dynamo, und katzenaugen dran!!jaaa, des könnt ihr nich was^^, also leuteeee, bis demnächst mal wieder!!! GUTE BESSERUNG!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2007)

Danke marvin...Kannste auch mti deinem oma schruppen so amok williiiiiiiii^^??
Mit dem hab cih des voll drauf aber katzenaugen und so hab ich netis halt net straßentauglisch...achso we bin ich trtzdem da sohne mich geht ja nix^^
Ach sergej hast du was von dem anderen gehört der riko oder wie der auch immer heißt?
Alla Man sieht sich


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. September 2007)

Bein beileid, hoffentlich wirds bald wieder.
Wer ist morgen auf der Bahn wenn´s Wetter passt?.


----------



## [email protected] (27. September 2007)

Also ich bin auf alles fälle da mim Marbi und Kevin und elga kommen wenns wetter passt auch


----------



## MajorRush (28. September 2007)

Sorry bin moje schaffe bin aber auf jedenfall nach Feierabend auf der Bahn


----------



## oOPaLzOo (28. September 2007)

Kann man morgen überhaupt fahren, ist doch bestimmt schlammig?.


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (28. September 2007)

Pali is en gutwetterfahrer na na na na na na!!!^^(von Marvin)


----------



## oOPaLzOo (28. September 2007)

Nee ich geh dann in den Wald fahren.


----------



## fire-flyer (28. September 2007)

nabend leuts

hab mal en teil meines videomaterials zusammengeschnitten und ein kleines video gebastelt  

hoffe es ist annehmbar 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2428759


----------



## paro (28. September 2007)

öyyyyyyyy, pali ----was willst du im Wald ??

Mach dich mal als anständiger Bowwerumer auf den Weg nach Weiterstadt !!  

Die anderen natürlich auch,gg

Am Samstag und Sonntag findet dort die Deutsche Meisterschaft im BMX- Race statt.

Gibt es einiges fürs Auge.

Wer um 09.00 Uhr dort ist, kann sogar im Anfänger-Race mitfahren.(nur Samstag).Auch Mountain Bikes können Samstag mitfahren.

Hier ein paar Links:

http://www.bmx-weiterstadt.de/pages/indexpag.html

http://www.bmx-racing.de/index.php

Wer Interesse hat ist gerne willkommen,wer es nicht schafft,sollte sich diesen Termin vormerken,weil es da was wirklich gutes fürs Auge gibt:

http://www.bmxeuros2008.com/

@ pali: wann hast du mal zeit,würde gerne mal mit dir paar takte reden zwecks Biken und Bobenheim.

lg


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. September 2007)

Wer ist morgen auf der Bahn?.

@paro
in Bobenheim gibt es net wirklich was zum fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paro (29. September 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen auf der Bahn?.
> 
> @paro
> in Bobenheim gibt es net wirklich was zum fahren



Hi Pali,

Aussage ist korrekt,aber genau deswegen sollte mal was passieren.Ich mail dich die Woche mal an wenn ich darf,will das Forum damit nicht "zumüllen".

lg


----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. September 2007)

Kannste machen, aber viel wirste damit in Bobenheim nicht in bewegung setzen können, außer du kwatscht mal den Peter aus´m Juz an obwohl der auch net viel machen kann. In Bobenheim geht´s in erster Linie im Jugendbereich um Zufriedenstellung potenzieller Wähler oder Leute die evtl. Einfluß haben nicht zu verärgern, so wie es politisch überall ist. Hab das schon 1000 mal bei anderen Sachen mitgemacht, glaub´s mir.

PS: Die Rechtschreibung ist heute nicht mein Freund 
wer Fehler findet darf sie gerne behalten!


----------



## [email protected] (30. September 2007)

Hey leute mir gehts wieder ganz gut,
war es ganze we auf de bahn und hab am we auch mal mit de hompage angefangen dauert aber noch en bissel bis die ferdisch ist....
ahhmmmmm....am freitag wers sehr matschig, samstag war ich net da war's so windig aber heute wars amok geil, mim springe isses halt noch net so besonders darf eigentlich garnet aber habs zumindestens versucht...bin unter de woche am mittwoch da und am we bin ich wieder voll am start ;-)
Echt schickes video
alla viel spaß noch wir sehen uns


----------



## [email protected] (2. Oktober 2007)

Hey Leute...
wollen morgen mal en bissel die bahn auffrichen....
haben Benzinrasenmeher besorgt...
haben Elektriche Hekkenschere besorgt...usw...
Brauchen viele Leute die mit Anpcken....
Bitte kommt Alle sofern ihr könnt bin ab 10 Uhr da mit College...
Alla hoff das ihr kommt


----------



## daniel2002 (3. Oktober 2007)

morgen, 
kommt heute jemand auf die bahn??

gruß von de andere


----------



## MajorRush (3. Oktober 2007)

Servus Leute
am Samstag soll gutes Wetter sein, vielleicht könnten wir 
ja an dem Tag die Box verlängern und noch en Kicker bauen.
Sorry das ich die letzten Tage nich da bin habe Nachtschicht


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2007)

moin moin,
Wer kommt heute alles runter?

Achso sergej wir haben die platte für was anderes benutzt haben dir aber ne neue gebstelt ist halt net so gelb aber ergit genau das gleiche muster;-)

Ich mach mcih jetzt verdis h und fahr runer


----------



## Stund (5. Oktober 2007)

Na dann bis morgen Leude^^!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2007)

mogen bin ich auch wieder dabei;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (5. Oktober 2007)

@[email protected]
was habt ihr denn gebaut?.


----------



## MajorRush (6. Oktober 2007)

keine ahnung, war noch nich auf der bahn bin heute nach 4 Uhr oder so 
auf der bahn


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2007)

Nix besonderes... nach dem container schor was da runter geht so en kleinen wall was für kleinere....
Kommst du morgen runter??


----------



## P.2^^ (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde gern nächstes Wochenende mit 'nem Freund Samstag _UND_ Sonntag zu euch auf die Bahn kommen. Weiß vielleicht schon jemand ob da irgendwer auf der Bahn ist? Müsstens schon im Voraus wissen, weil wir auch Zimmer in der Jugendherberge buchen müssen. Naja... das Wetter soll ja auf jeden Fall nochmal genial werden 

Gruß P.2


----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2007)

@P.2^^
JA bin auf alle fälle da wenns wetter gut wird
Kannst dich auf mich verlassen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich werd entweder SA oder SO da sein, denke aber eher SO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Oktober 2007)

Wer kommt heute alles?


----------



## P.2^^ (9. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @P.2^^
> JA bin auf alle fälle da wenns wetter gut wird
> Kannst dich auf mich verlassen



Ok das klingt gut. 
Dann bis zum Wochenende...


----------



## Fox 100 (9. Oktober 2007)

bin dann auch am samstag da denk ich! 
@p.2  wir sehn uns ja dann


----------



## P.2^^ (9. Oktober 2007)

Joa bestimmt sehn wir uns.

Ach ja an alle hier aus Worms:
Kann mir jemand vielleicht was über das Hotel ''Boos'' in der Nähe vom Bahnhof sagen? Ich und mein Kumpel der auch am WE mitkommt wollen 'nen kleinen ''Roadtrip'' machen, und wollten eig. in die Jugendherberge in Worms. Nur die ist leider voll, und deshalb müssen wir auf en ''billiges'' Hotel umsteigen. Deswegen wollten wir nur wissen ob das nich so ne üble Absteige ist sondern en normales Hotel. 

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Oktober 2007)

Des Hotel Boss ist okay und von de breise herr geht es auch also brahcst dir keine gedanken zumachen...
´War da mal drinne und hab eben nochmal meine mudder gefragt...

Alla hoffe wir sehen uns am we...

Liebe grüße


----------



## [email protected] (9. Oktober 2007)

@P.2^^
Also es gibt in worms auch ne Ferien wohnung die kostet pro nacht 30â¬

Hier die internet seite : www.ferienwohnungen-worms.de

Kuckt hier mal nach da kommt ihe nÃ¤mlich billiger


----------



## P.2^^ (10. Oktober 2007)

Danke für deine Mühe, aber wir fahren doch am Samstagabend heim nach und kommen Sonntagmorgen wieder nach Worms und schlafen dann da in der JH.
Ach ja... Wann wärt ihr so uuuungefähr da?

Gruß P.2 & Bis am WE


----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2007)

Achso okay dann is ja kein ding...
hmm...ich werde so zwischen 12 und 13uhr kommen und lang bleiben wie lang kommt immer drauf an....
Alla bis We


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. Oktober 2007)

Nochmal zur Info!
Wer nicht im Verein ist und auf die Bahn kommt, könnte bitte eine Art freiwillige Nutzungsgebühr von ca. 1-2 Euro abtreten. Da die Instandhaltung, Sprit für Generator (Musik) usw. auch Geld kosten und die Bahn mittlerweile um es milde auszudrücken, wieder zum kotzen aussieht. Wär sich dafür zu fein ist, brauch auch nicht zu kommen und kann von mir aus auf der Autobahn spielen gehen  .


----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2007)

Ja wo de recht hast hast de recht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (11. Oktober 2007)

hey hey,

wie gehts euch allen??? hab soo lust zu radln... dreh bald durch...vlt verlern ichs ja völlig...was macht ihr so?habt ihr was neues gebaut? wie läufs bei euch so? fahrt ihr bitte für mcih mit un rockt ordentlich die dirts? Pali - ich will deinen nothing sehen wenn ichs nächste mal komm^^neeee, sorry pali, heißt ja bei dir no kondrol^^...ihr müsst schön fleißig üben das ihr aufs niveau vom Felix kommt...dann steckt ihr mich in die tasche..., also ich hoff dass ich irgendwann mal wieder radln kommen kann bei euch...vermiss euch alle en bissle ihr schwuletten!!! greeets an allle und viel spaß!!!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. Oktober 2007)

Hey du Nase 
wann kommt den endlich dein neuer Rahmen?. Wird langsam langweilig ohne dich.


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi Pali, 
werd leider gar nich mehr kommen, weil ich keinen Rahmen ersetzt bekomm...wars erstmal mit radfahren(...*heul*...)^^, ciaoi, euch allen noch viel spaß in worms...und haut rein!! danke nochma für alles! Thanks Sergej, Pali, Timo und dem Rest^^, ihr seid hammer!


----------



## fire-flyer (12. Oktober 2007)

hey leuts
hab mich ja lang nemmer im forum beteiligt aber hätt mittlerweile mal en paar fragen.

wer macht zum beispiel grad de vorstand bei uns?

gibts dieses jahr überhaupt ne versammlung?

ich denk ma das ich auch was übernehmen könnte was kassenwart oder versammlung oder so angeht wenns keiner machen möchte.

ansonsten bin ich moie wieder uff de bahn und ajo 

alla haut rein


----------



## P.2^^ (12. Oktober 2007)

Dann sieht man sich ja morgen. 
Endlich mal wieder so richtig Radfahrn gehn.


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Info!
> Wer nicht im Verein ist und auf die Bahn kommt, könnte bitte eine Art freiwillige Nutzungsgebühr von ca. 1-2 Euro abtreten. Da die Instandhaltung, Sprit für Generator (Musik) usw. auch Geld kosten und die Bahn mittlerweile um es milde auszudrücken, wieder zum kotzen aussieht. Wär sich dafür zu fein ist, brauch auch nicht zu kommen und kann von mir aus auf der Autobahn spielen gehen  .



ich zahle gern nen uro,wenn ich bei euch fahren,komm. 
Gruß.


----------



## K!vin (13. Oktober 2007)

hey würd gern morgen kommen mit paar kumpels. ist jemand da? und wie siehts aus ob die dirts fahrbar sind, würden auch gern aufbaun helfen wenns net zu lang dauert weil wir von darmstadt kommen und erst ma 1 1/2 stunden zug fahrn mit umsteign...


----------



## fire-flyer (14. Oktober 2007)

morgen is auf jedenfall jemand da so ab 12-1 dirts sind befahrbar haben se vorhind nochmal nass gemacht.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2007)

Hab ihr se auch geschapt?
Wenn ja währe echt cooolllll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2007)

Servus Leutz...
ey wochenende war voll cool absolut... so kann das immer sein ;-)
wie fandet ihr es so?


----------



## Fox 100 (15. Oktober 2007)

also ich war mit n paar kumpels am samstag da das war richtig geil!!!!!!!


----------



## paro (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

hab hier eventuell was interessantes für Euch:

Nightrace

Mountainbike--4 Cross

http://www.freebikers-weinstadt.de/

Soll richtig abfetzen mit Party ohne Ende.

Lg


----------



## Slayer0512 (16. Oktober 2007)

ej wir müssen echt was an de bahn machen das is ja en sauladen keiner macht was un wen ma was machen wolle dan kommt keine Sau das beste wer ne Vereins versammlung sons wirts nie was . wer leitet eigendlich das ganze ?un wegen gelt da sitzense  un die helft hat nur bezahlt das müste normaler weise buch geführt werden de Steffen hat noch ca 70 Euro von den leuten die gefahren sind .Das mit de anmeldungen müste auch geregelt werden was ne gute sache wer samstags morgen klarschiff zu machen wen das jedes mal gemacht wird sieht das alles anders aus da sollte aber alle vom verein kommen un wer net kommt sollen halt maßnahmen gemacht getroffen  werden weil das mir sowas in worms haben find ich gut und das sollte nicht unter gehen !!!!!!!!!!!!
da sollte ma sich geganken machen.


----------



## P.2^^ (16. Oktober 2007)

So eine geile Bahn muss man echt pflegen. Würd auch gern öfter kommen (auch mal zum helfen) nur mim Zug dauert das so verdammt lang.


----------



## paro (17. Oktober 2007)

Noch ein paar Infos zum Nightrace in Großheppach:
Gestartet wird in 4 Klassen: Kids (Jg 97 und jünger), Jugend (Jg 96-93), Open Class (Jg 92 und älter) und Damen (ab 6 Teilnehmerinnen). Das Startgeld beträgt 10 Euro. Es gibt 600  Preisgeld und Sachpreise zu gewinnen.

Die Wahl des Fahrrads bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, von 16" - 26" ist alles erlaubt. Mindestens eine Bremse ist Plicht.

Im Anschluss wird noch eine Race Party im Zelt mit Bar stattfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Oktober 2007)

Tja Leute das Problem gibt es schon so lange wie die Bahn. Ich wollte sowieso am 15. November eine Vereinversammlung ansetzten, da es noch 1000 andere Sachen zu klären gibt. Ich check das mal ab und geb nochmal bescheid wann und wo die Versammlung sein wird.


----------



## Massl (17. Oktober 2007)

hi icch bin 11 jahre und wollt euch vllt auch mal beitreten würde das denn gehen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (17. Oktober 2007)

Einfach einen Aufnahmeantrag ausfüllen, von deinen Eltern unterschreiben lassen und wieder mitbringen.


----------



## fire-flyer (17. Oktober 2007)

also 15.november geht bei mir erst so ab 8 uhr weil ich schaffe muss ,


----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2007)

@Pali
Können auch Mitglieder unter 18 Jahre dabei sein!!!


----------



## fire-flyer (18. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Pali
> Können auch Mitglieder unter 18 Jahre dabei sein!!!



also wenns so wie letztes jahr und vorletztes ist dann ist es alter egal ,nur wenns an die ämterverteilung geht .


----------



## oOPaLzOo (18. Oktober 2007)

Alle Mitglieder "sollen" dabei sein. Hab das Datum heute mal dem Steffan gesagt, von denen er die Adresse hat werden angeschrieben, den anderen werde ich es mitteilen bzw. sagt bitte ihnen bescheid. Die versammlung ist jetzt so gegen 19:30 angesetzt, muss nur mal schauen ob es wieder im Sportheim der Fußballer klappt. Ich werde auch noch Zettel auf der Bahn aushängen.


----------



## nobeleden (19. Oktober 2007)

hey wollte mal fragen ob morgen( samstag ) jemand da wäre da ich mit en paa kumpels ma kommen wollten (unter anderem jemand ausm odenwald!!) , und lohnt es sich auch? wäre ja kacke wenn alles kaputt wäre...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (19. Oktober 2007)

Is nicht´s kaputt, nur etwas ausgefahren. Fahren geht dennoch, wär aber nett wenn jeder der mitkommt nen Euro oder zwei zahlt das wir Benzin und solche sachen von kaufen können. Ich denke wenn es morgen nicht regnet ist bestimmt jemand da.


----------



## nobeleden (19. Oktober 2007)

klar wir geben immer 1-2 !!
wir wären so um halb 3 da, ich hoffe doch jemand is da sonst wäre das ..naja nich schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2007)

@Pali
Also di vereinsversammlung findet auf alle fÃ¤lle statt...Ich hab noch antrÃ¤ge zuhause liegen und wo soll ich die hingeben?

Also kaputt ist wirklich nix ist halt alles abgefahren muss mal wieder gemacht werden...

Pali die 70â¬ bring ich dann die Tage mit okay?

Alla bis morgen jungs und viel spaÃ beim biken


----------



## Stund (22. Oktober 2007)

@Vereinsmitglieder: Am vergangenen Samstag war ein Fotograf einer Wormser Zeitschrift auf der Bahn.Er hat gemeint das er Fotos machen will,und unser Chefe soll sich doch mal bei ihm melden.
Er hat mir dann noch seine Visitenkarte gegeben.

Ich denke wir besprechen das mal bei der anstehenden Vereinssitzung.

Grüsse aus Stuttgart


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2007)

Ey Leute,

wann ist den eigentlich die vereinsversammlung? 
Wer kommt den alles?
Wo ist sie?
Was werden wir alles besprechen?
Wir müssen viel tuhn sonnst bekommen wir en problem...

Alla

_________________________________________
Bin ein Kettenfetzer und es ist absolut Geil Dort!!!


----------



## Kentucky-FLY (23. Oktober 2007)

hey ho!!
wollt ma mit nen paar kumpelz kommen.bin aus bayern und hab dann halt nächste woche ferien...wann genau sag ich nochma bescheid ( falls wir dürfen)  
wollt nur schomma fragen ob alles befahrbar ist und man ins pit springen kann.

des mit der gebühr von 1-2  hab ich schon gelesen....

mfg pascal


----------



## oOPaLzOo (24. Oktober 2007)

Sag voher besser mal bescheid, weil jetzt mit dem Wetter immer schlechter wird. Aber das ihr extra aus Bayern kommen wollt?


----------



## Kentucky-FLY (24. Oktober 2007)

ende bayern...anfang hessen^^ (aschaffenburg/frankfurt)

ja hab halt gehört soll ganz gut sein...und dass es en pit gibt


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. Oktober 2007)

Wer ist morgen alles ab wann da?.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin da so ab 4 uhr aber de MArby und so die kommen schon um 1 uhr Also ab 1 uhr ist offen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss morgen sowieso mal was anprechen, so kann´s nimmer weitergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (25. Oktober 2007)

heey hey ihr schwuchteletten^^, ich komm morgen bei euch vorbei^^greets Marvin, hoff ihr habt mich vermisst^^weil ich hab euch vermiss^^auch wenn ihr schwul seid...


----------



## Stund (26. Oktober 2007)

Dich kleine Tucke haben wir bestimmt nicht vermisst ,aber wir sehen uns ja morgen.Bis dann.


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (26. Oktober 2007)

also wenn du mich meinst felix, ich hab dich nich gesehen...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (27. Oktober 2007)

Oh Frauen unter sich


----------



## [email protected] (28. Oktober 2007)

Ja Pali wo warste????
Wie haben voll viel sauber gemacht....Naja also so de bereich wi wir immer hocken bis zum pit...
War voll die arbeit aber hat sich gelohnt...
Alla hoffe wir sehen uns bald


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2007)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> Oh Frauen unter sich



   



[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja Pali wo warste????
> Wie haben voll viel sauber gemacht....Naja also so de bereich wi wir immer hocken bis zum pit...
> War voll die arbeit aber hat sich gelohnt...
> Alla hoffe wir sehen uns bald



Du,sag mal, wie lange habt ihr auf euer Vereinsgelände warten müssen?

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (28. Oktober 2007)

@bikerworms
find ich klasse das ihr das mal gemacht habt, is ja auch eure Bahn und jeder muss ein wenig Verantwortung übernehmen. Hab auch keinen bock immer jemanden anzu*******n, bin ja net eure Mama und wenn ich Kinder wollte hätte ich schon eins gemacht . Außerdem komm ich zum radfahren und net zum motzen . 

@guru
Oh da kann ich leider net viel dazu sagen, da ich erst seit 2003 im Verein bin und die Bahn gibt´s seit 1998. Den Verein ins Leben gerufen hatt glaub ich der Uwe vom Rad und Technik und ein paar andere. Is leider weit vor meiner Zeit und die meisten sind schon lange nicht mehr im Verein und hab ich zum Teil auch nie kennen gelernt. Hätte dir gerne weiter geholfen.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2007)

@Pali
JA danke haben heute noch en bissel weiter gemacht...müssen aber noch einiges tuhn...wird aber solangsam...Kommst du eigentlich nächses weekend wenns wetter simmt?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (29. Oktober 2007)

Bi auf jeden Fall da, mein Flipperrahmen ist gekommen und direckt heute aufgebaut, nur die Kette fehlt noch, die hol ich aber morgen. Bild ist in meiner Galerie


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2007)

Ja is doch schäää.....
Alles klar dann sehen wir uns we kommst glei am donnerstag oder erst am weekend?
Hab gerade nach menem rahem gelookt bestell ich jetzt am 1 *freu*
Na dann bis die tage


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (30. Oktober 2007)

Heeeeey hey ihr alten Tunten, 

habt ihr Bock am nächsten Donnerstag ne Halloween Jam/ Session zu machen???wär doch ne nette aktion, jeder bringt en bissle was mit, essen trinken dann wird zamme gesessen, geradlt und en bissle gejudged^^ich find des ne gute ideee, is vlt en bissle kurzfristig, aber is mir erst grade in den sinn gekommen^^... muss ja kein Contest werden, einfach en bissle nett zamme hocke und radln! greets Marvin


----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. Oktober 2007)

dafür!


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2007)

auch dafür!


----------



## nobeleden (2. November 2007)

hey, ab wann is morgen jemand da?
wir kommen so gegen halb 2, falls jemand erst um 2 kommt wäre au kein problem, gibt ja en mägges


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2007)

Ey Jungs was ist dann loss keine Lust mehr? 
Pali? Warum kommste net mehr wir warten jeden tag auf dich ;-) kannst mal wieder vorbei schauen...


----------



## oOPaLzOo (5. November 2007)

hatte leider keine zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (5. November 2007)

weil ma vll schaffen du eierkopp

werd mal schaun sofern ichs zeitlich hinbekomm werd ich mich wieder blicken lassen.


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2007)

Du Eierkopp geh ich vllt auch schaffe... 

Alda jung wir haben was ganz tolles...
Unsern Toller Sergej hat mla drüben auf de Baustelle (Am Megges) nachgefragt nach erde. Und ihr werdet es nicht glauben wir bekommen über 30-40LKW LAdungen ERDE.....
Heute sind schon so 15-20 gekommen und morgen kommen nochmal....
Alla hoffe ich seh euch morgen beim helfen....


----------



## P.2^^ (5. November 2007)

Geile Sache, was baut ihr mit der ganzen Erde? Habt ihr da schon genauere Vorstellungen?


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2007)

Ne noch net wird aber jetzt besprochen... fällt uns bestimt was creatives ein


----------



## oOPaLzOo (6. November 2007)

Ihr seid doch net ganz dicht oder?. Den Müll den ihr Erde nennt is Bauschutt und absolut ungeeignet für dirts, das müsste der Sergay aber wissen. Is mir jetzt aber *******gal, ich mach keinen Finger mehr krumm und werd auch aus´m Verein treten, das war eindeutig zu viel, macht euren scheiß alleine.


----------



## fire-flyer (7. November 2007)

also jungs jetzt müssen wir was tun ....
hab folgenden vorschlag:
1. wir müssen en neuen vorstand wählen (da de pali und de timo da bestimmt keinen bock mehr drauf haben)
aber niemand unter 18 des geht net gut

2.wenn wir en vorstand gewählt haben müssen die zwei eine versammlung organisieren mit neuen regeln etc weil so kanns net weitergehn des geht die bachgass runner.

3.werde ich ein neues zahlenschloss holen auch wenns gut geld kostet und des griegen wenige die combi gesagt da die akutelle fast halb worms weist.



mittlerweile sind leider die wenigsten von uns 18 deswegen wird die auswahl fürn vorstand gering ausfallen aber ein paar von uns sind bereit das im einverständnis der anderen in die hand zu nehmen.

will mich jetzt zwar net hier zum vorstand gleich erklären aber ich hätte da schon einige vorschläge was regeln etc angeht weil da muss was gemacht werden .


hab mir da schon ne liste gemacht und werde auch mal in die runde fragen wer damit einverstanden wäre.

und de pali versteh ich voll und ganz das er da keine lust mehr drauf hat weil fast jeder macht wasser will warum haben wir in dann zum vorsitzenden gewählt?

aber gut und schön wie gesagt ich stelle mich da zur verfügung des mit einem anderen in die hand zu nehmen entscheiden müsst ihr das.



und ich hoffe mal das ihr diesen text nicht ignoriert

danke für die aufmerksamkeit 

gruß volker


----------



## [email protected] (7. November 2007)

Ja Volker muss ich dir recht geben...
aber...wann wollen wir des machen es wird langsam zeit dafür weil wir müssen jetzt unbeding was tuhen


Aber pali dich versteh ich net wie haben so viel dafon (und das auch noch Kostenloss) und wenn des mal unter denn Tabels ist ist es kein dig da kann man viel draus machen...
Aber okay ist deine sache wie du darüber denkst alles sind damit zufrieden das wir erde oder Bauschutt haben... Besser als garnix und wenn wir alle anpacken können wir auch daraus was machen... Und net als nur mekkern. Weil des bring uns auch net weiter...


Achso kommt am Weekend besser net ist net alles so Gut zu fahren wegen Umbau... Dank

Gruß Steffen


----------



## timobianka (8. November 2007)

ihr habt doch echt den arsch offen !!!!wie könnt ihr nur sowas abziehen ??!!so dumm kann doch kein mensch sein und dann noch so was schreiben !ich würde euch am liebsten in den arsch treten ,aber davon geht der scheiss auf der bahn auch nicht weg !!ihr habt euch voll den schutt auf die bahn fahren lassen und findets auch noch toll !!!??ich werde jetzt mal auf der stadt anrufen und nachfragen ob das rechtens ist !!!und dann könnt ihr euch mal warm anziehen !!!wenn die das mitkriegen ist die bahn dahinten sowieso dicht !!!macht hinne und lasst den schutt wieder abholen ,sonst steppt hier der bär !!habe doch nicht die ganzen jahre umsonst da hinten gestanden und es so gut gemacht wie es ginge ,damit ihr jetzt hingeht und das alles inerhalb von ein paar monten ruiniert !!!!also ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben !!!wer hatt denn überhaubt das recht gehabt sowas zu entscheiden ?????das geht nicht !!also macht hinne und lasst den schutt verschwinden !!


----------



## Stund (8. November 2007)

Sag mal gehts euch noch gut??????????? Ich bin auch nur dem Verein beigetreten,weil ich besonders die Arbeit von Sergey,Timo und Pali sehr zu schätzen weis und auf gescheiten Dirts Biken will.
Und wenn ihr die Arbeit langer Jahre durch so eine Aktion zu nichte machen wollt,dann gnade euch Gott!!!!!!!
Und ausssedem, dieser Kinderspielpatz zu dem die Bahn inzwischen geworden ist geht mir total auf die Nerven!!!

Es sollte vor allen dingen niemand mehr den Schlüssel und den Zahlencode für den Container bekommen,der z.b. unter 18 ist, mind. ein Jahr im Verein ist und weis wo was hingehört,und auch weis,das in den Generator ÖL reinkommt!!!!
Sonst geht der nämlich immer wieder KAPUTT!!!!!!!!

Ich melde mich hiermit auch als Vorstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timobianka (8. November 2007)

Wenn Ihr den Müll mal sehen wollt,dann schaut euch die Fotos an!!Unter"""Fotos"" und unten auf """Klicken Sie hier um alle zu sehen von timobianka's Fotos""" Klicken!!!


----------



## I path (8. November 2007)

was gehten ab wann issen des passiert als ich am sonntag da war wa noch alles normal!!!!!! ey wie kommt ihr auf die idee den scheiß da rüber zu laden kann mir iwie net vorstellen das de serhey gesagt hab das dir ganze bahn 2 meter höherlegen sollt!!!!


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. November 2007)

Vereinsversammlung ist am Freitag den 16.11. also nächste Woche im Vereinsheim der Fußballer gegenüber der Bahn. Bitte alle kommen!.


----------



## Stund (8. November 2007)

Mannnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!! Das ganze gelände ist ja nur noch ne verschissene BAUSTELLE!!!!! Was soll den die ********!!!!! Ich bin mal gespannt wie ihr das wieder wegbekommt!!!!!!! Man kann dort ja nichtmal mehr im Traum einigermasen gescheit fahren!!!!!!!! Wer hat euch spagallos eigentlich dazu veranlasst diesen riesigen haufen ******** auf unser Gelände zu karren?????!!!!!!!! Also Sergey bestimmt nicht,dafür hat er zuviel Arbeit ins Gelände gesteckt,als dass er das einfach so mitmacht.

Seht bloss zu dass diese "Erde" ganz schnell wieder verschwindet,sonst gibts wahrsch. probleme von ganz anderer seite!!!!!

F*** ey,das macht echt keinen spass mehr!!!!!!


----------



## P.2^^ (8. November 2007)

Boah wie blöd kann man eigentlich sein?! Vorher wars soo geil, aber jetzt kann mans vergessen und froh sein wenn jemals die Erde wieder restlos weg is. Was ist eigentlich mit dem Pit? Wo das stand ist ja jetzt nur noch Dreck, hoff mal dass das vorher abgebaut wurde?!


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2007)

Also Leute ich will jetzt mal was sagen zu meiner Verteidigung...

Ich war die ganze Woche Arbeiten. De Sergej hat die Erde organisiert. Ich hab gestern gesagt das wir den Starthügel breiter machen können aber da hat de Sergej gemeint nein nein... Also drauf auf den Hügel. Da ich nix gegen de Sergej sagen kann hab ich gemeint aller gut ich finde es zu viel Erde. Daraufhin hat er gemeint ja machen wir mal en Großen 10m Drop...

Was ich absolut nicht okay finde ist das du Timo mich voll zur sau gemacht hast...
1. Hab ich die Erde organiesiert? Nein!
2. Ich keine Verantwortung über diese Erde des hat de Sergej gemacht!
3. Ich war die ganze Zeit Arbeiten! (Das ich en Ausbildungsplatz bekomme)
4. Ich gesagt das des schon zu viel Erde ist!

Okay des wars was ich da zu sagen hab ich will blos net haben das jetzt alle sagen das ich die Schuld hab. Ich weiß ich war dabei aber mich trifft so gut wie keine Schuld

Vereinsversammlung bin ich dabei

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fire-flyer (8. November 2007)

also meinen beitrag da oben zieh ich wieder zurück alda schwede für mich ist die bahn gegessen , versammlung komm ich zwar aber des wars auch meiner seits.

kann man vergessen mit dem abholen die holen ihren tollen sand bestimmt nemmer zurück 

des sieht man auch noch so schön von außen , einer von de stadt und das wars.

beste aktion ey


----------



## P.2^^ (8. November 2007)

Was jetzt eine Idee wär wie man zumindest einen Teil der Erde verwenden könnte, wäre z.B. ne Art ''Dropbatterie'', also verschieden hohe Drops im hinteren Teil des Park und als Landung ne große Erdlandung. Dafür muss der Boden auch nicht richtig fest wie bei Dirtabsprüngen sein. Nur mal so en Vorschlag.


----------



## fire-flyer (8. November 2007)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> Was jetzt eine Idee wär wie man zumindest einen Teil der Erde verwenden könnte, wäre z.B. ne Art ''Dropbatterie'', also verschieden hohe Drops im hinteren Teil des Park und als Landung ne große Erdlandung. Dafür muss der Boden auch nicht richtig fest wie bei Dirtabsprüngen sein. Nur mal so en Vorschlag.



junge is net bös gemeint idee ist ja auch gut nur schau die kack mal an da liegen millionen steine drin  und wie sollen wir des kram nach hinten schaffen?

des griegen wir nemmer weg wie denn auch vll 50 schubkarren


----------



## mtomac204de (9. November 2007)

also das ist schon der hammer leute und da braucht sich keiner raus reden schuld daran ist jeder der zu dem zeitpunkt da gewesen ist und es nicht unterbunden hat. habe schon einige dinge in die wege geleitet werde heute mittag schon auf dem gericht sein. und ich bitte jeden hier der sich ein wenig angesprochen fühlt zurück zu halten was die schreibweise angeht.
ich werde das mit noch zwei in die hand nehmen und dabei versuchen das beste daraus zu machen. doch versprechen kann ich nichts. und ich hoffe das am freitag den 16,11 jeder der auch nur einen funken eier in der hose hat auf zu tauchen.
gruss: matthias


----------



## mtomac204de (9. November 2007)

!!!


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2007)

Ich komm am Freitag und wenn ihr mich alle anmekkert ich kann nur sagen das ich dort war und mich zu nix verflichtet habe. Sergej hat nurn mal mehr zu sagen als ich... Denk ich mal


----------



## mtomac204de (9. November 2007)

es hat überhaubt keiner etwas zu sagen auser pali und ich daß das mal klar ist.
und ich will das morgen jeder auf der bahn ist es müssen einige sachen aus dem weg weil die erde wieder von da weg kommt.
und am montag geht es los. habe gerade alles geklärt.also macht hin das ihr morgen um 12 uhr da seid ich sag was weg muss und last euch nicht einfallen zu sagen ich konnte nicht oder meine mamma wahr krank. sonst mache ich die bahn dicht und glaubt mir ich kann das...
gruss matthias


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2007)

Alles klar ich komm um 12 uhr


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. November 2007)

Morgen muss wirklich jeder da sein, wir haben die chanze die sache noch gerade zu biegen. is auch egal wer wie dran schuld war, schuldzuweisungen sind jetzt eh fehl am platz. Wie gesagt bitte morgen alle kommen das wir die bahn gemeinsam retten können. so dramatisch wie es sich anhört, is aber leider so. ich zähl auf euch. sagts bitte auch jedem anderen.wir wollen doch alle wieder radfahren oder?. bis morgen


----------



## mtomac204de (9. November 2007)

ich schliese mich pali was die sache angeht an und würde es befürworten nicht so auf den sergey loss zu gehen
ich denke das er nicht wußte was das für ein ausmaß hat und glaube das er es nur gut meinen wollte. last uns das beste daraus machen...
und mal ehrlich was ist die bahn ohne sergey......
gruss:matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2007)

Okay habt ihr recht Tut mir leid von meiner seite aus bis morgen


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2007)

Servus Leutz's

Wann soll das weggemacht werden?
Um wie viel uhr ist die Fereinsversammlung?


----------



## timobianka (13. November 2007)

jo leute wollte mich auch nochmal bedanken das ihr am samstag und sonntag so zahlreich erschienen seit !!wir waren am samstag genau 3 leute !!!und am sonntag sah es noch beschissener aus !!!könnt euch bei den paar jungs die da waren am freitag mal bedanken ,denn wenn die nicht gewesen wären wär die bahn jetzt geschichte !!mfg,


----------



## I path (13. November 2007)

ja auch noch ma en lob an die die da waren!!!
und der rest halt sieht ma ja dann auch ma wieder wens interessiert!
sorry wegen sonntag hab mir den halsverenkt und bin die letzten zwei tag emit so ner halskrause rumgelaufn!
@timo weißt du was ob er schon angefangen hat oder ob der platz den wir geschaffen ham reicht?


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (13. November 2007)

hey hey, 

wollt mich mal bei euch allen entschuldigen dass ich nich kommen konnte/ kann. Hab dermasen viel um die Ohren mit Schule usw...tut mir echt leid! denk ihr wisst aber dass ich gekommen wäre wenn ich kann. Die anderen Heidelberger natürlich auch, ich lass euch mal en Gruß von alle da.
Ausserdem muss ich sagen, dass ichs nich gut find, wenn alle sagen der Sergej is schuld!!! er hats nur gut gemeint!! ausserdem ohne Sergej geht gar nix! Des is einfach einer der besten und nettesten Leute bei euch in Worms und ich will nich dass er für irgendwas fertig gemacht wird!
Ausserdem bringts eh nix jemanden an die wand zu nageln und zu sagen er wars weil des bringt uns die erde auch nich weg. 
Und zum Felix muss ich sagen, ich finds en bissle zu arg dass du dich so aufregst, ich könnte auch sagen dass es nur ein Spielplatz is und keinen spaß macht zu fahren, aber mit den ganzen hammer Leuten die da sind, und gerne fahren und mit denen es auch Spaß macht zu fahren, geht da echt was! Ausserdem, wenn du en 20 m Double haben willst, dann bau ihn dir irgendwo. Ich mein, ich hätte auch gern größere Sprünge, und der Pali auch, aber deswegen muss man sich nicht so aufspielen. Es gibt auch Leute, die fahren schlechter wie du, Felix, und für die is die bahn denk ich ganz ok.
Ich hoff dass die Bahn nicht zu gemacht wird und sich alle einigen können wies weitergeht! Wäre echt schae um die Bahn und das Umfeld...Sind zwar viele da, die kaum fahren, aber genau so viele oder mehr die wirklich lust aufs Radln haben und gerne fahren gehen. Ausserdem is es immer ganz lustig wenn man sich wieder sieht und zamme fährt und einfach Rad fährt und nich auf dumme ideen kommt. Vorallem muss das so sein, dass sich jeder pusht und Spaß hat^^

Also Leute, ich hoff dass ich bald wieder kommen kann! bis dann, greets!

Und ich muss sagen, dass es mich sehr freut, dass der Matthias so gut geholfen hat! weil so wie ich das mitgekriegt hab wäre ohne ihn nich viel gegangen! Also danke Matze und alle die geholfen haben! DANKE!
Jetzt hab ich aber auch genug gesülzt^^bis dann, greets Marvin


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. November 2007)

Am Freitag den 16.11. um 20 Uhr ist die Vereinsversamlung im Sportheim des ASV, also genau gegenüber der Bahn. Bitte kommt alle wäre sehr wichtig. Also bis dann.


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2007)

Okay ich bin da an de Vereinsversammlung...

Also Die erde Wurde 3/4 weggemacht.... er macht morgen den rest...
Ach timo könntest vllt mal vorbei kommen ob der des so richtig macht weil ich hab da nix gesagt....

Alla wir sehen uns....


----------



## oOPaLzOo (15. November 2007)

Morgen 20 Uhr Vereinsversammlung im ASV Vereinsheim, ist sehr wichtig, bitte alle kommen.


----------



## POMMEZ (20. November 2007)

Leute leute leute
was ist den da bei euch los ? 
Da habe ich mal Langeweile und denk mir schau doch mal im 
Forum nach was so leuft auf der bahn . Und was sehe ich da?
Irgend jemand baut ******* und keiner ist es gewesen. Alle haben 
es gesehen ,aber keiner war dabei und die die doch da waren sind 
nicht schuld sondern nur die anderen. Ich war zwar schon lange nicht mehr
da aber ich bin immer noch Mitglied und zahle für die bahn, und euer Material.
Und warum mache ich das , weil ich denke das es dort guten Zwecken  dient.
Aber wenn ich mir das so angucke vergeht mir die Lust darauf . Da leuft mal 
was schief und schon verschwendet ich mehr Zeit damit euch zu beschimpfen 
und zu beschuldigen anstat das Problem zu lösen. Ihr seit ein Verein und kein
Kindergarten. Wenn ich überlege wie es war als ich angefangen habe zu Biken
da war ich meist mit Raoul und Sergej alleine ,bis sich Pali , Timo und Matthias 
sich eingeschaltet haben . Ab da ging es erst richtig vorran !!!!!!!!! Davor hat man uns 
fast alles verboten warscheinlich aus so einem Grund . Bei uns war es so wenn was 
schiefgelaufen ist haben alle angepakt und nicht (er ist schuld ,nein er ist schuld usw.)
Die Bahn ist ein Geschenk also behandelt sie auch so ,und bringt die ******* wieder 
in ordnung sonst habt ihr sie die längste Zeit gehabt ,und wenn das passiert muss ich 
jemandem in den arsch treten. Dafür habe ich da einfach zu viel Zeit verbracht und 
zu viel Schweiß geopfert damit es ein paar Deppen alles zerstören . Biken ist mehr 
als ein Sport es ist eine Lebenseistellung wer das nicht kapiert soll doch lieber Skaten
gehen . Das wollte ich nur mal loswerden ,vielleicht regt der Text manchen zum denken 
was sie eigentlich für ein Glück haben.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

POMMEZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## POMMEZ (20. November 2007)

He da wird man ja zensiert bei **** steht eigentlich (sch)


----------



## Speedbullit (20. November 2007)

POMMEZ schrieb:


> wer das nicht kapiert soll doch lieber Skaten
> gehen



wenn ich bitte darf, inlinen


----------



## POMMEZ (20. November 2007)

ich bitte um entschuldigug inlinen ist natüllich der korekte ausdruk


----------



## I path (22. November 2007)

schon cool.....


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. November 2007)

Hey leut´s, hier ist aber auch nimmer viel los, was geht mit der bahn, alle arbeiten abgeschlossen?


----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2007)

Alle arbeiten noch net aber de Großteil schon...Erde ist weg... muss nur noch plattgewaltzt werden und dann halt wieder die northshore aufbauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timobianka (30. November 2007)

hallooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!???


----------



## timobianka (30. November 2007)

hallooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2007)

Was?


----------



## fire-flyer (2. Dezember 2007)

is net mehr wirklich was los.

seid ihr überhaupt in weihnachtsstimmung?
könnten wir ja ne kleine feier machen um die lage mal wieder etwas zu entspannen


----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2007)

finde ich ne super ideee


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. Dezember 2007)

und wie siehts auf der bahn aus und was geht so ab?


----------



## [email protected] (9. Dezember 2007)

Ja genauso wie vorher... muss halt noch plattgewaltzt werden und dann wieder north shore und so aufbauen dann siehts wieder aus wie vorher....


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Dezember 2007)

hat jemand bock mal mit nach feudenheim zu fahren, könnten ja alle mal den skatepark unsicher machen. na wie wär´s, waren ja alle schon lange nimmer fahren.


----------



## P.2^^ (14. Dezember 2007)

Woah Feudenheim is so geil. Aber naja. Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende? 1. WE in den Ferien


----------



## oOPaLzOo (14. Dezember 2007)

endlich ein überlebender 
aja checken wir mal was für´s nächste wochenende aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P.2^^ (14. Dezember 2007)

Minusgrade machen mir nix, nur Regen 
Ja ich schau mal dass ich noch n paar Freunde mitbring falls das klappt


----------



## [email protected] (15. Dezember 2007)

ich ich und en paar freunde währen auch auf alle fälle dabei feudenheim is wirklich geil...müssen aber kucken das es nächstes weekend klappt weil danach bin ich in urlaub bis 2. januar
Alla wir sehen uns


----------



## fire-flyer (15. Dezember 2007)

warum fahrn ma net alle morgen?


----------



## P.2^^ (15. Dezember 2007)

Also bei mir wärs besser in den Ferien. Schreiben noch 2 Arbeiten und das nervt ganz schön. Und in den Ferien hat man mal endlich Ruhe und auch viel meeehr Zeit


----------



## Fox 100 (16. Dezember 2007)

also ich bin heut mit nem kumpel in feudenheim!!!


----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2007)

Wir sind heute auch feudnheim!!!


----------



## Fox 100 (16. Dezember 2007)

hää wo wart ihr denn?? nich gesehen^^


----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2007)

Wir waren heute mit den inliner dort aber erst so um 4-halb 5


----------



## Fox 100 (17. Dezember 2007)

achsoo ihr wart das^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Dezember 2007)

jap genau  aber es nächste mal kommen wir wieder mim bike


----------



## mtomac204de (24. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes fest und guten rutsch ins neue 2008.
gruß: tomac204de


----------



## [email protected] (24. Dezember 2007)

Genau das gleiche wünsch ich euch auch Frohe Weihnachten und en Gute rutsch ins neue jahr....


----------



## Speedfour (26. Dezember 2007)

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch. Wie sieht`s eigentlich aus mit ner neuen Versammlung, hat sich da schon was getan? http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/bier.gif


----------



## ACID MAN (26. Dezember 2007)

he noch alle da
ich habe gelesen das ihr alls in Feudenheim seit
des ja bei mir um die ecke
@pali du hast ja meine nr klingelâ mal durch wenn ihr mal wieder dort seit
habe auch scho mit Timo geredet der wollte sich mal melden wen was geht
GruÃ Bastian


----------



## nobeleden (2. Januar 2008)

hey is am samstag oder freitag jemand an der bahn? hätten ma wieder lsut zu kommen.

steht wieder alles?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. Januar 2008)

kannste net fahren, is viel zu feucht. machste mehr kaputt alls alles andere


----------



## daniel2002 (3. Januar 2008)

hallo,
ich war heute mim marvin auf de bahn.............
also die kann man eigentlich vergessen
ich versuch mal die bilder hochzuladen , welche wir gemacht habn.
gruuß


----------



## mtomac204de (4. Januar 2008)

ich auch hallo
erst einmal das gute was ich zu sagen habe
ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues jahr...bla bla bla..

so jetzt geht es ans eingemachte
wie einige vieleicht sich schon gedacht haben das ich und noch ein bekannter die bahn noch einmal retten werden
und auch mit anderen regeln auf die ich jetzt nicht ein gehen möchte
im sommer wenn es warm ist sind alle wieder da zum biken zum grillen und babble usw usw..

falsch !!!
kommt keiner mehr rein !!!
geschlossene gesellschaft !!!


als ich gebeten hatte zu kommen wo zig tausend tonnen erde im weg wahren
sind alle gekommen 
wo ich mich noch bedanken muß...bei den zwein die da wahren ( DANKE )

und das was ihr bezeichnet mit das wars ist in einem oder zwei tagen wieder in die reihe gemacht 
aber egal wenn ich zeit habe werde ich es selber machen so lange ist geschlossen und für den rest der bagasch  AUCH GESCHLOSSEN !!!

komisch jeder kommt nur um zu biken und um dreck liegen zu lassen
das könnt ihr machen zu hause bei mama und so weiter und so weiter...

jeder liest es hier im forum was das für ein desaster gewesen ist und lacht sich kaputt und denkt sich was idioten 
und jeder der schon da wa sagt ooooh super geil...

jetzt nicht mehr !!!

GESCHLOSSEN...GESCHLOSSEN...GESCHLOSSEN
werde auch nichts mehr im forum schreiben weil es ja eh keinen juckt

wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes jahr bla bla bla.....tomac204


----------



## K!vin (4. Januar 2008)

mhhh schade,
bin gerne mit paar freunden zu euch gekommen und wir haben immer erst mal aufgebaut als wir kamen und auch müll weg  geld da gelassen... . wer darf denn jetzt überhaupt noch auf der bahn fahrn, also nur vereinsmitglieder ?


----------



## mtomac204de (4. Januar 2008)

wie gesagt werde nicht mehr im forum schreiben
bei fragen habe ich eine eMail


----------



## nobeleden (4. Januar 2008)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> jeder liest es hier im forum was das für ein desaster gewesen ist und lacht sich kaputt und denkt sich was idioten
> und jeder der schon da wa sagt ooooh super geil...
> 
> 
> ...





ne so isses eben nich,bei mir zumindest, aber ich schreib da jetzt nix mehr zu, war immer cool bei euch hat auch spaß gemacht., die atmosphäre war immer geil. aber ich kann au nich zum wiederaufbau von ner strecke wo ich 6-7 ma war kommen un dann auch noch 10 fahrgekd ausgeben..ich denke ma die nachricht war eher an die locals gerichtet, aber ich wollte mich nurma "verteidigen"


----------



## Speedfour (5. Januar 2008)

Servus, aber nicht jeder hat die Zeit jeden Tag im Forum nachzuschauen was mal wieder los ist, außerdem giebt es ja einen Vorstand der eigentlich die Tel. Nr. der Mitglieder hat. Und wenns hart auf hart kommt, und sich im Forum keiner mehr meldet, muß man halt auch mal ein paar Leute anrufen, wir sind halt ca.45 Mitglieder. Und Einladung ( schriftlich) an alle währe auch nicht schlecht gewesen, dann hätte man eventuel auf der letzten Versammlung mehr erreichen können. Auch daß eine einzelne Person alle Fäden seit Jahren in der Hand hat, obwohl man sich ja sein Amt niedergelegt hat, kann ja auch nicht sein. Tut mir Leid für die Kids die gern da wahren, aber auch unter denen waren Dreckschweine dies nicht geschaft haben mal den Arsch zu heben und was zu machen, außer zu Biken. Schade .


----------



## TomChili (5. Januar 2008)

Geht mich ja eigentlich nix an... aber wollte euch nur mal schildern, wie es bei uns ( www.bmcc.de ) so ist.
Wir sind ca. 100 Mitglieder (!) und diejenigen die effektiv was machen sind auch nur max. 10 Leute. Also ca. 10%.
In anderen Vereinen siehts genau so aus!

Wenn ihr also 45 Leute seid, ist es ganz normal, dass nur 4 bis 5 richtig was machen. Damit muss man als Vorstand eines Vereines, und auch als Mitglied leben. Wenn einem das nicht gefällt, kann man versuchen, es zu ändern (wenn jemand ne gute Idee hat wie, als her damit!) oder man akzeptiert es, oder man schmeisst alles hin und tritt aus dem Verein aus.

Ich fände es aber schade, wenn euer schönes Gelände "die Bach runter geht".
War zwar noch nie drinn, aber ihr könnt euch in Worms echt glücklich schätzen, so was zu haben. Klar macht´s ein Haufen Arbeit, aber ihr habt doch bestimmt auch schon jede Menge Spass dort gehabt, oder? Macht was draus, ich drück euch die Daumen.  

Ciao, Thomas


----------



## TomChili (5. Januar 2008)

Ach ja, und hört auf euch immer gegenseitig die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.. der macht nie was,  nie ist einer da der hilft... 
und euch danach zu entschuldigen... ich war aber da,  hatte keine Zeit... wusste ich nicht.. usw. 
Hilft eh´ nicht weiter, macht nur aggresiv


----------



## ---Prophet--- (7. Januar 2008)

*Ich muss nun wirklich auch mal was dazu Sagen..
Ich war zwar nur 4-5 mal in Worms diesen Sommer aber ich habe mich wirklich immer gleich wohl gefühlt, gleich am anfang habe ich mich richtig Willkommen gefühlt es war ein perfekter Treffpunkt für Biker aus der Umgebung man hat viele neue und nette Leute kennengelernt.
Ich finde es wirklich Schade das der Park jetzt wegen Aktionen die sich vll nicht einmal richtig rumgesprochen hatten (zb. helfen beim Schotter usw.)
für Besucher geschlossen wird.
Ich hätte zwar sicherlich geholfen hätte ich davon gewusst und das Geld gehabt nach Worms zu kommen, aber jeder Besucher der da war (soweit ich es mitbekommen habe) hat eine Spende in eure Vereinskasse gelegt, zur unterstützung des Parks, da man kein Anwohner ist und nicht immer zu Stelle sein kann wenn es etwa zu machen gibt!
Ich verstehe die reaktion den Park zu schließen zwar auch etwas da man sich sicher darüber aufregt wenn man bei einem großen Projekt sogut wie alleine dasteht.
Aber ich bitte euch eure Entscheidung nochmals zu überdenken.
Ich bleibe dabei,
ich habe mich bei euch immer sehr wohl gefühlt!
cheers
Elias *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel-Manuel (9. Januar 2008)

Joa giebt es auch solche Strecken in dieser Umgebung? Lu-Worms-speyer-Neustadt?Das die zu is is schade.......  
Den Eintrittspreis könntet ihr ja etwas erhöhen (2-5) und wenn man billiger fahren will muss man auch mal fett anpacken!
Ein Beispiel: Mr. X kann auf eurer Strecke einen Tag lang für 3,50 fahren. 
Wenn Mr.X einen Tag lang fett angepackt hat bekommt er einen Vermerk in einer Liste. Ab 10 Listeneinträgen kann Mr. X bis Jahresende für 1 pro Tag fahren.
Bitte nicht hauen, falls das Beispiel euch nicht gefällt, is halt auch nur ein Beispiel.
Ah und falls einer von euch in der Nähe Neuhoen Pfalz (kleines Dorf südlich von Ludwigshafenwohnt) bitte PM an mich. Suche Leute mit denen ich fahren kann und welle die mit mir eine Strecke im Wald bauen würden....
MfG Manuel


----------



## ---Prophet--- (9. Januar 2008)

*Ich finde so etwa als Beispiel wäre eine gute regelung.. oder richtet einen Festenpreis für alle Besucher ein zb. 3 Euro pro Tag .. und für Mitglieder bei euch einen Festenbetrag  zb. in 3 Monaten 25 Euro das Mitglieder dann die möglichkeit bei Arbeitseinsätzen dieses Geld abzuarbeiten... also wer 5 Stunden arbeitet bezahlt nur noch 15 Euro .. wer nichts mithilft bezahlt 25 Euro .. so habt ihr einen guten verdienst und könnt die ganze sache vernünpftig regeln... ich denke das man vielen mitgliedern einfach etwas druck machen muss ich kenne so etwas aus eigener erfahrung sonst kommt einfach niemand... ich würde mich freuen wenn ich im Sommer wieder vor offenen Toren stehen könnte bis denne!*


----------



## Manuel-Manuel (10. Januar 2008)

Ein weiterer Schritt wäre , dass mtomac204de wieder postet und den Vorschlag absegnet. Das wäre in meinen Augen eine gute Möglichkeit um diese Dirtstrecke für die Szene zu sichern....
MfG.: Manuel


----------



## Manuel-Manuel (11. Januar 2008)

Um des zu regeln könnte ja jemand anderes auch was posten!


----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2008)

Manuel-Manuel schrieb:


> Um des zu regeln könnte ja jemand anderes auch was posten!



Sorry, aber was bei euch im Moment abgeht is echt nur traurig, und ich finde ihr solltet euch mal am Riemen reißen, ihr "habt" das von dem wir Heidelberger
nur von Träumen können, ein Vereinsgelände, auf dem ihr euch austoben könnt!
Ich bin voll neidisch, und wünsche mir auch solche unnützen Diskussionen,
für unseren Verein  

Sorry, das ich hier rum späme 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## mtomac204de (21. Januar 2008)

.


----------



## Fox 100 (25. Januar 2008)

bin sonntag warscheinlich in feudenheim im skatepark     wer kommt noch??


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. Januar 2008)

bin morgen schon dort


----------



## Fox 100 (26. Januar 2008)

und sonntag auch?? also ich bin da bei gutem wetter! wäre geil wenn nochn paar kommen würden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. Januar 2008)

Leute mal erlich Feudenheim ist doch jetzt nicht so wichtig was ist jetzt mit de Bahn? oder wollt ihr im Sommer jedesmal nach Feudenheim fahren? Überelegt doch mal wie geil es diesen Sommer war...Also ich weiß jetzt schon ich vermisse die Zeit ganze erlich....Wenn wir jetzt so zusammen sitzten ich und die Kollegen aus Worms...Dann denken wir auch immer wie geil es war diesen Sommer. Und währe doch auch cool wenn es nächsten Sommer wieder so währe Blos mit mehr diszieplin...Dann würde das bestimmt auch klappen aber so wird das nix...
Naja denkt einfach mal darüber nach...
LG Steffen


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2008)

Ja anscheinend Interresiert euch es nicht so besonders.... :-( Schade Drum


----------



## P.2^^ (31. Januar 2008)

Mir würds Spaßm machen, worms is so ziemlich das beste hier in der umgebung. aber wenn man nicht mehr fahren darf, ists halt so.


----------



## daniel2002 (31. Januar 2008)

joa ich hätte auch lust aber da tut sich ja nix


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2008)

Ja genau und das ist es problem...wir müssen und auf en A***H hocken und die sache wieder in den grif bekommen so wie des immoment aussieht wird des nie wieder was...weil wenns so weiter geht ist die Bahn bald untergegangen...da können se dann die Japse weiterbaue!!!


----------



## P.2^^ (31. Januar 2008)

ja sag was was wir / ich machen kÃ¶nnten. ich wohn in KL, und hin- & rÃ¼ckfahrt wÃ¤re immer 10â¬...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timobianka (11. Februar 2008)

also leute  die bahn ist zu 99% :geschichte !!das heist die stadt macht die bahn dicht , (will auch jetzt nicht weiter drauf eingehen wieso und warum )!!haben noch eine minimale chance,das wird sich im laufe der woche klären !!!sage euch bescheid !!und wenn wir glück haben und wir das ruder nochmal rumreisen können ,will ich auf alle fälle diesmal mehr leute auf der bahn sehen zum arbeitseinsatz als das letzte mal !!!!!!!!!!!also jungs daumen drücken !!!


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2008)

Sorry, im ernst, braucht ihr Hilfe?
Wie?

Gruß Guru.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Februar 2008)

Ich mein wenn das klappt was du sagts Timo dann muss ich dir recht geben nicht so wie das letzte mal das war nähmlich verdammt sch..... und en witz was da an leute da waren...Hoffentlich klappt es


----------



## I path (17. Februar 2008)

ja mit 6 leuten hats net wirklich viel gebracht und hat ewig lange gedauert.... 
@timo: hat die stadt sich beschwert oder was?


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2008)

Wann bekommen wir bescheid gesagt ob das ding stehen bleibt? 
Boar ich Bete dafür das Die Bahn am leben bleibt....Hoffentlich *Daumendrück*


----------



## mtomac204de (22. Februar 2008)

Heute


----------



## daniel2002 (22. Februar 2008)

und bleibt die bahn jetzt stehen oder nicht??


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2008)

Und? Was hat sich ergeben?


----------



## timobianka (23. Februar 2008)

also leute so wies aussieht haben wir wieder gute chancen ,das die bahn bestehen bleibt !!aber im moment ist absolutes fahrverbot angesagt ,weil versicherungsmäsig ,gar nichts leuft !!(sind seit zwei jahren abgemeldet beim bdr).wir haben uns mit jemanden zusammengeschlossen der uns bei den schriftlichen und amtlichen sachen unterstützt !!wir müssen unbedingt rausbekommen wieviel mitklieder wir noch sind !!also leute sagt es weiter und fragt rum ,damit wir rausbekommen was noch übrig ist von unserem verein (denn ohne mitklieder kein verein )!!(schreibt mir am besten eine mail mit eintrittsjahr namen alter und tel. nr.unter [email protected])!!!so das ist das eine und das andere ist der zustandt der bahn !!!wir müssen so schnell wie möglich die bahn wieder auf vodermann bekommen ,und damit das nicht wieder so ein reinfall wird wie das letzte mal bin ich wieder auf euch leser angewiesen !!sagt so vielen leuten bescheid wies nur geht und bringt alles an werkzeug mit das ihr in die finger bekommt ,denn auf der bahn ist so gut wie nichts mehr da !!!termien währe am besten nägste woche samstag sontag oder übernägste woche !!(sehe ich dann an den reaktionen die eingehen !!)ich hoffe doch das wir das hinbekommen leute den der frühling steht vor der tür und ich schätze mal das jeder wieder geil ist auf`s biken ,und es war doch eigentlich immer fett in worms oder leute !!(versuchen auch wieder irgentwas neues zu zaubern damit es nicht langweilig wird ,und dieses jahr steigt dann auch ganz bestimmt ein mini contest !!(bitte nichts auf eigene faust unternehmen,das schadet uns nur wieder) ,auserdem wird das schloss gewechselt ,damit wir auf der sicheren seite sind !!also leute sagt bescheid!!!


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2008)

Ey find ich echt super timo...und auch danke mathias....
Allso bauen wir am besten nächstes wochende auf....währe doch super...es war immer geil in worms und so es hat amok spaßt gemacht...tag für tag...
Hoffe des wird was...alla jungs ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!vin (23. Februar 2008)

hi, richtig geil, dass es jetzt doch weiter geht, ich würde sehr gerne baun helfen kommen, nur ich habe mir letztes wochenende die handgebrochen und nur mit ner linken hand kann man da nich viel machen. kann man anderweitig helfen oder euch irgendwie supporten ?


----------



## [email protected] (23. Februar 2008)

Hey timo wie währe es wenn man am wochenende nächste woche mitgliedsanträge mitbingt und alle die wo noch dabei sind wo auch helfen kommen. Da weiß man das die em ferein treu sind und die können ja dann gerade nochmal Anmeldebogen unterschreiben...oder meinste des währe schlecht?


----------



## timobianka (24. Februar 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

also leute so wies aussieht haben wir wieder gute chancen ,das die bahn bestehen bleibt !!aber im moment ist absolutes fahrverbot angesagt ,weil versicherungsmäsig ,gar nichts leuft !!(sind seit zwei jahren abgemeldet beim bdr).wir haben uns mit jemanden zusammengeschlossen der uns bei den schriftlichen und amtlichen sachen unterstützt !!wir müssen unbedingt rausbekommen wieviel mitklieder wir noch sind !!also leute sagt es weiter und fragt rum ,damit wir rausbekommen was noch übrig ist von unserem verein (denn ohne mitklieder kein verein )!!(schreibt mir am besten eine mail mit eintrittsjahr namen alter und tel. nr.unter [email protected])!!!so das ist das eine und das andere ist der zustandt der bahn !!!wir müssen so schnell wie möglich die bahn wieder auf vodermann bekommen ,und damit das nicht wieder so ein reinfall wird wie das letzte mal bin ich wieder auf euch leser angewiesen !!sagt so vielen leuten bescheid wies nur geht und bringt alles an werkzeug mit das ihr in die finger bekommt ,denn auf der bahn ist so gut wie nichts mehr da !!!termien währe am besten nägste woche samstag sontag oder übernägste woche !!(sehe ich dann an den reaktionen die eingehen !!)ich hoffe doch das wir das hinbekommen leute den der frühling steht vor der tür und ich schätze mal das jeder wieder geil ist auf`s biken ,und es war doch eigentlich immer fett in worms oder leute !!(versuchen auch wieder irgentwas neues zu zaubern damit es nicht langweilig wird ,und dieses jahr steigt dann auch ganz bestimmt ein mini contest !!(bitte nichts auf eigene faust unternehmen,das schadet uns nur wieder) ,auserdem wird das schloss gewechselt ,damit wir auf der sicheren seite sind !!also leute sagt bescheid!!!


----------



## timobianka (24. Februar 2008)

ist bis jetzt ein armutszeugnis was ich an reaktionen aufgenommen habe !!!es hatt sich gerade mal einer gemeldet !!(super )!! wie gesagt wenn sich hier nichts mehr tuht kann ich euch leider auch nicht mehr helfen ,dann ist die bahn eben bald geschichte !!!(bitte gebt bei der antwort meinen text als zitat ein) ,damit die anderen leute es auch lesen die auf den tread hier gehen !


----------



## mekadmi (24. Februar 2008)

timobianka schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> also leute so wies aussieht haben wir wieder gute chancen ,das die bahn bestehen bleibt !!aber im moment ist absolutes fahrverbot angesagt ,weil versicherungsmäsig ,gar nichts leuft !!(sind seit zwei jahren abgemeldet beim bdr).wir haben uns mit jemanden zusammengeschlossen der uns bei den schriftlichen und amtlichen sachen unterstützt !!wir müssen unbedingt rausbekommen wieviel mitklieder wir noch sind !!also leute sagt es weiter und fragt rum ,damit wir rausbekommen was noch übrig ist von unserem verein (denn ohne mitklieder kein verein )!!(schreibt mir am besten eine mail mit eintrittsjahr namen alter und tel. nr.unter [email protected])!!!so das ist das eine und das andere ist der zustandt der bahn !!!wir müssen so schnell wie möglich die bahn wieder auf vodermann bekommen ,und damit das nicht wieder so ein reinfall wird wie das letzte mal bin ich wieder auf euch leser angewiesen !!sagt so vielen leuten bescheid wies nur geht und bringt alles an werkzeug mit das ihr in die finger bekommt ,denn auf der bahn ist so gut wie nichts mehr da !!!termien währe am besten nägste woche samstag sontag oder übernägste woche !!(sehe ich dann an den reaktionen die eingehen !!)ich hoffe doch das wir das hinbekommen leute den der frühling steht vor der tür und ich schätze mal das jeder wieder geil ist auf`s biken ,und es war doch eigentlich immer fett in worms oder leute !!(versuchen auch wieder irgentwas neues zu zaubern damit es nicht langweilig wird ,und dieses jahr steigt dann auch ganz bestimmt ein mini contest !!(bitte nichts auf eigene faust unternehmen,das schadet uns nur wieder) ,auserdem wird das schloss gewechselt ,damit wir auf der sicheren seite sind !!also leute sagt bescheid!!!



Hi Leute,

telefonisch hatte ich meine Mithilfe ja schon zugesagt aber ich tue das auch hiermit gerne nochmal. Mir macht es auch nichts aus die nächsten 4WOCHEN anzupacken und das obwohl ich nur Gastfahrer bin (oder eben deshalb).

Weiß jemand was mit Sergey los ist? Hat irgendwer seine Tel.Nr.?

Jetzt meldet euch, lasst uns endlich etwas tun es geht doch um das Vereinsgelände. Wollt Ihr wirklich so aufgeben? 

Tommy


----------



## Fibs (24. Februar 2008)

timobianka schrieb:


> also leute so wies aussieht haben wir wieder gute chancen ,das die bahn bestehen bleibt !!aber im moment ist absolutes fahrverbot angesagt ,weil versicherungsmäsig ,gar nichts leuft !!(sind seit zwei jahren abgemeldet beim bdr).wir haben uns mit jemanden zusammengeschlossen der uns bei den schriftlichen und amtlichen sachen unterstützt !!wir müssen unbedingt rausbekommen wieviel mitklieder wir noch sind !!also leute sagt es weiter und fragt rum ,damit wir rausbekommen was noch übrig ist von unserem verein (denn ohne mitklieder kein verein )!!(schreibt mir am besten eine mail mit eintrittsjahr namen alter und tel. nr.unter [email protected])!!!so das ist das eine und das andere ist der zustandt der bahn !!!wir müssen so schnell wie möglich die bahn wieder auf vodermann bekommen ,und damit das nicht wieder so ein reinfall wird wie das letzte mal bin ich wieder auf euch leser angewiesen !!sagt so vielen leuten bescheid wies nur geht und bringt alles an werkzeug mit das ihr in die finger bekommt ,denn auf der bahn ist so gut wie nichts mehr da !!!termien währe am besten nägste woche samstag sontag oder übernägste woche !!(sehe ich dann an den reaktionen die eingehen !!)ich hoffe doch das wir das hinbekommen leute den der frühling steht vor der tür und ich schätze mal das jeder wieder geil ist auf`s biken ,und es war doch eigentlich immer fett in worms oder leute !!(versuchen auch wieder irgentwas neues zu zaubern damit es nicht langweilig wird ,und dieses jahr steigt dann auch ganz bestimmt ein mini contest !!(bitte nichts auf eigene faust unternehmen,das schadet uns nur wieder) ,auserdem wird das schloss gewechselt ,damit wir auf der sicheren seite sind !!also leute sagt bescheid!!!



also bin dabei nexte woche.... TIMO ich werde dich gleich mal schreiben das ich noch dabei bin ehm hab mich ja erst heut angemeldet und werde mich nochso umhören wer hier im verein noch is

mfg Fibs


----------



## [email protected] (24. Februar 2008)

timobianka schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> also leute so wies aussieht haben wir wieder gute chancen ,das die bahn bestehen bleibt !!aber im moment ist absolutes fahrverbot angesagt ,weil versicherungsmäsig ,gar nichts leuft !!(sind seit zwei jahren abgemeldet beim bdr).wir haben uns mit jemanden zusammengeschlossen der uns bei den schriftlichen und amtlichen sachen unterstützt !!wir müssen unbedingt rausbekommen wieviel mitklieder wir noch sind !!also leute sagt es weiter und fragt rum ,damit wir rausbekommen was noch übrig ist von unserem verein (denn ohne mitklieder kein verein )!!(schreibt mir am besten eine mail mit eintrittsjahr namen alter und tel. nr.unter [email protected])!!!so das ist das eine und das andere ist der zustandt der bahn !!!wir müssen so schnell wie möglich die bahn wieder auf vodermann bekommen ,und damit das nicht wieder so ein reinfall wird wie das letzte mal bin ich wieder auf euch leser angewiesen !!sagt so vielen leuten bescheid wies nur geht und bringt alles an werkzeug mit das ihr in die finger bekommt ,denn auf der bahn ist so gut wie nichts mehr da !!!termien währe am besten nägste woche samstag sontag oder übernägste woche !!(sehe ich dann an den reaktionen die eingehen !!)ich hoffe doch das wir das hinbekommen leute den der frühling steht vor der tür und ich schätze mal das jeder wieder geil ist auf`s biken ,und es war doch eigentlich immer fett in worms oder leute !!(versuchen auch wieder irgentwas neues zu zaubern damit es nicht langweilig wird ,und dieses jahr steigt dann auch ganz bestimmt ein mini contest !!(bitte nichts auf eigene faust unternehmen,das schadet uns nur wieder) ,auserdem wird das schloss gewechselt ,damit wir auf der sicheren seite sind !!also leute sagt bescheid!!!



Perfeckt...okay....ich habe mich mal umgehört....von meiner seite aus kommen schon einige leute..Hoffe des wird was...aber danke das ihr es so noch umschmeisen konntet


----------



## I path (24. Februar 2008)

timobianka schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> also leute so wies aussieht haben wir wieder gute chancen ,das die bahn bestehen bleibt !!aber im moment ist absolutes fahrverbot angesagt ,weil versicherungsmäsig ,gar nichts leuft !!(sind seit zwei jahren abgemeldet beim bdr).wir haben uns mit jemanden zusammengeschlossen der uns bei den schriftlichen und amtlichen sachen unterstützt !!wir müssen unbedingt rausbekommen wieviel mitklieder wir noch sind !!also leute sagt es weiter und fragt rum ,damit wir rausbekommen was noch übrig ist von unserem verein (denn ohne mitklieder kein verein )!!(schreibt mir am besten eine mail mit eintrittsjahr namen alter und tel. nr.unter [email protected])!!!so das ist das eine und das andere ist der zustandt der bahn !!!wir müssen so schnell wie möglich die bahn wieder auf vodermann bekommen ,und damit das nicht wieder so ein reinfall wird wie das letzte mal bin ich wieder auf euch leser angewiesen !!sagt so vielen leuten bescheid wies nur geht und bringt alles an werkzeug mit das ihr in die finger bekommt ,denn auf der bahn ist so gut wie nichts mehr da !!!termien währe am besten nägste woche samstag sontag oder übernägste woche !!(sehe ich dann an den reaktionen die eingehen !!)ich hoffe doch das wir das hinbekommen leute den der frühling steht vor der tür und ich schätze mal das jeder wieder geil ist auf`s biken ,und es war doch eigentlich immer fett in worms oder leute !!(versuchen auch wieder irgentwas neues zu zaubern damit es nicht langweilig wird ,und dieses jahr steigt dann auch ganz bestimmt ein mini contest !!(bitte nichts auf eigene faust unternehmen,das schadet uns nur wieder) ,auserdem wird das schloss gewechselt ,damit wir auf der sicheren seite sind !!also leute sagt bescheid!!!




yo also ich und mirko sind auch dabei....


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (24. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute, hab mal seid langer Zeit hier wieder reingeschaut, erstmal muss ich danke an de Timo und de Matthias sagen, weil ihr hengt euch wirklich super rein! hoff doch das das mit der Bahn weitergeht, hat immer Spaß gemacht und denk dass es im INteresse aller is, wenns weitergeht.
Wie schon oft gesagt bin ich auf jedenfall dabei wenn ihr hilfe braucht!!!
Sagt einfach bescheid, hoffentlich gehts weiter , greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (24. Februar 2008)

Ok ich denke das es jetzt verstanden worden ist um kurz vor 12 Uhr. Wir werden uns mit einem zweiten Verein zusammen schließen da es sonst nicht mehr zu schaffen ist. Timo und ich haben uns den Mund schleimig geredet das es noch eine Hoffnung gibt. und ganz weit am Ende vom Tunnel ist noch eine kleine Kerze mit Licht Leute. Und wenn die aus ist können uns alle mal da wo keine Sonne scheint.

Der Sportbund Rheinhessen ( Sportkreisvorsitzender ) steht voll und ganz hinter uns und bitte enteuscht uns nicht.
Es währe schade ein gelände in der größe einfach zu verschenken den wenn es erst einmal weg ist dann ist es auch weg.
Das es so nicht mehr weiter geht das ist ja allen klar also jungs last uns nicht im stich. Oder wollt ihr so viel spaß einfach weg schmeißen.
wenn wir 3 oder 4 wochenende anpacken ist der zweite schritt auch getahn und es sieht wieder vernünftig aus.
Vorne am eingang hängt ein neues schloss so das keiner mehr auf die bahn kann. 
Auser mit erlaubniss von Timo oder mir. Wer dem nicht folge leistet wird von mir Angezeigt wegen Hausfriedensbruch. Denn wenn jetzt jemanden etwas passiert auf dem gelände und er muß vom Krankenwagen abgeholt werden ist alles vorbei.ok
Bitte meldet euch per email bei Timo und sagt bescheit und last auch eure telefon Nummer dabei erscheinen.

Alla bis dann euer tomac204


----------



## fire-flyer (24. Februar 2008)

timobianka schrieb:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> also leute so wies aussieht haben wir wieder gute chancen ,das die bahn bestehen bleibt !!aber im moment ist absolutes fahrverbot angesagt ,weil versicherungsmäsig ,gar nichts leuft !!(sind seit zwei jahren abgemeldet beim bdr).wir haben uns mit jemanden zusammengeschlossen der uns bei den schriftlichen und amtlichen sachen unterstützt !!wir müssen unbedingt rausbekommen wieviel mitklieder wir noch sind !!also leute sagt es weiter und fragt rum ,damit wir rausbekommen was noch übrig ist von unserem verein (denn ohne mitklieder kein verein )!!(schreibt mir am besten eine mail mit eintrittsjahr namen alter und tel. nr.unter [email protected])!!!so das ist das eine und das andere ist der zustandt der bahn !!!wir müssen so schnell wie möglich die bahn wieder auf vodermann bekommen ,und damit das nicht wieder so ein reinfall wird wie das letzte mal bin ich wieder auf euch leser angewiesen !!sagt so vielen leuten bescheid wies nur geht und bringt alles an werkzeug mit das ihr in die finger bekommt ,denn auf der bahn ist so gut wie nichts mehr da !!!termien währe am besten nägste woche samstag sontag oder übernägste woche !!(sehe ich dann an den reaktionen die eingehen !!)ich hoffe doch das wir das hinbekommen leute den der frühling steht vor der tür und ich schätze mal das jeder wieder geil ist auf`s biken ,und es war doch eigentlich immer fett in worms oder leute !!(versuchen auch wieder irgentwas neues zu zaubern damit es nicht langweilig wird ,und dieses jahr steigt dann auch ganz bestimmt ein mini contest !!(bitte nichts auf eigene faust unternehmen,das schadet uns nur wieder) ,auserdem wird das schloss gewechselt ,damit wir auf der sicheren seite sind !!also leute sagt bescheid!!!



also ich bin am samstag dabei , nur ich komm erst mittags wegem schaffe.

telefonummer schick ich euch noch.


----------



## Stund (25. Februar 2008)

Ab wann ist denn am Samstag jemand da?Ich komm mit dem Auto und bring,wenn es klappt,Schaufeln mit.


----------



## timobianka (28. Februar 2008)

also leute wenn das wetter hällt,treffen wir uns am samstag auf der bahn !!wenn jemand eine kettensäge hatt soll er sie bitte mitbringen !!!(bin ja mal gespannt wieviel kommen )!!??haut rein jungs!!!


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

Okay...ich glaub ich hab eine kann euch abba nix versprechen....ich kuck später zuhause mal nach sag euch dann nochmal bescheiod...
ALla


----------



## Fibs (28. Februar 2008)

noch zwei tage dann wir gebaut bis de arzt kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jäger (28. Februar 2008)

An alle Mitglieder und Freunde der Kettenfetzer!!

Das Vereinsgelände bleibt bis zur Klärung der Vorstandsfrage geschlossen, dh.alle Aktionen müssen vorerst abgesagt werden.
Am Freitag, 14.März, um 18Uhr, vor dem Vereinsgelände, findet eine Versammlung statt, bei der geklärt wird, ob ein neuer Vorstand nach Eintragung beim Amtsgericht den Verein weiterführt. Ansonsten wird der Verein und das Gelände aufgelöst.


----------



## Stund (28. Februar 2008)

@Jäger: Und wer bist du?Ich kenn dich garnicht. Ich meine de Timo schreibt das eine und du schreibst das andere!.Sprecht ihr euch nicht ab?


----------



## jäger (28. Februar 2008)

Ich bin ein ehemaliges, bzw. nach der derzeitigen noch geltenden amtlichen Eintragung eines der noch verantwortlichen Vorstandsmitglieder.
Timo hat diesbezüglich keinerlei Befugnisse, da er weder Mitglied im Vorstand noch im Verein ist.
Solange die Verantwortlichkeit und Haftung nach gesetzlicher Lage noch bei dem alten, eingetragenen Vorstand liegt, wird es keine Freigabe für irgendeine Aktion auf dem Gelände geben.
Um dies zu ändern treffen wir uns am 14. März.
Also, bis dann!


----------



## [email protected] (28. Februar 2008)

Ey des ist doch jetzt de Hammer....Alle haben sich frei genommen jeder will da rewin aufbauen und seinen spaß haben man des kann doch net sein...ich versteh des net und anscheinend sprecht ihr euch net ab. und hätte ma de Timo  net wäre darinne alles kapput...Jäger du warst die ganze zeit net da und jetzt wo wir des wieder aufbauen wollen gehts net weil du dich meldest? Versteh ich net...alle haben sich voll gefrüt man gibts doch net sowas :-! is zum Kotzen


----------



## Fibs (28. Februar 2008)

das is echt richtig richtig zum abkotzen >.<
ja was soll das jetzt hab mich so derbst gefreut
auf samstag,sonntag und was jetzt 
jetzt kommt einer der sich mega lange sich ent gemeldet
hat und sagt ja ich bin de chef da darf keiner drauf
is richtig gemein 

p.s muss gucken obsch am 14 MÄRZ !!!!! zeit HAB !



mfg Fibs


----------



## LOCCO (29. Februar 2008)

jäger schrieb:


> Ich bin ein ehemaliges, bzw. nach der derzeitigen noch geltenden amtlichen Eintragung eines der noch verantwortlichen Vorstandsmitglieder.
> Timo hat diesbezüglich keinerlei Befugnisse, da er weder Mitglied im Vorstand noch im Verein ist.
> Solange die Verantwortlichkeit und Haftung nach gesetzlicher Lage noch bei dem alten, eingetragenen Vorstand liegt, wird es keine Freigabe für irgendeine Aktion auf dem Gelände geben.
> Um dies zu ändern treffen wir uns am 14. März.
> Also, bis dann!



Ohne Worte


----------



## timobianka (29. Februar 2008)

also leute habe eben mit dem sportkreisvorsitzenden gesprochen,und wir können am samstag auf die bahn gehen und aufreumen !!!!!jawoll !!!!was der sogenannte vorstand schreibt hatt uns nicht zu interesieren !!(er soll lieber mal gas geben und die unterlagen rausrücken !!(wenn sie sich mal als vorstand für unsern verein eingesetzt hätten ,hätten wir uns den ganzen ärger ersparen können) !!na ja es gibt halt leute die es sehen wollen das der verein in die brüche geht und fast alles dafür thun !!egal wir müssen jetzt nur zusammenhalten ,und um so mehr leute wir sind um so besser ist es für uns !!!(leute wenn das wetter aber echt mies ist ,müssen wir es leider verschieben um eine woche )!!hatt dann keinen zweck !!(bitte wieder als zitat mitschicken !)(bitte einfach die antworten von den sogenannten vorstand ignorieren !!!(wenn sie den mitkliedern was zu sagen haben sollen sie doch anrufen oder schreiben (müssten ja die adressen und die nummern haben ),wie sich das als vorstand eines vereins gehört ,und nicht einfach über ein tread schreiben !!kann sich ja jeder als vorstand ausgeben oder leute !!!!!!!also einfach ignorieren !!


----------



## PitterL (29. Februar 2008)

Klarstellung zum Verein Kettenfetzer in Worms !!!
Der Vorstand, der im Vereinsregister beim Amtsgericht Worms eingetragen ist,
hat das Sagen! Die Bahn bleibt geschlossen, mindestens bis 14. März, bis alle
Probleme geklärt sind. Dies ist vom 1. Vorsitzenden, dem 2. und dem Kassen-
wart besprochen und beschlossen worden! Dabei bleibts.


----------



## Fibs (29. Februar 2008)

is doch zum lachen jetzt melden sich alle -.-


----------



## [email protected] (29. Februar 2008)

Ey des gibts doch net!!!
Jetzt wo wir wieder aufbauen wollen melden sich alle wo Zeit Jahren nix gemacht haben...ich find das ne Frechheit!!!
Und ich geh am Samstag und am Sonntag aufbauen...Und wer seid ihr überhaupt? Wenn de Timo sagt das aufgebaut wird bin ich dabei...ich Höre mehr auf de Timo ala auch euch...wer auch immer ihr seid!

Timo sollen wir nun kommen oder nich? Wenn ja geb uns bitte heute oder morgen Früh noch bescheid...Danke 

Alla Ride on Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timobianka (29. Februar 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

also leute habe eben mit dem sportkreisvorsitzenden gesprochen,und wir können am samstag auf die bahn gehen und aufreumen !!!!!jawoll !!!!was der sogenannte vorstand schreibt hatt uns nicht zu interesieren !!(er soll lieber mal gas geben und die unterlagen rausrücken !!(wenn sie sich mal als vorstand für unsern verein eingesetzt hätten ,hätten wir uns den ganzen ärger ersparen können) !!na ja es gibt halt leute die es sehen wollen das der verein in die brüche geht und fast alles dafür thun !!egal wir müssen jetzt nur zusammenhalten ,und um so mehr leute wir sind um so besser ist es für uns !!!(leute wenn das wetter aber echt mies ist ,müssen wir es leider verschieben um eine woche )!!hatt dann keinen zweck !!(bitte wieder als zitat mitschicken !)(bitte einfach die antworten von den sogenannten vorstand ignorieren !!!(wenn sie den mitkliedern was zu sagen haben sollen sie doch anrufen oder schreiben (müssten ja die adressen und die nummern haben ),wie sich das als vorstand eines vereins gehört ,und nicht einfach über ein tread schreiben !!kann sich ja jeder als vorstand ausgeben oder leute !!!!!!!also einfach ignorieren !!


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (29. Februar 2008)

Alsooo, des is ja mal der totale Lacher, schämt ihr euch eig nich? Und ich meine den möchtegern Vorstand, ders sich nich einmal für uns eingesetzt hat und sich null um das Gelände, die Mitglieder und sonstwas gekümmert hat! Wenn der Timo und der Matthias nich gewesen wären, dann wärs euch doch scheiß egal, was mit dem Gelände und den Leuten passiert. Also könnt ihr mir mal bitte einen vernünftigen Grund sagen, weswegen ihr uns versucht Monstermäßige Steine in den Weg zu legen? 
Ich bin zwar kein Mitglied, aber hab immer bezahlt wenn ich da war, hab immer aufgeräumt und hab geschaut, dass alles cool abläuft und man Spaß hat, und nur weil ich des bissle gemacht hab , sag ihc dohc auch nich ich wäre Vorstand, obwohl das Bissle, schon mehr is, als das was ihc von euch je gesehen oder gehört hab. NUR mal so nebenbei, ich kenn euch nich, noch hab ich euch jemals auf der Bahn gesehen noch hab ich sonstwo, weder im forum und keine ahnung wo noch, noch nie etwas von euch gehört! Also was soll des jetzt das ihr euch hier so aufspielt?? Wenns nach mir ginge, wäre der Timo und der Matthias Vorstände! Weil bei den beiden wissen wir wenigstens, dass es denen um uns geht, den Verein, das Gelände und alle die dort noch dabei waren und Spaß hatten. Tut mir leid, aber ihr seid die totale Lachnummer, und ich denke kaum, dass ich euch ernst nehmen werde, weil das is en Witz. 
Timo, meld dich einfach wegen aufbauen, bin auch mit der gebrochenen Hand natürlich dabei!!! 
Sonntag werd ich kommen, wenn ich weiß dass da aufgebaut wird.

Mal noch ne Frage: Was is mim Sergej??? Ich hör nix von ihm und auf mails hat er auch nich geantwortet, hat jemand ne telefonnummer? greets
Marvin


----------



## Fibs (29. Februar 2008)

hab marvin hast recht 

TIMO und MATTHIAS hab jetzt mega viel von dem verein geretten sie werden acuh den rest retten und jetzt kommen wirklich solche lachnummern und vermasseln uns alles  

ich hör nich auf euch ich hör auf TIMO und MATTHIAS !
fertig aus! 

also bin dann debei am samstag u. sonntag  

p.s Steffen ruf dann bei mir an   


    und Marvin tut mir echt sry gelle


----------



## mtomac204de (29. Februar 2008)

ich muß schon sagen daß das ein richtig guter witz ist und die die von sich behaupten der vorstand zu sein guten morgen.
ich hatte vor ein paar minuten rücksprache mit dem register gericht in mainz und ein gespräch mit dem sportkreisvorsitzenden des sportbundes rheinhessen.
und ich muß euch allen sagen der einzige der etwas zu sagen hat bin ICH ok.
und wenn timo sagt das wir auf das gelände gehen dann gehen wir auch .
und wenn jemand anderes etwas sagt ist das nicht zu beachten.
gruß euer tomac204


----------



## Fibs (29. Februar 2008)

DAS WILL ICH HÖRN !!! SUPPPIIII


----------



## [email protected] (29. Februar 2008)

Also erstmal jetzt zum Vorstand (oder sogenater Vorstand)
Ihr seid erlich fürn A.... es ging die ganze Zeit um unseren Verein jetzt hat die sache de Mathias und de Timo geklärt und dafür danke ich denen...Und da werde ich mir net von dem "VORSTAND" die sache verbieten...Ihr habt Zeit bestimmt 1 nem Jahr nix und wieder nix gemacht! Und es hat imemr geschickt in Worms immer Stimmung immer Gute Laune und immer Geil Zusammen geradelt!
Und so wie des ja gerade gesagt wird habt ihr ja die ganzen Vereinssachen wie Mitgliederanträge...bla bla bla...wieso bringt ihr die erstmal net? Und waum sollten wir eigentlich net am Samstag und am Sonntag aufbauen gehen? Ihrgenwas muss ja sein was da dagegen spricht und was währe des?


@ Marvin: Ich geb dir Vollkommend recht...die haben die ganze Zeit nix gemacht und jetzt meinen sich melden zu müssen is der Hammer...

@ Timo: Um wie viel uhr sollen wir ungefähr da sein? Also wenns Wetter Passt?

@ Mathias: Kommst du auch am Samstag oder Sonntag?

@ Steven: Meld dich mal bei mir wenn de das hier liest aber bitte auf Handy!

so jetzt hab ich gesagt was ich sagen wollte


----------



## Marvin(Big Air) (29. Februar 2008)

Hey Leute,

so ist das richtig!!!! Wir kriegen des schon hin!!!! Timo, Matze und weiß ich wer noch, wir stehen hinter euch^^oder nich?

UND MANN STEVEN; IS GUT JETZT; IS HALT DUMM GELAUFEN; ABER EGAL^^
Die wächst doch wieder zamme^^


----------



## [email protected] (29. Februar 2008)

Ja na klar steh ich hinter denen...immerhin haben se em Verein de Arsch in letzter minute gerettet...


----------



## I path (29. Februar 2008)

ohh Rad&technik meldet sich zu wort
Hmm mal überlegn ich bin seit ungefähr 3 jahren im verein und ich kann mich net erinnern wann mal jemand auf der Bahn war und iwas geamcht hat.? Inhaber? NEIN.  Ehemaliger Kassenwart? NEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timobianka (29. Februar 2008)

also leute so wie das mit dem wetter aussieht wird das wohl leider morgen nichts ??!!!fu..!!! oder was meint ihr ??(gibt ja kein schlechtes wetter nur schlechte kleidung )!!!!(ha ha )


----------



## PitterL (29. Februar 2008)

Jetzt noch einmal zum Thema Kettenfetzer Worms!!!!
1. Die Vorsitzenden der Kettenfetzer sind beim Amtsgericht Worms registriert,
jeder Bürger kann sich kostenlos dort informieren.  Vereinsinterne Probleme
werden bei uns mit Sicherheit nicht öffentlich diskutiert!!!!!!
Der Verein hat Probleme mit gewissen Mitgliedern,es geht um Veruntreung und
Inkompetenz! Deswegen wurde der Termin im März anberaumt!!!!!
2. Nichtmitglieder haben in diesem Verein wirklich überhaupt nichts zu sagen,
das wissen unsere Mitglieder (ausser einem Nichtmitglied) alle.
3. Wer das Gelände vor dem Termin im März betritt, muss mit Sanktionen rechnen, Nichtmitglieder könnten mit einer Strafanzeige rechnen.
4. Wer etwas beschädigt oder entwendet macht sich ebenfalls strafbar, also Leute , kommt am 14. März  zum Gelände damit alles geklärt wird.
5. Wir hoffen , dass ein gewisser PALI+Mathias uns die Ehre geben wird.
Dies ist verfasst vom offiziellen Vorstand der Kettenfetzer, nämlich von den 
Gründern dieses Vereines!!!!!!!!!!!
Schönen Gruss noch an mTOMAC204de, bring die gesponsorte Kettensäge vom EWR mit!!!! vieleicht auch noch ein Stromaggregat??????


----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2008)

Also ich bin Mitglied werde auch kommen...!!!


----------



## timobianka (1. März 2008)

hallo leute !!also wenn es nicht regnet wie aus kübeln treffen wir uns um 1 uhr hinten auf der bahn !!!müssen auf alle fälle aufreumen ,und das schaumstoff sichern damit es nicht auf die straße fliegt !!ich glaube  das es auch im intresse ist von dem sozusagenten vorstand !!(verstehe es sowieso nicht das die so einen wind machen ,nur weil wir die bahn aufreumen wollen !!naja egal !!fakt ist wir müssen da hinter !!!weil irgentwelche homies nicht auf uns gehört haben und die letzte zeit gefahren sind ,und einfach den schaumstoff auf den dirts liegen gelassen haben !!!und das kann nicht angehen !(wie schon gesagt verstehe das nicht ,wenn da was passiert kriegt doch der sogenannte vorstand voll eins auf den sack !!die müssten normalerweise diesen text verfassen oder ??!!


----------



## mtomac204de (1. März 2008)

ich komme auch


----------



## [email protected] (1. März 2008)

Ja hab dich ja gesehen 

Also find ich gut das sich mal was gehtan hat...aber es war wieder lustig was an Leute da waren :-(
Hoffe wenns weiter geht das mehr kommen...alla ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jäger (4. März 2008)

Nach Durchsicht eurer BeitrÃ¤ge habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass nicht verstanden wurde, um was es eigentlich geht.
Der Vereinâ Die Kettenfetzer e.V.â ist, wie das e.V. zeigt, ein eingetragener Verein. Gesetzlich ist fÃ¼r so einen Verein eine Satzung und eine GeschÃ¤ftsordnung vorgeschrieben an die wir uns halten mÃ¼ssen. Der Verein gilt vor dem Gesetz als juristische Person und wird vertreten durch den Vorstand. Rechtlich wird dies durch den Eintrag beim Amtsgericht Worms gÃ¼ltig und rechtlich verbindlich. Der dort eingetragene Vorstand steht somit in der Haftung was im Verein passiert.
Zwar wurden vor 3 Jahren neue Vorsitzende gewÃ¤hlt, aber es erfolgte keine Ãnderung beim Amtsgericht.
Dies lag mit daran, dass unter den damals gewÃ¤hlten Leuten die letzten Jahre keine Klarheit herrschte, wer denn nun was macht oder Ã¼berhaupt noch was macht und so weiter....
Ich selbst wurde letztes Jahr darum gebeten, die Position des kommissarischen Kassenwartes weiterzufÃ¼hren, da keiner das Amt Ã¼bernehmen wollte. Daraufhin habe ich darum gebeten, alle BeitrittserklÃ¤rungen und Rechnungen mir zukommen zu lassen, damit ich die GeschÃ¤ftsjahre 2006 und 2007 abschliessen kann. Leider fehlen mir immer noch BelÃ¤ge fÃ¼r Baumaterial in HÃ¶he von mehreren hundert Euro. Ich bin auch nicht sicher ob alle neuen BeitrittserklÃ¤rungen bei mir angekommen sind. Vielleicht ist es ja mÃ¶glich dies am Freitag nachzuholen. Ich kann erst nach dem Abschluss und wenn ein neuer Kassenwart ab Freitag existiert, die Unterlagen weitergeben. Wenn jemand Auskunft Ã¼ber die Adressen oder andere Infos benÃ¶tigt hat, hÃ¤tte er mich nur darauf ansprechen mÃ¼ssen --- hat aber keiner der âVerantwortlichenâ getan, sogar die Vereinspost wurde fast ein Jahr nicht mehr abgeholt.
Ihr seht, dass es Zeit wird Klarheit zu schaffen. Dazu schreibt unsere GeschÃ¤ftsordnung eine Mitgliederversammlung vor, die mindestens 14 Tage vorher angekÃ¼ndigt werden muss. Das habe ich getan.
Am Freitag wird dann ein neuer Vorstand aus euren Reihen bestimmt, der den alten Vorstand mit Eintrag beim Amtsgericht und bei der Bank ablÃ¶st. Ganz einfach!
Die Untersagung bis dahin das VereinsgelÃ¤nde nicht mehr zu betreten erfolgte, um den alten Vorstand bis dahin aus der gesetzlichen Verantwortung und Haftung zu nehmen. Diese wÃ¼rde auch Herr Schnee vom Sportbund nicht Ã¼bernehmen, wenn er erklÃ¤rt bekommen hÃ¤tte wie sich die Sachlage verhÃ¤lt. Werde dies aber noch nachholen.
Keiner von uns hat irgendein Interesse euch den Verein oder das GelÃ¤nde zu vermiesen. Wir alle waren maÃgebend bei der Entstehung des Vereins und dem GelÃ¤nde beteiligt und hoffen natÃ¼rlich auf eine WeiterfÃ¼hrung unserer damaligen Anstrengungen. 
Das diese ganze Aktion jetzt zeitlich etwas ungÃ¼nstig kommt, liegt daran, dass es mir nicht mÃ¶glich war letztes Jahr, trotz angebotener Mithilfe, mit den verantwortlichen Personen einen Termin fÃ¼r eine solche Versammlung festzumachen.
Es sollte fÃ¼r jedem verstÃ¤ndlich sein, dass wir die Verantwortung und Haftung fÃ¼r einen Verein nicht mehr weiter Ã¼bernehmen wollen, in den wir gar keinen Einblick mehr haben und wo wir kaum noch einen kennen und ihr uns nicht kennt. 
Zum besseren VerstÃ¤ndnis der Haftungsproblematik will ich mal zwei Beispiele aufgreifen.
Der Zaun des VereinsgelÃ¤ndes stand wochenlang offen und jeder hatte Zutritt. Wenn nun angenommen, ein paar Kinder auf dem GelÃ¤nde spielen und eins verletzt sich schwer, dann hat der Verein (Vorstand) seine Aufsichtspflicht verletzt und kann wegen FahrlÃ¤ssigkeit haftbar gemacht werden. Denn der Verein hat fÃ¼r den einwandfreien Zustand des GelÃ¤ndes und somit auch fÃ¼r den Zaun zu sorgen. Das von der Stadt dem Verein zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellte GelÃ¤nde ist fÃ¼r die Ãffentlichkeit nicht zugÃ¤nglich zu machen, in dem Fall durch einen geschlossenen Zaun. Zutritt nur fÃ¼r Mitglieder, womit ich bei meinem zweiten Beispiel bin, dem Missbrauch von Gastfahrrechten. Der von der Versicherung eingerÃ¤umte Gastfahrerstatus fÃ¼r Nichtmitglieder bezieht sich auf die MÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r vereinsfremde Fahrer die Angebote des GelÃ¤ndes auszuprobieren bevor er Mitglied wird. Diese Regelung beschrÃ¤nkt sich auf 1-2 Besuche. Bei Ã¶ffentlichen Veranstaltungen sind Gastfahrer zugelassen, wenn die Veranstaltung vorher bei der Versicherung angemeldet wurde. Alles andere ist nicht zulÃ¤ssig und ist was die Haftung angeht mehr als bedenklich. Ebenso ist es nicht erlaubt dafÃ¼r Geld zu verlangen. Dies ist rechtlich gesehen eine gewerbliche Nutzung , die einem gemeinnÃ¼tzigen Verein nicht zusteht. Ausserdem ist es, wenn die Einnahmen nicht belegt sind, Steuerhinterziehung und strafbar.
Dies sind nur zwei Beispiele die uns bekannt sind und die bei uns ein sehr ungutes GefÃ¼hl aufkommen lassen,was unsere Haftung angeht. 
Das sind aber alles Dinge die der neue Vorstand Ã¤ndern kann und muss. Wir haben darauf keinen Einfluss mehr, mÃ¼ssen aber zur Zeit noch im GAU-Fall unseren Kopf hinhalten. Das kann nicht angehen und muss geÃ¤ndert werden!
Bei eurem momentanen Eifer sollte es kein Problem sein mindestens drei von euch, die mindestens 18 Jahre alt sind, zu finden, die sich zum 1.und 2. Vorsitzenden und zum Kassenwart wÃ¤hlen lassen. Desweiteren kÃ¶nnen auch noch Platzwart und Jugendwart bestimmt werden -  ist aber nicht Vorgeschrieben.
Wahlberechtigt sind nur Mitglieder! BeitrittserklÃ¤rungen bekommt ihr unter www.kettenfetzer.de.
Also dann, bis Freitag! Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches und pÃ¼nktliches Erscheinen und auf eine produktive Versammlung, damit es endlich wieder weitergehen kann.

Danke!


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2008)

jäger schrieb:


> Nach Durchsicht eurer Beiträge habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass nicht verstanden wurde, um was es eigentlich geht.
> Der Verein Die Kettenfetzer e.V. ist, wie das e.V. zeigt, ein eingetragener Verein. Gesetzlich ist für so einen Verein eine Satzung und eine Geschäftsordnung vorgeschrieben an die wir uns halten müssen. Der Verein gilt vor dem Gesetz als juristische Person und wird vertreten durch den Vorstand. Rechtlich wird dies durch den Eintrag beim Amtsgericht Worms gültig und rechtlich verbindlich. Der dort eingetragene Vorstand steht somit in der Haftung was im Verein passiert.
> Zwar wurden vor 3 Jahren neue Vorsitzende gewählt, aber es erfolgte keine Änderung beim Amtsgericht.
> Dies lag mit daran, dass unter den damals gewählten Leuten die letzten Jahre keine Klarheit herrschte, wer denn nun was macht oder überhaupt noch was macht und so weiter....
> ...



Hi Jäger,
ich habe mal wieder was gelernt aus deinem Beitrag, da ich mich in einer ähnlichen Lebensituation befinde! Was ich aber total bescheurert finde
das ihr es nicht schafft das Kind zum Brunnen zu führen und für alle
eine Lösung zu finden   Ihr habt so ein geiles Vereinsgelände
und da müsst ihr drum Kämpfen, wenn ihr das nicht erreicht habt ihr es nicht anders Verdient, dann sollte man euch dieses Vorrecht entziehen, was ich aber sehr schade finden würde!

Setzt euch zusammen und Regelt das, wäre echt schade wenn das
den Bach runtergehen würde, wenn wir euch helfen können dann sag bescheid! Wir kommen um zu Helfen, versprochen!

Es wäre echt schade wenn Worms Sterben würde  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## timobianka (5. März 2008)

es wird echt zeit !kann mir das hin und her  nicht mehr anhören !!!der sommer steht vor der tür und das einzige was zählt ist endlich wieder radfahren und spass haben (auch in worms )!!!bitte schreibt doch die leute an ,ihr (der vorstand hat doch die ganzen unterlagen ,damit seit ihr doch auf der sicheren seite ,damit viele kommen !!glaube nicht wenn ihr hier reinschreibt das sich viele melden !!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (6. März 2008)

Es ist immer einfach die Klappe als Außenstehender oder ich bin ja nur manchmal auf dem Gelände Biker aufzureißen, aber dem Vorstand zu helfen bzw. Verantwortung in einem Verein zu übernehmen ist ein anderer Punkt. Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. Außergewöhnliche Mitgliederversammlung (macht ihr ja) und dann den ganzen Müll raus und einen Neuanfang starten. Ansonsten entsteht nur Stückwerk und es wird sich nichts ändern. So wie du das schilderst Jäger dürfte der Vorstand überhaupt nicht entlastet werden und ein Neuer gewählt werden. In der Buchhaltung herrscht ja Chaos. War zwar noch nie bei euch in Worms, drück euch aber die Daumen, das ihr das geregelt bekommt und das Gelände erhalten bleibt.


----------



## timobianka (10. März 2008)

also leute wie ihr schon wisst treffen wir uns am freitag um 18 uhr vor der bahn ,obwohl ich mich lieber in diesem vereinshaus von den fussballern treffen würde !!denn um 6 uhr ist es schon fast dunkel und im freien ist das nicht so toll !!also treffen wir uns lieber in dem vereinsheim von den fussballern !!


----------



## Stund (11. März 2008)

@timo: Wo ist denn das Vereinsheim genau? Ich weis allerdings nicht genau ob ich kommen kann.


----------



## timobianka (11. März 2008)

am besten ist es wohl wenn wir uns erst vor der bahn treffen und dann gemeinsam dahin gehen !!(ist nicht weit weg von der bahn )!!hoffe nur das sich der sogenannte vorstand darum gekümmert hatt ,und den vereinsmitgliedern einladungen geschickt hatt ,sonst sehe ich für freitag mal wieder schwarz !!!also leute macht hinne und kommt alle ,nicht das ihr später wieder sagt das habe ich nicht gewusst oder gewollt... !!es ist absolut wichtig weil ein neuer vorstand gewählt werden muss ,sonst gibt es keinen verein mehr !und ohne verein auch kein vereinsgelände !!also alle vereinsmitglieder bitte vorbeikommen !!sagt es weiter ruft an oder macht sonst was ,nur kommt


----------



## fire-flyer (11. März 2008)

ka ich werd 6 uhr definitiv wegem schaffe net packen


----------



## Flascheraket (12. März 2008)

Hi leute!

Meine schwester zeiht jetzt nach worms un ich hab hier ma geguckt ob man da biken kann...
Wie is das jetzt is das Gelände in den nächsten wochen befahrbar oder nicht?


----------



## timobianka (13. März 2008)

also leute wie ihr ja hoffentlich alle wisst ,treffen wir uns morgen um 18 uhr vor dem vereingelände !!!es geht um die zukunft unseres vereins und dem gelände !!es ist echt wichtig das so viele leute kommen wie möglich,sonst wahr es das gewesen mit der bahn !!ich hoffe doch das ihr alle wisst was auf dem spiel steht ,deswegen sagt es weiter oder macht sonst was nur kommt !!(wenn wir wieder mit nur ein paar leuten morgen da stehen kann ich euch versichern das es das dan entgültig wahr )!!!also es liegt alleine an euch !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (13. März 2008)

ich denke schon das ein paar leute kommen und wenn nicht ist es das halt gewesen dann kann mann den ganzen ein ende setzen und das währe schade denn zum biken ist ja auch jeder da gewesen
gruß: tomac204


----------



## fire-flyer (13. März 2008)

ahja ich muss halt mal bei mir schauen vll kann ich auch früher von de arbeit weg


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2008)

Habt ihr keine anderen Kanäle als dieses Forum, um Informationen an Vereinsmitglieder weiter zu geben? Ich lese hier Posts, die Machtverhältnisse zurecht rücken und Aufrufe für das rettende Treffen, um die Bahn, das Gelände, bereitgestellt von der Stadt Worms, für die Zukunft zu erhalten.
Ich wünsche Euch allen zwei Dinge, erstens, dass eure Arbeit und die der ehemaligen auf der Bahn nicht für den Popo ist, und ihr euch zusammenrafft - für die Bahn - fürs Biken - für DEN Sport und zweitens wünsche ich mir in diesem Thread eine lesbare Rechtschreibung.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## guru39 (13. März 2008)

Flugrost schrieb:


> zweitens wünsche ich mir in diesem Thread eine lesbare Rechtschreibung.
> Viel Erfolg!



jeder macht mol fehler  ich hab da nur raußgelesen das möglichst viele Vereinsmitglieder kommenn sollten


----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> jeder macht mol fehler  ich hab da nur raußgelesen das möglichst viele Vereinsmitglieder kommenn sollten


Na, schau mal, manchmal, wie ab und zu im Rechtschreibuniversum runtergebeamt offenbart der Guru ebenauch solche Qualitäten, dialektfrei und ganz ganz rasch lesbar. Manche Mitposter scheren sich definitiv einen Dreck darum und ein versierter Forumteilhaber hat dann schon Schwierigkeiten, trotz Interesse, den Sermon zu kapieren. Deshalb plädiere ich für eine verständliche Schriftsprache.
Is doch irgendwie alles ganz einfach.


Tut mir irgendwie ein wenig Leid, dass diese Statements in diesem Thread fallen - die Initioren wart Ihr.


----------



## timobianka (14. März 2008)

also ihr zwei superschlauen es geht hier nicht um rechtschreibung sondern um erhalt des geländes !!!wenn ihr unbedingt lehrer spielen wollt macht das doch bitte auf anderen seiten aber bitte nicht hier !!ihr habt doch null plan um was es hier geht ,und deswegen wäre es besser wenn ihr euch raushaltet !!!


----------



## Zelle (14. März 2008)

timobianka schrieb:


> (...) ihr habt doch null plan um was es hier geht (...)


Darum geht's doch gerade, oder?


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2008)

Natürlich haben wir nen Plan, um was es hier geht, auch wenn es uns nichts angeht - aber wir können lesen.
Allerdings fragen sich vielleicht auch manche Biker, die es was angeht, wie hoch das Niveau wohl sein mag
und ob sie überhaupt Bock auf die Leute haben.
Wenn man sich ein kleines Bisschen Mühe gibt geht's doch, wie du im letzten Post gezeigt hast.
Auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung kann jeder Verzichten.

Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück, auch wenn ich noch nie auf dem Gelände war.
Dennoch ist es immer schön zu wissen, dass es solche Gelände und offene Ohren bei den Behörden gibt...


----------



## Kelme (14. März 2008)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung kann jeder Verzichten.
> ...



helft den hungernden vögeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (14. März 2008)

Ihr wißt doch garnicht wer wir sind und wollt euch den Mund über uns zerreißen.
Ich denke es ist besser wenn ihr in euren eigenen Kühlschrank schaut.
Dummes gerede in einem Forum kann jeder abgeben.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2008)

Nein, ich kenne euch nicht, aber einige der Leute, die von Anfang an an dem Gelände beteiligt waren.
Schon daher wär's Schade, wenn das alles den Bach runter ginge - auch wenn die Jungs mittlerweile nicht mehr in Worms aktiv sind.
Außerdem will hier niemand von "uns" jemanden Beleidigen, höchstens zum Nachdenken anregen.
Unterm Strich sind wir (ich mal auf jeden Fall) doch auf eurer Seite...

Also nochmal viel Glück und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## mtomac204de (14. März 2008)

wenn ihr auf unsere seite seit dann danke ich, den heute geht es um die wurst


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2008)

*Daumendrück*


----------



## P.2^^ (15. März 2008)

Sorry ist verdammt kurzfristig, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand noch Bock mit nach Feudenheim in den Skatepark zu kommen, bin dort mit nen paar Kumpels... Umso mehr Leute umso mehr Spaß machts...
Sind dort ab ca. 12 Uhr, eher etwas früher 


Gruß


ach ja: hab en rotes BMX, daran kann man mich erkennen


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2008)

Servus Leutz,

Was ist aus der Versammlung geworden? Ich war net da ich weiß aber war bisjetzt jedes mal dabei und diesesmal is mir was sehr eichtiges dazwischen gekommen. Will es jetzt auch net unbedingt öffentlich machen.
Aber was hats ergeben interresiert mich sehr....?

LG Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flascheraket (22. März 2008)

Ja was is aus dem gelände geworden?...is das noch befahrbar?
über ne antowrt würd ich mich freun


----------



## I path (27. März 2008)

Mitgliederversammlung abwarten.....


----------



## Stund (2. April 2008)

Hey Leuts,

ich hab zufällig erfahren dass ihr (wir?) am Freitag den 4.4. auf der Bahn schaufeln wollen. Finds echt schade dass ihr nicht bescheid gebt(wenigstens ins Forum schreiben). Weil so bestimmt!!! keiner kommt.

Also schreibt doch mal bitte was sache ist,denn ich hab Zeit en masse´.Gibt ja auch noch PN. 

cheers


----------



## oOPaLzOo (4. April 2008)

Vereinsversammlung, heute um 19:00 bei den Nibelungen im Vereinsheim


----------



## oOPaLzOo (5. April 2008)

War heute wirklich ein voller Erfolg, hätte nicht gedacht das doch so viel kommen. Jetzt kann´s ja weiter weiter gehen .


----------



## felixII (5. April 2008)

Moschee, ich wolllt eigentlich auch kommen, dachte es wär Heut..lgestern wäre es wegen meiner Arbeit eh net gegangen..

Bis Denne


----------



## guru39 (5. April 2008)

oOPaLzOo schrieb:


> War heute wirklich ein voller Erfolg, hätte nicht gedacht das doch so viel kommen. Jetzt kann´s ja weiter weiter gehen .



    

Sorry, das ich schon wieder hier spämme  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. April 2008)

was geht am wochenende auf der bahn?.wetter wird wohl bescheiden werden


----------



## felixII (10. April 2008)

Binma daa, wann kommt wer?


----------



## daniel2002 (10. April 2008)

joa also lust wäre da, 
kommen en paar leute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (10. April 2008)

ich würd am samstag kommen, wenn´s wetter zum fahren passt. muss unbedingt mal wieder radfahren gehen, bin ohne ende fett geworden


----------



## Stund (10. April 2008)

@ Pali:^^ ich hab auch schon Dirt-entzugserscheinungen deluxe!!!

Ich hab zeit und mächtig böcke auf de bahn.Ich komme,wenn es morgen und übermorgen mal nicht pisst!!


----------



## paro (11. April 2008)

BREAK--------Werbung

Hallo zusammen,

 mache hier jetzt mal etwas Werbung für einen Event, den man hier in Deutschland nicht alle Tage zu sehen bekommt.

BMX Race EM Finale in Weiterstadt !!

http://www.bmxeuros2008.com/ (auf die Fahrer klicken für weitere Infos)

Ich denke und hoffe das es einige Leute interessiert,es gibt wirklich was zu sehen.Es sind Top Elite Fahrer am Start(Sonntag).

Ferner möchte ich noch anmerken, das es in Dudenhofen eine BMX Bahn gibt. @pali: da verlierst Du deine Pfunde,loool

Wer weiter Infos möchte,kann mir gerne eine mail schicken.

[email protected]

Lg

paro


----------



## oOPaLzOo (11. April 2008)

dudenhofen bei speyer?


----------



## paro (11. April 2008)

ups,sorry.

Ja,Dudenhofen bei Speyer.

http://www.rv08dudenhofen.de/

die Hp hat noch eine kleine Macke,Bilder werden demnächst auch zu sehen sein.


----------



## BigAir02 Maddin (15. April 2008)

servus jungs, sorry dass ich so lange ncih da war und mich nicht gemeldet hab. hatte zwischenprüfungen und musste lernen wie sau. wollt mal wieder vorbeischaun. wochenden soll ja des wetter bisl besser werden. zum bauen reicht es bestimmt. grüße von marvin und mir


----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2008)

Also ich bin auch dabei mit a parr leute


----------



## oOPaLzOo (23. April 2008)

Da nächste Woche Donnerstag frei ist, und ich mir evtl. Freitag frei nehmen kann, könnten wir mal wieder was auf der Bahn starten !.


----------



## P.2^^ (23. April 2008)

Radfahren? Ich deke ich wäre mit n paar Freunden auch noch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtomac204de (29. April 2008)

morgen ist in den ersten mai und grillen auf der bahn.
die dirts sind gemacht.
wenn das wetter mit spielt.


----------



## P.2^^ (29. April 2008)

Klingt gut, ich denke wir schauen am WE mal vorbei... ist am Samstag jemand auf der Bahn?


----------



## Fox 100 (30. April 2008)

ich würde samstag auch kommen.....


----------



## oOPaLzOo (7. Mai 2008)

werd versuchen am freitag nach der arbeit auf die bahn zu kommen, wer is denn dort?. bin so gegen 4 da wenn´s klappt


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2008)

Alles klar ich werde auch [email protected] Pali: weißte ob de mathias kommt wegen schlüssel?


----------



## P.2^^ (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ist Samstag & Sonntag jemand auf der Bahn? Würden gerne an beiden Tagen kommen bei dem geilen Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoepsler (20. Mai 2008)

ist vielleicht auch donnerstag jemand da?^^ 

ma schaun ob ich diesmal nen backi mach


----------



## Stund (20. Mai 2008)

Ich mach morgen gegen 12/13 Uhr auf.Vielleicht auch etwas frührer.


----------



## stoepsler (21. Mai 2008)

und wie siehts mit morgen aus (donnerstag)? wär cool wenn noch mehr kämen


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2008)

jopppp bin da so ab 13 uhr


----------



## P.2^^ (22. Mai 2008)

Heute klappts doch leider nicht, wie siehts denn aus mit morgen (also Freitag)? ''stoepsler'' und ich würden gern mal wieder kommen


----------



## P.2^^ (22. Mai 2008)

P.2^^ schrieb:


> Heute klappts doch leider nicht, wie siehts denn aus mit morgen (also Freitag)? ''stoepsler'' und ich würden gern mal wieder kommen




hmm?


----------



## darth_alex (30. Mai 2008)

Hi jungs..
wollte ma mitn paar kollegen jetz am sonntag vorbeikommen.
Is da einer da der iwie aufschließt oder so?

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2008)

ja es is jemand da


----------



## ---Prophet--- (3. Juni 2008)

Wir haben vor am Freitag mal vorbei zu kommen-? von wann bis wann is denn da jmd da?


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2008)

Ne du des wochenende hat nix offen bei uns da wir weg sind...aber nächste woche ja kannste gärne mal vorbei schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (18. Juni 2008)

Heute jemand auf der Bahn, und was geht am Samstag?


----------



## xeon333 (22. Juni 2008)

gude heute (sonntag) jmd da ? bitte um antwort dankeeee mfg sascha


----------



## mtomac204de (6. August 2008)

hallo......


----------



## P.2^^ (6. August 2008)

Kurze Frage: Ist eure Bahn jetzt wieder komplett befahrbar? Wollten letztens kommen, aber da hieß es, es würde umgebaut werden...?


----------



## mtomac204de (7. August 2008)

habe gerade 12 lkw ladungen neue erde bekommen die erst verbaut werden muß. aber zum bauen seid ihr auch eingeladen.


----------



## Stund (8. August 2008)

ich komm morgen mittag zum bauen


----------



## oOPaLzOo (8. August 2008)

Is glaub ich eher schlecht da de Timo morgen in Lac Blanc is, können morgen wenn die bahn trocken is aber bissel zusammen fahren, weil ich leider morgen net mit nach Frankreich kann da mein Nox gerissen is


----------



## timobianka (9. August 2008)

bin doch nicht gefahren !!(F...)also könnten wir heute ein bischen bauen !!(brauchen unbedingt noch ein paar helferlein )!!!!!


----------



## AMR5500 (9. August 2008)

öhm erst mal HALLO 

Bin der Manuel.... komme aus Worms, und bin 21. jahre.

ich gehöre zu den frischlingen in der MTB szene also bin ganz neu hier. zwar fuhr ich früher schon leienschaftlich MTB, aber überwiegend Str./feldwege ect. also nie so  "richtig"
Vor 3 jahren bin ich dann aufs rennrad umgestiegen, und jetzt hats geld endlich gelangt das ich mir trotzdem noch ein MTB zulegen konnte (für den einstieg hab ich mir en Ghost amr 5500 geleistet) wurd einfach mal wieder zeit!! mit nem rennrad machen stoppies und wheelis ect. keinen spaß bzw. gehn so schnell ins geld.

Natürlich hätt ich auch gleich mal so en paar fragen an die "alten hasen" hier im forum bzw. aus worms und umgebung. und zwar:
-Wo fahrt ihr also so rum??
-wann ist als jemand auf dem platz an de b9 do beim mc´s?? und wo is da überhaupt de eingang?
-fahrn auch als mal en paar im wald herum (odenwald/pfälzerwald)??
-was kann man euch denn noch so helfen? also was sollte man mitnehmen/debei haben wenn man euch auf dem platz an der b9 besuchen kommt....


darüber hinaus bin ich gerade auf der suche nach gescheitet pedalen für mein bike... kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?? was halltet ihr von Crank Brothers Smarty MTB Pedalen ?? 

MfG
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chegga92 (13. August 2008)

hi bin der lukas m. aus saarbrücken wollte fragen ob jeder bei euch den dirts fahren darf oder mit absprache oder öffnungszeiten usw. 
wär cool wenn ihr antworten könnt !


----------



## mtomac204de (14. August 2008)

ja mit absprache ist es kein problem.
aber wir haben gerade große baustelle da ist es nicht gut wenn die einen bauen und die anderen fahren.


----------



## mtomac204de (19. August 2008)

das wetter ist ja super ......


----------



## AMR5500 (19. August 2008)

total abgefuc.... wollt heut eigentlich ne runde am/ums felsenmeer biken


----------



## mtomac204de (19. August 2008)

das kannst du vergessen.......wir hatten heute auch vor noch etwas zu bauen......


----------



## bmx1983 (12. September 2008)

wollt mal fragen wies so ausschaut bei euch mittlerweile.
wurde nochwas gemacht.
steht der 3 double mittlerweile??
und wie schauts aus mit dem jam den der matze veranstalten wollte??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timobianka (17. September 2008)

das einzige was wieder steht ist das unkraut !!!!!!


----------



## bmx1983 (18. September 2008)

Wieso war mir das nich klar.
nix gegen dich timo, aber baut ihr nur wenn man euch in den arsch tritt oder wie läuft das.
ich würde mich schämen wenn ich als 1.vorsitzender sogenannte touristen aka marvin, mich, den martin und andere darum bitten müsste das ein komplett morscher northshore ausgebessert werden muss.
An eurer Stelle würde ich einen sofortigen fahrstopp festlegen und so lange schaufeln wie das gelände mal wieder fit is!!!!

SORRY aber das musste mal gesagt werden.
Hoffe auf Besserung.

greetz


----------



## timobianka (19. September 2008)

hörzu schwede !!laß dich doch bitte mal auf der bahn sehen würde mich freuen !!und hast du eigentlich schonmal eine schippe in der hand gehabt ??


----------



## oOPaLzOo (20. September 2008)

@bmx1983
alter laber mal keine schei$$e du schwätzer, bist ja sicherlich ein ganz toller trailbauer und als 1. Vorsitzender bestimmt auch der beste. so leute wie dich brauchen wir, nur müll labern und ne große fresse haben. man sieht sich bestimmt noch auf der bahn, oder bau dir doch mit deinen ach so tollen fähigkeiten selbst was du maulheld.
mit so´ner schei$$e brauchste hier echt net kommen.

gruß von mir


----------



## xeon333 (9. Oktober 2008)

hey wollte jetzt am samstag mal am spot vorbeischaun, neue dirts und so... kann auch ein wenig bauen und so .. !! ma sehen, wird jmd da sein? wenn ja ab wann?

sofern das wetter passt natürlich !!!

bitte um antwort
mfg sascha


----------



## hoernche99 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute,
wo is das genau an der B9.Hab was von MC`s gelesen. Da gibts doch 2 an der B9,oder?
Wo is der Eingang? Komm aus Frankenthal und würd mir das gern mal anschauen.

Grüße Steffen


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2008)

Also an der B9 in Worms gibt es nur ein Megges...und da genau gegenüber ist das gelände...kannst gerne mal vorbei schauen sag bloß bitte vorher bescheid


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2008)

Hey leute is hier überhaupt noch jemand in dem Forum online? bei uns in Worms hat sich mittlerweile einiges getan....schreibt doch mal wieder hier was....
grüße


----------



## timobianka (22. November 2008)

hallo freunde hab ein paar neue bilder von unserem mini bikepark !!(so kann man ihn schon nennen oder )in meinem album !!!!(nächstes jahr gehts richtig ab leute )!!


----------



## yoyojas (25. November 2008)

Aber klar gehts ab muß euch Jungs mal ein dickes lob geben vor allem noch mal vielen dank an Toni der uns den Bagger gestellt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2008)

Da muss ich euch voll recht geben großeß dankeschön an de toni...und danke auch an euch beide ohne des währe des auch nxi geworden hau rein wir sehen uns am weekend


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2008)

Geht mal auf die Seite:

http://www.sponsoree.com/~Dirt-Worms/


----------



## timobianka (27. November 2008)

habe heute den letzten absprung geshaped ,und die schnitzelbox etwas verstärkt !!sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus !!(siehe bilder in meinem album !!)


----------



## [email protected] (27. November 2008)

Boar Timo sau geil Altaaaa.....richtig dick bis morgen


----------



## timobianka (1. Dezember 2008)

habe eine homepage für die kettenfetzer gebastelt! wer informationen brauch über die bahn  
einfach auf www.kettenfetzer.piczo.com klicken


----------



## [email protected] (4. Dezember 2008)

Haste geil gemacht muss man dir lassen..richtig fett


----------



## oOPaLzOo (25. Dezember 2008)

frohe weihnachten leute


----------



## [email protected] (26. Dezember 2008)

du honck dir auch....was machsten die tage so?


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2009)

Ey Jungs...Die ganze woche soll es wetter super werden...wenn es so hält könnten wir doch samstag uns auf der Bahn Treffen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K!vin (2. Mai 2009)

ist jemand morgen (sonntag) in worms ?

gruß kevin


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2009)

Ja bin da ab 1 Uhr ungefähr

Grüße


----------



## daniel2002 (3. Mai 2009)

ja denk so gegen 1 uhr , mit wie vielen wollt ihr kommen?
grüße


----------



## K!vin (3. Mai 2009)

sind so viertel vor 2 da und kommen mit 6 mann


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2009)

War chillig heute ;-)...nur kacke das ich so früh gehen musste


----------



## yoyojas (18. Juni 2009)

Wichtig


*Am Dienstag den 14.07.09 findet eine Vereinsversammlung um 19 Uhr der Kettenfetzer e.V in der ASV Nibelungen Worms Gaststätte Am Holzhof ( hinter dem Vereinsgelände ) statt. Schriftliche Einladungen sind schon auf dem weg zu euch. Wir bitten um Zahlreiche Anwesenheit.

Euer Kettenfetzer Vorstand*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (3. Januar 2010)

Hey, neues jahr alter thread , hoffe dass das wetter bald wieder zum dirten einlädt.
Hoffentlich sind alle gut ins neue jahr gerutscht.

gruß


----------



## Lattte (5. Januar 2010)

mtomac204de schrieb:


> servus, gude und hallo bei uns in worm hat sich was getahn da wir keine unterstützung von red bull bekommen haben, haben wir die sache selber in die hand genommen
> wir sind ein paar jungs und määäädels die am wochenende versuchen die sau ein wenig raus zu lassen
> wie haben dropps von 2.5-5.5m dirt line tables und geiles north shore wenn ihrbildersehen möchtet kann ich euch welche schicken bei fragen könnt ihr mir mailen an
> [email protected]
> ...


 
Hei aus Leipzig
Kenn die bilder irgend wie? sach ma is das die strecke von Matze 
gruss klaus


----------



## frille (2. September 2010)

Hi an alle Kettenfetzer!!
Ich ziehe am Dienstag nach Worms und hab mich riesig gefreut, als ich von eurem geilen Spot im Netz gelesen habe. Leider waren die Informationen größtenteils seeeehr alt und deshalb wolllte ich mal fragen, ob auf dem Spot noch was läuft und wie die Dinge stehn. Gruß Frille


----------



## yoyojas (10. September 2010)

@ frille schreib mal den [email protected] ne PN, der kann dir genauers sagen


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2010)

@ Yoyojas -> Ruft mich mal bitte so schnell wies geht an! Danke ;-)


----------



## oOPaLzOo (30. September 2010)

Hey steffen, komm morgen doch net auf der bahn vorbei. ich geh lieber DH fahren nach HD.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Oktober 2010)

Kp Pali, wann sehen wir uns mal wieder?


----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. Oktober 2010)

wie sieht´s denn in in worms aus, kann man fahren?


----------



## yoyojas (10. Oktober 2010)

waren das Wochenende in Beerfelden war geil  du hast gefehlt pali  nächstes mal machst du mit


----------



## oOPaLzOo (13. Oktober 2010)

nächstes jahr bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOPaLzOo (9. November 2010)

hey steffen, wie siehtÅ mit mainz am sonntag aus?


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2010)

Hätte eigentlich schon lust bin aber gestern Nacht erst aus Prag gekommen...Pack jetzt mal koffer aus... Ich ruf dich nochmal ann..

Greezz


----------



## Tomkuhle (1. September 2015)

Finde es einfach mega schade das die Strecke in Worms zu is stehe gerade davor. Das Holz verrottet überall ist graß und Gestrüpp.


----------

